# Kishimoto is back



## Donaldgloveralt (Nov 15, 2020)

EDIT: Added by Raiden~



Platypus said:


> @Blu-ray @Raiden Could you put this in the OP pls

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 15, 2020)

Wait what does this even mean 

Kishi is back to being the main writer?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

wtf? is this legit? should i get pumped?! IS he here to save sasuke?! is he drAWING TOOO?? please no ikemoto!

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## LawdyLawd (Nov 15, 2020)

WTFFFFF


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

fuck ikemoto is staying...ugh


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

@Zef @Zensuki @pat pat @Haruka Katana @Blu-ray @LesExit and anyone else i missed

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 15, 2020)

Too late Kishi, your minion Kodachi already buried this series

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8 | Winner 3 | Neutral 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Too late Kishi, your minion Kodachi already buried this series


he needs to save sasuke....but yes kodachi fucked it up pretty badly...

i want kishi to draw too! but hey at least the story will be interesting right...?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 15, 2020)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Agree 1 | Kage 1


----------



## LawdyLawd (Nov 15, 2020)

Yeah I would of preferred Kishi return as illustrator but still rejoiceful over this.

I wonder if Kishi will really kill Naruto


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 15, 2020)

fuff said:


> he needs to save sasuke....but yes kodachi fucked it up pretty badly...
> 
> i want kishi to draw too! but hey at least the story will be interesting right...?


The story is not going to be interesting from your point of view I bet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

@Addy @Rai @New Folder @Platypus @Kuzehiko @Ignition @Serene Grace

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

321ice said:


> Yeah I would of preferred Kishi return as illustrator but still rejoiceful over this.
> 
> I wonder if Kishi will really kill Naruto


we need him back as both artist and writer imo but hey this is a start right?


Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The story is not going to be interesting from your point of view I bet


please explain.

he can FINALLY answer the gaiden question yes thats wishful thinking

@Corvida


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 15, 2020)

fuff said:


> we need him back as both artist and writer imo but hey this is a start right?
> 
> please explain.
> 
> ...


He is not going to do any of that 

He doesn't care for SSS, that's for sure, we'll just continue on this path of boruto and kawaki wankery, kishi was the one who pushed boruto - sasuke and borusara garbage so much

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## LawdyLawd (Nov 15, 2020)

fuff said:


> we need him back as both artist and writer imo but hey this is a start right?
> 
> please explain.
> 
> ...


Yup better than nothing! I wonder if he’ll work with the anime team too for their future anime originals.


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Nov 15, 2020)

So  He's back just so that everyone will hop on his dick all because the manga is failing.  That's not gonna change anything  considering that Kishi is just an empty husk as a writer and as long as ikemoto is doing the illustration then he's simply holding back even more since he's struggling to keep up the monthly deadline.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 15, 2020)

Honestly Koda could’ve stayed in his role and it would’ve worked

It’s Ike who needed to go

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 6


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> He is not going to do any of that
> 
> He doesn't care for SSS, that's for sure, we'll just continue on this path of boruto and kawaki wankery, kishi was the one who pushed boruto - sasuke garbage so much


gaiden was fucked up but he did sarada develeopment good imo better than sp and kodachi that just make her shade sasuke

also i rather have kishi deal with MS and itachi stuff tbh


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


> Honestly Koda could’ve stayed in his role and it would’ve worked
> 
> It’s Ike who needed to go


they BOTH need to go

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

I honestly hope i dont regret getting this pumped LOL

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 15, 2020)

fuff said:


> gaiden was fucked up but he did sarada develeopment good imo better than sp and kodachi that just make her shade sasuke
> 
> also i rather have kishi deal with MS and itachi stuff tbh


No ones going to deal with MS and itachi stuff 

And whatever developement sp and Kodachi gave sarada was >>> kishimoto

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## YaBoiKoji (Nov 15, 2020)

Yeah so Kishimoto is back to being the writer, Kodachi tweeted about how's he's grateful for the 13 volumes he's been allowed to write and that he's looking forward to the future of Boruto as a reader, but yeah seems like Ikemoto will still be in charge of drawing.


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 15, 2020)

Nah Koda was doing ok ( like 5-6/10)

Ike was Garbo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Donaldgloveralt (Nov 15, 2020)

It’s little too late manga is 52 chapters in this is going to be messy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> No ones going to deal with MS and itachi stuff
> 
> And whatever developement sp and Kodachi gave sarada was >>> kishimoto


....if kishi is taking over he will deal with it eventually...u kodachi with sarada? nahh did you see what he did with sasuke? and naruto? they are jobbers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 15, 2020)

RIP good female characters, RIP Sarada

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 9 | Disagree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

Donaldgloveralt said:


> It’s little too late manga is 52 chapters in this is going to be messy


exactly....and as someone already said kodachi fucked it up pretty badly...and even with this whole alien shit...i dunno...and the art....


imagine if it is kodachi writing but SJ saying its kishimoto to get the rates up


----------



## Gen D (Nov 15, 2020)

wtf

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> RIP good female characters, RIP Sarada


......i dont get why you are acting like kodachi did her justice. She only did chidori and be team leader after how many years and then got shafted to a bed. He made her get jealous of naruto training kawaki, shade sasuke, be boruto fangirl

Reactions: Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 15, 2020)

fuff said:


> ......i dont get why you are acting like kodachi did her justice. She only did chidori and be team leader after how many years and then got shafted to a bed. He made her get jealous of naruto training kawaki, shade sasuke, be boruto fangirl


Kodachi did her most justice than kishi ever did

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 4


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

Gen D said:


> wtf


wait what? the wording...seems like a reset but that would make no sense

@OrganicDinosaur <------lets go with someone we all trust


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 15, 2020)

Honestly Kishi’s writing hasn’t been great the past couple of years

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 15, 2020)

Kishi can't write female characters, I'm telling y'all, he just can't


Even some of the comments under the tweet are worrying about that, sarada might be ruined by him  

Maybe her design might get better but at what cost

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## YaBoiKoji (Nov 15, 2020)

Kinda ironic how he takes reigns of the series again when his previous MC has a death flag

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7 | Kage 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 15, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Kodachi did her most justice than kishi ever did


Ike was the problem


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 15, 2020)

YaBoiKoji said:


> Kinda ironic how he takes reigns of the series again when his previous MC has a death flag


Had to come in clutch for the boy one last time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Donaldgloveralt (Nov 15, 2020)

Kishimoto art is the only thing I would be happy but he has been mediocre since war arc they just need to end naruto franchise


----------



## Gen D (Nov 15, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


> Honestly Kishi’s writing hasn’t been great the past couple of years


He needs a good editor, but hopefully a monthly timetable helps him.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 15, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


> Ike was the problem


No..kishi was the problem too. He's always tried to push sarada as a love interest since the start, he never bothered to do anything for her, never even gave her the chidori, he was the one who pushed boruto - sasuke without caring for anything equivalent from saradas side

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

YaBoiKoji said:


> Kinda ironic how he takes reigns of the series again when his previous MC has a death flag


maybe its to prevent hate to kodachi...esp since hes on twitter...imagine the death threats from crazy fans...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> No..kishi was the problem too. He's always tried to push sarada as a love interest since the start, he never bothered to do anything for her, never even gave her the chidori, he was the one who pushed boruto - sasuke without caring for anything equivalent from saradas side


how can he give her chidori when she jsut awoke sharigan in gaiden? come on now

I will say what did piss me off is the years sasuke msised and yes kishi FUCKED that up badly. I hope he can redeem that but again I know its wishful thinking on my end

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 15, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> No..kishi was the problem too. He's always tried to push sarada as a love interest since the start, he never bothered to do anything for her, never even gave her the chidori, he was the one who pushed boruto - sasuke without caring for anything equivalent from saradas side


Ehhh

Ive always thought that Kishi would’ve given her more to do if he was planning to write more for her 

Tho she would’ve ended up paired for sure


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 15, 2020)

fuff said:


> I will say what did piss me off is the years sasuke msised and yes kishi FUCKED that up badly


Kishi is a hack, forget chidori he never even interacted or trained with sarada properly under kishi

Instead of training herself in kishis writing , for the chunin exams you know what Sarada did?  Stalk boruto

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sloan (Nov 15, 2020)

Cancel this abomination and write a prequel to Naruto Kishi

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 15, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Cancel this abomination and write a prequel to Naruto Kishi


Yuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sloan (Nov 15, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


> Yuck


?


----------



## LawdyLawd (Nov 15, 2020)

YaBoiKoji said:


> Kinda ironic how he takes reigns of the series again when his previous MC has a death flag





Grinningfox said:


> Had to come in clutch for the boy one last time


Is this a 4th wall red flag? They probably decided only Kishi could/should write Naruto’s death. Omg


----------



## Donaldgloveralt (Nov 15, 2020)

Imagine if it’s still bad and people can’t blame kodachi anymore

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gen D (Nov 15, 2020)

@


Sloan said:


> write a prequel to Naruto Kishi


Um, I wouldn't want that unless it was stand alone.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 15, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


> Ehhh
> 
> Ive always thought that Kishi would’ve given her more to do if he was planning to write more for her
> 
> Tho she would’ve ended up paired for sure


He is just unable to write females.. Just look at samurai 8 too

SP is better at that than either of them


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 15, 2020)

Should I be happy or scared for Sarada?



Nevertheless, KISHIGOAT IS BACK.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 15, 2020)

BTW sumire and Borusumi takes a big hit tho


----------



## Ultrafragor (Nov 15, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> RIP good female characters, RIP Sarada



Where they had those at?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 15, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> Should I be happy or scared for Sarada?
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, KISHIGOAT IS BACK.


SCARED SCARED

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Kishi is a hack, forget chidori he never even interacted or trained with sarada properly under kishi
> 
> Instead of training herself in kishis writing , for the chunin exams you know what Sarada did?  Stalk boruto


keep in my WHY he made sasuke the metnor...cause it was SP...


Sloan said:


> Cancel this abomination and write a prequel to Naruto Kishi


i agree...boruto has been fucked up so badly


----------



## Sloan (Nov 15, 2020)

Gen D said:


> @
> 
> Um, I wouldn't want that unless it was stand alone.


I would be much more interested in a prequel in the era of A3, Muu ,Gengetsu etc than Boruto.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 15, 2020)

Ultrafragor said:


> Where they had those at?


Sarada and Sumire were better than kishi trash females

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 15, 2020)

Sloan said:


> ?


Prequel series tend to ruin the mystery around events that work better shrouded

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LawdyLawd (Nov 15, 2020)

Also worried about Sumire if Kodachi indeed had interesting plans for her. 

Also Kakashi has confirmed special plans.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 15, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Sarada and Sumire were better than kishi trash females


Tsunade is really good

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Nov 15, 2020)

If kishi just helps Ike draw (Ike probably has zero assistants) then the quality should skyrocket

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Sloan (Nov 15, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


> Prequel series tend to ruin the mystery around events that work better shrouded


Would still be more interested to see era of Muu/A3/Gengetsu than Boruto /shrugs

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

Ultrafragor said:


> If kishi just helps Ike draw (Ike probably has zero assistants) then the quality should skyrocket


he has some questionable pannels where i would like to beleive it was an assitant aka sasuke enterances with jigen and isshi and that kawaki volume cover


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Would still be more interested to see era of Muu/A3/Gengetsu than Boruto /shrugs


make boruto an IT and start off in the blank period, boruto could still exist as a toddler but this was someone's dream about it or some shit


----------



## LawdyLawd (Nov 15, 2020)

Ultrafragor said:


> If kishi just helps Ike draw (Ike probably has zero assistants) then the quality should skyrocket


If Kishi could just draft the panel pacing and action choreography/angles 

and also AoE damage

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 15, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


> Tsunade is really good


Meh, never at par with the males, all her development was through male characters in life, and she was second choice to jiraya as hokage and got it only because he didn't want to. Like a good side character.. But for a main? Nah..

I'm positive that this exact shit will happen with sarada, she won't really surpass anyone, and she'll get the Hokage position only because boruto didn't want it. Actually this stuff already happened in the movie which kishi was writing

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Friendly 2 | Kage 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 15, 2020)

Yeah let’s not get crazy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sloan (Nov 15, 2020)

fuff said:


> make boruto an IT and start off in the blank period, boruto could still exist as a toddler but this was someone's dream about it or some shit


Wait wat.

wats it


----------



## Ultrafragor (Nov 15, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Sarada and Sumire were better than kishi trash females

Reactions: Lewd 5


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


> Yeah let’s not get crazy


true it could still suck and we would all be disappointed


Sloan said:


> Wait wat.
> 
> wats it


IT-Infinate tsymo (i dunno how to spell it)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LawdyLawd (Nov 15, 2020)

a manga based on another dimension/planet in the Boruto verse could have been cool too


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 15, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Meh, never at par with the males, all her development was through male characters in life, and she was second choice to jiraya as hokage and got it only because he didn't want to. Like a good side character.. But for a main? Nah..
> 
> I'm positive that this exact shit will happen with sarada, she won't really surpass anyone, and she'll get the Hokage position only because boruto didn't want it. Actually this stuff already happened in the movie which kishi was writing


Yeah I was just about to say he already did all of that LMAO


----------



## Donaldgloveralt (Nov 15, 2020)

Why are we acting like sarada and sumiere are complex characters

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 15, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


> Yeah I was just about to say he already did all of that LMAO


Yeah, the movie was horrendous for her tbh. Reduced completely to a love interest

That is what was my main problem 

Although if miraculously kishi treats her as an _uchiha _instead of a female..


----------



## YaBoiKoji (Nov 15, 2020)

Well it seems like we're also at the end of the Kawaki arc so once the current fight wraps up, the future content will be Kishi's content with Kodachi's plan wrapped up in unison with the arc


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 15, 2020)

fuff said:


> true it could still suck and we would all be disappointed
> 
> IT-Infinate tsymo (i dunno how to spell it)


I think hoping that he’s going to wipe away all of Boruto ( which is making good money  right now ) and tell some entirely different story  and everything is going to be great is really optimistic.

At best expect a slight uptick in writing quality (still think Koda gets too much shit ) and maybe some cooler character designs. Maybe MAAAAYBBEE Ikemoto stops being a scrub and shapes up a bit to make better fights 

Anything else is a pipe dream


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

321ice said:


> a manga based on another dimension/planet in the Boruto verse could have been cool too


that can get messy and confusing imo

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 15, 2020)

YaBoiKoji said:


> Well it seems like we're also at the end of the Kawaki arc so once the current fight wraps up, the future content will be Kishi's content with Kodachi's plan wrapped up in unison with the arc


Be a good time for a TS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 15, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Yeah, the movie was horrendous for her tbh. Reduced completely to a love interest
> 
> That is what was my main problem
> 
> Although if miraculously kishi treats her as an _uchiha _instead of a female..


You were right about Koda and SP. ring the only ones to give her some love


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


> I think hoping that he’s going to wipe away all of Boruto ( which is making good money  right now ) and tell some entirely different story  and everything is going to be great is really optimistic.
> 
> At best expect a slight uptick in writing quality (still think Koda gets too much shit ) and maybe some cooler character designs. Maybe MAAAAYBBEE Ikemoto stops being a scrub and shapes up a bit to make better fights
> 
> Anything else is a pipe dream


make kishi will draw sketches like he did for s8 iirc, he would do the sketch work or something like that?

the manga is not making good money though, sales decrease each month

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YaBoiKoji (Nov 15, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


> Be a good time for a TS


Agreed, maybe they had an agreement for Kodachi to write part 1 while Kishi wanted to do part 2?


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2020)

what if we...get sarada's birth you know the one he already drafted out 

OKAY I KNOW, more wishful shit that wont happen


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Nov 15, 2020)

People act like Kishi would make huge difference but isn't he responsible for giving a direction and key points to kodachi and oversees his writing ?  Ootsutski and Kawaki/boruto plotline was always from Kishi ideas plus his name was labeled as a supervisor in every cover chapters. 

Now Kishi is fully scripting by filling in the gap in terms of execution and delivery with details.

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 15, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


> You were right about Koda and SP. ring the only ones to give her some love


I just hope kishi treats her like any other uchiha. Or male character...

I'm fully expecting her to be ruined now even worse than what she is right now. Instead of using chidori vs Boro she will blush and think about how boruto saved her 



Grinningfox said:


> Be a good time for a TS



Mitsuki and sarada haven't done anything at all... No one did anything.. It's near timeskip but others deserve something more before TS

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 15, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Meh, never at par with the males, all her development was through male characters in life, and she was second choice to jiraya as hokage and got it only because he didn't want to. Like a good side character.. But for a main? Nah..
> 
> I'm positive that this exact shit will happen with sarada, she won't really surpass anyone, and she'll get the Hokage position only because boruto didn't want it. Actually this stuff already happened in the movie which kishi was writing



Me: Omg I might see new abilities from Sage Mode Mitsuki since Kishi is involved now. I truly WON. 



Almost me: Wait, Kishi can’t write female characters for shit. NOOOOOO SARADA, SWEETIE. I LOST.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 15, 2020)

fuff said:


> make kishi will draw sketches like he did for s8 iirc, he would do the sketch work or something like that?
> 
> the manga is not making good money though, sales decrease each month


The Series as a whole is making money


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

YaBoiKoji said:


> Agreed, maybe they had an agreement for Kodachi to write part 1 while Kishi wanted to do part 2?


i would say its more to do with sales...and how kishi doesnt have another project atm (aka S8 got axed). I guess he doesnt want to draw cause he didnt do it for S8 or maybe he wants his sasuke (aka ikemoto) to be employed


----------



## Ultrafragor (Nov 16, 2020)

Translation says kodachi peaced out

Lol, he acted like he didn't want to be there in the first place



Kisha is writer starting Ch53

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 16, 2020)

Didn't think the folks who screamed for Kishi to come back would've ended up getting their wish. It's right up there with redboy's Samadhi state as delusional never ever tier wishes that actually came true. Well, half true anyway since we're still stuck with Ikemoto as artist.

Surprised he's actually coming back but I can't say I'm excited.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I just hope kishi treats her like any other uchiha. Or male character...
> 
> I'm fully expecting her to be ruined now even worse than what she is right now. Instead of using chidori vs Boro she will blush and think about how boruto saved her


she had flowers in her hand cause her dad was coming back, and then shit talked about him two chapters later....
good for females? ino was throwing shade? it make sakura seem like a doormat...? 
and that blush bit something honda would do...


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> she had flowers in her hand cause her dad was coming back, and then shit talked about him two chapters later....
> good for females? ino was throwing shade? it make sakura seem like a doormat...?
> and that blush bit something honda would do...


That chidori is greater than anything females have done in the series. Ship shade means nothing, kishi crated gaiden which was the biggest garbage of all and nearly ruined SS


----------



## Gen D (Nov 16, 2020)

@NearlyEnough

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Blu-ray said:


> Didn't think the folks who screamed for Kishi to come back would've ended up getting their wish. It's right up their with redboy's Samadhi state as delusional never ever tier wishes that actually came true. Well, half true anyway since we're still stuck with Ikemoto as artist.
> 
> Surprised he's actually coming back but I can't say I'm excited.


why not? Are you also worried about the writing?

honestly i thought he would come back for a oneshot not to take over even if i would spam my hopes lol but yes my WORST enemy ikemoto is still there lol


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 16, 2020)

I’m not going to rain on the parade any more 

imma slide

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> That chidori is greater than anything females have done in the series. Ship shade means nothing, kishi crated gaiden which was the biggest garbage of all


sarada was pretty uchiha in gaiden but ya not gonna lie the FUCKEN MISSON IN GAIDEN...OKAY i wont get into it but you know...


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> sarada was pretty uchiha in gaiden but ya not gonna lie the FUCKEN MISSON IN GAIDEN...OKAY i wont get into it but you know...


Kishi ruined SS more than Kodachi ever did. 


Also rip sakura, she will be treated as shit again

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Wait I need to read this thread, is this for real?


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

so flashbacks will be back.... WB swing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Wait I need to read this thread, is this for real?


hopefully! best to wait for OD since it will be more official but it seems legit...but again we are basing it on google translate so odds of it being wrong are real lol


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

so....uhmmm...kishi is coming back, can the forum also back to the old verison?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Kishi ruined SS more than Kodachi ever did.
> 
> 
> *Also rip sakura, she will be treated as shit again*


sakura...wasnt bad in gaiden. She was super mom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

YaBoiKoji said:


> Kinda ironic how he takes reigns of the series again when his previous MC has a death flag


Shueisha was not having it with Kodashi then. ( if it's true )



fuff said:


> hopefully! best to wait for OD since it will be more official but it seems legit...but again we are basing it on google translate so odds of it being wrong are real lol


My problem is that it feels too late, he should have been helping since the beginning.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Beyonce (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> sakura...wasnt bad in gaiden. She was super mom


Super house wife more like it. Her validity as a good mother was out the window until the very end of the arc

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Sarada and Sumire were better than kishi trash females


Sumire? Sumire is all Pierrot not Kodashi.

And Sarada character is 98% Pierrot as well, one single chidori moment won't change that.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> sakura...wasnt bad in gaiden. She was super mom


Meh, it almost ruined her being a mom and she was pretty pathetic. It was SP who added the shin fight, it was SP who showed her as the head medic of konoha and working away in the hospital

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Shueisha was not having it with Kodashi then. ( if it's true )
> 
> 
> My problem is that it feels too late, he should have been helping since the beginning.


Ya tbh kishi has A LOT of damage to fix and as other posters mentioned the manga is a mess....and his "supervising" was never really apparent when kodachi was present

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Sumire? Sumire is all Pierrot not Kodashi.
> 
> And Sarada character is 98% Pierrot as well, one single chidori moment won't change that.


I'm pretty sure sumire is Kodachi's orginal creation and he'd told to look forward to her future in a tweet


----------



## King Shark (Nov 16, 2020)

Damn, they threw Kodachi under the bus.  
This is very surprising news, tbh this sounds like it'd be jump festa news. Then again, the manga usually gets a big bowl of nothing at that event.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

You know what is funny? the people that wanted Kishi back will be happy, but they have to accept everything that has happened so far as well.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I'm pretty sure sumire is Kodachi's orginal creation and he'd told to look forward to her future in a tweet


Creation, but all the character work was made by Pierrot.


----------



## Action Hero (Nov 16, 2020)

Well fuck.

Optimistic about this actually, F for Kodiachi. And F for people crying about Boruto being filler for years.


----------



## Beyonce (Nov 16, 2020)

Donaldgloveralt said:


> It’s little too late manga is 52 chapters in this is going to be messy


Kishi the same person who rushed the final and single most anticipated fight in the series in ~5 chapters. Anything is possible for him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Barry said:


> Damn, they threw Kodachi under the bus.
> This is very surprising news, tbh this sounds like it'd be jump festa news. Then again, the manga usually gets a big bowl of nothing at that event.


ya...im surprised they didnt wait for JF....maybe no stage event? or they have something even bigger? but what would be bigger than the creator being back?! pt3 being back?




Foxfoxal said:


> You know what is funny? the people that wanted Kishi back will be happy, but they have to accept everything that has happened so far as well.


LOL thats the thing...i mean if the manga still sucks...then i guess we legit have to move on from the series

who knows maybe the first half will be a dream boruto is having...or toneri...


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> You know what is funny? the people that wanted Kishi back will be happy, but they have to accept everything that has happened so far as well.


Half the people who wantedtthis are SSS fans who themselves don't realize how bad kishi has been to sasuke, sakura and sarada

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Beyonce said:


> Kishi the same person who rushed the final and single most anticipated fight in the series in ~5 chapters. Anything is possible for him.


Kodashi was not actually fixing it either, he was using everything wrong from the arc that Kishi was most criticized

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

sad thing is the art will still take away a bit from the story telling...ikemoto gotta go


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

If sarada gets more screentime, he'll just push her into more pairing wars and love triangles, Sumire is free real estate for him to do all that pairing garbage for sarada 


People were anyway predicting that sarada was going to cry and declare her feelings for boruto once she learns about this Momoshiki shit and now with kishi writing it will 100% happen, Sumire will be a ino -  Karin hybrid or some shit

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Btw I will wait OD, this seems too random.


----------



## Action Hero (Nov 16, 2020)

Can't wait for more Itachi wank as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Winner 1 | Kage 1


----------



## BlackGod (Nov 16, 2020)

Ok cool.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> If sarada gets more screentime, he'll just push her into more pairing wars and love triangles, Sumire is free real estate for him to do all that pairing garbage for sarada
> 
> 
> People were anyway predicting that sarada was going to cry and declare her feelings for boruto once she learns about this Momoshiki shit and now with kishi writing it will 100% happen, Sumire will be a ino -  Karin hybrid or some shit


Kodashi was already moving the ships, let's not act like it was not a thing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Btw I will wait OD, this seems too random.


ya honestly thats prob the best thing to do even tho I'm spamming this thread atm lol


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> If sarada gets more screentime, he'll just push her into more pairing wars and love triangles, Sumire is free real estate for him to do all that pairing garbage for sarada
> 
> 
> People were anyway predicting that sarada was going to cry and declare her feelings for boruto once she learns about this Momoshiki shit and now with kishi writing it will 100% happen, Sumire will be a ino -  Karin hybrid or some shit


At least you will learn to appreciate Kodachi more. 

Plus the anime will remain safe from Kishi...perhaps.


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

how will kishimoto handle Kawaki...is the real question....sasuke 2.0 still?


----------



## Ameno Angel (Nov 16, 2020)

He’ll straight up ruin Sarada’s character development if he’s writer again, great....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Arles Celes said:


> At least you will learn to appreciate Kodachi more.
> 
> Plus the anime will remain safe from Kishi...perhaps.


NOTHING IS EVERY SAFE FROM HONDA


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 16, 2020)

Cant wait for the improvements 

If suckara, sasuke's daughter, choji's overweight daughter, konohamaru, mitsuki, delta, shikamaru's son, and the hyuga clan die, they die

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Kodashi was already moving the ships, let's not act like it was not a thing.


Yes but now with kishi , sarada will blush in between battle and wait for boruto Kuns warm hand to save her

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## King Shark (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> ya...im surprised they didnt wait for JF....maybe no stage event? or they have something even bigger? but what would be bigger than the creator being back?! pt3 being back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, some farewell comments by Kodachi. Kishi saying "it's good to be the author again" and Ike probably saying "He hopes he isn't next on the chopping block".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Also DELTA

She'll become a budget konan

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Beyonce (Nov 16, 2020)

I wish this had happened a little sooner, preferably before Naruto and Sasuke vs Ishiki.

At least I could've trusted Kishi to draw up more team 7 being equals analogies. I still think it was an extremely wasted decision to NOT have Sakura fight alongside her two teammates in a grand Kaguya-like duel. Naruto and Sasuke already had their duo battle against Momoshiki so there's no real benefit from side-lining a character whom your predecessor built up to be the main heroine.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## LawdyLawd (Nov 16, 2020)

Also this gives me the feeling 52 will end on a major note. More hype. I’m skipping spoilers for sure


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2020)

Kishi's back
Kishi's back
Got these old time weebs yelling Kishi's back

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Beyonce said:


> I wish this had happened a little sooner, preferably before Naruto and Sasuke vs Ishiki.
> 
> At least I could've trusted Kishi to draw up more team 7 being equals analogies. I still think it was an extremely wasted decision to NOT have Sakura fight alongside her two teammates in a grand Kaguya-like duel. Naruto and Sasuke already had their duo battle against Momoshiki so there's no real benefit from side-lining a character whom your predecessor built up to be the main heroine.


kodachi has been copying and pasting from the movie since the first chapter and both jigen and ishi fight is that

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LawdyLawd (Nov 16, 2020)

Beyonce said:


> I wish this had happened a little sooner, preferably before Naruto and Sasuke vs Ishiki.
> 
> At least I could've trusted Kishi to draw up more team 7 being equals analogies. I still think it was an extremely wasted decision to NOT have Sakura fight alongside her two teammates in a grand Kaguya-like duel. Naruto and Sasuke already had their duo battle against Momoshiki so there's no real benefit from side-lining a character whom your predecessor built up to be the main heroine.


Yeah it’s a waste not to get an official adult team 7 fight in

especially with how badass Anime Sakura already is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Yes but now with kishi , sarada will blush in between battle and wait for boruto Kuns warm hand to save her


Meh at this point who knows, if this is still mothly, it's going to be a while till we see Kishi's influence.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

he got fired...? whats the scandal?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Beyonce (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> kodachi has been copying and pasting from the movie since the first chapter and both jigen and ishi fight is that


As critical I am of Kishi, upon further thought i'm glad he's back. Kodachi had 50 chapters to prove himself and frankly it fell short. Very short.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Also DELTA
> 
> She'll become a budget konan


Well Kishi's forte except in the war arc were the villains, if Delta was supossed to have a big role, I have nothing to worry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> NOTHING IS EVERY SAFE FROM HONDA


Honda or Kishimoto...who is more dangerous for Salad?

At least the anime got many writers so Salad does not have to fall into Honda's hands every time. 

But if Kishi takes over the manga then manga Salad's future will be fully in his hands.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Meh at this point who knows, if this is still mothly, it's going to be a while till we see Kishi's influence.


Now or later it will happen gradually
. He will treat kawaki as sasuke 2.0 and boruto.. . Is boruto. It was already happening but now it'll become more obvious. Sarada will be a mix of sakura / hinata or some shit


Kishi can't write female characters. He just can't, they were meh in samurai 8 too

The only thing kishi set up for sarada is borusara crap that's what he was trying to push so hard. I wonder if he's come back at the right time to write a confession from a tearful sarada when she realizes borutos fate with momoshiki

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Maybe we will have a properly emotional moment now, the manga has been lifeless emotion wise.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## YaBoiKoji (Nov 16, 2020)

hopefully kodachi wasn't caught holding onto child porn like a bunch of fellow authors and artists have been exposed for this year and in previous years

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Devil_Jin (Nov 16, 2020)

Wtf?

I'm not gonna lie kodachi is a garbage writer that ruined this series but even still simply saying fuck off I'm the boss again in the middle of his story is a dick move.

Should've just canceled the whole thing and redone it or sth

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> he got fired...? whats the scandal?


I wish OD still posted here.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Well Kishi's forte except in the war arc were the villains, if Delta was supossed to have a big role, I have nothing to worry.


Hopefully it won't be Delta's cooking skills to end up as her big role...

On the plus side Kishi may give more IsshikixDelta shipping. Kodachi almost seemed shy in that regard.


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Noooooooo I forgot about Delta. She’s about to be massacred too

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Now or later it will happen gradually
> . He will treat kawaki as sasuke 2.0 and boruto.. . Is boruto. It was already happening but now it'll become more obvious. Sarada will be a mix of sakura / hinata or some shit
> 
> 
> Kishi can't write female characters. He just can't, they were meh in samurai 8 too


Kawaki is already Sasuke 2,0, you are making no sense.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

DrAhmadovic98 said:


> - RIP Sumire and Borusumi . Borusara is gonna happen .Sarada and Boruto will have 3 kids .You heard it first here  That's what you get from shitting on Kodachi the last 5 years.


NOOO  

I shit on kishi as much too btw so Idk what's the difference

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BlackGod (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> he got fired...? whats the scandal?


Shit not another perv.


----------



## Xebec (Nov 16, 2020)

why even come back? i know samurai 8 got canned but dude is set for life


----------



## Action Hero (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> he got fired...? whats the scandal?


Lol damn. Can't say I'll miss the dude.

At least now abilities and powers will be more consistent.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Kawaki is already Sasuke 2,0, you are making no sense.


Yeah but sarada wasn't sakura / hinata 2.0. Now watch her be sakura / hinata 2. 0 with sumire being karin / ino 2.0



Arles Celes said:


> Honda or Kishimoto...who is more dangerous for Salad?
> 
> At least the anime got many writers so Salad does not have to fall into Honda's hands every time.
> 
> But if Kishi takes over the manga then manga Salad's future will be fully in his hands.


Kishi is much more dangerous  

Honda is bad for SS but he's good for sarada, he wrote the buntan fight and keeps bs platonic

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Xebec (Nov 16, 2020)

i just hope kishi doesn't fuck with the cool otsutsuki stuff kodachi has setup

and what scandal?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Kage 2 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

I though OD said it was not a "pervert" thing, but she never wanted to explain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Yeah but sarada wasn't sakura / hinata 2.0. Now watch her be sakura / hinata 2. 0 with sumire being karin / ino 2.0
> 
> 
> Kishi is much more dangerous
> ...


Sarada's dream is not following the bad boy of the series for starters.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I though OD said it was not a "pervert" thing, but she never wanted to explain.


Probably isn't even that severe.  Japanese take things way too seriously, most of their scandals aren't even bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## amateratsu (Nov 16, 2020)

kishi just said fuck it, i’ll do it myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Sarada's dream is not following the bad boy of the series for starters.


It's following the main good protagonist instead, hinata 2.0 is worse than being sakura e


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> why even come back? i know samurai 8 got canned but dude is set for life


Because they don't want Boruto to get cancelled and it makes no sense to bring an outsider new writer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It's following the main good protagonist instead, hinata 2.0 is worse than being sakura e


I give up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I give up.


On what?  You don't agree how sarada is gonna get ruined? Many comments on all social media are about that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kenedyfake (Nov 16, 2020)

It doesn't help if the manga is not weekly and kishimoto drawing the work. it will be the same disgusting shit as always.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Maybe Mitsuki can be a character now

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Maybe sarada and mitsuki were put out for eight months coz kishi had something in mind? I dread this


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> On what?  You don't agree how sarada is gonna get ruined? Many comments on all social media are about that


On how you twist everything saying he will ruin her.

I can barely call Sarada a good character in the manga to begin with, other than one single good fight.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> On how you twist everything saying he will ruin her.


agree with this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> On how you twist everything saying he will ruin her.
> 
> I can barely can call Sarada a good character in the manga to begin with, other than one single good fight.


No one said she was a good character in the manga, she will be even worse than what she is now with kishi writing females

And that single good fight had her more competent than any female in the history of naruto fights, ever. She actually got more focus than kawaki and mitsuki in that fight. How often do you think that happens?

Maybe bar sakura vs sasori and tsunade vs madara


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Some manga lovers shit on Kishi to defend the manga, what are they going to say now hahaha.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> No one said she was a good character in the manga, she will be even worse than what she is now with kishi writing females
> 
> And that single good fight had her more competent than any female in the history of naruto fights, ever. Maybe bar sakura vs sasori and tsunade vs madara


Tsunade in her whole introduction arc was amazing, a real complex character.

Chiyo was pretty much perfect, he can write female characters, the thing is if he WANTS haha.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Some manga lovers shit on Kishi to defend the manga, what are they going to say now hahaha.


they are gonna be like #bringbackodachi LOL


----------



## DrAhmadovic98 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Because they don't want Boruto to get cancelled and it makes no sense to bring an outsider new writer?


- The manga was never going to be cancelled being in V- Jump and selling 150k each vol . Now the future of the manga is really worrying

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Beyonce (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Maybe Mitsuki can be a character now


kishi loves his sannin parallels so I have high hopes for this. 



Abcdjdj1234 said:


> On what?  You don't agree how sarada is gonna get ruined? Many comments on all social media are about that


At first I was thinking that too, but i realized. Whatever Kishi does for Sarada, Kodachi would have done it 10x worse. I mean look at where she's at now. She could have EASILY accompanied Sasuke, Naruto, and Boruto to the Ishhiki fight.

Like if it wasn't a team 7 reunion it could have easily been a father-child duo battle, but NO Kodachi insisted on rejecting fan-service and gave us the same rehash of the Boruto movie

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

DrAhmadovic98 said:


> - The manga was never going to be cancelled being in V- Jump and selling 150k each vol . Now the future of the manga is really worrying


I meant cancelled for its writer leaving, not cancelled for sales.


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Cancel this abomination and write a prequel to Naruto Kishi


Like it or not, this is the sequel. Kishi coming back should at least tell even the anti's that.

Anyways  pretty  bold move by kishi. Will he save the series financially or will he have 2 cancelled  manga to his name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Nov 16, 2020)

What is Kodachi scandal that have resurfaced if it isn't just for bad sales?


----------



## Beyonce (Nov 16, 2020)

Maybe Tenten will finally be revealed as Lee's wife and Metal's mother

EDIT: nah that doesn't sound right


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Like it or not, this is the sequel. Kishi coming back should at least tell even the anti's that.
> 
> Anyways  pretty  bold move by kishi. Will he save the series financially or will he have 2 cancelled  manga to his name


I don't see any point where the series will drop so hard to be cancelled from V-jump with Kishi back, it won't improve sales, it's too late, but I don't see it dropping hard either.



Hyuga Prodigy said:


> What is Kodachi scandal that have resurfaced if it isn't just for bad sales?


OD hinted for a long time Kodachi had a scandal, but never explained it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Tsunade in her whole introduction arc was amazing, a real complex character.
> 
> Chiyo was pretty much perfect, he can write female characters, the thing is if he WANTS haha.


Tsunade and Chiyo are okay for side characters who play specific fixed roles. But sarada, who will have more screentime than them and interact with a lot more people ?  Nah 



Beyonce said:


> kishi loves his sannin parallels so I have high hopes for this.
> 
> 
> At first I was thinking that too, but i realized. Whatever Kishi does for Sarada, Kodachi would have done it 10x worse. I mean look at where she's at now. She could have EASILY accompanied Sasuke, Naruto, and Boruto to the Ishhiki fight.
> ...


It WAS KISHIS movie which set the course for saradas irrelevance in the first place  


Kodachi was the one who gave her chidori, SP made her train with Sasuke and sakura. Under kishi she was staking boruto training with sasuke. Kishi was the one who made her irrelevant and not go to the dimension with sasuke / Naruto because she has nothing special

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I don't see any point where the series will drop so hard to be cancelled from V-jump with Kishi back, it won't improve sales, it's too late, but I don't see it dropping hard either.


Likely  but it could still happen  depending on the direction kishi takes with the story


Foxfoxal said:


> OD hinted for a long time Kodachi had a scandal, but never explained it.


Read somewhere he had a verbal argument with some editor but idk how true this is


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

I wonder if kodachi knew about this before or how recent was this change? 2 weeks noticed? month?


----------



## YaBoiKoji (Nov 16, 2020)

So is Kishi taking over as of ch 52 or 53?


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Sasuke power-up is coming /s

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> I wonder if kodachi knew about this before or how recent was this change? 2 weeks noticed? month?


Is that really important? 

But from his writing its was likely very recent


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> On what?  You don't agree how sarada is gonna get ruined? Many comments on all social media are about that


The shipping trolling will be off the charts...thats for sure.

Even if Salad's chastity remains untainted (it turns out she never loved Boruto) all that red herring trolling will leave QUITE a bad aftertaste. Like in the Gaiden after Salad was confirmed to be Sasuke's and Sakura's biological daughter the Gaiden itself was still very bad...unless one was having a blast with all that trolling lol.


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Sasuke power-up is coming /s


ITACHI flashbacks too

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Neutral 1 | Coolest Guy! 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Maybe Mitsuki can be a character now



I love to see it. Still a maybe tho

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Action Hero (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> ITACHI flashbacks too


This is a guarantee, maybe Sarada will get the Itachi parallels after all lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

So the first thing kishi will have to deal with while writing sarada in the future is her reaction to boruto dying and turning into momoshiki? 


This is veerrryyy encouraging 


This itself will make or break it tho I'm out if she cries and confesses or some shite


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

I mean the denial of some Sarada fans is because they really think the Sumire shipping bait scene was for BoruSumi, when it was setting up BoruSara.

It was too obvious.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Disagree 2


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> I love to see it. Still a maybe tho

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DrAhmadovic98 (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> ITACHI flashbacks too


- It's pretty obvious all you care about Sasuke and Itachi not Sarada .  This was supposed to be the new generation story

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## YaBoiKoji (Nov 16, 2020)

From od's translation it seems like this was always their plan?


----------



## Beyonce (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It WAS KISHIS movie which set the course for saradas irrelevance in the first place


How? Kishi didn't write anything past the Boruto movie. I don't see how that's his fault that Kodachi decided to take the wheel and go off-road on Sarada's relevancy.


Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Kodachi was the one who gave her chidori, SP made her train with Sasuke and sakura.


SP has done a good job with what they have to work with. And I'm sorry giving Sarada chidori was about as stupid as ever. Predictable and does nothing substantive to her character. I could easily say Kishi gave Sarada CES.


Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Under kishi she was staking boruto training with sasuke.


This was literally only the beginning. Whereas Kodachi had Sarada doing what for 50+ chapters...?



Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Kishi was the one who made her irrelevant and not go to the dimension with sasuke / Naruto because she has nothing special


The movie was an emphasis on Boruto so it's fine. He made up for it by giving Sarada her own arc focus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

so kishi coming back was due to kodachi's scandal and firing not just because of sales etc etc? or a bit of both...
so if this "scandal" never happened would kishi have been back? will SJ/shiusea release an official statement?


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## kenedyfake (Nov 16, 2020)

FIRED, NEXT IKEMOTO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Action Hero said:


> This is a guarantee, maybe Sarada will get the Itachi parallels after all lol.


Hell no, sarada will get hinata and sakura parallels.. All the good stuff is only for the males do you even know kishi


----------



## N7Greenfire (Nov 16, 2020)

Rai's translation made it sound like this was a planned thing, is that true?


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> so kishi coming back was due to kodachi's scandal and firing not just because of sales etc etc? or a bit of both...
> so if this "scandal" never happened would kishi have been back? will SJ/shiusea release an official statement?


Its been like 4 years of constant sales drops, if it was because of sales it would have happened a long time ago and ike would be gone


----------



## Ameno Angel (Nov 16, 2020)

321ice said:


> Yeah it’s a waste not to get an official adult team 7 fight in


Exactly, how hard is it to make instant regeneration susanoo armor for a Kyuubi avatar? Literally the same thing with green linesthat’s all there is to it

And Sakura’s fighting style is so basic to draw at that, by Ikemoto’s logic, Sakura is superior to Base Naruto in CQC with no enhancement and he was swapping hands with Momoshiki, what a waste.


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Nov 16, 2020)

Anyway my expectation is still the same since  Kishi and Kodachi are pretty much at the same level in terms of the writing plus Kishi was always giving some lead to kodachi anyway.    

The only thing we get out of this is just some tradeoff like maybe we will get tons of flashback and TNJ  or Sarada/Sumire being more of a pairing device with Kishi loves to over exaggerate so much

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> So the first thing kishi will have to deal with while writing sarada in the future is her reaction to boruto dying and turning into momoshiki?
> 
> 
> This is veerrryyy encouraging
> ...





Foxfoxal said:


> I mean the denial of some Sarada fans is because they really think the Sumire shipping bait scene was for BoruSumi, when it was setting up BoruSara.
> 
> It was too obvious.


I really hope shes doesnt awaken MS due to borutrash or any bs shipping....PLEASE NO.


DrAhmadovic98 said:


> - It's pretty obvious all you care about Sasuke and Itachi not Sarada .  This was supposed to be the new generation story


i care about sarada but she had no real development since boruto anime and manga started


YaBoiKoji said:


> From od's translation it seems like this was always their plan?


i guess this answers my questions


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

kenedyfake said:


> FIRED, NEXT IKEMOTO.


Kishimoto gave us Ikemoto, now that he came back, Ike will never leave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Action Hero (Nov 16, 2020)

kenedyfake said:


> FIRED, NEXT IKEMOTO.


Nah Ikemoto has been with Kishi from the jump. And he always spoke fondly of him in interviews. He here to stay.


----------



## N7Greenfire (Nov 16, 2020)

YaBoiKoji said:


> From od's translation it seems like this was always their plan?


Thats what rai's translation said too.

So they gave kishi time to try something new with S8 and had kodachi do 50 flashback chapters woth Kishi's supervison


----------



## LesExit (Nov 16, 2020)

....I don't know how to respond to this >.>

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Action Hero said:


> Nah Ikemoto has been with Kishi from the jump. And he always spoke fondly of him in interviews. He here to stay.


ikemoto is the sasuke to his naruto.


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

N7Greenfire said:


> Thats what rai's translation said too.
> 
> So they gave kishi time to try something new with S8 and had kodachi do 50 flashback chapters woth Kishi's supervison


*rei


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Was it all planned?


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

N7Greenfire said:


> Thats what rai's translation said too.
> 
> So they gave kishi time to try something new with S8 and had kodachi do 50 flashback chapters woth Kishi's *supervison*


If only he supervised the fights.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Action Hero said:


> Nah Ikemoto has been with Kishi from the jump. And he always spoke fondly of him in interviews. He here to stay.


I don't like him but this is the truth


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

so it looks like this was the plan along?


----------



## Keishin (Nov 16, 2020)

So who's the "writer" now that this guy got kicked out and they only have the core script of Kishimotto left?


----------



## LesExit (Nov 16, 2020)

Can Ikemoto hurry up and do something scandalous too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 13 | Winner 5 | Kage 1


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Praise Jesus

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Winner 3 | Kage 1 | Neutral 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Beyonce said:


> How? Kishi didn't write anything past the Boruto movie. I don't see how that's his fault that Kodachi decided to take the wheel and go off-road on Sarada's relevancy


You do know that Kishi was overseeing the series and allowed sarada to be irrelevant under Kodachi right?  AFAIK the flash forward of boruto and kawaki was his idea. Sarada being irrelevant was his idea



> And I'm sorry giving Sarada chidori was about as stupid as ever. Predictable and does nothing substantive to her character. I could easily say Kishi gave Sarada CES.


It is arguably the best things a female character has done in this series. Chidori is an iconic jutsu, it's cool, looks amazing, makes for a good fighting style, has a ton of variants, makes her more like sasuke ... Why tf shouldn't she have it?  CES is hot garbage in comparison

He never gave her a master, or a narrative. 



Beyonce said:


> The movie was an emphasis on Boruto so it's fine. He made up for it by giving Sarada her own arc focus.


Boruto gained a master in sasuke, and fought an otsutsuki in his movie with naruto and sasuke ( which gave him the karma) which basically set the course for the series and defined his powerups.


Why did saradas plot do?  Nothing. Except pull sakura even furthur down, some dumb maury plot about who's the real mom based on the dumb premise of she wears the same glasses as me

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Was it all planned?


Well with S8 existence I don't think it was planned since day 1, but they most likely had months knowing Kishi was coming back.


----------



## N7Greenfire (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Was it all planned?


Sounds like, or atleast thats the offical story, and technically its been 50 chapters of flashbacks.


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> so it looks like this was the plan along?


Seems like it tbh


----------



## LesExit (Nov 16, 2020)

Ok but it sounds like Kishi isn't really writing. They're just going off his drafts and someone else will be the main writer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kenedyfake (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Kishimoto gave us Ikemoto, now that he came back, Ike will never leave



What did he do these years, drafts? suck Kishimoto's cock? because his art is one of the most terrible I've seen in a manga. The characters are ugly and disproportionate, he does not know how to draw fights or much less decent co-graphics.

so I ask you, this guy who's been there since the beginning, was bringing coffee or something?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

LesExit said:


> Ok but it sounds like Kishi isn't really writing. They're just going off his drafts and someone else will be the main writer?


He is writing, they won't be doing this if he wasn't


----------



## N7Greenfire (Nov 16, 2020)

Also makes sens


Foxfoxal said:


> If only he supervised the fights.


You acting like kishi isn't the father of plot no jutsu


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

LesExit said:


> Ok but it sounds like Kishi isn't really writing. They're just going off his drafts and someone else will be the main writer?


There is no point of him coming back if... He is not coming back, he is back as the main writer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

The list of characters he named is in order of relevance

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

what if kishi scraps boruto plot so far  that would be ideal


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

N7Greenfire said:


> Also makes sens
> 
> You acting like kishi isn't the father of plot no jutsu


Are you really trying to act as if Kishi fights are not a thousand years better?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The list of characters he named is in order of relevance


i noticed that too...

it should be boruto, sarada, mitsuki, kawaki.....

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## LesExit (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> He is writing, they won't be doing this if he wasn't


OoooooOOooo... i feel nervous


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Too late Kishi, your minion Kodachi already buried this series


Kodachi? Hahahaa. Kishiloco came back because S8 flopped so freaking hard, I wonder if he learned the lesson that War arc and its writting style sucked cock and its the reason it flopped hard. But if he didnt learn it then Bort its gonna be interesting to see how it can bomb... cause I doubt it can redeem it. I admit I am looking forward to the inminent shitstorms.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Praise Jesus


You really want to see boruto sasuke train and sarada blush for boruto kuns hand and be jealous of sumire that bad huh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Kage 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> what if kishi scraps boruto plot so far  that would be ideal


Scraping the plot 50 chapters in is retarded lol. Especially with ike drawing. The people who left won't come back and hed likely lose whoever is left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## N7Greenfire (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Are you really trying to act as if Kishi fights are not a thousand years better?


The man literally wrote naruto Sharting to victory

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Scraping the plot 50 chapters in is retarded lol. Especially with ike drawing. The people who left won't come back and hed likely lose whoever is left.


ya but lets be honest here...its a mess


----------



## Action Hero (Nov 16, 2020)

Kishi is a hack but hes very good at building lore, creating interesting abilities that fit well with the already great power system and creating emotional moments even if the relationships in question are shallow. And most importantly hes actually aware of the abilities Naruto and Sasuke etc actually have lol.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

N7Greenfire said:


> The man literally wrote naruto Sharting to victory


And in the same arc he created one of the most iconic shonen fights

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beyonce (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Hell no, sarada will get hinata and sakura parallels.. All the good stuff is only for the males do you even know kishi


Kishi can be pretty progressive about his treatments of female characters. A lot of the time the sexism is only apparent in stupid slap-stick gags that are for the most part just little annoyances (Mei consistently wanting to be married, Shikamaru's quips, mocking Tsunade/Sakura's monsterous strength as un-ladylike, etc.). But when it comes to the actual character, he's done a pretty decent job at emphasizing gender not being a setback. Plus with Sarada being an Uchiha I think she's kinda set


*Spoiler*: __ 




_As one of the Legendary Sannin, tales of her heroism echo on the battlefield and her efforts in expanding the medical field have made numerous accomplishments. The name Tsunade that is imbued with legendary magnificence is a ninja of the Leaf. She is the idol of many kunoichis. But she, the object of this admiration, is one of those rare individuals* who is not limited by being a woman ninja* nor by any other constraints of a ninja. Her personality is precipitous and free, more stubborn than a man’s as well as showy, not to mention a gambling addict. If her admirers should hear about her life as a gambler, perhaps their idolatry will fade away in an instant._

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> ya but lets be honest here...its a mess


It is, but you end up with a bigger mess scrapping the story 50 chapters in. 
Unless kishi is 100% confident he can pull it off with ike drawing I doubt he wants 2 cancelled series to his name


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> what if kishi scraps boruto plot so far  that would be ideal


Start where left off after the 699 chapter? that would be more interesting than current gen which is ass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Yeah let's be honest, with so many chapters in and Ikemoto still there, the popularity won't improve.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> It is, but you end up with a bigger mess scrapping the story 50 chapters in.
> Unless kishi is 100% confident he can pull it off with ike drawing I doubt he wants 2 cancelled series to his name


ugh thats the annoying this tbh..IKEMOTO is still drawing -_-

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Action Hero (Nov 16, 2020)

And i wonder if this will end up going anywhere. Karma isnt getting scrapped but you never know.


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Finally Jobbersuke will stop being humilated.

@Abcdjdj1234 panicking over nothing again


Kishi barely had a chance to write Sarada so idk why you're being so negative. Gaiden was good for her.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Optimistic 2


----------



## N7Greenfire (Nov 16, 2020)

I i wonder if Kishi's old concept art of Boruto with Byakugan and kurama cloak will come back into play.

Knowing kishi Hima probably dies when Kara overthrows things and boruto is implanted wuth her eyes


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Suigetsu said:


> Start where left off after the 699 chapter? that would be more interesting than current gen which is ass.


700 was fine since it seemed like sasuke just left


Foxfoxal said:


> Yeah let's be honest, with so many chapters in and Ikemoto still there, the popularity won't improve.


maybe ikemoto will be drawing as an assitant or similar to S8 where kishi drew sketches? prob not but wishful thinking


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Beyonce said:


> Kishi can be pretty progressive about his treatments of female characters. A lot of the time the sexism is only apparent in stupid slap-stick gags that are for the most part just little annoyances (Mei consistently wanting to be married, Shikamaru's quips, mocking Tsunade/Sakura's monsterous strength as un-ladylike, etc.). But when it comes to the actual character, he's done a pretty decent job at emphasizing gender not being a setback. Plus with Sarada being an Uchiha I think she's kinda set
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Being like tsunade or Mei will be a downgrade for sarada.. Kodachi wasn't dojg much better of course it was heading the same way but still.. As the last uchiha who wants to be hokage she deserves to be God tier and super relevant tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

DrAhmadovic98 said:


> - You will give blessings to SP and Kodachi's Sarada when Kishi's Sarada become Boruto's wife and when most of her relevancy would be Boruto centered . Will you shit on the god Kishi like you were always doing with Kodachi the last 4 years ?!


Dude most of us shat on kishi as well. Whom are you even referring to? We trashed gaiden, Zef AFAIK is the owner of the Anti kishi fc if I'm not wrong and I've always acknowledged he treats females better than kishi 


Of course if any of this happens  kishi will get shit from my side, I'm already dreading it as seen in this thread


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Finally Jobbersuke will stop being humilated.
> 
> @Abcdjdj1234 panicking over nothing again
> 
> ...


agree, sarada was dimensional there and not bland as she is now


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Being like tsunade or Mei will be a downgrade for sarada.. Kodachi wasn't dojg much better of course it was heading the same way but still.. As the last uchiha who wants to be hokage she deserves to be God tier and super relevant tbh.


Only way is for Karin to be salad's mom. But we know how the shipper crowd will react and loose their self insert shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Finally Jobbersuke will stop being humilated.
> 
> @Abcdjdj1234 panicking over nothing again
> 
> ...


Did u see the main female character from  s8?   

Abcd is pretty right to be worried

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Devil_Jin (Nov 16, 2020)

Nothing is gonna be fixed anyway besides maybe pacing

Kishi green lighted these humiliations of naruto and sasuke and ikemoto is still drawing the fights

Kishi just involved himself in sth that's gonna tank again


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Action Hero said:


> And i wonder if this will end up going anywhere. Karma isnt getting scrapped but you never know.


Boruto chakra mode is already long gone with karma.


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Devil_Jin said:


> Nothing is gonna be fixes anyway besides maybe pacing
> 
> Kishi green lighted these humiliations of naruto and sasuke and ikemoto is still drawing the fights


who knows how involed kishi really was before...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Being like tsunade or Mei will be a downgrade for sarada.. Kodachi wasn't dojg much better of course it was heading the same way but still.. As the last uchiha who wants to be hokage she deserves to be God tier and super relevant tbh.


I really hate that you really consider Tsunade anything close to Mei.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> @Abcdjdj1234 panicking over nothing again
> 
> 
> Kishi barely had a chance to write Sarada so idk why you're being so negative. Gaiden was good for her.


In the limited time he had, he never bothered to give her and sasuke a relationship, made him borutos master instead, made her stalk him training rasengan instead of learning chidori herself, and reduced her to a love interest by trying to push borusara as hard as possible


The first ever appearance of sarada was her stalking boruto in 700 


She was more like sakura than Sasuke, boruto fought an otsutsuki in his movie which gave him the plot and karma but her story was about who's muh real mom 


xingi said:


> Did u see the main female character from  s8?
> 
> Abcd is pretty right to be worried



This 


He's learnt NOTHING in terms of how to write females. Literally nothing

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## King Shark (Nov 16, 2020)

BlackGod said:


> Shit not another perv.





Hyuga Prodigy said:


> What is Kodachi scandal that have resurfaced if it isn't just for bad sales?


Supposedly, he was rude to some people he was working with and respect is apparently a big thing in a Japan and yeah.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Devil_Jin (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> who knows how involed kishi really was before...


I mean he atleast reads the chapter after they get released right?  RIGHT?

tbh idk how much he doesn't give a darn anymore


----------



## Beyonce (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Being like tsunade or Mei will be a downgrade for sarada.. Kodachi wasn't dojg much better of course it was heading the same way but still.. As the last uchiha who wants to be hokage she deserves to be God tier and super relevant tbh.


Never said Sarada being like Mei would be a good thing (or any female character being like poor old Mei). However, if Sarada ends up like Tsunade, why would that ever be a downgrade?? Tsunade was easily the most kick-ass female character in the series. Moreso than Sakura by all means considering she isn't set back by bullshit pairings. I can't name any major flaws Tsunade has, if Sarada ended up half as good as her that would be the biggest blessing she would have ever received.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Barry said:


> Supposedly, he was rude to some people he was working with and respect is apparently a big thing in a Japan and yeah.


Yea that's what I heard too


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Btw maybe Ike and Kishi can actually work together, wasn't Kodachi and Ike a fax relationship?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> In the limited time he had, he never bothered to give her and sasuke a relationship, made him borutos master instead, made her stalk him training rasengan instead of learning chidori herself, and reduced her to a love interest by trying to push borusara as hard as possible


he made sasuke the master cause he wanted to have more screen time...there was an interview about this.....that doesnt mean it will be the focus in the manga

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Btw maybe Ike and Kishi can actually work together, wasn't Kodachi and Ike a fax relationship?


LOL yep 

but that wont help the art...kishi commented on saradas skirt being too high but did shit about it


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I really hate that you really consider Tsunade anything close to Mei.


Tsunade being better than Mei doesn't change my point tho


----------



## Devil_Jin (Nov 16, 2020)

Business is booming for chocho

An entire year of chocho eating donuts

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Finally Jobbersuke will stop being humilated.
> 
> @Abcdjdj1234 panicking over nothing again
> 
> ...


Well...at least pre-Genin Salad owned like a dozen MS users.  

But the threat of shipping trolling...


----------



## Action Hero (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Boruto chakra mode is already long gone with karma.


Kishi was also long gone from this series lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Tsunade being better than Mei doesn't change my point tho


It's not even being better, Tsunade is like top 10 characters writing wise.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Beyonce said:


> Never said Sarada being like Mei would be a good thing (or any female character being like poor old Mei). However, if Sarada ends up like Tsunade, why would that ever be a downgrade?? Tsunade was easily the most kick-ass female character in the series. Moreso than Sakura by all means considering she isn't set back by bullshit pairings. I can't name any major flaws Tsunade has, if Sarada ended up half as good as her that would be the biggest blessing she would have ever received.


Sarada is an uchiha. She should be as good as obito, or madara, Itachi or sasuke. Being like Tsunade would make her the worst uchiha in the series  .

And tsuande was not exactly bogged down by pairings, but all her development came through males. Nawaki - Dan -  Jiraya and so on.
She never surpassed hashirama, was never as powerful as her males and lost all her fights and had to be rescued by males. Also, she was second choice as hokage to jiraya and got it only coz he rejected the position.

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Arles Celes said:


> Well...at least pre-Genin Salad owned like a dozen MS users.
> 
> But the threat of shipping trolling...


shin will be back? onion man!


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Action Hero said:


> Kishi was also long gone from this series lol.


Touché


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Devil_Jin said:


> Business is booming for chocho
> 
> A entire year of chocho eating donuts


chocho was funny in kishimotos hands and SP overplayed it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Action Hero said:


> Kishi was also long gone from this series lol.


Chapter 1 with karma was kishi's idea

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> he made sasuke the master cause he wanted to have more screen time...there was an interview about this.....that doesnt mean it will be the focus in the manga


It's going to double down on the focus once kishi comes back. Guaranteed. He was the one who tried to push it as Gohan Piccolo which was dumb.


Piccolo never had a wife or child. He didn't even think about that while writing it like that



xingi said:


> Chapter 1 with karma was kishi's idea


This  

Kishi very well knew that he was setting up sarada for irrelevance with chapter 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It's going to double down on the focus once kishi comes back. Guaranteed. He was the one who tried to push it as Gohan Piccolo which was dumb.
> 
> 
> Piccolo never had a wife or child. He didn't even think about that while writing it like that


i will  be right there with you complaining you know that if that happens.
I'm not gonna get into it since kishi>kodachi imo but....ya...


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

We have to be ready for those juicy flashbacks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> i will  be right there with you complaining you know that if that happens.
> I'm not gonna get into it since kishi>kodachi imo


You will find out soon enough, I'm pretty sure


Foxfoxal said:


> It's not even being better, Tsunade is like top 10 characters writing wise.


Meh in comparing sarada to her tho. She should definitely be bigger and better than tsunade, like I said Tsunade level will make her the worst uchiha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> You will find out soon enough, I'm pretty sure
> 
> Meh in comparing sarada to her tho. She should definitely be bigger and better than tsunade, like I said Tsunade level will make her the worst uchiha


Yeah, I knew all the writing talk was to cover that power level is the definitive factor.


----------



## N7Greenfire (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Boruto chakra mode is already long gone with karma.


After God mode kurama naruto maybe not


----------



## Devil_Jin (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> We have to be ready for those juicy flashbacks


This is the redemption arc for swing kun

He's gonna reclaim his throne from the evil hands of the vase


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Devil_Jin said:


> This is the redemption arc for swing kun
> 
> He's gonna reclaim his throne from the evil hands of the vase


Vase never stood a chance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> We have to be ready for those juicy flashbacks


emotional flashbacks! I hope sasuke can get some justice


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Yeah, I knew all the writing talk was to cover that power level is the definitive factor.


Power level is also a part of the female treatment problem tho 


And I was not taking exclusively about power levels.


----------



## vered (Nov 16, 2020)

Well that's interesting, yea i read the twitter posts 


I hope it'll bring back some of the original intention and consistency to the lore and concentrate more on Sasuke and Sarada and Kishi's original plans.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

kishi was good and doing og and new gen together...so hopefully now it can be like that as it was in gaiden and the movie


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Power level is also a part of the female treatment problem tho


But that has nothing to do with good writing, look at Kaguya.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Btw having said all that, don't expect that Boruto and Kawaki will suddenly stop being the front and center of the story.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

vered said:


> Well that's interesting, yea i read the twitter posts
> 
> 
> I hope it'll bring back some of the original intention and consistency to the lore and concentrate more on Sasuke and Sarada and Kishi's original plans.


I don't think Sarada was there is any of kishis original plans

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Btw having said all that, don't expect that Boruto and Kawaki will suddenly stop being the front and center of the story.


sadly. it will continue to be like narusasu...sadly


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I don't think Sarada was there is any of kishis original plans


he drafted the birth scenes...come on now abc...and drew her MS


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> But that has nothing to do with good writing, look at Kaguya.


It's not exclusive. Come on you're telling me in saradas case power levels won't matter? Tsuande is a side character.. Sarada is not, she's part of the main team. One of the main reasons why sakura was bad is because she was so behind compared to her team. 

If Kishi would've given her a god tier powerup and better fights she be 100% better received.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Beyonce (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Sarada is an uchiha. She should be as good as obito, or madara, Itachi or sasuke. Being like Tsunade would make her the worst uchiha in the series  .


Implying Tsunade isn't a better character than half the shitters on that list??


Abcdjdj1234 said:


> And tsuande was not exactly bogged down by pairings, but all her development came through males. Nawaki - Dan -  Jiraya and so on.


Are you serious? These developments are from her lover and her fckn brother . It wouldn't have made a difference at all if Nawaki was somehow his sister and Dan was somehow her female-best friend. Their identity as males wasn't the reason Tsunade developed the way she did. And mind you the Dan x Tsunade pairing is easily one of the best couples in the series.





Abcdjdj1234 said:


> She never surpassed hashirama,


She was never poised to be his equal, let alone successor. Itachi never surpassed Madara, just because they're from the same clan doesn't mean they're supposed to surpass them.


Abcdjdj1234 said:


> was never as powerful as her males


Yes she absolutely was. Tsunade is on equal footing with Jiraiya and Orochimaru. Jiraiya being one of the most popular characters in the series.


Abcdjdj1234 said:


> and lost all her fights and had to be rescued by males.


For each time Tsunade was "saved" by men, there are two instances of her saving men (multiple at that). The only times she was ever actually saved by a man was 
A. the main character
B. her lover (and it was done very well)

-> Saved Naruto's ass like 4x in the span of 1 chapter
-> Saved the entirety of the village
-> Saved the 5 kage from dying (thrice)

I could give a list of all the characters whom Tsunade rescued.

I would get your frustration if Kodachi was actually doing something positive for Sarada, but in the 50+ chapters he's had to work with her, he's done nothing but regress... what makes you so sure Kishi would do the same even though he has a much better track record when it comes to writing good female characters?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> he drafted the birth scenes...come on now abc...and drew her MS


He wanted to leave it up to the readers imagination as far as I remember, and why would Sarada or her birth flashback be relevant now? It's not happening and you know it


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Nov 16, 2020)

YaBoiKoji said:


> hopefully kodachi wasn't caught holding onto child porn like a bunch of fellow authors and artists have been exposed for this year and in previous years


Shimabukoro or something came back with a brand new manga so I don't think this is as bad to jump as you may think it is


----------



## calimike (Nov 16, 2020)

Kishimoto is tweet in entertainment. Tweet is on fire!


----------



## vered (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I don't think Sarada was there is any of kishis original plans



He was responsible for the Gaiden that concentrated on her and Sasuke. 

If anything we know Kishi loves everything related to the Sharingan etc.. He will give her better focus and will bring some of the hype for Sasuke hopefully, but  i think many of the aspects of the storyline were mishandled from the very start. I believe she should've been the main character as it was the more natural and interesting choice to make especially with how the Otsutsuki became so important in the sequel but they never went that way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> He wanted to leave it up to the readers imagination as far as I remember, and why would Sarada or her birth flashback be relevant now? It's not happening and you know it


He said that abo. Karin and sakura friendship


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

I first saw this news on YT and freaked out because i thought Kishi was replacing Ikemoto... but now i'm a lot more wary knowing he's only taking over the writing. 

But it could definitely be a good thing for the series... Kishi is a mangaka and as far as i know Kodachi never was, so Kishi could outline things in a much clearer way for Ikemoto and quality could go up in the paneling and stuff. Maybe.

A bit worried about the writing but since Kishi has supposedly been editing the series all along hopefully the only changes will be improvements in character development, worldbuilding, etc. 

If they're intending for Kishi to make a really big change i feel like they could have a timeskip between ch52-53 along with all the remarketing that would go with that. If they're not then chanages will probably be minimal.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Raniero (Nov 16, 2020)

Oh, this is hilarious. He finally leaves Naruto and starts a new manga, which ends up as a spectacular failure. So he comes crawling back to Naruto. 

Truly a one-hit wonder of an author. I almost feel sorry for him. He'll never be able to step out of Naruto's shadow now or make a name for himself doing another work.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Beyonce said:


> Implying Tsunade isn't a better character than half the shitters on that list??
> 
> Are you serious? These developments are from her lover and her fckn brother . It wouldn't have made a difference at all if Nawaki was somehow his sister and Dan was somehow her female-best friend. Their identity as males wasn't the reason Tsunade developed the way she did. And mind you the Dan x Tsunade pairing is easily one of the best couples in the series.
> 
> ...


Tsunade is a side character than a main one. It's okay for her not to surpass hashirama, neither will she get much screentime to be bogged down by pairing BS.


If you want to make a comparisons, use sakura. That was kishi's main female she's going to be treated like that . And another outside comparison, hinata. They are trash

I'll just say what I said before



Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It's not exclusive. Come on you're telling me in saradas case power levels won't matter? Tsuande is a side character.. Sarada is not, she's part of the main team. One of the main reasons why sakura was bad is because she was so behind compared to her team.
> 
> If Kishi would've given her a god tier powerup and better fights she be 100% better received.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Beyonce (Nov 16, 2020)

Raniero said:


> Oh, this is hilarious. He finally leaves Naruto and starts a new manga, which ends up as a spectacular failure. So he comes crawling back to Naruto.
> 
> Truly a one-hit wonder of an author. I almost feel sorry for him. He'll never be able to step out of Naruto's shadow now or make a name for himself doing another work.


And why would he need to? He's filthy fucking stinking rich and made one of the most popular works of fictionn of our generation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## N7Greenfire (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Tsunade is a side character than a main one. It's okay for her not to surpass hashirama, neither will she get much screentime to be bogged down by pairing BS.
> 
> 
> If you want to make a comparisons, use sakura. That was kishi's main female she's going to be treated like that . And another outside comparison, hinata. They are trash


Sakura and sarada arnt mains either

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jougan Assassin (Nov 16, 2020)

Donaldgloveralt said:


> Imagine if it’s still bad and people can’t blame kodachi anymore


I can’t wait for the tears

Kishi always was a weak writer. He was carried by his editors. 

Little do these idiots know kishi approved all the shitty writing of kodachi Boruto 

So what does that say about him as a writer?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> If you want to make a comparisons, use sakura. That was kishi's main female she's going to be treated like that . And another outside comparison, hinata. They are trash


Well...there was also Karin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Beyonce (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Tsunade is a side character than a main one. It's okay for her not to surpass hashirama, neither will she get much screentime to be bogged down by pairing BS.
> 
> 
> If you want to make a comparisons, use sakura. That was kishi's main female she's going to be treated like that . And another outside comparison, hinata. They are trash


By your standards Sarada's already been treated better than Sakura because of Kishi, so where do we go from here?


----------



## Raniero (Nov 16, 2020)

Beyonce said:


> And why would he need to? He's filthy fucking stinking rich and made one of the most popular works of fictionn of our generation


He doesn't "need" to do anything. But Kishimoto was obviously done with Naruto and wanted to do something new as a content creator. Very few authors want to only have one successful creation their entire career. That's why he did Samurai 8 

So after all that talk about talk about starting a big new work to surpass Naruto, only for said work to get axed and then come crawling back to a spin-off he hasn't even had a part in writing so far, he looks sad. But hey, Boruto's sales will probably increase now. Probably one of the reasons he's coming back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

vered said:


> If anything we know Kishi loves everything related to the Sharingan etc..


This is not at good thing lol



vered said:


> He was responsible for the Gaiden that concentrated on her and Sasuke.


This is true but its not what you think it is. With gadien  just like the movie and mitsuki  one shot, he was just laying down the ground work  for the main new gen characters. Each got their own focus story


----------



## Jougan Assassin (Nov 16, 2020)

If Boruto gets canceled this going to tarnish his legacy for sure

He was better off not returning once S8 was a failure.


----------



## N7Greenfire (Nov 16, 2020)

Raniero said:


> He doesn't "need" to do anything. But Kishimoto was obviously done with Naruto and wanted to do something new as a content creator. Very few authors want to only have one successful creation their entire career. That's why he did Samurai 8
> 
> So after all that talk about talk about starting a big new work to surpass Naruto, only for said work to get axed and then come crawling back to a spin-off he hasn't even had a part in writing so far, he looks sad. But hey, Boruto's sales will probably increase now. Probably one of the reasons he's coming back.


Didn't he say s8 would probably fail cause syfy isn't popular in Japan but he wanted to do it anyway?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

vered said:


> He was responsible for the Gaiden that concentrated on her and Sasuke.


Gaiden ruined SS, and she never developed any real relationship with sasuke in that, and was a terrible plot. Instead, he made sasuke borutos master like Gohan Piccolo without having a second thought about sarada, and never cared to make naruto her master either. He was responsible for the unequal parent swap.


vered said:


> If anything we know Kishi loves everything related to the Sharingan etc.. He will give her better focus and will bring some of the hype for Sasuke hopefully


Kishi gave up on the uchiha and sharingan a long time ago. The clan massacre was never given any justice and swept under the rug.

He made sarada a female character and tried to push the borusara pairing knowing very well what it entails to be a female character in shonen, ie being shafted, and probably she'll marry someone else ending the clan. Sasuke has never cared for his clan, the part and telling her about it either, his main thing is being Boruto's jiraya now

He no longer cares about the uchiha and the sharingan, been the case for a long time now.


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Jougan Assassin said:


> If Boruto gets canceled this going to tarnish his legacy for sure
> 
> He was better off not returning once S8 was a failure.


Well its really hard to get cancelled on vjump probably why hes comfortable coming back.... but its not impossible.  If it doesn't happen tho... yikes.


----------



## Raniero (Nov 16, 2020)

N7Greenfire said:


> Didn't he say s8 would probably fail cause syfy isn't popular in Japan but he wanted to do it anyway?


I don't remember him saying that, but with the way he talked it up and how hard WSJ pushed it, I don't think it was expected to be as unpopular as it was


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Beyonce said:


> By your standards Sarada's already been treated better than Sakura because of Kishi, so where do we go from here?


If you ask me, Sasuke level


----------



## N7Greenfire (Nov 16, 2020)

So this is also another nail in the Jougan coffin as kishi intended boruto to have byakugan


----------



## vered (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> This is not at good thing lol
> 
> 
> This is true but its not what you think it is. With gadien  just like the movie and mitsuki  one shot, he was just laying down the ground work  for the main new gen characters. Each got their own focus story



True but he still did it, and that was probably the most it was ever focused on her, and it was a very kishimoto type of focus. It never reached the same with the new series. That epilogue could've paved the way for a great sequel but they just chose wrong and it's not as if the new series is bad, but it could've been better, much much better.

I do think the focus on the sharingan is more appropriate because the whole Sharingan/Rinnegan elements (as just one example) which were a major part of the original plot were mishandled by Kodachi who opted to focus on different things of his own creation instead of expanding more on Kishi's own lore related to these specific parts, not to mention the lack of focus on Sarada and Sasuke. The Otsutsuki's lore was taken into a bit of a non kishi like type of plot and elements and while it was fresh it was also disconnected to Kishi's style.
And i personally would like to see that old focus back - mainly because i also want the plot to refocus on the Rinnegan but not just because of it.


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

It’s not just Sarada that I’m worried about but the entire female characters too






Man, Peace was never the answer anyways.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

vered said:


> True but he still did it, and that was probably the most it was ever focused on her, and it was a very kishimoto type of concentration. It never reached the same with the new series. That epilogue could've paved the way for a great sequel but they just chose wrong and it's not as if the new series is bad, but it could've been better, much much better.
> 
> I do think the focus on the sharingan is more appropriate because the whole Sharingan/Rinnegan elements (as just one example) which were a major part of the original plot were mishandled by Kodachi who opted to focus on different things of his own creation instead of expanding more on Kishi's own lore related to these specific parts, not to mention the lack of focus on Sarada and Sasuke. The Otsutsuki's lore was taken into a bit of a non kishi like type of plot and elements and while it was fresh it was also disconnected to Kishi's style.
> And i personally would like to see that old focus back - mainly because i also want the plot to refocus on the Rinnegan but not just because of it.


The new focus is the byakugan and jogan and whatever TF isshiki has


Kishi will just continue treating the as the new sharingan / rinnegan with a different name

Things arent gonna change much, they will remain more or less the same tbh.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> It’s not just Sarada that I’m worried about but the entire female characters too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor sakura, things were going so good for her...


Remember, kishi didn't even make her important for sarada beyond a maury plot which almost ruined sarada

It was Kodachi who teased the byakago seal being similar to karma and related to hagaromo. This is his rendition of future t7. Where's the seal? Sakura isn't important to her kid of course


----------



## Jougan Assassin (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Well its really hard to get cancelled on vjump probably why hes comfortable coming back.... but its not impossible.  If it doesn't happen tho... yikes.


It will happen 

His arrogance will be humbled again by JP

He honestly think they will support Boruto now he’s back

This why Kubo is the GOAT

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

vered said:


> I do think the focus on the sharingan is more appropriate because the whole Sharingan/Rinnegan elements (as just one example) which were a major part of the original plot were mishandled *by Kodachi who opted to focus on different things of his own creation instead of expanding more on Kishi's own lore related to these specific parts, *


Isn't that what he is supposed to do tho, kishi finished naruto on his own terms yet didn't  tie up lose ends, koda was under no obligation to expand on things from naruto  if he didn't want too and even got shit for trying to fix the otsutsuki  lore


----------



## vered (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The new focus is the byakugan and jogan and whatever TF isshiki has
> 
> 
> Kishi will just continue treating the as the new sharingan / rinnegan with a different name


We'll see, i do think some things will change.


----------



## Abyssdarkfire (Nov 16, 2020)

Yes time for the trash tier writing to stop.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It's not exclusive. Come on you're telling me in saradas case power levels won't matter? Tsuande is a side character.. Sarada is not, she's part of the main team. One of the main reasons why sakura was bad is because she was so behind compared to her team.
> 
> If Kishi would've given her a god tier powerup and better fights she be 100% better received.


Sakura was not bad for the lack of power of fights, you can make your character competent without making it the strongest. ( Shikamaru, Kakashi )

Sakura was hated for MANY reasons other than not being at the same level, I don't doubt people hate her for power levels, but it was no the main reason.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vered (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Isn't that what he is supposed to do tho, kishi finished naruto on his own terms yet didn't  tie up lose ends, koda was under no obligation to expand on things from naruto  if he didn't want too and even got shit for trying to fix the otsutsuki  lore



I think he was supposed to expand on kishi's existing threads and take them into a different place but connected all the same, especially as far as Sarada and Sasuke are concerned, but that is my subjective preference.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

vered said:


> We'll see, i do think some things will change.


Things aren't gonna change drastically at all. Boruto and kawaki still top dogs and whatever they'll have will be the main focus. Sarada will be even worse affected by kishis inability to write females


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Anti's if the sales drop continues after kishi takes over

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Anti's if the sales drop continues after kishi takes over


I'm an anti and I don't really like kishi too much so


----------



## vered (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Things aren't gonna change drastically at all. Boruto and kawaki still top dogs and whatever they'll have will be the main focus. Sarada will be even worse affected by kishis inability to write females


Let's wait and see how things unfold, i don't think we have any way of knowing what kinds of changes will take place if at all but i'm hopeful there will be some changes for the better.


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Poor sakura, things were going so good for her...
> 
> 
> Remember, kishi didn't even make her important for sarada beyond a maury plot which almost ruined sarada
> ...





The sacrifices

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I'm an anti and I don't really like kishi too much so


You know the people I'm talking about your case is different


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

vered said:


> Let's wait and see how things unfold, i don't think we have any way of knowing what kinds of changes will take place if at all but i'm hopeful there will be some changes for the better.


I'd have agreed if sarada was a male. Things looking good for mitsuki tho, he might get lots of good stuff. Sarada is going to only get more borusara blushing and damsel


xingi said:


> You know the people I'm talking about your case is different


Seriously, they will realize it later   kishi is trash for females and sarada. He was the one who ruined SSS too with gaiden, so Idk why SSS fans are supporting kishi


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Anti's if the sales drop continues after kishi takes over


art has a lot to do with it too

btw why does the kid have winnie pooh outfit on


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> we need him back as both artist and writer imo but hey this is a start right?
> 
> please explain.
> 
> ...


TOO LATE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> TOO LATE


u never know cor, you know how kishi loves his uchiha. I hope he will make sasuke present when sarada was sick but she doesnt remember it was just a blurry image she thought she made up. sasuke saw itachi crying so this could be possible..i hope....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> TOO LATE


You know Borusumi is dead now with kishi right?  


fuff said:


> u never know cor, you know how kishi loves his uchiha. I hope he will make sasuke present when sarada was sick but she doesnt remember it was just a blurry image she thought she made up. sasuke saw itachi crying so this could be possible..i hope....


He MADE GAIDEN


Kishi's stopped caring about the uchiha for a long time now, since madara had a sex change operation


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> You know Borusumi is dead now with kishi right?
> 
> He MADE GAIDEN
> 
> ...


im done with this. we are just going in circles now.

I'm gonna go to sleep now...i have work in the morning. Night yall


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> art has a lot to do with it too
> 
> btw why does the kid have winnie pooh outfit on


When it comes to manga yes. Art is even more important than story 

But it's not like  I've not been hearing "if kishi was still writing" or "when  kishi comes back" for the past 2 years.


----------



## Raniero (Nov 16, 2020)

Himawari will probably stay irrelevant 


Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I'm an anti


Bruh


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Raniero said:


> He doesn't "need" to do anything. But Kishimoto was obviously done with Naruto and wanted to do something new as a content creator. Very few authors want to only have one successful creation their entire career. That's why he did Samurai 8
> 
> So after all that talk about talk about starting a big new work to surpass Naruto, only for said work to get axed and then come crawling back to a spin-off he hasn't even had a part in writing so far, he looks sad. But hey, Boruto's sales will probably increase now. Probably one of the reasons he's coming back.


Why would he come back crawling? if anything they need him not the other way around.

Boruto sales won't increase.


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Why would he come back crawling? *if anything they need him not the other way around.
> 
> Boruto sales won't increase.*


Then what's the point of him coming back

Unless it was planned of course


----------



## Raniero (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Why would he come back crawling? if anything they need him not the other way around.


He should be writing his new manga right now if he were competent.


Foxfoxal said:


> Boruto sales won't increase.


Wanna bet?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Raniero said:


> Himawari will probably stay irrelevant
> 
> Bruh


?


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> You know Borusumi is dead now with kishi right?



It depens on how Kishi takes Sumire
Wont surrender until I see our favourite hack back in actions
he has more things to atone for that the  Bat

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> It depens on how Kishi takes Sumire
> Wont surrender until I see our favourite hack back in actions
> he has more things to atone for that the  Bat


It really doesn't. Sumire is Kodachi's character. She's not like hinata who was kishi's personal favorite. She's gone, with how much borusara he tried to push, sarada is a goner too.


The first thing kishi will write when sarada comes back is her reaction to boruto dying and turning into momoshiki. Yikes. That itself will make or break it for me



Corvida said:


> he has more things to atone for that the  Bat



He was the one who gave us gaiden, and made him borutos sensei. We ain't getting shit  

If anything, we'll get more boruto sasuke training


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Praise Jesus



I mean I don't think it will change that much tbh, especially if this was the plan all along.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I'd have agreed if sarada was a male. Things looking good for mitsuki tho, he might get lots of good stuff. Sarada is going to only get more borusara blushing and damsel
> 
> Seriously, they will realize it later   kishi is trash for females and sarada. He was the one who ruined SSS too with gaiden, so Idk why SSS fans are supporting kishi


Why you act as if females are so good in the manga?, Kaguya was even reduced be the Kinshiki of Isshiki.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Then what's the point of him coming back
> 
> Unless it was planned of course


Taking over Kodashi because he is obviously leaving for something he did.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Why you act as if females are so good in the manga?, Kaguya was even reduced be the Kinshiki of Isshiki.


In the post you quoted im talking about kishi tho 

I never said females are good, they're just better than kishi females. Sarada / sumire are way better than Sakura / hinata and that's a fact.


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

I really dont know how to feel about this
Pros:
Better pacing
Better emotional scenes
More flashbacks

Cons:
Kawaki might turn to Sasuke 2.0

Sarada entire character will be relegated to "love intrest"

RIP Sumire, Delta

We might get another "coolest guy" moment.

More flashbacks

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> You know Borusumi is dead now with kishi right?
> 
> He MADE GAIDEN



And you know who’s not dead yet? BORUMITSU. SUN AND MOON DYNAMIC COMING FOR COMPETITION AND A TRUE FIGHTER, I LOVE TO SEE IT. YOU KNOW HOW KISHI IS WITH HIS SUN & MOON STUFF






I love being in denial. I really do.



Sarada stans, what would we do if Sarada becomes Hokage but her inauguration was either short or offscreen? Even worse, what if her inauguration becomes a joke like Naruto’s inauguration

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Taking over Kodashi because he is obviously leaving for something he did.


Hence why I said unless it was planned. Aka his scandal stuff.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2020)

we should be celebrating, not fighting

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> You know Borusumi is dead now with kishi right?


NauSaku wasn't canon tho.

So if Kishi likes his male protag to end up with the girl who isn't the hot blooded female MC then BoruSara may never become a  thing.

A Salad pining for an abusive Kawaki though...


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Raniero said:


> He should be writing his new manga right now if he were competent.
> 
> Wanna bet?


The art is the same, it may increase the first volumes but the vast majority won't just suddenly buy a manga in its Volume 13 because they changed the writer.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> I really dont know how to feel about this
> Pros:
> Better pacing
> Better emotional scenes
> ...


You forgot the biggest con..... itachi's possible revival

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Raiden said:


> we should be celebrating, not fighting


I'd be celebrating if Kishi was taking over the art...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> Sarada entire character will be relegated to "love intrest"
> 
> RIP Sumire, Delta


See? Everyone is saying that for a reason 



KamuiKye said:


> Sarada stans, what would we do if Sarada becomes Hokage but her inauguration was either short or offscreen? Even worse, what if her inauguration becomes a joke like Naruto’s inauguration



You think she'll have a hokage inauguration? I fully expect the last scene to be her in that white dress marrying boruto with sasuke as hiashi as a parallel to the last scene of shippuden

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raniero (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> The art is the same, it may increase the first volumes but the vast majority won't just suddenly buy a manga in its Volume 13 because they changed the writer.


Literally all he needs to do is add a bunch of fanservice and hardcore fans will eat it up because it's Kishimoto.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It really doesn't. Sumire is Kodachi's character. She's not like hinata who was kishi's personal favorite. She's gone, with how much borusara he tried to push, sarada is a goner too.



But thats the thing
He didnt

Kodachi was the one going all for it before Sumire was invented

Kishi is a blanlk respecting that



Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The first thing kishi will write when sarada comes back is her reaction to boruto dying and turning into momoshiki. Yikes. That itself will make or break it for me





you are obssesed  with that

TOO LATE





Abcdjdj1234 said:


> He was the one who gave us gaiden, and made him borutos sensei. We ain't getting shit



Yes and he has to atone for gaidens atonement

But we all know why he made the Bat a toad trainer

too many years have passed to especulate now




Abcdjdj1234 said:


> If anything, we'll get more boruto sasuke training



Yes-that is sure

What will happen to Sarada  in the time skip is the biggest tmystery

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> You know Borusumi is dead now with kishi right?


It was never alive

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Raniero said:


> Literally all he needs to do is add a bunch of fanservice.


Tell that to Dragon Ball Super.


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> Kawaki might turn to Sasuke 2.0


RIP my chances of liking Kawaki if this happens LMAO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> In the post you quoted im talking about kishi tho
> 
> I never said females are good, they're just better than kishi females. Sarada / sumire are way better than Sakura / hinata and that's a fact.


 eeeeeerr

 NOPE


----------



## Raniero (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Tell that to Dragon Ball Super.


Dragon Ball Super has good sales though?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> See? Everyone is saying that for a reason
> 
> 
> 
> You think she'll have a hokage inauguration? I fully expect the last scene to be her in that white dress marrying boruto with sasuke as hiashi as a parallel to the last scene of shippuden



Bro wtf that’s even more worse. Increased my anxiety, thanks.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> The art is the same, it may increase the first volumes but the vast majority won't just suddenly buy a manga in its Volume 13 because they changed the writer.


 Yes-thats the worst part

Only advantage of Kishi coming back was the drawing and we are still saddled with that trash

Can he at least help Ike a little? as in inking him or something?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> In the post you quoted im talking about kishi tho
> 
> I never said females are good, they're just better than kishi females. Sarada / sumire are way better than Sakura / hinata and that's a fact.


Manga Sumire is nothing to be proud, unless you start praising SP.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Raniero said:


> Dragon Ball Super has good sales though?


Averages for such a big name that has direct help from Toriyama.


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> Yes-thats the worst part
> 
> Only advantage of Kishi coming back was the drawing and we are still saddled with that trash
> 
> Can he at least help Ike a little? as in inking him or something?


He should help with storyboards... he did for s8

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> 700 was fine since it seemed like sasuke just left
> 
> maybe ikemoto will be drawing as an assitant or similar to S8 where kishi drew sketches? prob not but wishful thinking


Dont kid yourself, the whole bort scenario its a laughable turd.


----------



## King Shark (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> I really dont know how to feel about this
> Pros:
> Better pacing
> Better emotional scenes
> ...


Momo is gonna be the new coolest guy. **

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> u never know cor, you know how kishi loves his uchiha. I hope he will make sasuke present when sarada was sick but she doesnt remember it was just a blurry image she thought she made up. sasuke saw itachi crying so this could be possible..i hope....


He should delete the full of gaiden mamadrama plot, and he wont

Never the come back of  the real and original author has been received with less enthusiasm on my part

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

slicey said:


> RIP my chances of liking Kawaki if this happens LMAO


We are not acting as if Kawaki did not attack the village, did something to his "father" and it's trying to erase ninjas right?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Averages for such a big name that has direct help from Toriyama.


This is true, anime wise tho its killing it but manga sales are meh for such a big name  but much more stable than boruto


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Manga Sumire is nothing to be proud, unless you start praising SP.


And Sarada directly doesnt exist
So...yes, nothing to lament about manga


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> We are not acting as if Kawaki attacked the village, did something to his "father" and it's trying to erase ninjas right


You're acting like Kodachi hasn't been trying to make him a sympathetic character 

Failing for me, but he has been trying lol

My dislike for Shippuden Sasuke was on a much higher level though. I had to skip through his scenes sometimes he was so insufferable


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> In the limited time he had, he never bothered to give her and sasuke a relationship


They didn't have a relationship on purpose to create drama for Gaiden.

Admittedly bad drama but them not having a relationship was the point.



Abcdjdj1234 said:


> made him borutos master instead


Boruto needed someone to teach him.
Its like you forget that the Boruto Movie was about Boruto and not Sarada.





Abcdjdj1234 said:


> made her stalk him training rasengan instead of learning chidori herself


1) She did not "_stalk_" Boruto.

2) Sarada had 1 tomoe at the time of the the Boruto Movie.
It takes place a few months after Gaiden. There was no time to develop the rest of her tomoe, and learn Chidori so quickly after awakening Sharingan in Gaiden. Especially since Sasuke only started coming back more frequently after the events of the movie.




Abcdjdj1234 said:


> , and reduced her to a love interest by trying to push borusara as hard as possible


>Sarada blushing *ONCE*

"tRyInG tO pUsH BoRuSaRa aS hArD aS pOsSiBlE"


Really?



What do you think Kodachi was doing having Sumire try to make Sarada jealous?




Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The first ever appearance of sarada was her stalking boruto in 700


ok that was actually stalking....


Abcdjdj1234 said:


> She was more like sakura than Sasuke


Like I said once ago in the FC this is your real problem, and why you get so anxious over Sarada.

You have a problem with Sakura and are paranoid because Sarada is her daughter.

If you ask me, Sasuke (especially Adult Sasuke) isn't all that to be wanting Sarada to aspire to.


As a teenager he was a criminal, and as an Adult he's a deadbeat.
But Sarada being like Sakura is so horrible?




Abcdjdj1234 said:


> boruto fought an otsutsuki in his movie which gave him the plot and karma but her story was about who's muh real mom


Karma was Kodachi's idea so its not as if Kishi was the one responsible for him getting that asspull.


Boruto's plot has turned into a generic "Chosen One" bs.

Both it and the mother drama one are equally bad its just that Boruto's plot comes with asspull power-ups so people get tricked into thinking its good.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Kodachi doesn't have the balls to kill off Naruto, so they called back his creator


Abcdjdj1234 said:


> See? Everyone is saying that for a reason


Kishi just doesn't know how to write female leads
Sakura and Ann were mediocre at best
Apparently to Kishi the female lead in shonen has to be a love sick damsel in distress

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

slicey said:


> You're acting like Kodachi hasn't been trying to make him a sympathetic character
> 
> Failing for me, but he has been trying lol
> 
> My dislike for Shippuden Sasuke was on a much higher level though. I had to skip through his scenes sometimes he was so insufferable


But that helps my point... Sasuke was sympathetic as kid.

Kawaki is going to the dark side, don't expect him to act like he does now.


----------



## Jougan Assassin (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> The art is the same, it may increase the first volumes but the vast majority won't just suddenly buy a manga in its Volume 13 because they changed the writer.




It won’t increase at all

Unless ikemoto is fired

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> *Kodachi doesn't have the balls to kill off Naruto*, so they called back his creator
> 
> Kishi just doesn't know how to write female leads
> Sakura and Ann were mediocre at best
> Apparently to Kishi the female lead in shonen has to be a love sick damsel in distress


Not like the people behind the franchise would let him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Devil_Jin (Nov 16, 2020)

Bunch of vast overreactions both by the party that think kishi can save the abomination that is this manga or by the party that think kishi is gonna ruin the outstanding writing lmao

At the end of the day ikemoto is still the artist and he's gonna lead it to its demise

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> But that helps my point... Sasuke was sympathetic as kid.


Yeah... but that sympathetic writing had the result Kishi wanted and half the fandom loved him lol.


Foxfoxal said:


> Kawaki is going to the dark side, don't expect him to act like he does now.


I know that, but i kind of wanted to like him so i'd at least be conflicted about it


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> Kodachi doesn't have the balls to kill off Naruto, so they called back his creator


Disagree here, kishi didn't even have the balls to kill off gai lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Keishin (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Averages for such a big name that has direct help from Toriyama.


The manga sales are a fart in the wind for DB franchise while for Borto it's probably full percentages of the total worth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

slicey said:


> Yeah... but that sympathetic writing had the result Kishi wanted and half the fandom loved him lol.
> 
> I know that, but i kind of wanted to like him so i'd at least be conflicted about it


I like Kawaki, I'm just saying that he will be the "Sasuke" in the sense that he is going to be as important as him but he is not with the good guys.


----------



## DrAhmadovic98 (Nov 16, 2020)

vered said:


> I believe she should've been the main character as it was the more natural and interesting choice to make especially with how the Otsutsuki became so important in the sequel but they never went that way.


*- Could you explain how Sarada being the protagonist was (( the more natural and the interesting choice ))  to make when it comes to the Otsutsuki plot ?!

- The MC of Naruto's sequel was and has been and will be Boruto .

*

Reactions: Winner 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Devil_Jin (Nov 16, 2020)

Anything good about the females of this series comes from SP and the first bunch of novels that kodacho had nothing to do with. Even sarada 3T is left to SP

Female characters purely based of the manga are nothing to be missed

Reactions: Like 2 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

The fact Sarada is trending on Twitter rn due to Kishi’s treatment towards the female characters. Everyone is worried for that girl.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Keishin said:


> The manga sales are a fart in the wind for DB franchise while for Borto it's probably full percentages of the total worth.


Lmao manga sales are nothing to Boruto, it's literally the #1 of Tv Tokyo ranking of sales and profit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I like Kawaki, I'm just saying that he will be the "Sasuke" in the snese that he is going to be as important as him but he is not with the good guys.


I get it, i'm just saying that i wanted to like him and if he really becomes like Sasuke in Shippuden there's absolutely zero chance of that happening

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> The fact Sarada is trending on Twitter rn due to Kishi’s treatment towards the female characters. Everyone is worried for that girl.


I kinda hate how SSS fans have so much power on twitter sometimes.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Disagree here, kishi didn't even have the balls to kill of gai lol


True  
Naruto survives confirmed


----------



## Xel (Nov 16, 2020)

Ok well. I'm hoping for better pacing and maybe fight choreography if he gives Ike more pointers.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Disagree here, kishi didn't even have the balls to kill of gai lol


I will never get it to this day.


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I kinda hate how SSS fans have so much power on twitter sometimes.



Lmao aside from that, the jokes are killing me lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Devil_Jin said:


> Anything good about the females of this series comes from SP and the first bunch of novels that kodacho had nothing to do with. Even sarada 3T is left to SP
> 
> Female characters purely based of the manga are nothing to be missed


This is not true lol
Ino has been the mvp for konoha the entire invasion
Sarada even if her 3t was skipped  actually lead her team in a fight and wasn't dead weight.
Delta was also pretty decent herself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raniero (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Averages for such a big name that has direct help from Toriyama.


We talking purely about the manga, or are we including the anime too?


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I kinda hate how SSS fans have so much power on twitter sometimes.




I dont
I hope Kishi leanrs what they think of abomigaiden some day

and still abomigaiden Sarada was ten times better than the non existent spin off character

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jougan Assassin (Nov 16, 2020)

Devil_Jin said:


> Bunch of vast overreactions both by the party that think kishi can save the abomination that is this manga or by the party that think kishi is gonna ruin the outstanding writing lmao
> 
> At the end of the day ikemoto is still the artist and he's gonna lead it to its demise



They fail to realize this is the biggest complaint of Boruto manga

The jp reviews complain more about the art than the writing

They should’ve got rid of Ike


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Manga Sumire is nothing to be proud, unless you start praising SP.


SP is better than both at writing females

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Sufex (Nov 16, 2020)

Action Hero said:


> Can't wait for more Itachi wank as well


----------



## Keishin (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Lmao manga sales are nothing to Boruto, it's literally the #1 of Tv Tokyo ranking of sales and profit.


TVT total sales (Naruto, Boruto, Black Clover, Bleach.. as in boruto is #1 only because of other series being dead) *was $100 million a year*.
DB's alone is* 1,15 billion dollars.*

DBS manga sales are 300k volumes in couple of months apparently.
Boruto's are like 100-200k.

And DB opened two new sites lately. 2021 baby.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> The fact Sarada is trending on Twitter rn due to Kishi’s treatment towards the female characters. Everyone is worried for that girl.


Whhhhaaaat


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Devil_Jin said:


> Anything good about the females of this series comes from SP and the first bunch of novels that kodacho had nothing to do with. Even sarada 3T is left to SP
> 
> Female characters purely based of the manga are nothing to be missed


I mean Sarada had more focus on her in the Boro fight than kawaki and mitsuki, I don't think sakura has ever, outshines kakashi and sasuke in a fight


----------



## Jougan Assassin (Nov 16, 2020)

Keishin said:


> TVT total sales (Naruto, Boruto, Black Clover, Bleach.. as in boruto is #1 only because of other series being dead) *was $100 million a year*.
> DB's alone is* 1,15 billion dollars.*
> 
> DBS manga sales are 300k volumes in couple of months apparently.
> ...



DB fans are idiots it takes no effort to make bank on them. Just throw a new transformation at them and they stick get hard

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Keishin said:


> TVT total sales (Naruto, Boruto, Black Clover, Bleach.. as in boruto is #1 only because of other series being dead) *was $100 million a year*.
> DB's alone is* 1,15 billion dollars.*
> 
> DBS manga sales are 300k volumes in couple of months apparently.
> ...


And? what has anything to with the point? DBS success has nothing to do with Boruto not caring from manga sales.

DBZ is the most profitable anime franchise along with pokemon ( which it's more thanks to the game ), you really like to bring irrelevant points.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> Lmao aside from that, the jokes are killing me lmao


Twitter in Spanish is hilarious!

People is panicking, rejoycing and both things atr at time

Best comebacks are

  pessimists-Bye Sarada´s developentz
level heads- One chidori panel, nothing before,  and she has been sleeping how many months now?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Literally everyone is afraid for sarada now

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I mean Sarada had more focus on her in the Boro fight than kawaki and mitsuki, I don't think sakura has ever, outshines kakashi and sasuke in a fight


Kid Sarada would never outshine Konohamaru if he actually lived to his potential.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Devil_Jin (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> This is not true lol
> Ino has been the mvp for konoha the entire invasion
> Sarada even if her 3t was skipped  actually lead her team in a fight and wasn't dead weight.
> Delta was also pretty decent herself


Doing the most basic thing as the head of the yamanaka clan and a sharingan user is not sth to brag about. Some people ,wrongfully so ,have told themselves so much that kishi is bad with females that these kind of things come as great to them

And it's not "even if". 3T was one of the biggest moments in sasuke's character that kodachi couldn't care less to give a small amount of development to sarada

Lmao at delta being decent. She's just the chick from sound 4 that is involved in the worst fight the entier series has seen

Reactions: Agree 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Literally everyone is afraid for sarada now


Overestimating Kodachi like eejits


----------



## Keishin (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> And? what has anything to with the point? DBS success has nothing to do with Boruto not caring from manga sales.
> 
> DBZ is the most profitable anime franchise along with pokemon ( which it's more thanks to the game ), you really like to bring irrelevant points.


If you count the volume sales then realistically Boruto is clearly making full percentages of its total yearly sales from the manga sales. That's the point. The manga needs to do better for Borto while for DBS it's frankly as irrelevant as some of the extra content is for Pokemon.


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Whhhhaaaat



Yeah, she’s trending and people are cracking jokes about it. I laughed, I’m sorry lol

But let’s not act like Kodachi was any better than Kishimoto. Sumire....not much to say other than fulfilling her love interest (presumably dead) role. Sarada hasn’t been in the manga for about 8 months (will be 9 months soon) + ship bait.

SP was carrying the female characters if we’re being honest. That’s why I’m grateful for SP at times. Kishi and Kodachi? The bare minimum when it comes to the girls/women.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

God save sarada

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

People take Delta taking hits from Naruto to judge the entire character, she is NOT a good character, she has potential yes, as any character can have.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 16, 2020)

Pretty sure this is going to go terribly. While I do think Kishi is a better writer than Kodachi, taking over after so long is no doubt going to cause major problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> Yeah, she’s trending and people are cracking jokes about it. I laughed, I’m sorry lol
> 
> But let’s not act like Kodachi was any better than Kishimoto. Sumire....not much to say other than fulfilling her love interest (presumably dead) role. Sarada hasn’t been in the manga for about 8 months (will be 9 months soon) + ship bait.
> 
> SP was carrying the female characters if we’re being honest. That’s why I’m grateful for SP at times. Kishi and Kodachi? The bare minimum when it comes to the girls/women.


True, sarada twitter has gone crazy  

And what you're saying missing for 9 months and ship bait is also true 

#Prayfor sarada

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Devil_Jin (Nov 16, 2020)

Oh and don't forget the big dick code telling delta you'r trash and the dude who got blitzed by sarada is stronger than you and delta agreeing

amazing females everyone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> God save sarada


Well Sarada character was one of the only good things from Gaiden, her personality was on point and she would have Sakura levels of destruction already if it was not reconnected.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Devil_Jin said:


> Doing the most basic thing as the head of the inoichi clan and a sharingan user is not sth to brag about. *Some people ,wrongfully so ,have told themselves so much that kishi is bad with females that these kind of things come as great to them*


This is COPE lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> They didn't have a relationship on purpose to create drama for Gaiden.
> 
> Admittedly bad drama but them not having a relationship was the point.
> 
> ...


Making her like sakura in the sense, having her main narrative as being a love interest. Not the powerups part, I'd love for her to get the seal and stuff. Loved ep 171 as well. 

Wanting to be hokage, her role should've been like naruto, but nah


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Devil_Jin said:


> Oh and don't forget the big dick code telling delta you'r trash and the dude who got blitzed by sarada is stronger than you and delta agreeing
> 
> amazing females everyone



Don’t worry, Code might end up like Boro. A fodder punching bag.


----------



## Indra (Nov 16, 2020)

Reactions are cringe.

US Fans are retarded. People claim Kishimoto can't write female characters, yet Kodachi/Ikemoto paved the way for mini skirts and high heels on fighting 13 year old girls. 

There's also the fact that Kishimoto has been supervising this shit from the beginning. 

In all honesty there's really no reason to not trust Kishimoto to continue Boruto's same formula. Maybe it will be better, maybe it won't.

Either way let's see

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Kage 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Making her like sakura in the sense, having her main narrative as being a love interest.


with Kishi, he will be hokage for sure
and no, no wedding assured


----------



## Devil_Jin (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> This is COPE lol


it's not

but you can keep telling yourself that

"oh my god Ino used her mind transfer to divert the ten tails tbb and saved naruto and kakashi and bee and guy. what amazing writing. What amazing character "

I can do countless other ones like these too for kishis case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Indra said:


> Reactions are cringe.
> 
> US Fans are retarded. People claim Kishimoto can't write female characters, yet Kodachi/Ikemoto paved the way for mini skirts and high heels on fighting 13 year old girls.


12 years old at spin off start
and posing like street hookers already  thanks to Ikemoto
and Kodachi was the original BS shipper

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Oh?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


>


People think theses are just overreactions until you read samurai 8.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

I mean it's not like the manga fanbase is so huge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> People think theses are just overreactions until you read samurai 8.


I am telling people in this thread they don't belive me 

Everyone will soon see

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Indra (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> 12 years old at spin off start
> and posing like street hookers already  thanks to Ikemoto


They are all terrible in their own way.

Not sure why people are afraid of Kishimoto's coming back. Lmao

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Indra said:


> They are all terrible in their own way.
> 
> Not sure why people are afraid of Kishimoto's coming back. Lmao


Coz kishi sucks with females? It's trending on Twitter right now everyone's afraid that he will ruin sarada

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

All this mess when we are not going to see Sarada doing anything in the manga for like a year, with or without Kodashi.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Indra (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Coz kishi sucks with females? It's trending on Twitter right now everyone's afraid that he will ruin sarada


 Sarada was ruined the minute Boruto chapter 1 released

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Neutral 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Indra said:


> Not sure why people are afraid of Kishimoto's coming back


i think it has potential to be a good thing, but i'm not surprised people are apprehensive given the shitshow that was the War arc lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Indra said:


> Kodachi/Ikemoto paved the way for mini skirts and high heels on fighting 13 year old girls.


This has nothing to do with Kodachi, he's not the artist.

I would be fine with Kishi replacing Ikemoto, but the outfit designs won't change if Kishi is just writing the story


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Indra said:


> Not sure why people are afraid of Kishimoto's coming back. Lmao


If it was 2011 kishi, I'd be all in but current kishi? Especially taking over this late into the story not really.

At least the fights will be more interesting


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Indra said:


> Sarada was ruined the minute Boruto chapter 1 released


That was KISHI'S IDEA

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Indra (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> This has nothing to do with Kodachi, he's not the artist.
> 
> I would be fine with Kishi replacing Ikemoto, but the outfit designs won't change if Kishi is just writing the story


You're not wrong. I just don't agree that the blame is 100%, but my post is baseless on that aspect



Abcdjdj1234 said:


> That was KISHI'S IDEA


Not the flashforward. I'm still talking about her character design


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> That was KISHI'S IDEA


Kishi's idea was the flashforward not the content... Seriously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Kishi's idea was the flashforward not the content... Seriously.


Yes.. The flashforward was kishi's idea. That's what I'm saying. Kishi already shafted her since the first panel


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Also we better hope kishi  drops the s8 fight style and returns to naruto style.
While the scale  of s8 fight was huge with some nice panels here and there the fights themselves were pretty bad better than boruto but not like thats a high bar.
Theres a reason  none ever talks about any fight from s8 despite kishi writing it


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Yes.. The flashforward was kishi's idea. That's what I'm saying. Kishi already shafted her since the first panel


You are not getting it, right?

His idea is showing a scene from the future, he did not created Kawaki, Karma, Jougan, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuritsuka (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

At least I don’t have to worry about Mitsuki anymore (still low expectations). I hate it say it, I really do but good thing he’s a male character and got SM

Sarada on the other hand, I’m definitely keeping my expectations very low for her. As long as she becomes Hokage + involved in prominent fights, that’s all I want.

As for the rest of the female characters? Good luck...Charlie.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Are people unironically acting like the Boruto Manga has been good?
 

Its decent at best.

I'd take 100 War Arcs over this snoozefest.


Only thing I wouldn't take is another Gaiden.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Winner 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Lmooo my sides....
Kishi needs to redeem himself with female characters


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

I was about to post this sarada is trending for the wrong reasons 


Everyone knows what's gonna happen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Are people unironically acting like the Boruto Manga has been good?
> 
> 
> Its decent at best.
> ...


Yes and kishi will give you gaiden like stuff 


Sarada is literally trending worldwide with people being worried for a reason.  

Look at this lmao 



xingi said:


> Lmooo my sides....
> Kishi needs to redeem himself with female characters


He just needs to forget that she's a female. She's an Uchiha. Okay? That would do it. Just forget her gender kishi it's not hard


----------



## OG sama (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow

If Kishimoto returns I will start actually involving myself in this section.

The other guy just wasn’t cutting it for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> You are not getting it, right?
> 
> His idea is showing a scene from the future, *he did not created Kawaki, Karma, Jougan, etc.*


Do you have a source on that? I'm pretty sure Kishi was involved in Boruto's flashforward design, meaning he was very much involved with Jougan and Karma.


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

OG sama said:


> Wow
> 
> If Kishimoto returns I will start actually involving myself in this section.
> 
> The other guy just wasn’t cutting it for me.



>mfw only Kishi can revive the fandom




Maybe Bort volumes will finally stop flopping

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> You are not getting it, right?
> 
> His idea is showing a scene from the future, he did not created Kawaki, Karma, Jougan, etc.


He had a say, everything went through him 

If he didn't want it or wanted to change it they would've done so. It's probably his opinion included in that too

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> >mfw only Kishi can revive the fandom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And sarada will start flopping. Atrlast she's stable rn, with Kishi she'll go downhill pretty fast. She ain't trending for nothing


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> >mfw only Kishi can revive the fandom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't look like that's that case with jp fans lol


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> And sarada will start flopping. Atrlast she's stable rn, with Kishi she'll go downhill pretty fast. She ain't trending for nothing


I mean... she wasn't doing great under Kodachi, idk how she can get much worse?


----------



## Kras Lee (Nov 16, 2020)

@fuff remember ur words about rock lee not gonna be relevant ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Devil_Jin (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> And sarada will start flopping. Atrlast she's stable rn, with Kishi she'll go downhill pretty fast. She ain't trending for nothing


oh yes

twitter trending

how worrisome. NOW it's real


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 16, 2020)

I think it is time for me to get a life, with Kishimoto back Boruto is done for. Rip Himawari, Rip Sarada the best girl.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Kage 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## The Great One (Nov 16, 2020)

Lol looks like Sasuke is gonna screwed even more... If we go by Kaguya arc and Vote 2.

And before someone screams "But But Boruto The Movie"

Read about BTM production... Entirely of Naruto/Sasuke vs Momoshiki was SP and Team Kishimoto had no hand in that aside from saying he "Liked it".

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## OG sama (Nov 16, 2020)

Maybe now Naruto  and Sasuke can use their abilities to their full extent.




Zef said:


> >mfw only Kishi can revive the fandom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not gone lie I am deadass gone post here and enjoy this series again now that the legend himself is returning.

Maybe now Sasuke will actually use his rinnegan the way that it’s supposed to be used lol.

If only we had Kishi from the damn start, this could of actually felt like a continuity of the original series, I felt like Boruto is hollow asf, hopefully Kishi can give this series some life.


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Goddamn it, I just realized that Sasuke probably won’t die/won’t be a jobber, now that Kishi is back. 

I HATE IT HERE.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

slicey said:


> I mean... she wasn't doing great under Kodachi, idk how she can get much worse?


Instead of chidori-ing Boro, she will blush and think about how cool boruto Kuns warm hand is 


It's about to get much worse

Reactions: Funny 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Devil_Jin said:


> oh yes
> 
> twitter trending
> 
> how worrisome. NOW it's real


It was always worrisome twitter or not so tf you trying to say 


xingi said:


> Don't look like that's that case with jp fans lol


Yeah JP fans ain't too happy


----------



## The Great One (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> Goddamn it, I just realized that Sasuke probably won’t die/won’t be a jobber, now that Kishi is back.
> 
> I HATE IT HERE.


Lol its like you're forgetting War Arc.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 16, 2020)

I think I can already see problems arising.

Ikemoto: "You want me to draw HOW MANY CLONES?!?!"





redboy776 said:


> I think it is time for me to get a life, with Kishimoto back Boruto is done for. Rip Himawari, Rip Sarada the best girl.



What on earth gave you the impression that Himawari was ever going to do anything in kodachi's version?

Reactions: Funny 9 | Winner 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Anyways  in reality the overall  plot won't change much.
At most more characters get more screen time or even their own mini arcs

Reactions: Agree 3 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 16, 2020)

I saw this news and couldn't stop laughing about it. I would love to be a fly on a wall during those discussions to find out if Kishi wanted this or if editorial had to beg him to take the lead role for it again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kras Lee (Nov 16, 2020)

LazyWaka said:


> Ikemoto: "You want me to draw HOW MANY CLONES?!?!"



wait. naruto can do clones ? since when ?


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Vandal Savage said:


> I saw this news and couldn't stop laughing about it. I would love to be a fly on a wall during those discussions to find out if Kishi wanted this or if editorial had to beg him to take the lead role for it again.


Likely Neither. 

Kodachi got into some  scandal and he needed to leave the series kishi being the supervisor decided to take over


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Also we better hope kishi  drops the s8 fight style and returns to naruto style.
> While the scale  of s8 fight was huge with some nice panels here and there the fights themselves were pretty bad better than boruto but not like thats a high bar.
> Theres a reason  none ever talks about any fight from s8 despite kishi writing it


S8 fight style was literal war arc... I wish to believe he learned the lesson that that style is absolute shit and nobody liked it. People just read it because they wanted to know how nardo was going to end. And what is this Kodachi scandal you talk about?


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Anyways  in reality the overall  plot won't change much.
> At most more characters get more screen time or even their own mini arcs


This is the safest and likeliest route, but part of me wonders if they'll try to take a couple of big risks to try and increase the sales.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

slicey said:


> Do you have a source on that? I'm pretty sure Kishi was involved in Boruto's flashforward design, meaning he was very much involved with Jougan and Karma.


If he did then Kodashi did not do shit.

Jougan is a concept that not even them knew very well at the time the first chapter was released, ChenxiHuang made it very clear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Devil_Jin (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It was always worrisome twitter or not so tf you trying to say
> 
> Yeah JP fans ain't too happy


the way you point out twitter like it matters lol

the rest is just you ,like in the past year, overreacting to sth that is not gonna significantly affect sarada's character especially when kishi loves his uchihas

should I pull up the glasses biting boruto-shannaro panel or the AO fight? the same things you have been complaining about nonstop for as much as boruto has been running?

SP is gonna write its own sarada regardless

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

People when the pacing still remains shit, naruto and sasuke get the gutter treatment, ikemoto still draws sarada as a hoe and boruto and kawaki still get asspulls, while sarada is ruined furthur as a love interest

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

So chapter 52 will be the last Kodachi chapter after all...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> If he did then Kodashi did not do shit.
> 
> Jougan is a concept that not even them know very well at the time the first chapter was released, ChenxiHuang made it very clear.


But Kishimoto was the one who specifically supervised Boruto episode 8-9 as far as i recall, he was definitely involved in the Jougan concept even if it wasn't fully worked out.


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Suigetsu said:


> And what is this Kodachi scandal you talk about?


No one knows  but OD has been talking about it for awhile now

Also
Pretty sure hes talking about kishi here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Nov 16, 2020)

Well rip to jigen or kawaki. Kishi will probably have them defeated by words like the others

I can already picture Boruto saying "we're the same"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

redboy776 said:


> I think it is time for me to get a life, with Kishimoto back Boruto is done for. Rip Himawari, Rip Sarada the best girl.


You leaving before Yoko Naruto shows his stuff!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

> In Samurai 8 the main female character Ann could pray and that would make the main Male character stronger that was her ability.



WTF


Sarada's ms power might be a support ability I don't trust kishi one bit 


ID TAKE AMATERASU OVER THAT GIVE HER AMATERASU PLZ IT'S A FAMILY JUTSU COME ON KISHI

Reactions: Funny 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

slicey said:


> But Kishimoto was the one who specifically supervised Boruto episode 8-9 as far as i recall, he was definitely involved in the Jougan concept even if it wasn't fully worked out.


I don't recall anything about Kishi being involved there, but those episodes were only about "Boruto may have the byakugan" it did not really said anything about it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> No one knows  but OD has been talking about it for awhile now
> 
> Also
> Pretty sure hes talking about kishi here


OG is in this forum, he/ she has a dupe and used to be a pairing stupid section regular.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> WTF
> 
> 
> Sarada's ms power might be a support ability I don't trust kishi one bit
> ...


Literally a more useful naruhina... this guy took the worst of nardo to make S8

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Serene Grace said:


> Well rip to jigen or kawaki. Kishi will probably have them defeated by words like the others
> 
> I can already picture Boruto saying "we're the same"


Jigen is dead.

Besides Naruto never TNJ aliens, Kawaki is a real contender for talk no jutsu tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Serene Grace said:


> Well rip to jigen or kawaki. Kishi will probably have them defeated by words like the others


Isshiki: I will accomplish my goal and I WILL eat the chakra fruit!!! 

Naruto: Why bother eating some fruit? Dude, if you are hungry then I invite you for some ramen, bro. 

Isshiki: Ramen is better than any fruit!!! You are the coolest guy Naruto. I....lost. 

Naruto: You are the coolest guy too Isshiki. 

Kawaki: I will destroy Konoha!!!

Boruto: We will die together!!! 

Kawaki: Crap...I lost an arm....again. Fine...I will marry Salad and become an atoning deadbeat. Deal?

Boruto: Deal.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I don't recall anything about Kishi being involved there, but those episodes were only about "Boruto may have the byakugan" it did not really said anything about it.


He definitely was. And episode 8 had the vision from Toneri telling Boruto he'd shoulder the fate of the world with his eye, etc, and it was the first time Boruto actually saw it.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Devil_Jin said:


> the way you point out twitter like it matters lol
> 
> the rest is just you ,like in the past year, overreacting to sth that is not gonna significantly affect sarada's character especially when kishi loves his uchihas
> 
> ...


Kishi has stopped caring about the uchihas for years now ever since madara was fucked off with the sex change. Massacre was never given justice either 

If he cared, he wouldn't have made sarada female in the first place, knowing she's the last of the clan, she will be shafted in shonen and will marry boruto probably. 



> should I pull up the glasses biting boruto-shannaro panel or the AO fight? the same things you have been complaining about nonstop for as much as boruto has been running?



That is bad, but it can get much worse with kishi. Instead of chidori on boruto she'd be blushing about boruto saving her and how cool he is


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Suigetsu said:


> OG is in this forum, he/ she has a dupe and used to be a pairing stupid section regular.


She left this forum after problems with some users.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

I should give @Abcdjdj1234 an award for overreaction, once a week with the anime was not enough.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> ID TAKE *AMATERASU* OVER THAT GIVE HER *AMATERASU* PLZ


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

On a side note, I find this pretty funny because a shit ton of people will be happy about these news and will have lots, lots of expectations.

Somehow, Kishimoto coming back is synonymous to him doing this and that for them, but quite frankly, for your own sake, lower your damn expectations.

Anyhow...

Welcome back Kishi.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I should give @Abcdjdj1234 an award for overreaction, once a week with the anime was not enough.


It's trending worldwide on twitter, reddit.. Everywhere. Not only me 

This news of Kishi taking over and the second biggest thing people conclude and are worried over is sarada, for good reason

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 16, 2020)

LazyWaka said:


> I think I can already see problems arising.
> 
> Ikemoto: "You want me to draw HOW MANY CLONES?!?!"
> 
> ...



Seem you did not read Sarada on my post.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It's trending worldwide on twitter, reddit.. Everywhere. Not only me
> 
> This news of Kishi taking over and the second biggest thing people conclude and are worried over is sarada, for good reason


Pretty sure those people on twitter have not made 80 different posts on how Sarada is going to be shafted tho.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> On a side note, I find this pretty funny because a shit ton of people will be happy about these news and will have lots, lots of expectations.
> 
> Somehow, Kishimoto coming back is synonymous to him doing this and that for them, but quite frankly, for your own sake, lower your damn expectations.
> 
> ...


Welcome back...and hopefully you have learned from your past mistakes. 

And most of all...YOU HAPPEN TO HAVE SOME FRESH AND NEW IDEAS FOR BOTH THE CHARACTERS AND JUTSUS

Reactions: Funny 1 | Kage 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Same people if Kishi doesn’t do what they expected him to do will be at his neck the same way they were with Kodachi.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> On a side note, I find this pretty funny because a shit ton of people will be happy about these news and will have lots, lots of expectations.
> 
> Somehow, Kishimoto coming back is synonymous to him doing this and that for them, but quite frankly, for your own sake, lower your damn expectations.
> 
> ...


As I boruto fan I always hope it improves  but a part of me is scared that a s8 2.0 is about to happen. 
So many people hyped for s8 and kishi's return then shit went south really fast


----------



## Rai (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> @Addy @Rai @New Folder @Platypus @Kuzehiko @Ignition @Serene Grace



Kishi is back!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Suigetsu said:


> Literally a more useful naruhina... this guy took the worst of nardo to make S8


And that's why keep him away fro sarada, or he'll even reduce sarada to that


----------



## wisdom of a kage at seven (Nov 16, 2020)

Wondering what kind of sad backstory Isshiki will have or how many powers he will give to Sharingan. 
Seriously, I'm kind happy he's back, wish all the good things to Kodachi but the manga wasn't exactly in a great shape.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Devil_Jin (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Kishi has stopped caring about the uchihas for years now ever since madara was fucked off with the sex change. Massacre was never given justice either
> 
> If he cared, he wouldn't have made sarada female in the first place, knowing she's the last of the clan, she will be shafted in shonen and will marry boruto probably.
> 
> ...


you have not possibly forgotten that he had naruto say obito was awesome to have the same dream right after that right?

if you're problem is sarada being female then you are probably not her fan to begin with. you're just a fan of the concept of sasuke's kid

the last part is fanfiction. from the base sarada is established different from sakura. kishi isn't blind to that


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

I haven’t even read the posts made by others yet, but I already know what these posts will consist of. Expectations about better treatment of previous gen characters and whatnot.



Oh boy.

Let me grab some popcorn and read the posts of you fuckers now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Same people if Kishi doesn’t do what they expected him to do will be at his neck the same way they were with Kodachi.


Pretty much.

Kishi being the original writer gives them more weight regarding the "canonicity" of Boruto but at the same time we have the remember the issues with the War arc and all needless pairing trolling. To speak nothing of the Gaiden lol.

Will Kishi expand on Kodachi's ideas or he will scrap it all and start over with his own ideas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

@Altiora Night am i remembering right and Kishi wanted to do more with Toneri? Maybe Toneri will actually appear in the manga now

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Fresh reminder to the people having expectations.

The series is STILL...

*BORUTO*: Naruto Next Generations.

Not Naruto Part 3.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Arles Celes said:


> Will Kishi expand on Kodachi's ideas or he will scrap it all and start over with his own ideas?


Bro we are on chapter 51, hed be suicidal to scrap the entire story and start over all while he doesn't have the art to carry him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

At this point anime Toneri is already dead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Pretty sure those people on twitter have not made 80 different posts on how Sarada is going to be shafted tho.


They have there are like 5000 tweets regarding this


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 16, 2020)

Arles Celes said:


> You leaving before Yoko Naruto shows his stuff!?



Yoko Naruto is the only thing that tied me to Boruto, kill him and I will pack up my stuff and leave.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 16, 2020)

redboy776 said:


> Seem you did not read Sarada on my post.



No I did. I was just specifically confused on the Himawari bit. I'm well aware of why people are concerned about Sarada (even if I don't agree with said concerns.)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Devil_Jin said:


> you have not possibly forgotten that he had naruto say obito was awesome to have the same dream right after that right?
> 
> if you're problem is sarada being female then you are probably not her fan to begin with. you're just a fan of the concept of sasuke's kid
> 
> the last part is fanfiction. from the base sarada is established different from sakura. kishi isn't blind to that


I'm a sarada fan through and through, my problem is not her being a female, it's the problem with the genre. Being a female is asking to be shafted in shonen. Sasuke getting a daughter should've been the best thing that happened to him but apparently nah


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> She left this forum after problems with some users.


Well she lacked brain potency and her arguments where pretty bias, so it was a predictable outcome.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> They have there are like 5000 tweets regarding this


That does not have anything to do with what I said.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

LazyWaka said:


> No I did. I was just specifically confused on the Himawari bit. I'm well aware of why people are concerned about Sarada (even if I don't agree with said concerns.)


Why don't you agree tho 


wisdom of a kage at seven said:


> Wondering what kind of sad backstory Isshiki will have or how many powers he will give to Sharingan.
> Seriously, I'm kind happy he's back, wish all the good things to Kodachi but the manga wasn't exactly in a great shape.


Sharingan ain't getting jack shit, been the case ever since madara got a sex change


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Kishi has stopped caring about the uchihas for years now ever since madara was fucked off with the sex change. Massacre was never given justice either
> 
> If he cared, he wouldn't have made sarada female in the first place, knowing she's the last of the clan, she will be shafted in shonen and will marry boruto probably.


That was by the very end of the manga when Madara got trolled tho.

And Sasuke was still the final opponent and got some nifty stuff like BPS, Mass CT and Preta Path.

In the Gaiden he was also legitimately excused for getting hurt by Shin due to his eyes being depowered at that time. Plus he only ended up hurt protecting Salad.

If Kishi turned Salad into a man then it would be a 90% rehash of the old manga. The very same dynamic and stuff.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Arles Celes said:


> That was by the very end of the manga when Madara got trolled tho.
> 
> And Sasuke was still the final opponent and got some nifty stuff like BPS, Mass CT and Preta Path.
> 
> ...


Yes, instead he turned her into a female sakura + hinata lite love interest. I'd take the second option any day


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Fresh reminder to the people having expectations.
> 
> The series is STILL...
> 
> ...


Anti's: boruto will never be canon kishi doesn't write it!!!

Kishi comes back to pickup where koda left off

Anti's:

Reactions: Funny 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Arles Celes said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Kishi being the original writer gives them more weight regarding the "canonicity" of Boruto but at the same time we have the remember the issues with the War arc and all needless pairing trolling. To speak nothing of the Gaiden lol.
> 
> Will Kishi expand on Kodachi's ideas or he will scrap it all and start over with his own ideas?


Kishi will now be in charge of Isshiki.

Hopefully we get a drawing of him by Kishi even if Ikemoto is still the artist.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> That does not have anything to do with what I said.


?  You're saying I have lots of posts here saying sarada will be shafted but people on twitter are saying the same and it's trending

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> ?  You're saying I have lots of posts here saying sarada will be shafted but people on twitter are saying the same and it's trending


Because YOU, YOURSELF have been complaining for like three hours, I won't doubt if you literally have 80 post at this point, the twitter users do one or two and others agree it's not the same.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Kishimoto taking over Ikemoto would have been better. 

Well, this situation seems pretty messy. They act like it was planned but I really doubt it's the case. I guess they were really done with Kodachi because of the sales and the scandal.

About the Sarada thing, people being worried that she will be pushed "aside" with Kishi "now" doesn't seem to read the manga. It was already the case with Kodachi lmao. Four years and all she did is Chidori. The "team leader" thing was only in name since Kawaki was the one who ended up making the winning plan and ordering others, even Sarada. It's like choosing between the plague and cholera. 

I don't think the story will change that much. Shippers (NH, SS, and Borusara) who are rejoicing and think their ship will be the focus are going to end up pretty disappointed, Kishimoto never cared about romances unless he is forced to. 

Maybe we will finally get some emotions even if with Ikemoto's art, I doubt things will really get better. Kishi could write the most emotional scene and Ikemoto will still solely draw Pikachu's faces, frowned eyebrows, and drops of sweat.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

slicey said:


> @Altiora Night am i remembering right and Kishi wanted to do more with Toneri? Maybe Toneri will actually appear in the manga now


#FreeToneri

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> Kishimoto taking over Ikemoto would have been better.
> 
> Well, this situation seems pretty messy. They act like it was planned but I really doubt it's the case. I guess they were really done with Kodachi because of the sales and the scandal.


Probably the scandal,  I fail to see a situation were its about sales and ike was not the first to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Damn r/manga is another world, they shut down the people complaining about female characters so fast


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> About the Sarada thing, people being worried that she will be pushed "aside" with Kishi "now" doesn't seem to read the manga. It was already the case with Kodachi lmao. Four years and all she did is Chidori. The "team leader" thing was only in name since Kawaki was the one who ended up making the winning plan and ordering others, even Sarada.



It's more than Sakura or hinata did for the entire part 1 don't you see? That single chidori and team leader declaration better than anything other female characters have got

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Damn r/manga is another world, they shut down the people complaining about female characters so fast


WTF why? How?


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> Kishimoto taking over Ikemoto would have been better.
> 
> Well, this situation seems pretty messy. They act like it was planned but I really doubt it's the case. I guess they were really done with Kodachi because of the sales and the scandal.
> 
> ...


Exactly. A lot are having a lot of expectations, thinking Kishimoto will do this or that to please them.

In the end, not only is the series still Boruto: Naruto Next Generations, but it’s still a monthly manga.

People having multitudes of expectations will be in for a rude awakening.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> WTF why? How?


By telling the truth that female characters don't do shit in Boruto manga either except for one token Sarada moment.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

My fears with Kishi's return

Sarada becomes a damsel in distress 
Kawaki turns full emo
Boruto spends most of the series chasing Kawaki
KK becomes Boruto's teacher because paralulz
Isshiki is defeated by flashbacks
Ino and Sumire are relegated to the background
Delta becomes Konan 2.0
Boruto spams talk no jutsu and becomes as forgiving as Naruto
More child of prophecy bs
Hashirama saibo
More Uchiha family drama (gaiden)

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## 1Person (Nov 16, 2020)

Super weird that people are acting like Kishi would ever shaft an Uchiha, let alone Sasuke's own child.

Plus its not like manga Sarada has been treaded great under Kodachi, she's already taken a backseat to Kawaki and was only relevant during the chuunin exams and Boro fight.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> And that's why keep him away fro sarada, or he'll even reduce sarada to that


Best thing that could happen for salad is to confirm she is karin's brat, so she gets op powers. But since that goes against the sasusaku disgusting narrative its they will never allow it, thus Salad may be destinied to suck.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> By telling the truth that female characters don't do shit in Boruto manga either except for one token Sarada moment.


The little shit that sarada did so was better than the entire part 1 for the old gen females like hinata and sakura


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

1Person said:


> Super weird that people are acting like Kishi would ever shaft an Uchiha, let alone Sasuke's own child.
> 
> Plus its not like manga Sarada has been treaded great under Kodachi, she's already taken a backseat to Kawaki and was only relevant during the chuunin exams and Boro fight.


FEMALE 

And yes he already shafted the uchihas a long time ago


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> My fears with Kishi's return
> 
> Sarada becomes a damsel in distress
> Kawaki turns full emo
> ...


That delta and sarada part

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

1Person said:


> Super weird that people are acting like Kishi would ever shaft an Uchiha, let alone Sasuke's own child.
> 
> Plus its not like manga Sarada has been treaded great under Kodachi, she's already taken a backseat to Kawaki and was only relevant during the chuunin exams and Boro fight.


Kishi having Madara get cucked by Black Zetsu and be used to revive Kaguya symbolized a passing of the torch.

Ōtsutsuki > Uchiha to Kishi now.

Kishi doesn’t care about Uchiha now.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Kishi having Madara get cucked by Black Zetsu and be used to revive Kaguya symbolized a passing of the torch.
> 
> Ōtsutsuki > Uchiha to Kishi now.
> 
> Kishi doesn’t care about Uchiha now.


This  

People don't realize this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> My fears with Kishi's return
> 
> Sarada becomes a damsel in distress
> Kawaki turns full emo
> ...


Kishi really did konan dirty tbh

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> Ikemoto will still solely draw Pikachu's faces, frowned eyebrows, and drops of sweat


Fans: Kishimoto is coming back to the franchise?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> The "team leader" thing was only in name since Kawaki was the one who ended up making the winning plan and ordering others, even Sarada.





Why do you always bring up the leader thing lol. Is it because Mitsuki was the one who came up with the idea/praised Salad and Kawaki agreed meanwhile Boruto was bitching and moaning about Salad leading the team. Does that panel paint Bolt to look bad? _Awwwww.

 _

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 1Person (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> FEMALE
> 
> And yes he already shafted the uchihas a long time ago


Kodachi hasnt been to great for the manga's female cast  either though. Sarada is the only female who gets screentime. Hinata and sakura are just housewives now, ino is basically just naruto's alarm clock and the new girls are non-existent. 

How were they uchiha ever shafted???


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Yes, instead he turned her into a female sakura + hinata lite love interest. I'd take the second option any day


We received no BouSara shipping in Gaiden though. 

Sasuke trolling Salad by becoming a deadbeat? Sure.

Salad lusting after Boruto like her mom over Sasuke? Nah.

Kishi might make Sasuke troll Salad even harder than before.

The "shipping" part on Salad's part even in the movie is rather tame even when compared to NaruSaku which was nothing but bait with Sakura never loving Naruto.

I expect Kishi to play around with the idea of course but whether the "lucky" girl will be Salad, Sumire or (lol) Chocho remains to be seen.


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> By telling the truth that female characters don't do shit in Boruto manga either except for one token Sarada moment.


Their complaints are justified though

I mean compare Kishi's female leads Sakura and Ann (Sam 8), to current manga Sarada and you can see why people are worried.
Sure Kodachi's Sarada isn't the best, but she blows Part1 Sakura and Ann out of the water imo

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

kenedyfake said:


> What did he do these years, drafts? suck Kishimoto's cock? because his art is one of the most terrible I've seen in a manga. The characters are ugly and disproportionate, he does not know how to draw fights or much less decent co-graphics.
> 
> so I ask you, this guy who's been there since the beginning, was bringing coffee or something?


Ikemoto worked mostly on background characters and backgrounds.



Raniero said:


> Oh, this is hilarious. He finally leaves Naruto and starts a new manga, which ends up as a spectacular failure. So he comes crawling back to Naruto.
> 
> Truly a one-hit wonder of an author. I almost feel sorry for him. He'll never be able to step out of Naruto's shadow now or make a name for himself doing another work.


Makes you wonder what their plan would've been if Sam8 had been a success. Kodachi's twitter thread makes it sound like he was contracted to write the first 51 chapters (50 ch. rounded up to 13 volumes) from the get go. Makes the whole thing look like Kishi's Plan B ("If my new IP flops, I can just go back to writing Boruto"). But why? He was 'done' with Naruto.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> Their complaints are justified though
> 
> I mean compare Kishi's female leads Sakura and Ann (Sam 8), to current manga Sarada and _you can see why people are worried.
> Sure Kodachi's Sarada isn't the best, but she blows Part1 Sakura and Ann out of the water imo_


This is what I've been trying to tell everyone lmao


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Kishi will now be in charge of Isshiki.
> 
> Hopefully we get a drawing of him by Kishi even if Ikemoto is still the artist.


Kishi is too lazy to take over Ike's job.

BUT...maybe he could make coloured covers for Boruto each chapter. A coloured Isshiki by Kishi...would be interesting to see.  

Same with a coloured Delta and Hinata without her current boobs nerf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> Their complaints are justified though
> 
> I mean compare Kishi's female leads Sakura and Ann (Sam 8), to current manga Sarada and you can see why people are worried.
> Sure Kodachi's Sarada isn't the best, but she blows Part1 Sakura and Ann out of the water imo


Part 1 sakura was still salvageable 

FKS sakura was just embarrassing....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It's more than Sakura or hinata did for the entire part 1 don't you see? That single chidori and team leader declaration better than anything other female characters have got


Sakura and Hinata? The bar is in hell. It's not very hard to do better than them. They are some of the worst female characters I've read about. It would be more interesting to compare Sarada to other female characters in shonen being published right now or just to other characters in the series without the female mention.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

@Char Aznable

Get your ass here brotha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Part 1 sakura was still salvageable
> 
> FKS sakura was just embarrassing....


Although he could've still saved sakura in the war arc but he turned her development  into a meme by having her constantly compare herself with Naruto and Sasuke


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> Sakura and Hinata? The bar is in hell. It's not very hard to do better than them. They are some of the worst female characters I've read about. It would be more interesting to compare Sarada to other female characters in shonen being published right now or just to other characters in the series without the female mention.


I know that bar is in hell. But manga sarada is better than them, or Ann. Kishi being back could only mean she would be written like his other heroines and that's worse than Kodachi


----------



## 1Person (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> Their complaints are justified though
> 
> I mean compare Kishi's female leads Sakura and Ann (Sam 8), to current manga Sarada and you can see why people are worried.
> Sure Kodachi's Sarada isn't the best, but she blows Part1 Sakura and Ann out of the water imo


To be fair, kishi planted the seeds of sarada being competent and relevant early on via the gaiden and the movie. She's also sasuke's(his golden boy) kid. There was never a chance that sarada would've been handled as poorly as her mom. 

I wasn't a fan of the whole "princesses are just batteries" concept but Ann was an ok character. I just wish we got to see more of the female samurai

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 16, 2020)

About the Boruto manga.

With now the 52th chapter around, the production system will change for the first time.
Thank you to Mr.Ukyo Kodachi, who has been the scriptwriter so far.
From now on, the story will be written by Masashi Kishimoto only using his drafts and storyboards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

slicey said:


> Fans: Kishimoto is coming back to the franchise?


The return of 4D chessmaster 200IQ self-insert Shikamaru

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


>


Shit. Worried even more about Sumire now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

he can write villains better but idk about female characters... let's hope for the best


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

1Person said:


> To be fair, kishi planted the seeds of sarada being competent and relevant early on via the gaiden and the movie. She's also sasuke's(his golden boy) kid. There was never a chance that sarada would've been handled as poorly as her mom.
> 
> I wasn't a fan of the whole "princesses are just batteries" concept but Ann was an ok character. I just wish we got to see more of the female samurai


The movie had her exclusively as a love interest tho  

Instead of training herself for the chunin exams she stalked boruto training his rasengan, and the Hokage monument garbage scene at the end

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

ITT: people pretending Sumire, Delta and Sarada were well written

Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 3


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> The return of 4D chessmaster 200IQ self-insert Shikamaru


Random question but how'd you get the pic to show up in your quote??? Whenever i quote something with a pic it says "attachment 1322354"


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


>





Altiora Night said:


> Shit. Worried even more about Sumire now.


Ayy I already posted this and the other meme before


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> ITT: people pretending Sumire, Delta and Sarada were well written


No, no one is saying that but with kishi it will be even worse that it already is

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


>


You know how bad kishi is when it's trending on Twitter lmao

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow, I'm gonna find out why Kodachi suddenly left.


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Shit. Worried even more about Sumire now.


Kodachi: "so this is the plans I had for sumire in the future, I hope you can continue"

Kishi:

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Serene Grace (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I don't recall anything about Kishi being involved there, but those episodes were only about "Boruto may have the byakugan" it did not really said anything about it.


Well I aint reading this bih either way.  Already getting war arc PTSD


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

slicey said:


> Random question but how'd you get the pic to show up in your quote??? Whenever i quote something with a pic it says "attachment 1322354"


The attachment thing happens only when the image file was uploaded directly to Narutoforums (through the attach files feature)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> ITT: people pretending Sumire, Delta and Sarada were well written


They can be awfully written as long as they kick ass.


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Hope we don’t get Naruto and Sasuke jobbing to Shin-level opponents now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

what if kishimoto is just gonna follow what kodachi left for him? what if he won't change anything? only time could tell, we'll see the writing in chapter 53 then


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> No, no one is saying that but with kishi it will be even worse that it already is



Sarada staying in the hospital for another 8 months




I feel like OD or Rei should tell us about Kodachi’s situation. People are already accusing him of 
sexual harassment. Not telling us and keeping it vague, will create more false assumptions. No offense.


----------



## Rai (Nov 16, 2020)

Yes!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Neutral 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 16, 2020)

Ohhhh, so it was due to a scandal... Yikes!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 16, 2020)

Interestingly, this tweet seems to imply Kodachi was always supposed to be the temporary writer until Kishimoto was free to take over.
Which seems fishy to me, what would have happened if Samurai 8 didn't crash ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Kodachi: "so this is the plans I had for sumire in the future, I hope you can continue"
> 
> Kishi:


What do you mean you don't like how she's gonna be the ino + karin hybrid to Sarada's sakura + hinata?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> Why do you always bring up the leader thing lol. Is it because Mitsuki was the one who came up with the idea/praised Salad and Kawaki agreed meanwhile Boruto was bitching and moaning about Salad leading the team. Does that panel paint Bolt to look bad? _Awwwww.
> 
> _


I'm just pointing out the fact that Kodachi made her the leader on the paper, but Kawaki ended up ordering everyone around. He is the one who told Mitsuki and Boruto to fight Boro to buy time and who then told Sarada to use her Sharingan and about the core, and forced her to focus on the task only. Then he is the one after Boro's core was destroyed who decided Naruto should be freed first.  
I don't usually see a team leader treated like that.

And naturally, he is the one who ended up praised by Shikamaru and Naruto. This "leader of the team" did shit for her character during the fight and after.

Reactions: Neutral 2


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> People are already accusing him of
> sexual harassment. Not telling us and keeping it value, will create more false assumptions. No offense.


Doubt it's that. Would  have been all over the news by now. Just like the act age writer


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> Sarada staying in the hospital for another 8 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know keep her in the hospital permanently, otherwise she'll come out and cry and confess for boruto under kishi

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Serene Grace (Nov 16, 2020)

But I do hope we get some more eye fuckery. That might legit keep me hooked


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> No, no one is saying that but with kishi it will be even worse that it already is


Sumire → decent anime original character turned into pairing bait and 'muh science' fodder
Delta → 'I am always angry' The Character
Sarada → Supposed main character whose relevancy lasted a whole 2.5 chapters.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Winner 3


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Doubt it's that. Would  have been all over the news by now. Just like the act age writer


 
Yeah ik. People are jumping to WILD conclusions and the vagueness ain’t helping it either

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 16, 2020)

Too bad the art will still be trash.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Kage 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Hope we don’t get Naruto and Sasuke jobbing to Shin-level opponents now.


They will be stomped by a regenerated BORO.  

Prime Boro.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## 1Person (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The movie had her exclusively as a love interest tho
> 
> Instead of training herself for the chunin exams she stalked boruto training his rasengan, and the Hokage monument garbage scene at the end


She was shown as a knowledgable, competent and a capable leader. pretty much the whole chuunin exams was boruto making dumb mistakes and cheating while sarada carried team. 

She's still gonna end up a love interest except now kodachi threw in sumire for an old fashioned pairing war. Plus that weird AF scene of her basically training in her underwear while thinking about boruto


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Sumire → decent anime original character turned into pairing bait and 'muh science' fodder
> Delta → 'I am always angry' The Character
> Sarada → Supposed main character whose relevancy lasted a whole 2.5 chapters.


Aand?  That's better than kishis hinata and sakura 


That is my point 

Of course no one expects an improvement, but kishi would take the females even behind where they are presently


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Anyway, I liked Boruto's character the most during the movie so, on this part, I'm actually happy Kishimoto is coming back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

1Person said:


> She's still gonna end up a love interest except now kodachi threw in sumire for an old fashioned pairing war. Plus that weird AF scene of her basically training in her underwear while thinking about boruto


But kishis idea of a love interest is making her a damsel in distress in fights, weaker than the males and blushing thinking about the savior. It wasn't that bad.


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Sumire → decent anime original character turned into pairing bait and 'muh science' fodder
> Delta → 'I am always angry' The Character
> Sarada → Supposed main character whose relevancy lasted a whole 2.5 chapters.


what about the anime? doesn't he supervise that too?


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 16, 2020)

Arles Celes said:


> They will be stomped by a regenerated BORO.
> 
> Prime Boro.



Sasuke sur, Naruto on the other hand will in hospital.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Aand?  That's better than kishis hinata and sakura
> 
> 
> That is my point
> ...


Hinata and Sakura's highs are >>> Kodachi's writing
You yourself were gushing over the Sasori fight and how Sarada should get a moment like that not too long ago.

And people have already given you examples of other female characters that Kishi did handle well and consistently so.

Don't buy into the 'Kishi's female characters lul' meme. Not like Kishi's terrible writing was ever limited to characters of one sex.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Kamille Bidan said:


> Interestingly, this tweet seems to imply Kodachi was always supposed to be the temporary writer until Kishimoto was free to take over.
> Which seems fishy to me, what would have happened if Samurai 8 didn't crash ?


I believe  kishi said s8 wasn't supposed to be long. 10 volumes if I remember correctly  but then again he said the same about boruto


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Hinata and Sakura's highs are >>> Kodachi's writing


And the lows? They're trash, sakura was horrible for the entire part 1 and fks



> You yourself were gushing over the Sasori fight and how Sarada should get a moment like that not too long ago.


I was referring to the animation than anything..


Platypus said:


> And people have already given you examples of other female characters that Kishi did handle well and consistently so.



They weren't part of the main cast who have to be shown more than a certain amount. The only examples are Sakura and Ann, and they are meh af.

And that depends on your definition of good. I find Tsunade underwhelming and mistreated tbh. Sarada being sasukes kid and an uchiha hokage aspirant should just have a higher standard



> Don't buy into the 'Kishi's female characters lul' meme. Not like Kishi's terrible writing was ever limited to characters of one sex.



Kishi has literally said this himself in interviews. He can't write females. I'm not buying into it these are facts tho


----------



## ReBoot (Nov 16, 2020)

Does this mean the manga will come out once a week?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> I believe  kishi said s8 wasn't supposed to be long. 10 volumes if I remember correctly  but then again he said the same about boruto


I don't recall him saying Boruto was supposed to be short. The only hint of the duration of the Boruto manga we have ever gotten was Ikemoto's '100 volumes in total (including the original manga)' I think. Sam8 was supposed to be around 100 chapters IIRC, meaning it'd still be in serialisation now if it hadn't flopped spectacularly.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> Does this mean the manga will come out once a week?


No, it'll continue to be serialised in V-Jump

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 4 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## AllheavenParagon (Nov 16, 2020)

Fucking hell this thread is a shit show.


Had to navigate through a whole bunch of SSS BS to even get here.


Sarada is a Uchiha. She's Sasuke's daughter and Itachi's niece, the two characters who's dicks Kishi could never quite get out of his mouth, nothing is gonna happen to her, female or otherwise.


Stop panicking like a mother who lost her freaking child in a shopping mall.


Not every thread needs to devolve down to 'muh Sarada' crap.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Lmao this is going to be so true 


I'm sure they will have sarada scream for boruto when kawaki destroys the village as a sakura parallel


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

AllheavenParagon said:


> Fucking hell this thread is a shit show.
> 
> 
> Had to navigate through a whole bunch of SSS BS to even get here.
> ...


but sarada is the best character in the show alongside kawaki

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

I mean  kishi  has had good female characters like tsuande and chiyo but let's not act like he didn't get this known for specifically writing bad female characters for no reason....

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

AllheavenParagon said:


> Fucking hell this thread is a shit show.
> 
> 
> Had to navigate through a whole bunch of SSS BS to even get here




Dude twitter and reddit etc is freaking out over it and it's trending. Don't blame only this thread


AllheavenParagon said:


> Sarada is a Uchiha. She's Sasuke's daughter and Itachi's niece, the two characters who's dicks Kishi could never quite get out of his mouth, nothing is gonna happen to her, female or otherwisee



She's a female.. In a kishimoto manga. She doesn't have a dick for him to suck   that's the problem


----------



## AllheavenParagon (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> but sarada is the best character in the show alongside kawaki


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

ReBoot said:


> Does this mean the manga will come out once a week?


No. V-Jump is monthly only.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Low key wondering why alphabet man is even a fan of Sarada.

>he doesn't like her in Gaiden
>he doesn't like her in the movie (this I get but we don't know who's to blame for this)
>he doesn't like her in the hands of Kodachi (except now that Kishi is taking over)
>he doesn't like her in the hands of the anime writers

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Some of y'all really just need to chill and wait a few months and see how it goes... i get being apprehensive but this full blown panic is unnecessary

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## AllheavenParagon (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Dude twitter and reddit etc is freaking out over it and it's trending. Don't blame only this thread



This isn't Reddit and Twitter, is it? Just because they're acting like headless chickens doesn't mean you should to.




Abcdjdj1234 said:


> She's a female.. In a kishimoto manga. She doesn't have a dick for him to suck




Doesn't matter, she still has a Sharingan and that's enough for Kishi to fap the entire night over.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

slicey said:


> Some of y'all really just need to chill and wait a few months and see how it goes... i get being apprehensive but this full blown panic is entertaining


Fixed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Hold up, don’t get cocky. Sarada barely contribute to anything in the manga (except when she shine in the Boro fight but that’s about it) + was (still is) absent for like 8 (9) months now. She’s literally a blank paper in the manga.

At least Kishimoto gave Sarada a goal and personality. Kodachi ain’t any better than Kishimoto, in fact, I think Kodachi did Sarada worse. Kishi probably will butcher her “character” in the manga even more (omg)


You’re giving Kodachi way too much credit for doing the bare minimum


SP is carrying Sarada. Period.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Low key wondering why alphabet man is even a fan of Sarada.
> 
> >he doesn't like her in Gaiden
> >he doesn't like her in the movie (this I get)
> ...


Who said I didn't like her in gaiden?  Gaiden as a story was trash  

Anime writers are inconsistent, some of them are okay and good. I've even said that once in a while 

Movie is garbage. Kodachi was also garbage till the Boro fight and nothing after


----------



## Rai (Nov 16, 2020)

@BlinkST @Klue @Ganta

Kishi back.


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> >he doesn't like her in the hands of the anime writers


not true

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> SP is carrying Sarada. Period


under kodachi's supervision


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 16, 2020)

Wait, so Kodachi was gonna stop writing Boruto at some point?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

AllheavenParagon said:


> This isn't Reddit and Twitter, is it? Just because they're acting like headless chickens doesn't mean you should to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kishi stopped fapping over the sharingan a long time ago. And she's a female, it negates his sharingan wank.


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> under kodachi's supervision


Kodachi supervising the anime is a myth. It was confirmed when Sasuke gave his headband to Boruto during chapter 49 while in the anime, Boruto already has it (which happened during the adaptation of the manga on top of that) or when Amado called Shikadai a genin.

I doubt Kodachi really watches the anime and even less supervise it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Momoshiki (Nov 16, 2020)

Do we know why the (former) main writer got the boot? His art was atrocious , and the designs of Sarada were gross.


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

delta was written nicely by kodachi, she was a female yet he made her fight the leader of the village, fucking naruto the most powerful shinobi. that's respect for female characters, he wasn't like oh she's a female let her fight lesser opponents. nah he was like yeah imma make delta fight naruto.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Momoshiki said:


> Do we know why the (former) main writer got the boot? His art was atrocious , and the designs of Sarada were gross.


The artist and writer were different and the horrible artist is still gonna do the art.


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> Kodachi supervising the anime is a myth. It was confirmed when Sasuke gave his headband to Boruto during chapter 49 while in the anime, Boruto already has it (which happened during the adaptation of the manga on top of that) or when Amado called Shikadai a genin.
> 
> I doubt Kodachi really watches the anime and even less supervise it.


so who do we praise for anime sarada then?


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Momoshiki said:


> Do we know why the (former) main writer got the boot? His art was atrocious , and the designs of Sarada were gross.


Writer ≠ Art.
The art is not going to change. Kodachi was only in charge of the story and no, we don’t know what he did (it’s not sexual harassment that’s the only thing we know).


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> so who do we praise for anime sarada then?


Random writers who write those episodes


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> so who do we praise for anime sarada then?


The different writers working at SP.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> under kodachi's supervision


"Everything I like was written by this author, not this other author I dislike" is going to be the go-to argument for years to come, isn't it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Random writers who write those episodes


gotta know their names then, because they made a beautiful job


----------



## Momoshiki (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The artist and writer were different and the horrible artist is still gonna do the art.


I recall and interview that he directed the Sarada costume change. Hopefully Kishimoto can dictate them to go back to his modest design?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Never mind you could just as well say that Boro fight Sarada was 'under Kishimoto's supervision'

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> Kodachi supervising the anime is a myth. It was confirmed when Sasuke gave his headband to Boruto during chapter 49 while in the anime, Boruto already has it (which happened during the adaptation of the manga on top of that) or when Amado called Shikadai a genin.
> 
> I doubt Kodachi really watches the anime and even less supervise it.


He wouldn't be down as a supervisor and getting paid for it if he wasn't doing anything... He probably doesn't oversee every detail, but the fact that Boruto got the glove from Sasuke shows he's involved.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> delta was written nicely by kodachi, she was a female yet he made her fight the leader of the village, fucking naruto the most powerful shinobi. that's respect for female characters, he wasn't like oh she's a female let her fight lesser opponents. nah he was like yeah imma make delta fight naruto.


Yeah, Delta vs Naruto is such a staple for the franchise. Truly an amazing fight.

I bet Kishi would never let a female character fight a strong opponent or Big Bad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Momoshiki said:


> I recall and interview that he directed the Sarada costume change. Hopefully Kishimoto can dictate them to go back to his modest design?


Kishimoto himself drew saradas wack design for a novel cover 

Designs isn't the problem ith him anyway, it's a ton of other things.


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> delta was written nicely by kodachi, she was a female yet he made her fight the leader of the village, fucking naruto the most powerful shinobi. that's respect for female characters, he wasn't like oh she's a female let her fight lesser opponents. nah he was like yeah imma make delta fight naruto.


kishi would've probably had Delta fight Sakura, then pull the same "woman to woman" shit he did with Kaguya

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> kishi would've probably had Delta fight Sakura, the pull the same "woman to woman" shit he did with Kaguya


Can't wait for delta vs sarada 


Seriously tho I wouldn't mind it if she's a early villain for sarada, like Deidara or hidan


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

anyway i would have preferred if ikemoto is kicked out and not kodachi, most of my issues with the manga are the fights and paneling, and sometimes ugly art here and there.


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## AllheavenParagon (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Kishi stopped fapping over the sharingan a long time ago.



Come on man, Gaiden was literally the last plot he wrote for Boruto and it was all about some raggedy ass lab rat masquerading as a Uchiha with Sharingans all over his body, and his army of onions, also with Sharingans.

And not just normal Sharingans, but the Mangekyo even.

The dude never stopped fapping and will never stop when it comes to be Sharingan.



Abcdjdj1234 said:


> And she's a female, it negates his sharingan



Yes, like the last female MC with the Sharin- oh wait.

We never had one.

So it doesn't negate anything.

Stop being a drama queen dude

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

slicey said:


> He wouldn't be down as a supervisor and getting paid for it if he wasn't doing anything... He probably doesn't oversee every detail, but the fact that Boruto got the glove from Sasuke shows he's involved.


What do you mean? Nothing indicates the glove is Kodachi's idea. It's just the anime taking care of not creating big plot holes with Kara finding out about Boruto's karma which should only happen after the Delta fight. It's not a coincidence that now Boruto has still his hand bandaged while fighting Deepa.


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> so who do we praise for anime sarada then?



The random writers obv. If it wasn’t for the anime, I wouldn’t be invested in Boruto (the series) at all, seeing how the manga treats Sarada and Mitsuki like some irrelevant bums.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 16, 2020)

Keishin said:


> TVT total sales (Naruto, Boruto, Black Clover, Bleach.. as in boruto is #1 only because of other series being dead) *was $100 million a year*.
> DB's alone is* 1,15 billion dollars.*
> 
> DBS manga sales are 300k volumes in couple of months apparently.
> ...



In a world where Pokemon is aired on TV Tokyo ? Nah.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

AllheavenParagon said:


> Come on dude, Gaiden was literally the last plot he wrote for Boruto and it was all about some raggedy ass lab rat masquerading as a Uchiha with Sharingans all over his body, and his army of onions, also with Sharingans.
> 
> And not just normal Sharingans, but the Mangekyo even.
> 
> ...


The last plot he wrote was fapping to boruto and the otsutsuki while sarada was irrelevant and sasuke was redcued to budget jiraya. And rinnegan > sharingan, sasuke was straight shat on in the kaguya fight


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> It's not a coincidence that now Boruto has still his hand bandaged while fighting Deepa.


this is the third time that same hand is bandaged in the anime.
first in the movie arc
then time travel arc
and now kara arc
lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Oh no, the sales figure dick-measuring guy is here as well? This thread truly is

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

lmaoooo WTFFFF 
kishimoto isnt the best writer tho I would have preferred him as an artist but ANYBODY BUT KODACHI 
I have explained many time here the plus and minus of kishimoto writing. And one of the plus is that kishimoto can actually write politics and make a more structured story, let's see where it goes. What chapter is he back on?!


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

oh wait honda is one of the people who write the anime. so i guess he has impact on sarada in the anime, isn't honda also the series story director or something? i remember something around the lines


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> What do you mean? Nothing indicates the glove is Kodachi's idea. It's just the anime taking care of not creating big plot holes with Kara finding out about Boruto's karma which should only happen after the Delta fight. It's not a coincidence that now Boruto has still his hand bandaged while fighting Deepa.


It probably is from Kodachi though. Even if it's not it still doesn't change the fact that he's down on SPs payroll as a supervisor. If he's not doing anything he would have gotten the boot already.


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> What chapter is he back on?!


53


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> oh wait honda is one of the people who write the anime. so i guess he has impact on sarada in the anime, isn't honda also the series story director or something? i remember something around the lines


Why are you asking these questions yet making bold claims like 'Sarada is good in the anime thanks to Kodachi's supervision'?


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Can't wait for delta vs sarada
> 
> 
> Seriously tho I wouldn't mind it if she's a early villain for sarada, like Deidara or hidan


I'm fine with it as long as it doesn't feel like they are only fighting because they are the same gender.
 That shit way overdone in shonen 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Cough* Vanica vs Noelle *cough*Uraraka vs Toga

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Keishin (Nov 16, 2020)

Kamille Bidan said:


> In a world where Pokemon is aired on TV Tokyo ? Nah.


TVT makes nothing off it clearly

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Vilu (Nov 16, 2020)

Holy shit, I didn't expect this. We'll see if he will do better than Kodachi. Reactions will definitely be interesting, especially from crowd who shat on Kodachi while missed Kishimoto.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> What chapter is he back on?!


Beginning of next volume so this week's chapter

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> I'm fine with it as long as it doesn't feel like they are only fighting because they are the same gender.
> That shit way overdone in shonen
> 
> 
> ...


Now with those examples I'm 1000% sure sarada will have a female cat fight

I hope atleast that it's a female otsutsuki with rinnegan and shit  so that atleast we can say she was powerful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Why are you asking these questions yet making bold claims like 'Sarada is good in the anime thanks to Kodachi's supervision'?



I mean, it’s Jackson after all. Why wouldn’t he Lmaooooo

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Remember the time travel arc was kishi's idea, he chose to make sarada irrelevant in an arc about time travel where she could've gone and learnt about the past too.. While choosing to focus exclusively on boruto, sasuke, jiraya and naruto. Sarada is a goner


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Beginning of next volume so this week's chapter


Kishi bout to make a comeback with Narutos death


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> *cough*Uraraka vs Toga


Was this even a fight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AllheavenParagon (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The last plot he wrote was fapping to boruto and the otsutsuki while sarada was irrelevant and sasuke was redcued to budget jiraya. And rinnegan > sharingan, sasuke was straight shat on in the kaguya fight




_You and the entire SSS fandom are gonna end up with white hair before all of us - if you keep panicking like this. _


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Remember the time travel arc was kishi's idea, he chose to make sarada irrelevant in an arc about time travel where she could've gone and learnt about the past too.. While choosing to focus exclusively on boruto, sasuke, jiraya and naruto. Sarada is a goner





Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The last plot he wrote was fapping to boruto and the otsutsuki while sarada was irrelevant and sasuke was redcued to budget jiraya. And rinnegan > sharingan, sasuke was straight shat on in the kaguya fight



Kishi didn't write that arc, you dramaqueen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Kishi didn't write that arc, you dramaqueen


They advertised it as his idea


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

AllheavenParagon said:


> _You and the entire SSS fandom are gonna end up with white hair before all of us - if you all keep panicking like this. _


Sarada is already ruined tho, they're just spitting on her grave like the meme with this.

SSS fandom is naive they're welcoming this decision, kishi was the one who wrote gaiden


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Remember the time travel arc was kishi's idea, he chose to make sarada irrelevant in an arc about time travel where she could've gone and learnt about the past too.. While choosing to focus exclusively on boruto, sasuke, jiraya and naruto. Sarada is a goner


Bro take some pills and chill out lmaoo. Not a fan of kishi's female writing but he didn't write that arc. Just pitched the idea


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> They advertised it as his idea


Yeah, he proposed it as a 'crack idea' to the anime team. Didn't write it. We don't even know if he had envisioned it as just a cute nostalgia trip or an end to the whole Urashiki storyline.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> oh wait honda is one of the people who write the anime. so i guess he has impact on sarada in the anime, *isn't honda also the series story director or something? i remember something around the lines*


No, Honda is the lead scriptwriter. Kodachi is the story supervisor and the team of writers for the anime reports to him. Kouda is the animation director.

Someone feel free to correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Remember the time travel arc was kishi's idea, he chose to make sarada irrelevant in an arc about time travel where she could've gone and learnt about the past too.. While choosing to focus exclusively on boruto, sasuke, jiraya and naruto. Sarada is a goner



We don’t speak of that arc unless it’s about Urashitty neg diffing Sasuke


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

The last Naruto story Kishi wrote properly was Naruto Gaiden.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Bro take some pills and chill out lmaoo. Not a fan of kishi's female writing but he didn't write that arc. Just pitched the idea


His idea was to shaft sarada from the arc and focus on sasuke boruto when it could've been so much more

I've been saying for a long time, _he doesn't care for sarada _

He didn't have a second thought about her when he made sasuke borutos sensei ( as a parallel to Piccolo Gohan)

He wanted her to look up to Naruto, and never made him her sensei. Sasuke become Boruto's sensei instead, and they never even interacted after gaiden. He never gave her a master either, neither made her interested in the uchiha and the past. The flashforward was his idea 


Like @Zef has made a thread, this parent swap was unequal for sarada and its kishi's fault


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> @Zef @Zensuki @pat pat @Haruka Katana @Blu-ray @LesExit and anyone else i missed


Oh look, Kishimoto came crawling back to Naruto Boruto after his other series failed tho 

Thanks for informing me, I most likely won't be following it though. But if things pick up maybe I'll change my mind, but for now... yeah


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> His idea was to shaft sarada from the arc and focus on sasuke boruto when it could've been so much more
> 
> I've been saying for a long time, _he doesn't care for sarada _
> 
> ...


Main part I agree with here is he should have made naruto sarada master if her was going to do that for Sasuke and boruto

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Main part I agree with here is he should have made naruto sarada master if her was going to do that for Sasuke and boruto


That was my problem since the start, unequal parent swap. 

If they didn't want her to look up to Naruto, they could've made her interact with kakashi or tsuande. Both fit as masters for her. But she didn't even get a single interaction with them too?  


What was the point of the parent swap? Boruto got a lifelong sensei and narrative in the story. Sarada got mommy issues and Jack shit. And this is all kishi's doing


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

>Naruto has time for Sarada but not his own family

Uhm hello? This sounds just as bad as Sasuke & Boruto, or Naruto suddenly having time to spare to babysit Kawaki 24/7.


----------



## AllheavenParagon (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> He wanted her to look up to Naruto, and never made him her sensei. Sasuke become Boruto's sensei instead, and they never even interacted after gaiden. He never gave her a master either,



At that point, they probably hadn't intended for Kawaki to be the Sasuke of this series, just some Pain-isque villain down the line.

If Sarada had the same importance as Sasuke, then she would gotten Naruto as her sensei. 


That said, it was definitely unequal.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> >Naruto has time for Sarada but not his own family
> 
> Uhm hello? This sounds just as bad as Sasuke & Boruto, or Naruto suddenly having time to spare to babysit Kawaki 24/7.


Naruto never had time for sarada lmao the entire gaiden took place coz she joined him to meet sasuke


AllheavenParagon said:


> At that point, they probably hadn't intended for Kawaki to be the Sasuke of this series, just some Pain-isque villain down the line.
> 
> If Sarada had the same importance as Sasuke, then she would gotten Naruto as her sensei.
> 
> ...


It was Kishi who decided to shaft her from that level of importance tho. He just never considered her important is what the point in making with him and the females. Never gave her any other sensei either


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> >Naruto has time for Sarada but not his own family
> 
> Uhm hello? This sounds just as bad as Sasuke & Boruto, or *Naruto suddenly having time to spare to babysit Kawaki 24/7.*


Didn't kodachi explain it as it was an official mission he gave to himself? It wasn't a permanent thing


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

redboy776 said:


> Sasuke sur, Naruto on the other hand will in hospital.



Sakura will heal Sasuke from Boronavirus via...intimate healing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Kishi didn't write that arc



Kishi think it was good idea to let the anime writers script an arc over Anniversary with nostalgia bait and threw urashiki under the bus which he created 


The Chocho arc was also kishis input which he passed down to Honda but yet you cant make anything good out of it because the concept itself is absolutely shit


No matter how good the execution was handled by the Anime writers, the concept and ideas by Kishi was always disaster.


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

*If it's true* then 
Firing someone for that?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

I wonder if Kishimoto will take over as story supervisor for the anime?


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> *If it's true* then
> Firing someone for that?


Yea, stuff like that is big in Japan workplace


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> Kishi think it was good idea to let the anime writers script an arc over Anniversary with nostalgia bait and threw urashiki under the bus which he created
> 
> 
> The Chocho arc was also kishis input which he passed down to Honda but yet you cant make anything good out of it because the concept itself is absolutely shit
> ...


You're right. Everything he touches turns into shit. Probably will also manage to make the impossible happen and get Boruto cancelled.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

slicey said:


> I wonder if Kishimoto will take over as story supervisor for the anime?


Not the anime too


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Not the anime too


Kishi and Honda.

The dream team.

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Why are you asking these questions yet making bold claims like 'Sarada is good in the anime thanks to Kodachi's supervision'?


i was wrong


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Not the anime too


i'm just wondering how it normally works, does the writer of the manga always get placed on the anime team as the supervisor


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

@Abcdjdj1234

Why are you holding Kodachi to some pedestal like we haven't spent the past 8 months complaining about Sarada and Mitsuki being sidelined?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 4


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> His idea was to shaft sarada from the arc and focus on sasuke boruto when it could've been so much more
> 
> I've been saying for a long time, _he doesn't care for sarada _
> 
> ...


also chocho arc was his idea, that arc made chocho one of the worst female characters ever, she acted so cringy and horrible. ironic, the 2 most hated arcs in boruto anime are his ideas. chocho arc and time travel arc. both their writing are something


----------



## AllheavenParagon (Nov 16, 2020)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> Kishi think it was good idea to let the anime writers script an arc over Anniversary with nostalgia bait and threw urashiki under the bus which he created
> 
> 
> The Chocho arc was also kishis input which he passed down to Honda but yet you cant make anything good out of it because the concept itself is absolutely shit
> ...



The last good arc that Kishi wrote was the Pain arc imo, after that everything was a shit show.

Even in the Pain Arc he fucked up at the end when Naruto converted Nagato to the religion of Narutoism and made him revive everyone at the end.

FKS Arc was literal garbage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JH24 (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm having mixed feelings about this. I wasn't a fan of Kishimoto's writing during the final years of Shippuden. I hope the changes in characterization will be gradual otherwise it's really going to stand out.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> *If it's true* then
> Firing someone for that?


The scandal is from many years ago and Kodachi said he was tasked with writing only the first 13 volumes. Reminder that Shimabukuro was allowed back into WSJ.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

I think we are overestimating Kishimoto's influence on the time travel arc and the chocho arc. He probably pitched both arc in the big lines (otherwise he would be credited as a writer), probably said something like "An arc about Chocho accepting herself while she is on the movie set" and "Sasuke and Boruto go back in time and team up with Jiraiya and Naruto." and then SP wrote the whole thing.

Outside of Gaiden, Mitsuki's one shot and the Boruto's movie, he didn't seem to be really involved.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> @Abcdjdj1234
> 
> Why are you holding Kodachi to some pedestal like we haven't spent the past 8 months complaining about Sarada and Mitsuki being sidelined?


I'm not holding him on a pedestal, he's garbage but kishi might just be even worse for females

Lesser of the two evils situation

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Reminder that Shimabukuro was allowed back into WSJ.


Kinda wild considering how they treated the act age guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> I think we are overestimating Kishimoto's influence on the time travel arc and the chocho arc. He probably pitched both arc in the big lines (otherwise he would be credited as a writer), probably said something like "An arc about Chocho accepting herself while she is on the movie set" and "Sasuke and Boruto go back in time and team up with Jiraiya and Naruto." and then SP wrote the whole thing.
> 
> Outside of Gaiden, Mitsuki's one shot and Boruto's movie, he didn't seem to be really involved.


Plus of course they're going to advertise his involvement like crazy. Kishi could fart in their general direction and they'd still make a Jump Festa ad of it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> The scandal is from many years ago and Kodachi said he was tasked with writing only the first 13 volumes. Reminder that Shimabukuro was allowed back into WSJ.


So this change was planned from the start?


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

slicey said:


> I wonder if Kishimoto will take over as story supervisor for the anime?



Lmao I’m deleting Boruto from my memories if that ever happens

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> So this change was planned from the start?


Going by Rei's translation of Kodachi's tweets, yes


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> @Abcdjdj1234
> 
> Why are you holding Kodachi to some pedestal like we haven't spent the past 8 months complaining about Sarada and Mitsuki being sidelined?


abcd fears more about Salad falling for Boruto (or just Kishi teasing such idea) and being a dead weight in battle than her not getting enough panel time I think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

wait so the chapter that is coming in 4 days is kishimoto's first chapter in boruto? @Platypus


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> So this change was planned from the start?





Platypus said:


> Going by Rei's translation of Kodachi's tweets, yes


Sounds like an excuse coz both samurai 8 and boruto tanked


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> wait so the chapter that is coming in 4 days is kishimoto's first chapter in boruto? @Platypus

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Wait OD didn't like kodachi?


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Sounds like an excuse coz both samurai 8 and boruto tanked


And 9/11 was an inside job.

Can we stick to what we know from official sources and not try to form a narrative from our own biases, pls?


----------



## AllheavenParagon (Nov 16, 2020)

Would've been better if it was Ikemoto that was booted out, the guy's whole presence in the manga relies on his personal connections with Kishi it seems like.


He can draw the adult characters well enough, more mature looking even, but goddamn does he suck at fight scenes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Going by Rei's translation of Kodachi's tweets, yes


This type of tweets often hide the truth. It's not very different from press release. It's easier to say it was planned and everything is going according to some plan than tell the truth and reveal some internal conflicts.

But if it's the truth, then that's a good thing, I would expect the transition to go more smoothly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

interesting so we're gonna know sooner rather than later how much the manga changes under kishimoto. i wonder if paneling and fights will change too?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> And 9/11 was an inside job.
> 
> Can we stick to what we know from official sources and not try to form a narrative from our own biases, pls?


But anyone would suspect it... Would kishi have come even if samurai 8 was doing well?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Kishi: “Ike, I’m telling you man. You need to have the characters spam explosions around and draw these explosions BIG as fuck.”

Ike: “”

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2020)

What we tell your Boruto dickriders? BORUTO IS SHIT.  

U were talking all that good shit about how much he sucked and how much Boruto was.
We told you sales were shit and it was killing the Franchise but you didnt listen.

Honestly, I dont think you can salvage it at this point. Just GT it and reboot if you ask me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Kishi: “Ike, I’m telling you man. You need to have the characters spam explosions around and draw these explosions BIG as fuck.”
> 
> Ike: “”


is kishi going to draw drafts like in s8?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> is kishi going to draw drafts like in s8?


Idk, but yes please.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> What we tell your Boruto dickriders? BORUTO IS SHIT.


that's irrelevant, it has nothing to do with the story


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Yes please.


i'm asking


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2020)

And the was the plan from the start? Plz PR SPIN if you believe that I got a nice bridge to sell you all.


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> i'm asking


No idea, but it would be good if he did. That would allow for fights to look better.


----------



## BlackBoo (Nov 16, 2020)

Wasn't Kishi supposed to be involved in this anyway? Oh well.

Idk how I feel about it. The situation seems similar to the DBS manga now (with the original authors in charge of the script). But it is good to remember that this did not stop some very bad creative decisions from being made, and I do not doubt that this will happen to Kishi simply because he and Toriyama are no longer in their prime.  This is no longer Naruto and DB.

Anyway, I want to see what people who have criticized Kishi for years in favor of Boruto manga are going to do now. Transfer the blame to him and ask for Kodachi's return if things don't work out? Lol


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> that's irrelevant, it has nothing to do with the story


Take the L and stay down. Have some dignity.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Sounds like an excuse coz both samurai 8 and boruto tanked


Well Samurai 8 was meant to be ten volumes only, so maybe the plan was for Kishi to prepare and write S8 while the first 13 volumes of Boruto were made, and then eventually go back to Boruto, depending on S8 popularity. Like if S8 does well and is expanded, then Kishimoto stays on this project and Kodachi stays working on Boruto.
But if S8 doesn't go further than ten volumes, then Kishimoto comes back, Boruto being the backup plan.

And well, we saw what happened to S8.

That's just my own supposition. But the fact is Kodachi signing only for 13 volumes is pretty odd to me.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

The memes today tho

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Beginning of next volume so this week's chapter


Thanks Pyatipuys

Ah! You also got your old avie, the nostalgia!! Ah


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2020)

Kishimoto saw what he was doing to Naruto and Sasuke .

Makes sense. The series is his legacy. I would be irritated at an intern using my characters as props for his own ideas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> I'm fine with it as long as it doesn't feel like they are only fighting because they are the same gender.
> That shit way overdone in shonen
> 
> 
> ...


One of those has an actual reason behind it.


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The memes today tho

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

BlackBoo said:


> Anyway, I want to see what people who have criticized Kishi for years in favor of Boruto manga are going to do now. Transfer the blame to him and ask for Kodachi's return if things don't work out? Lol


Actually, it’ll be more interesting to see how people who preached Kishimoto’s comeback will react if he doesn’t meet their expectations.

Many wanted him to come back and do this or that and saying stuff like “with Kishi this wouldn’t have happened” or “with Kishi this would have been way better”.

Now that’s a prime opportunity. We’ll see how he meets their expectations and how they’ll react if he doesn’t.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

So true it hurts

Remember the only time sarada was cried was under kishimoto in gaiden. Fully expect her to do the same when she hears that boruto is gonna die or some shit and confess her feelings like part 1 sakura

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Actually, it’ll be more interesting to see how people who preached Kishimoto’s comeback will react if he doesn’t meet their expectations.
> 
> Many wanted him to come back and do this or that.
> 
> Now that’s a prime opportunity. We’ll see how he meets their expectations and how they’ll react if he doesn’t.


at least now whatever happens in the manga isn't to be blamed to kodachi but to kishimoto


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> What we tell your Boruto dickriders? BORUTO IS SHIT.
> 
> U were talking all that good shit about how much he sucked and how much Boruto was.
> We told you sales were shit and it was killing the Franchise but you didnt listen.
> ...


What are you even talking about lol.

Kishi is coming back for other reasons. You really think they'd push kishi in because of sales but leave Ikemoto as the artist??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2020)

As if she was useful in the first place. Maybe Sarada wont be dressed and drawn like a child hoe anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> What are you even talking about lol.
> 
> Kishi is coming back for other reasons. You really think they'd push kishi in because of sales but leave Ikemoto as the artist??



The bridge has an installment plan with a low low interest rate.


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

This one is probably my favorite :


But it's going to be pretty hard to shove many flashbacks in a monthly manga.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

what  a coincidence though, kishimoto returns when NARUTO activates a new mode, his own main character lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> But it's going to be pretty hard to shove many flashbacks in a monthly manga.


AOT says hi


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> As if she was useful in the first place. Maybe Sarada wont be dressed and drawn like a child hoe anymore.


did u read the boro fight?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> AOT says hi


AOT has decent if not very good pacing.

Boruto is nothing compared to AOT in that regard.


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Although, I wonder if the pacing will improve now.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> This one is probably my favorite :
> 
> 
> But it's going to be pretty hard to shove many flashbacks in a monthly manga.


Ugh Flashbacks gives me Claymore PTSD...that flashback lasted fucking forever. After that no flashback can be that bad.


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> This one is probably my favorite :
> 
> 
> But it's going to be pretty hard to shove many flashbacks in a monthly manga.


Ehhh not really,  depends on the story structure and pace tbh


123fire said:


> AOT says hi


I see AOT is the only other monthly you've ever read


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> at least now whatever happens in the manga isn't to be blamed to kodachi but to kishimoto


Man, I bet you guys want Sarada to be shafted now just so you can put the blame on Kishi afterwards if this is your takeaway from the author swap

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Vilu (Nov 16, 2020)

Barry said:


> Supposedly, he was rude to some people he was working with and respect is apparently a big thing in a Japan and yeah.


It was weird for me that Kodachi and Ikemoto didn't have direct contact. Someone else was delivering messages between them. So it could be true. Since Kishi and Ike worked with each other for years and like each other it could result in improvements.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Man, I bet you guys want Sarada to be shafted now just so you can put the blame on Kishi afterwards if this is your takeaway from the author swap


more like whatever happens in the manga won't be blamed on kodachi, the new writer that people just can't accept and put all the bad writing on him because he's not kishimoto, i'm talking about the typical haters that don't read the manga because kishimoto doesn't write it


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yuritsuka (Nov 16, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Kishimoto saw what he was doing to Naruto and Sasuke .
> 
> Makes sense. The series is his legacy. I would be irritated at an intern using my characters as props for his own ideas.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> As if she was useful in the first place. Maybe Sarada wont be dressed and drawn like a child hoe anymore.


She was useful, but severely limited. It's not like she was useless in the fights she is present in


----------



## Kira Yagami (Nov 16, 2020)

Welp, hopefully his uchiha favourtism overrides his sexism


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Man, I bet you guys want Sarada to be shafted now just so you can put the blame on Kishi afterwards if this is your takeaway from the author swap


Who wants this


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Kira Yagami said:


> Welp, hopefully his uchiha favourtism overrides his sexism

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> She was useful, but severely limited. It's not like she was useless in the fights she is present in



I mean its more we never saw her growth, never saw her father train her and she barely got fights....not to mention the fights in Boruto are shit. Only the fake J-man fight was above average in my book.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Now you’re telling Kishimoto is sad seeing Naruto and Sasuke get shit-stomped ?

 

GTFO with that shit.

The guy had *both* Naruto and Sasuke *at the same* freaking time look like complete amateurs against Shin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Kage 3


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

idc what kishi does, we still have the anime


----------



## Thenewguysnm1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Kishi sucks


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Now you’re telling Kishimoto is sad seeing Naruto and Sasuke get shit-stomped ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not to mention base madara killed both in the same chapter


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

People be going ham on these memes today 



Skaddix said:


> I mean its more we never saw her growth, never saw her father train her and she barely got fights....not to mention the fights in Boruto are shit. Only the fake J-man fight was above average in my book.


The anime gave her some scraps regarding sasuke training tho, he trained her for six eps straight


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2020)

Anime Filler doesn't count I am judging purely on the Manga.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> I mean its more we never saw her growth, never saw her father train her and she barely got fights.


you aren't watching the anime are u?


----------



## Cayss (Nov 16, 2020)

This is going to be worse and worse.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Now you’re telling Kishimoto is sad seeing Naruto and Sasuke get shit-stomped ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully the Shojojo arc is over. No chance that he can humilate the fate bros and make Boruto save them from becoming a meal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> Anime Filler doesn't count I am judging purely on the Manga.


kara actaution arc is filler? when the director himself said it isnlt??? you learn new things everyday


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Who wants this


You obviously. This whole thread you've been proclaiming Sarada's inevitable doom under Kishi's future guidance. Just the thought gets you into a frenzy. Wouldn't want to miss out on the opportunity to tell us all how right you were afterwards.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2020)

I hold all shonen to the same standard...you dont get bonus point for shit in the Anime that the mangaka was too lazy to put in the Manga. I am not give Boruto special treatment if its as great as you deluded yourself into thinking it can pass the same bar as every other series @123fire


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> You obviously. This whole thread you've been proclaiming Sarada's inevitable doom under Kishi's future guidance. Just the thought gets you into a frenzy. Wouldn't want to miss out on the opportunity to tell us all how right you were afterwards.


Bruh I would prefer to eat my words if it means sarada isn't shafted 

Where did you get this


----------



## Jougan Assassin (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> idc what kishi does, we still have the anime


if Boruto manga continue to flop your anime go bye bye

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

These ninjas pretending Kishi will kill her relevancy like she hasn't been irrelevant for the entirety of the manga save for 2 chapters

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> I hold all shonen to the same standard...you dont get bonus point for shit in the Anime that the mangaka was too lazy to put in the Manga. I am not give Boruto special treatment if its as great as you deluded yourself into thinking it can pass the same bar as every other series @123fire


the anime fills in the manga, what they did to sarada in this canon arc cannot be disregarded just because the manga didn't bother.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> These ninjas pretending Kishi will kill her relevancy like she hasn't been irrelevant for the entirety of the manga save for 2 chapters


How many times do I have to tell you that it's not about that it's making her even worse 

Yes she is irrelevant but she does not cry over boys and isn't useless in the battles she is actually present in. She's still better than Sakura or hinata

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> These ninjas pretending Kishi will kill her relevancy like she hasn't been irrelevant for the entirety of the manga save for 2 chapters



She had one good moment and it didnt even win the fight...Boruto Hax did.


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> These ninjas pretending Kishi will kill her relevancy like she hasn't been irrelevant for the entirety of the manga save for *6 *chapters


fixed

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> How many times do I have to tell you that it's not about that it's making her even worse
> 
> Yes she is irrelevant but she does not cry over boys and isn't useless in the battles she is actually present in. She's still better than Sakura or hinata



Look on the bright side we get to answer the great riddle

Can being a Uchiha overcome having a Vagina?


----------



## Jougan Assassin (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> These ninjas pretending Kishi will kill her relevancy like she hasn't been irrelevant for the entirety of the manga save for 2 chapters


Hey kodachi gave them crumbs 

Kishi will give them nothing


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> Look on the bright side we get to answer the great riddle
> 
> Can being a Uchiha overcome having a Vagina?


The answer is 1000% nope i called it since the start


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The answer is 1000% nope



But don't you want to be sure?  

Beyond Nardo and Sauce getting some respect....maybe I can get a Black character who isn't shit like Cho Cho....


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

I’m really interested to see Kishi’s take on new characters like Isshiki, Kawaki, KK or Amado, so far the writing for them have been good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> But don't you want to be sure?


What?


----------



## Kira Yagami (Nov 16, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> Look on the bright side we get to answer the great riddle
> 
> Can being a Uchiha overcome having a Vagina?


Ill never say a bad word about kishi again if he gives her the sasuke/uchiha treatment


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Kira Yagami said:


> Ill never say a bad word about kishi again if he gives her the sasuke treatment


Lol the first thing he did was give her the sakura / hinata treatment 

He was the one who gave the idea of kawaki and the flashforward

She ain't getting shit

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> I’m really interested to see Kishi’s take on new characters like Isshiki, Kawaki, KK or Amado, so far the writing for them have been good.


i agree with kawaki kk amado but not isshiki. isshiki so far is bland like any other otsutsuki

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Uchiha favoritism ? It’s long dead now.

Kishi is on dat Ōtsutsuki hype train.

Kishi... Ki-Shi. Now put ‘Shi’ before ‘Ki’ and you have... Shiki.

Is*shiki*. Momo*shiki*. Kin*shiki*. Ura*shiki*.

They all follow the will of Shiki (Kishi).



Why do you think Kishi had one of the two strongest Uchiha get cucked in order to be used as a pawn for Kaguya’s revival ?

Meanwhile, almost every single time the other one of the two strongest Uchiha, Sasuke, meets an Ōtsutsuki (aside from Kinshiki), it doesn’t really end well for him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Uchiha favoritism ? It’s long dead now.
> 
> Kishi is on dat Ōtsutsuki hype train.
> 
> ...


But NO NO SARADA IS SAFE kishi is uchiha wanker


----------



## Kira Yagami (Nov 16, 2020)

Is Saradas old outfit coming back?


----------



## Enton Dude (Nov 16, 2020)

Kishi took that Sasuke ass-whooping so personally he came outta retirement.

I feel you kishi


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

we didn't think what would kishi do to delta now , will he make her fight fodders now?? or make go like "my goal is jigen's goal, i live for jigen only, as long as jigen is satisfied i am too.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

To be honest, I doubt there will be any significant differences in writing going forward. Probably the entire story has been somewhat planned out already and Kishi isn't exactly known for his good writing skills. The best thing that could come out of this is that the pacing and panelling improves significantly seeing as Kishi will be more than likely involved with the 'art' stage unlike Kodachi who barely even communicated with Ikemoto and didn't know how to pace a manga going by the last 4.5 years.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Kira Yagami said:


> Is Saradas old outfit coming back?


Ike ain't changing so I doubt. Even if the outfit is improved we will have many other problems now that Kishi is writing females


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Enton Dude said:


> Kishi took that Sasuke ass-whooping so personally he came outta retirement.
> 
> I feel you kishi


Bold of you to assume he’s sad about it.

Who tells you he isn’t the one who orchestrated it ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlackBoo (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Actually, it’ll be more interesting to see how people who preached Kishimoto’s comeback will react if he doesn’t meet their expectations.
> 
> Many wanted him to come back and do this or that and saying stuff like “with Kishi this wouldn’t have happened” or “with Kishi this would have been way better”.
> 
> Now that’s a prime opportunity. We’ll see how he meets their expectations and how they’ll react if he doesn’t.



I think this applies to both cases. 

But both should also understand that this is no longer Kishi's best days, if Gaiden and Samurai 8 are examples (I can already see some people using his work on Boruto to smudge the image of what he did on Naruto, when he was in his Prime, at least in specific parts). 

And if this is similar to how Toriyama works in DBS, Kishi will not be the only one influencing the script. Honestly, I don't know exactly if this is good (I mean, it's not like with Kodachi things were great)


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> To be honest, I doubt there will be any significant differences in writing going forward. Probably the entire story has been somewhat planned out already and Kishi isn't exactly known for his good writing skills. The best thing that could come out of this is that the pacing and panelling improves significantly seeing as Kishi will be more than likely involved with the 'art' stage unlike Kodachi who barely even communicated with Ikemoto.


Like it definitely won't be like you'll be able to tell some key differences in writing between previous and next chapters. But people are going to pretend to anyway.


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

this is ikemoto's best facial expression in the manga(it's not even that good compared to kishimoto either) let's hope now he will improve on that after kishimoto's involvement


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> To be honest, I doubt there will be any significant differences in writing going forward. Probably the entire story has been somewhat planned out already and Kishi isn't exactly known for his good writing skills. The best thing that could come out of this is that the pacing and panelling improves significantly seeing as Kishi will be more than likely involved with the 'art' stage unlike Kodachi who barely even communicated with Ikemoto.



I mean it is monthly now which gives far more time for market research and course correction based on feedback quite frankly.


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Bold of you to assume he’s sad about it.
> 
> Who tells you he isn’t the one who orchestrated it ?


You’re joking but for the transition to go smoothly, Kishimoto and Kodachi must have worked together for these last chapters. I doubt it’s just Kodachi writing his own thing and then boom, Kishi takes abruptly over.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> I mean it is monthly now which gives far more time for market research and course correction based on feedback quite frankly.


Hard NO

Most of all I want the original author to write the story he wants to, not some Hollywood film studio-esque 'appeal to all masses' abomination.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jougan Assassin (Nov 16, 2020)

I’ll be glad if I was kodachi, he no longer have to deal with crazy Boruto antis 

Every time I check his Boruto related tweets he’s getting harassed by SSS fanboys

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Jougan Assassin said:


> I’ll be glad if I was kodachi, he no longer have to deal with crazy Boruto antis
> 
> Every time I check his Boruto related tweets he’s getting harassed by SSS fanboys


No one:

Kodachi mentions: Uchiha baby this and Uchiha son that


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> No one:
> 
> Kodachi mentions: Uchiha baby this and Uchiha son that


Iirc sumire fans and hinata fans were harassing him not SSS


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Uchiha favoritism ? It’s long dead now.
> 
> Kishi is on dat Ōtsutsuki hype train.
> 
> ...


How powerful would be Shikishiki?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Winner 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Iirc sumire fans and hinata fans were harassing him not SSS


True for Hinata fans, for Sumire, it was a crazy person who hated her and just wanted to make her and her fandom look bad.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Hopefully Kodachi never left because people were nasty to him.

Let me just catch up to see what it really going on....


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> So true it hurts
> 
> Remember the only time sarada was cried was under kishimoto in gaiden. Fully expect her to do the same when she hears that boruto is gonna die or some shit and confess her feelings like part 1 sakura


For hostias sake
CALM DOWN
She was 11in gaiden and the tears were pure rage except in the kindergarden  flasback
And she woudnt had even been born if Sakura hadnt confessed
And if Sarada is shown on the manga after almost a year lets  see Who confessed what

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> For hostias sake
> CALM DOWN
> She was 11in gaiden and the years were pure rage excepto un the flasback
> And she woudnt has even been bien if Sakura hadnt confessed
> And if Sarada is shown on the manga after almost a year Keys ser Who confessed what


Idk Idk im very pessimistic 

Kishi has come at the worst time, we'll see in a few months if sarada comes back, I am expecting the worst

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

PS: Kishi is a Boruto and Sasuke Teacher and Student Fan.

His brilliant ideas was having those two run away back in time so no one else can disturb them, plus the Momo arc, among other wankry + GAIDEN.

@Corvida pray for Sasuke.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> PS: Kishi is a Boruto and Sasuke Teacher and Student Fan.
> 
> His brilliant ideas was having those two run away back in time so no one else can disturb them, plus the Momo arc, among other wankry + GAIDEN.
> 
> @Corvida pray for Sasuke.


Said all this before in the thread today, kishi is garbage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 16, 2020)

>S8 failed hard
>Boruto is a mess
Rofl


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Also get ready for Kawaki X Boruto bromance.


It is going to be cranked to 11.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

@Blu-ray @Raiden Could you put this in the OP pls


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

@Klue are you here fam?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Hopefully Kishi does some storyboarding for Ikemoto.

The fights need lots, lots of improvement.

Kishi is back just before Boruto P2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> @Klue are you here fam?


Kishi is back, and this time it’s also to bury Rinne.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> PS: Kishi is a Boruto and Sasuke Teacher and Student Fan.
> 
> His brilliant ideas was having those two run away back in time so no one else can disturb them,


Nope
That was anime full decisión



Char Aznable said:


> plus the Momo arc, among other wankry + GAIDEN.


But sarada was the BEST thing about gaiden


Char Aznable said:


> @Corvida pray for Sasuke.


Hes already ruined after the Last manga chapter
He wont elope with cabbage
Only to kill momo

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Kishi is back, and this time it’s also to bury Rinne.


Kishi wanted Toneri to be in the Momo/Boruto movie yet SP was like NO.


Now Kishi is like. :Erza

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Also get ready for Kawaki X Boruto bromance.
> 
> 
> It is going to be cranked to 11.


Kishimoto and his eternal homoerotic undertones are definitely coming back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> RIP good female characters, RIP Sarada


Actually Sarada has a solid chance of being wanked to christ due to Kishi being an Uchiha fanboy

Take heart my brethren, the Uchiha wank shall return  

Really tho all I want is for Naruto and Sasuke to stop being complete and utter jokes and for characters other than Boruto to get good showings in fights among his peers.

If Kishi can reach THAT low bar Ill be pleased with this series going forward

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> Kishimoto and his eternal homoerotic undertones are definitely coming back


If anything he is either going to wank Kawaki to oblivion in part 2 or Boruto. Or Both.  
Get ready for the emo Boruto Shippuden.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> Kishimoto and his eternal homoerotic undertones are definitely coming back


Oops.

BoruKawa shippers on the rise soon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Honda doing BoruSara in the anime.

Kishi doing BoruSara in the manga.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## justcamtro (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> RIP good female characters, RIP Sarada


Im so so so so so conflicted with this, like I'm happy with Kishi, and when i found out about this and I immediately got worried for Sarada.

I don't know what to feel about this honestly lmao.


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 16, 2020)

I would have liked him to replace Ikemoto too. The main problem of the manga is still the horrible art.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Fucking pray for Sarada @Abcdjdj1234
> 
> 
> Pray your fucking hardest.
> ...


Dude I have gone mad in this thread for exactly that  


Char Aznable said:


> Honda doing BoruSara in the anime.
> 
> Kishi doing BoruSara in the manga.


Honda is the best when it comes to bs , he keeps it strictly platonic

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 16, 2020)

Sarada fans should be happy, she was great in Gaiden


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Actually Sarada has a solid chance of being wanked to christ due to Kishi being an Uchiha fanboy
> 
> Take heart my brethren, the Uchiha wank shall return
> 
> ...


Not really  . Kishi stopped giving a fuck about Uchiha a long time ago and shafted her in the movie and reduced her to borutos bitch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Not really  . Kishi stopped giving a fuck about Uchiha a long time ago and shafted her in the movie and reduced her to *borutos bitch*


----------



## Gen D (Nov 16, 2020)

Action Hero said:


> Well fuck.
> 
> Optimistic about this actually, F for Kodiachi. And F for people crying about Boruto being filler for years.


Oh, I still treat this as non-canon.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Idk Idk im very pessimistic
> 
> Kishi has come at the worst time, we'll see in a few months if sarada comes back, I am expecting the worst


And to think it was easily your best Boruto year, man.

Manga: Salad got her cool moment against Boro and showcased Chidori inherited from her dad.

Anime: Salad got her developement arc alongside Boruto and got to train alongside her parents to become stronger. Even had shown interest in MS.

And then...

KISHI COMES BACK!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Being serious for a bit.

These things don't happen over night so the last few chapter likely had Kishi supervising and helping out so that the transisition is more smooth.

You don't just appear out of nowhere and take over like that even if the prior work was yours.

For example Kodachi was being trained and observing Naruto since the Kaguya revival in Naruto before taking over so he was there for THE LAST and parts of the WAR ARC, GAIDEN, Boruto MOVIE, etc...

Kishi could've been here since the time Isshiki was revived at the earliest I feel.

It would explain the whole Sasuke and Boruto dialogue that happened. Was very similar to the dialogue they had during other Kishi involvements like the Momo arc or the Time/Boyhood arc. 


Also Kishi LOVES parallels. Get ready for a lot of that.

We may actually get our Sasuke and Boruto LEAVE Konoha prediction afterall.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Not really  . Kishi stopped giving a fuck about Uchiha a long time ago and shafted her in the movie and reduced her to borutos bitch


Gaiden was all about her. Boruto’s role was way smaller than Sarada’s role in the movie. Boruto was just in the background the time of one chapter.  

The movie was meant to be Boruto’s story to balance things.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Now you’re telling Kishimoto is sad seeing Naruto and Sasuke get shit-stomped ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When Sasuke got serious, a firm squeeze was enough to put Shin in his place.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Gen D said:


> Oh, I still treat this as non-canon.


Well anyone of us treating it is non canon is just conjecture in the end of the day.

For example we can saw Naruto Part 2 was non canon but in the end it is.

Shuesha/Kishi/etc... decide in the end of the day and Kishi said awhile back that Boruto was canon.


----------



## Gen D (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Not really  . Kishi stopped giving a fuck about Uchiha a long time ago and shafted her in the movie and reduced her to borutos bitch


Um... Movies usually require a tight focus and Boruto had a short production time as is. Boruto and Naruto were the only ones focused.

He gave her an entire garden mini story.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

That is what she has been reduced to and will be ,no  ?


Arles Celes said:


> And to think it was easily your best Boruto year, man.
> 
> Manga: Salad got her cool moment against Boro and showcased Chidori inherited from her dad.
> 
> ...


Ikr  it was going good I was hyped for the next ep fight where sarada might unlock a tomorrow now that's moot ..


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Gen D said:


> Um... Movies usually require a tight focus and Boruto had a short production time as is. Boruto and Naruto were the only ones focused.
> 
> He gave her an entire garden mini story.





neonion said:


> Gaiden was all about her. Boruto’s role was way smaller than Sarada’s role in the movie. Boruto was just in the background the time of one chapter.
> 
> The movie was meant to be Boruto’s story to balance things.


Meh ..she got a disconnected story while the movie is most important. Boruto fought an otsutsuki . Sarada didn't even fight big shin . Not to mention end point she just got ces ( not chidori ), and nothing else . It didn't set her up as anything special , or a narrative of surpassing Sasuke etc

They didn't even develop sarada and Sasuke relationship  it was big zero till anime ep 95


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Remember Kishi was the one that made Orochi no longer care about the Sharingan and make his son go and search for Boruto.

Kishi was the one that did those beginning Hyuga episodes and made sure Toneri showed up in the anime.

Kishi isn't going to change anything.

If anything this means the Jogan is going to go even harder then what we expected.  

"Star of Hope", "Cleanse the darkness", "Yada, yada".

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Gen D (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Well anyone of us treating it is non canon is just conjecture in the end of the day.
> 
> For example we can saw Naruto Part 2 was non canon but in the end it is.
> 
> Shuesha/Kishi/etc... decide in the end of the day and Kishi said awhile back that Boruto was canon.


Oh, I'm aware its pure head-canon on my part. Its more that I don't like placing them in the same continuity because I feel they clash too aggressively. 

Of course in actual canon, their connected. 

I'm not that deluded.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Gen D said:


> Oh, I'm aware its pure head-canon on my part. Its more that I don't like placing them in the same continuity because I feel they clash too aggressively.
> 
> Of course in actual canon, their connected.
> 
> I'm not that deluded.


lol making sure since there are some

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 16, 2020)

Even though these are good news, at this point, they already treated Naruto like shit and he'll soon disappear from the manga so I'll drop it anyway.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Knowing Kishi, Neji may even come back. 

Also Itachi will be wanked as a hero. His massacre, noble.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Remember Kishi was the one that made Orochi no longer care about the Sharingan and make his son go and search for Boruto.
> 
> Kishi was the one that did those beginning Hyuga episodes and made sure Toneri showed up in the anime.
> 
> ...


Been trying to say this to the people who are like no no kishi is an Uchiha fan


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Been trying to say this to the people who are like no no kishi is an Uchiha fan


Kishi's last heroine.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Kishi better come back to drawing and not plot writing.

I need to see Delta's boobz at full power!!!

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Boruto (Nov 16, 2020)

Are people serious with this female character stuff? Sarada and the rest have been either mostly nonexistent or not particularly well written throughout the whole manga. At worst, they'll stay that way. Things can only improve for them.

I wish Kishi did the art too. With a monthly schedule it wouldn't be as grueling as doing Naruto's was. He's probably either still not willing to do that or he doesn't want to take the position from Ikemoto (or both).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Knowing Kishi, Neji may even come back.
> 
> Also Itachi will be wanked as a hero. His massacre, noble.


He will come back...as a masked villain.

Neji: Because I wanted Hinata all for myself.

*Naruto hyperventilates*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Boruto said:


> Are people serious with this female character stuff? Sarada and the rest have been either mostly nonexistent or not particularly well written throughout the whole manga. At worst, they'll stay that way. Things can only improve for them.
> 
> I wish Kishi did the art too. With a monthly schedule it wouldn't be as grueling as doing Naruto's was. He's probably either still not willing to do that or he doesn't want to take the position from Ikemoto (or both).


Not well written and not given as much panel time as Boruto or Kawaki but not useless in battle. And not 100% ship focused.

We will see how much Kishi changed.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Kishi's last heroine.


 

Literally every blonde and the girl has black hair.. 

RIP

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

On the plus side though Mitsuki may actually become relevant again.

Since that Mitsuki one shot was Kishi's idea and we all knew that Kodachi didn't know what to do with it and had no clue what Kishi was hinting so he didn't bother with it.


Now Kishi can go ham and do all sorts of things like it being Toneri's blood/Tenseigan Dragon Sage Mode etc...


On the downside though like that tournament arc in Samurai 8 we may get some dragged out arcs were the pacing is even slower.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> Noooooooo I forgot about Delta. She’s about to be massacred too


Why are we acting like delta was anything more than the cliche angry irrational woman? Like what more was there to her character? What interesting trait that we haven't seen done over and over again? NO MISTAKE kishimoto is not close to be a good writer for female character but folks here acting like we were getting filet mignon level writing with the females are just delusional. + delta's powers were boring 
Unfortunately he isnt drawing the art tho, a real bummer

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 16, 2020)

Real talk here.

Kishimoto and Ikemoto worked together since Naruto chapter 5, no doubt they will work better as a team than with Kodachi.

Also may I remind you that Haku, Zabuza and Hiruzen's Battle Armor and some of the rookies ( Lee, Neji, Kiba ... ) have been designed by Ikemoto entirely. Together, they can do great things. Peak Ikemoto incoming.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Kishi's last heroine.





pat pat said:


> Why are we acting like delta was anything more than the cliche angry irrational woman? Like what more was there to her character? What interesting trait that we haven't seen done over and over again? NO MISTAKE kishimoto is not close to be a good writer for female character but folks here acting like we were getting filet mignon level writing with the females are just delusional. + delta's powers were boring
> Unfortunately he isnt drawing the art tho, a real bummer


@Zef @fuff @Corvida You seeing this? This is peak kishi , I can totally see boruto telling sarada the same thing, FFS even their Hair color matches

Don't tell me you're looking forward to this 

Yay maybe sasuke won't job as much (  he will take an L nonetheless at some point) but sarada will be the sacrifice

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Now i can complain about Kishi ruining Kodachi's characters

#NotMyKawaki

Reactions: Funny 4 | Dislike 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Kamille Bidan said:


> Real talk here.
> 
> Kishimoto and Ikemoto worked together since Naruto chapter 5, no doubt they will work better as a team than with Kodachi.
> 
> Also may I remind you that Haku, Zabuza and Hiruzen's Battle Armor and some of the rookies ( Lee, Neji, Kiba ... ) have been designed by Ikemoto entirely. Together, they can do great things.


Ikemoto worked with Kishimoto for long years.

Surely this will be more efficient than working with Kodachi as they barely met each other IIRC.


----------



## shinobi sennin (Nov 16, 2020)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> People act like Kishi would make huge difference but isn't he responsible for giving a direction and key points to kodachi and oversees his writing ?  Ootsutski and Kawaki/boruto plotline was always from Kishi ideas plus his name was labeled as a supervisor in every cover chapters.
> 
> Now Kishi is fully scripting by filling in the gap in terms of execution and delivery with details.


This. After seeing how poorly samurai 8 did, I've lost a lot of faith with kishi as a writer. A lot of the best decisions in naruto, were due to editor meddling as well. For example remember hearing that the chunin exam arc wasn't originally planned at the start.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Boruto said:


> Are people serious with this female character stuff? Sarada and the rest have been either mostly nonexistent or not particularly well written throughout the whole manga. At worst, they'll stay that way. Things can only improve for them.
> 
> I wish Kishi did the art too. With a monthly schedule it wouldn't be as grueling as doing Naruto's was. He's probably either still not willing to do that or he doesn't want to take the position from Ikemoto (or both).


No.. They could be worse like kishi females.. Sarada is bad but not as bad as hinata / sakura soo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> @Zef @fuff @Corvida You seeing this? This is peak kishi , I can totally see boruto telling sarada the same thing, FFS even their Hair color matches
> 
> Don't tell me you're looking forward to this


Dude I criticize kishimoto for his female writing but cut the bs. Sarada getting 4 good chapters after being sidelined for 40 chapters and 3 years and getting sidelined again right after the boro fight is not peak female writing .
And whether you like it or not and that's something I always said, everything done with sarada in the manga is a logical continuation of what kishimoto started in the gaiden( which is what made sarada popular to begin with). 
I am giving kishimoto a chance when it comes to sarada and when it comes to creating a more fluid and substantial universe.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Bar Gaiden all of Kishi's Sarada interaction with Boruto was stalking the dude.
> 
> In chapter 700 and in the movie.
> 
> ...


IKR I've been saying this to people for hours 

RIP Sarada


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

@Abcdjdj1234 DOES THIS MEAN KISHI WILL DESIGN PART 2 SARADA???  , that's a win


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> @Zef @fuff @Corvida You seeing this? This is peak kishi , I can totally see boruto telling sarada the same thing, FFS even their Hair color matches
> 
> Don't tell me you're looking forward to this
> 
> Yay maybe sasuke won't job as much (  he will take an L nonetheless at some point) but sarada will be the sacrifice


If we are lucky (???) we will get Kawaki calling Salad useless instead as she pines for his D. 

Then at the very end a regretful Kawaki agrees to give Salad his D and leaves Konoha to deadbeat while Salad focuses on raising their child all alone.

Would you prefer that or a Romeo Boruto?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Arles Celes said:


> If we are lucky (???) we will get Kawaki calling Salad useless instead as she pines for his D.
> 
> Then at the very end a regretful Kawaki agrees to give Salad his D and leaves Konoha to deadbeat while Salad focuses on raising their child all alone.
> 
> Would you prefer that or a Romeo Boruto?


Neither, both are horrible.


123fire said:


> @Abcdjdj1234 DOES THIS MEAN KISHI WILL DESIGN PART 2 SARADA???  , that's a win


Kishi writing sarada is the biggest L she could ever take


pat pat said:


> Dude I criticize kishimoto for his female writing but cut the bs. Sarada getting 4 good chapters after being sidelined for 40 chapters and 3 years and getting sidelined again right after the boro fight is not peak female writing .
> And whether you like it or not and that's something I always said, everything done with sarada in the manga is a logical continuation of what kishimoto started in the gaiden( which is what made sarada popular to begin with).
> I am giving kishimoto a chance when it comes to sarada and when it comes to creating a more fluid and substantial universe.


Did you even see that Ann s8 panel? And look at sakura  


He can't write females period. He's learnt nothing so far. I don't expect anything from him except ramping up the love BS

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## root (Nov 16, 2020)

Well this is an interesting twist. Now I'll have to catch back up with the Boruto manga won't I?


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Bar Gaiden all of Kishi's Sarada interaction with Boruto was stalking the dude.


>bar the vast majority of the times he's written Sarada…

Wow, truly convincing!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> >bar the vast majority of the time he's written Sarada…
> 
> Wow, truly convincing!


Why are you on kishi's side when it comes to females tho both of them are bad but kishi is worse 

He himself said he can't write them and going by Ann from s8 it seems to be the same

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 16, 2020)

OHNONONONO BORUTOBROS  IT CANT HAPPEN  

I'M ANGRY AT THIS, I CANT HOLD MY TEARS, BORUTO, TEENS, SPEEDREADERS, ZOOMERS AND KODACHI DESERVE SO MUCH BETTER. I HATE THIS MANGA, I HATE BORUTODAD AND GROWN PERSONS. FUCK ALL OF THIS. FUCK.  ALSO PLEASE DONT MOCK KODACHI. KODACHI IS GODLY GOD TIER WRITER WHO DESERVE TO BE WHORSHIPPED. IM NOT BEING ABLE TO HANDLE ALL OF THIS NEGATIVE EMOTIONS. WHY IS THIS HAPPENING TO KODACHI ? HE DID NOTHING WRONG. 

AT LEAST WE STILL HAVE IKEMOTO AND HIS GOD TIER DRAWINGS

Reactions: Funny 7 | Neutral 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Neither, both are horrible.
> 
> Kishi writing sarada is the biggest L she could ever take
> 
> ...


He literally wrote the very arc that made YOU a sarada fan to begin with..........

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Also two other take aways.

A) Kishi's storyboards for S8 had rough sketches to follow, while Kodachi just did text since he was a novelist/writer.

Ikemoto may actually improve his art this way.


B) Kishi always loves to make characters just have the same moves as previous generations. Kodachi already gave Boruto and Kawaki new stuff before he left but others may just get hand me downs rather then new things bar new characters with new powers like Mitsuki or Sumire.

Then again bar those new gen characters that have new powers like Mitsuki or are made by SP/Kodachi like Kawaki, Sumire, Namida, etc... all those other new gen kids have been just chugging along with hand me downs rather then new moves they learnt themselves so this is more so continuing the status quo.


But if he is going to give handmedowns and loves parallels then give Boruto the gentle fist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 16, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> OHNONONONO BORUTOBROS  IT CANT HAPPEN
> 
> I'M ANGRY AT THIS, I CANT HOLD MY TEARS, BORUTO, TEENS, SPEEDREADERS, ZOOMERS AND KODACHI DESERVE SO MUCH BETTER. I HATE THIS MANGA, I HATE BORUTODAD AND GROWN PERSONS. FUCK ALL OF THIS. FUCK.  ALSO PLEASE DONT MOCK KODACHI. KODACHI IS GODLY GOD TIER WRITER WHO DESERVE TO BE WHORSHIPPED. IM NOT BEING ABLE TO HANDLE ALL OF THIS NEGATIVE EMOTIONS. WHY IS THIS HAPPENING TO KODACHI ? HE DID NOTHING WRONG.
> 
> AT LEAST WE STILL HAVE IKEMOTO AND HIS GOD TIER DRAWINGS



Well, it was really convincing and not a troll attempt at all.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Kishi writing sarada is the biggest L she could ever take


his design of her is much better though


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 16, 2020)

Kamille Bidan said:


> Well, it was really convincing and not a troll attempt at all.


This is my genuine feelings towards this manga (now a shit manga since our Borutobros leader is gone).


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> his design of her is much better though


Not worth the cost


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

With how much Kishi loves parallels, Sarada is probably going to end up as a healing specialist like her mom

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Sarada when she finds out what is going on and what is happening to Boruto.


 said this a hundred times today I dread this coming 



Mapel said:


> With how much Kishi loves parallels, Sarada is probably going to end up as a healing specialist like her mom




PLZ NO she's an uchiha with sharingan and a Frontline fighter it's too late to drastically change it this would not make ANY sense, from any angle. Just NO, after giving her chidori. Paralulz like her dad plz, if we want to go the generation xerox way

Y'all giving me anxiety attacks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Oh and Kishi can finally do his Piccolo/Gohan dreams with Sasuke/Boruto.

Funny how Kodachi didn't even really touch on their training. Now the entire thing will be done by Kishi himself.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ganta (Nov 16, 2020)

Rai said:


> @BlinkST @Klue @Ganta
> 
> Kishi back.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Why are you on kishi's side when it comes to females tho both of them are bad but kishi is worse
> 
> He himself said he can't write them and going by Ann from s8 it seems to be the same


Yeah, why haven't I spent the last 9 hours crying about something that hasn't even happened yet? Maybe my heart just isn't in it anymore.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> PLZ NO she's an uchiha with sharingan and a Frontline fighter it's too late to drastically change it this would not make ANY sense, from any angle. Just NO, after giving her chidori
> 
> Y'all giving me anxiety attacks


Well Kishi has the habit of giving female leads abilities that can support the MC
In this case healing will be the most likely option.
Wouldn't be surprised if Sarada starts practicing with Sakura right after this arc.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> his design of her is much better though


Kishi draw her with the hooker outfit too and he didn’t even bother to make the dress longer. Her current manga design won’t change. If it was really a problem for Kishimoto or the editors, her outfit would have been retconned earlier. But her part II design may be better.


----------



## Jad (Nov 16, 2020)

If Kishimoto is back you know your boys lee, Gai and Metal will be getting some shine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> Well Kishi has the habit of giving female leads abilities that can support the MC
> In this case healing will be the most likely option.
> Wouldn't be surprised if Sarada starts practicing with Sakura right after this arc.


NOOO  

I want her to get byakago seal after this arc but not like this.. She can learn healing but that shouldn't be her main thing 


And this makes me dread her MS ability will be support. AMATERASU I'LL TAKE It just give her amaterasu FFS


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

I hope Kishi at least shows Ike how to not draw baby faces for the kids.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shinobi sennin (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Also DELTA
> 
> She'll become a budget konan


Because she wasn’t already a budget sasori?


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 16, 2020)

LMAOOOOOOOO 

 

Where these Bort stans at 

Of course after the flop that is Boruto they would desperately try and bring Kishi back to save the series.

Its too late. Bort heading straight to the trash

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shinobi sennin (Nov 16, 2020)

What’s the scandal?


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Last thing while I read the rest of the thread.
> 
> The next time we see any character it is going to be how Kishi views them.
> 
> ...





Platypus said:


> "Everything I like was written by this author, not this other author I dislike" is going to be the go-to argument for years to come, isn't it?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shinobi sennin (Nov 16, 2020)

Action Hero said:


> At least now abilities and powers will be more consistent.


So we’re going to ignore Madara being able to master sage mode instantly and use susano’o without eyes in the war arc?


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> LMAOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What smooth brain logic is that?
You think Boruto fans begged and coerced Kishimoto to come back or what?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> ....


I want to see if people who bashed on Kodachi, years from now will be like Kodachi was better, Kishi is trash.

The flip flopping will be interesting.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Jad said:


> If Kishimoto is back you know your boys lee, Gai and Metal will be getting some shine.


Didn't lee get shafted in shippuden?


Abcdjdj1234 said:


> NOOO
> 
> I want her to get byakago seal after this arc but not like this.. She can learn healing but that shouldn't be her main thing
> 
> ...


Sakura-Healer
Ann- Prayer
Sarada- ?

It's not looking good for her MS ability ngl

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> LMAOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAOOOOOOO.

  

Look. A stinky-ass post.


 





Here. To prevent this thread from stinking.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Lewd 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> Didn't lee get shafted in shippuden?
> 
> Sakura-Healer
> Ann- Prayer
> ...


Don't   


Amaterasu please any day


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> I want to see if people who bashed on Kodachi, years from now will be like Kodachi was better, Kishi is trash.
> 
> The flip flopping will be interesting.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Kodachi leaving on Volume 13 from the get go is also interesting.

If S8 didn't flunk was Kishi always going to replace Kodachi around that time?

Maybe do two mangas at the same time?

It isn't unheard of. Look at Hiro Mashima for example.

With how the story was going even before getting close to Vol 13, it wasn't like Kodachi was trying to end the series on Vol 13. More so someone was likely going to replace him but who?

Probably Kishi still but it is interesting to think about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> I want to see if people who bashed on Kodachi, years from now will be like Kodachi was better, Kishi is trash.
> 
> The flip flopping will be interesting.


What about the Boruto fans that hate Kishi? They must be going through an existential crisis now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Winner 3


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> What about the Boruto fans that hate Kishi? They must be going through an existential crisis now


They exist?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> They exist?


yeah they do.


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> The next time we see any character it is going to be how Kishi views them.
> 
> Meaning Naruto new form.


Kodachi will write Naruto vs Isshiki. *Kishimoto is going to take over as scriptwriter starting on chapter 53 of the Boruto Manga*


----------



## Ultrafragor (Nov 16, 2020)

The quality can only improve from here.

Hopefully kishi keeps up the political aspects that kodachi was starting to set up in the surrounding world.

And maybe release some data book stats/scorecards that make sense.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> What about the Boruto fans that hate Kishi? They must be going through an existential crisis now


@Alita in shambles

Reactions: Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> Kodachi will write Naruto vs Isshiki. *Kishimoto is going to take over as scriptwriter starting on chapter 53 of the Boruto Manga*


*chapter 52, the start of the new volume.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> Kodachi will write Naruto vs Isshiki. *Kishimoto is going to take over as scriptwriter starting on chapter 53 of the Boruto Manga*


Chapter 52
Vol.13 ended with chapter 51.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> Kodachi will write Naruto vs Isshiki. *Kishimoto is going to take over as scriptwriter starting on chapter 53 of the Boruto Manga*


In order to make a smooth transition one usually helps out, is there, etc... during the last few chapters to make said transition be more digestible.

Kishi probably had a role in some way or form with the last few chapters so it would be easier for him to bring the series to follow his original script which apparently existed.


----------



## Gen D (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Kishi was the dude that had the idea that first love never changes and you have to be persistent until the end.


Naruto and Sakura?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Gen D said:


> Naruto and Sakura?


Not really as indepth. It was still revolving around the mutual agreement with Sasuke and never giving up.

Not really on an equal footing to her relationship/concerns with Sasuke.

And this goes for everybody.


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 16, 2020)

I wanted Kishimoto to start a new manga since I'm gonna drop Boruto anyway, so I don't know how to feel about this. On the one hand, the Boruto manga will improve dramatically, on the other hand, I wanted a new manga and will drop Boruto once Naruto is gone.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Gen D said:


> Naruto and Sakura?


Only boys are allowed to move on for Kishimoto, the girl would be a hoe if she did so.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gen D (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Why are you on kishi's side when it comes to females tho both of them are bad but kishi is worse
> 
> He himself said he can't write them and going by Ann from s8 it seems to be the same


He said that about a decade ago. 
I'm not saying be hyped for him but give him a damn chance to prove if he's improved or not. 

Rip him a new one if he falls back to old habits.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Kawaki may become an extreme lunatic.

Pray for Kawaki.

His "Age of the Shinobi" may now become REVOLUTION!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Kage 1


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> Only boys are allowed to move on for Kishimoto, the girl would be a hoe if she did so.


Naruto never loved Sakura so it's different. It was just a childish crush due to his rivalry with Sasuke.


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> I wanted Kishimoto to start a new manga since I'm gonna drop Boruto anyway, so I don't know how to feel about this. On the one hand, the Boruto manga will improve dramatically, on the other hand, I wanted a new manga and will drop Boruto once Naruto is gone.


Did you already forget about Samurai 8 or what ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Boruto (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> What about the Boruto fans that hate Kishi? They must be going through an existential crisis now


Those don't exist, some of them just say mean things about Kishi as a reaction to scathing criticism of Boruto which includes high praise of Kishi.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sloan (Nov 16, 2020)

Drop Boruto and help Oda with pacing and fight choreography :x

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Idc about Chidori anymore since I want TCA to become a thing for Boruto but now there is a high chance Kishi will force the Chidori and Rasengan on Boruto.

I hope the parallels end there. No sage mode please. Thank goodness Karma is a thing.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> No sage mode please


Doubt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

"Kishi is back! All female characters instantly ruined! Everything parallels! WAAAAAAA"

Jesus, you guys are a bunch of babies. Seems like alphabet man's behaviour has really started to rub off on y'all.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> I hope the parallels end there. No sage mode please. Thank goodness Karma is a thing.


Uh-uh.

Unless Jōgan is related to Sage power.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Did you already forget about Samurai 8 or what ?


I liked Samurai 8 so no, I didn't forget about it. The premise was pretty original and interesting but he didn't have much time to develop it so it had some pacing problems. The magic system, so to speak, was cool and I liked the characters too. People are shitting on Ann in this thread but she was one of Kishi's best female characters imo, and her backstory was great.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gen D (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Jesus, you guys are a bunch of babies


I find the reaction incredibly amusing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

So... what of Kodachi liking that tweet about the Jōgan now ?

Kodachi’s answer: “I’ll leave it up to Kishi.”

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> "Kishi is back! All female characters instantly ruined! Everything parallels! WAAAAAAA"
> 
> Jesus, you guys are a bunch of babies. Seems like alphabet man's behaviour has really started to rub off on y'all.


I am not being serious. Mostly joking.

If I am being honest. I don't really feel any different from what it was before since those two are pretty similar.


Kishi being back though will be interesting for some things at least.

Especially flashbacks and lore. Some characters may be fleshed out more, even if most of it will be a sad backstory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mayumi (Nov 16, 2020)

Holy shitto! this is big.

Hooray for fights that make sense again.


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Jesus, you guys are a bunch of babies. Seems like alphabet man's behaviour has really started to rub off on y'all.


Shots fired.



NearlyEnough said:


> I liked Samurai 8 so no, I didn't forget about it. The premise was pretty original and interesting but he didn't have much time to develop it so it had some pacing problems. The magic system, so to speak, was cool and I liked the characters too. People are shitting on Ann in this thread but she was one of Kishi's best female characters imo, and her backstory was great.


I cannot believe we both like Samurai 8

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> So... what of Kodachi liking that tweet about the Jōgan now ?
> 
> Kodachi’s answer: “I’ll leave it up to Kishi.”


It was his way of trolling us before leaving

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 16, 2020)

I thought he was the writer this entire time

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Boruto (Nov 16, 2020)

Gen D said:


> I find the reaction incredibly amusing.


I was expecting a lot more positive reactions. And mine is pretty positive to begin with...I have at least a little hope in the manga now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> It was his way of trolling us before leaving


I always took that as him just liking a random comment from an enthusiastic fan.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

I think Kishi will be able to handle more content in a monthly then what we were getting before.

We shall see with that one.

My only real interest in this is what will happen to Mituski, I think this will be good for Mituski the most since out of everyone his mystery/objective hasn't really grown since the NUE arc.

Kishi actually may have something for him to do. Kodachi felt like he was at a lost on what to do with Mituski and so made him just be as much as a wallflower as he possibly could make him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Nov 16, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I thought he was the writer this entire time


He supervised it and approved of the ideas


----------



## Klue (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> @Klue are you here fam?



I come and go at random fam.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Klue said:


> I go in and out.


How do you feel?


----------



## Klue (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> How do you feel?



Kishi sucks fam. Don't really care.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Klue said:


> Kishi sucks fam. Don't really care.


Well maybe Kishi will make Sasuke use those other rinne paths? If he remembers them. 

Momo is also under Kishi's control.

@Altiora Night you know those old Momoshiki/Kinshiki Kishi sketches and notes?

Those are relevant now.


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> @Altiora Night you know those old Momoshiki/Kinshiki Kishi sketches and notes?
> 
> Those are relevant now.


 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Chakra staffs aren't dead. 



...maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> I think Kishi will be able to handle more content in a monthly then what we were getting before.
> 
> We shall see with that one.
> 
> ...


Mitsuki arc: am i a joke to you??


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> Mitsuki arc: am i a joke to you??


Yes.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 9 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

From the way it sounds this Kishi transfer was ALWAYS the original intent.

Kodachi was just going to work on it for a little bit with Kishi's supervision before handing it off to Kishi.


123fire said:


> Mitsuki arc: am i a joke to you??


More like Oonoki arc.

It didn't really go into what the OneShot was setting up for Mitsuki or explain his sagemode, etc...

Now Kishi may actually do something.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gen D (Nov 16, 2020)

og Kinshiki please.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Gen D said:


> og Kinshiki please.


People were like Boro is an handsome big guy but this dude is way better looking. 

SP's big hand Kinshiki was hideous.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Mitsuki in mitsuki arc showed sides of his charcater never seen before in the manga.  , call the arc trash all u want but mitsuki got something out of it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Boro is an handsome big guy.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Also there is a chance now we will get the MAIN FAMILY.

Exciting.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Boruto (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Kodachi was just going to work on it* for a little bit* with Kishi's supervision before handing it off to Kishi.


Four and a half years is a little bit?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Boruto said:


> Four and a half years is a little bit?


Life is short.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Boruto said:


> Four and a half years is a little bit?


To prepare S8 probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

JOGAN debut will be under Kishi too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Curious how Kishi will handle Isshiki’s eye and the Jōgan now.

There’s a good chance Kishi is a Buddhist, so it will be interesting how he handles an eye theorized to be based on Dharma.

If Jōgan is indeed based on Pure Land Buddhism (popular in Japan) and Kishi is a practitioner of Pure Land Buddhism...

... oh boy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> JOGAN debut will be under Kishi too.


Chapter 1 muthafucka. Chapter 1.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Curious how Kishi will handle Isshiki’s eye and the Jōgan now.
> 
> There’s a good chance Kishi is a Buddhist, so it will be interesting how he handles an eye theorized to be based on Dharma.
> 
> ...


What is interesting is that both Kawaki and Boruto have body and eye powers.

Very interested in how he will handle both characters in that department.



Altiora Night said:


> Chapter 1 muthafucka. Chapter 1.


I mean the resurgence.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> @Alita in shambles


LMAO


----------



## Rai (Nov 16, 2020)

If Kishi was alway meant to come back does that means this will happen?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1 | Neutral 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Rai said:


> If Kishi was alway meant to come back does that means this will happen?


Anything from old Kishi is fair game now for a resurgence. At least when it comes to his Boruto work.


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 16, 2020)

Samurai 8 was such a flop that Kishimoto had to go crawling to Boruto

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> What is interesting is that both Kawaki and Boruto have body and eye powers.
> 
> Very interested in how he will handle both characters in that department.
> 
> ...


Eye-body split was a dumb idea tbh.

It started with Asura and Indra and all the way to their descendants.

Even Naruto and Sasuke are limited by this, putting them at a disadvantage against Ōtsutsuki; especially when they’re not fighting together.

This is not an issue with Boruto and Kawaki however.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Kashin Koji said:


> We got confirmation from our queen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Kage 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Rai said:


> If Kishi was alway meant to come back does that means this will happen?


For Mistuki and Sarada? Maybe.
Boruto? 100% not happening.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## mayumi (Nov 16, 2020)

LOlz, so its effective this coming chapter? Lets see how the fight pans out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justcamtro (Nov 16, 2020)

Boruto with Kurama? No thank you.


Boruto with Momoshiki?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 16, 2020)

B-Borutobros...I thought our manga was the best of all time   N-not fair 




We got too cocky.

Maybe that's why they want to bring back our enemy Kishimoto.

If he saves this sinking boat maybe we can forgive him for writing Borutodad.

Should we forgive him ?

Reactions: Funny 5 | Neutral 1


----------



## Itachi san88 (Nov 16, 2020)

Kishimoto be like:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Winner 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Nov 16, 2020)

lol, Sasuke is about to remember all 27 of his other powers

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1 | Kage 1


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 16, 2020)

Whats up with these desperate Bort stans, acting like Kodachi did ANY justice to ANY female character, trying to blast their deadass, 2K reliked twitter memes 

There isn't a single female character that is even fractionally relevant in Boruto. Even a bum Naruto character like kid Konohamaru has more notewrothy moments than any female character. And yet this is the hill you want to die on. No wonder the series is a flop 

Boruto fans better put some respect on Kishi's name or better....they'll learn to, cause its the last thing this trash franchise has

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Gen D (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Eye-body split was a dumb idea tbh.
> 
> It started with Asura and Indra and all the way to their descendants.
> 
> ...


I like the body/eye split.

It helps differentiate the powers and abilities, even if it has the downside of limiting the characters a fair bit arbitrarily.

Like, despite being logical, I wouldn't want Sasuke to have Senjutsu as a physical mod.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd rather him use the Asura Path to get a phsycial amp through cybernetics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> @Blu-ray @Raiden Could you put this in the OP pls


Sure.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Whats up with these desperate Bort stans, acting like Kodachi did ANY justice to ANY female character, trying to blast their deadass, 2K reliked twitter memes
> 
> There isn't a single female character that is even fractionally relevant in Boruto. Even a bum Naruto character like kid Konohamaru has more notewrothy moments than any female character. And yet this is the hill you want to die on. No wonder the series is a flop
> 
> Boruto fans better put some respect on Kishi's name or better....they'll learn to, cause its the last thing this trash franchise has

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Whats up with these desperate Bort stans, acting like Kodachi did ANY justice to ANY female character, trying to blast their deadass, 2K reliked twitter memes
> 
> There isn't a single female character that is even fractionally relevant in Boruto. Even a bum Naruto character like kid Konohamaru has more notewrothy moments than any female character. And yet this is the hill you want to die on. No wonder the series is a flop
> 
> Boruto fans better put some respect on Kishi's name or better....they'll learn to, cause its the last thing this trash franchise has


Sumire is a pairing fodder, and Delta lost the first fight she had yet people are acting like Kodachi did something revolutionary with his female characters.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Such a success it was. It might get actually interesting and current Boruto followers might actually find it too complicated for their minds,therefore,leaving for Doraemon.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Sumire is a pairing fodder, and Delta lost the first fight she had yet people are acting like Kodachi did something revolutionary with his female characters.


So you really think Delta should have won against Naruto?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Whats up with these desperate Bort stans, acting like Kodachi did ANY justice to ANY female character, trying to blast their deadass, 2K reliked twitter memes
> 
> There isn't a single female character that is even fractionally relevant in Boruto. Even a bum Naruto character like kid Konohamaru has more notewrothy moments than any female character. And yet this is the hill you want to die on. No wonder the series is a flop
> 
> Boruto fans better put some respect on Kishi's name or better....they'll learn to, cause its the last thing this trash franchise has


I think the only person saying this was @Abcdjdj1234 and I wouldn't really call him a Boruto stan.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> B-Borutobros...I thought our manga was the best of all time  N-not fair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS A Success!!!


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 16, 2020)

It's kinda late, had this been the case at the end of the movie recap I would've been excited. I hope the involvement motivates Kishi to do the occasional promo illustration ag least!
I hope he gives Ikemoto some advice for the fight panelling. Please!

...I'm kinda lying, I hope Kishi shakes things up and still has some of his mojo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> So you really think Delta should have won against Naruto?


I think she should have fought someone else entirely.

Naruto looked weak and Kara as an organization looked weak losing a major fight like that so early on.

Have her fight someone else that she's allowed to beat because they don't have former MC plot protection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

So chapter 51 was the last Kodachi chapter? 

He truly was sacrificed. Discarded like an old pair of smelly socks 

Kodachi...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## That Bastard F R E I Z A (Nov 16, 2020)

Fuck CB.
*Pierrot should bop to this. *


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Nov 16, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> B-Borutobros...I thought our manga was the best of all time   N-not fair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This supposed to be funny?


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Ikemoto might very well become more efficient now, especially since he may get some tips from Kishi, whom he worked with for a long time.

As a result, we may get an improvement in the art and fights.

This would be even better if Kishi does the stoyboard for him.


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 16, 2020)

Kagutsutchi said:


> This supposed to be funny?


Now yes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> I hope he gives Ikemoto some advice for the fight panelling. Please!
> 
> ...I'm kinda lying, I hope Kishi shakes things up and still has some of his mojo.


I miss Kishi’s double page spreads.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 16, 2020)

OH NO OH NO OH NO AHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Sumire is a pairing fodder, and Delta lost the first fight she had yet people are acting like Kodachi did something revolutionary with his female characters.


Technically true but Naruto is at the top of the ninja food chain and the strongest good guy.

Lasting 3 chapters against him without being an Otsutsuki is rather amazing. How many females would last 3 chapters even against BASE Hashi?

IMO the biggest problem was the lack of flashiness like Delta's laser erasing entire mountain ranges or their clashes causing earthquakes. That and the reuse of chakra absorbing abilities.

Delta could have faced someone weaker but the thing is that Naruto and Sasuke are THAT much stronger than anyone else among the good guys that Delta beating say...Kakashi wouldn't look THAT impressive. Same if she stomped Konohamaru or Shikamaru.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 16, 2020)

Anti-kishi Boruto fans crawling back to Kishi colorised

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> OH NO OH NO OH NO AHAHAHAHAHAHA


That’s pretty mean to make fun of him for this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Anti-kishi Boruto fans crawling back to Kishi colorised


Imagine being anti-kishi but pro-kodachi.

This is better than it being canceled tbf, just proves we were right all along.

With it being canceled, anything could have been claimed but this?? This is just a complete slap.


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Anti-kishi Boruto fans crawling back to Kishi colorised


Dude. Stop.

Stop this shit.

You’re literally acting like you share a bed with Kishi.

You’d make his wife jealous ffs.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 4 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 16, 2020)

Rai said:


> If Kishi was alway meant to come back does that means this will happen?


Is this real?


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> I miss Kishi’s double page spreads.


We can dream!


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Is this real?


It’s an old unofficial sketch of Kishi made years ago before the Boruto story was even written.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Dude. Stop.
> 
> Stop this shit.
> 
> ...



Wait are you the Bort stan that was constantly acting like everything Kishi did was trash......damn must be a tough day

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7 | Lewd 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

LOL @ the people who are saying gaiden sarada is the best sarada in the manga and anime

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 16, 2020)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Is this real?


To add some detail, you can find it in the back of volume 1 of the Boruto manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 16, 2020)

>Kubo back
>Kishi back
>Shimabukuro back
>Oda never left
Jump nepotism.

Nepotism and incompetence can be a very scary combination

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Wait are you the Bort stan that was constantly acting like everything Kishi did was trash......damn must be a tough day


No ?

Now that you’ve got nothing to say, you’re making shit up ?

Try better Zen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiken (Nov 16, 2020)

As of *when* is he taking over? I'm assuming Chapter 52 is still going to be Kodachi/Ikemoto?

I can't be arsed scrawling through 30 odd pages for answers.


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> As of *when* is he taking over? I'm assuming Chapter 52 is still going to be Kodachi/Ikemoto?
> 
> I can't be arsed scrawling through 30 odd pages for answers.


Nope.

Kishi starts from chapter 52 (beginning of volume 14).

In other words, this chapter.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 16, 2020)

Obviously this wasn't always planned as claimed, as Kishi was intending to still be writing Samurai 8 at this point.

Hopefully he's had time to reflect on where S8 went wrong and hasn't lost his confidence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Raiken (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Nope.
> 
> Kishi starts from chapter 52 (beginning of volume 14).
> 
> In other words, this chapter.


So the Chapter coming out in 4 days was written by Kishi?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Kishi should start from zero. Just make it a bad dream and start all over again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Optimistic 4 | Dislike 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> So the Chapter coming out in 4 days was written by Kishi?


Yup.


----------



## Raiken (Nov 16, 2020)

Reboryushon said:


> Kishi should start from zero. Just make it a bad dream and start all over again.


Fair enough.

I just don't see why he doesn't take over from both Kodachi, and Ikemoto. Guess that's too much workload for him to be bothered with right now.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Going by those original script comments, I doubt anything major will change in the story.

You may even have someone who is clueless of the news continue reading and not even notice a change in shift or authors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> LOL @ the people who are saying gaiden sarada is the best sarada in the manga and anime


Gaiden Sarada doesn't dress like a ho so yes.


Reboryushon said:


> Kishi should start from zero. Just make it a bad dream and start all over again.


This time with Naruto & Sasuke still the MC's.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 16, 2020)

Holy fuck,Kishimoto really is about to reveal this whole shitshow was an Infinite Tsukuyomi all along. What will our protagonists do now?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 16, 2020)

Reboryushon said:


> Kishi should start from zero. Just make it a bad dream and start all over again.


I'm not super fond of him having to continue from Kodachi's foundations tbh, but woo, the shit show if he would have to restart on a monthly schedule right as things get heated with Isshiki. Not very sensible.

The only alternative would have been to make an alternate Boruto story after the Koda/Ike manga ended and I think that'd be too milk the cow for people to stomach.

I'd personally like other stories in the verse anyway...


----------



## Raiken (Nov 16, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> Holy fuck,Kishimoto really is about to reveal this whole shitshow was an Infinite Tsukuyomi all along. What will our protagonists do now?


Madara won this whole time. They're all still in IT.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> That’s pretty mean to make fun of him for this.


Title should prolly be something along the lines of 'Kishimoto taking over as script writer starting from chapter 52'


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

damn son

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

lol at people hoping it is some IT.

Kishi was the one that gave the idea for Kawaki vs Boruto.

Nothing is changing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Gaiden Sarada doesn't dress like a ho so yes.


don't forget anime sarada

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Madara won this whole time. They're all still in IT.


Nah it was Obito IT it activated just before "tnj". TNJ was part of Obito IT out of pity for Naruto.

In december it will be Alliance vs Juubito again  as per canon

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Lewd 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Anime is canon.

Manga is canon.

But now that Kishi is back I wonder if people will scoff at the anime even more now as "filler" not written by Kishimoto.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> Nah it was Obito IT it activated just before "tnj". TNJ was part of Obito IT out of pity for Naruto.
> 
> In december it will be Alliance vs Juubito again  as per canon



Anything but this crap we have right now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Anime is canon.
> 
> Manga is canon.
> 
> But now that Kishi is back I wonder if people will scoff at the anime even more now as "filler" not written by Kishimoto.


the anime has honda and kouda, the manga has ikemoto and kishimoto. kouda and honda are good for the anime so let's leave them at that, i don't want interference.


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

If it wasn't clear already, the Naruto part 3 dream is dead.

Naruto will never be the MC again since Kishi now has his hand full with Boruto.

Also Kishi is most likely switching in at this moment because something unfortunate is about to happen to Naruto, so the backlash won't be as bad if he was the one writing it.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Literally everyone is afraid for sarada now


why are people acting like female characters in boruto manga are so so godly written?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> damn son



Like any favor was done to her. Sarada is even more irrelevant atm than Part 1 Sakura and Hinata ever were. Actually, even Ino was more of a character.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Anime is canon.
> 
> Manga is canon.
> 
> But now that Kishi is back I wonder if people will scoff at the anime even more now as "filler" not written by Kishimoto.


Anime stopped being canon for me when Urashiki used Sasuke as a foot stool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> why are people acting like female characters in boruto manga are so so godly written?


They're better than kishi did with sakura / hinata tho and those are jokes

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> If it wasn't clear already, the Naruto part 3 dream is dead.
> 
> Naruto will never be the MC again since Kishi now has his hand full with Boruto.
> 
> Also Kishi is most likely switching in at this moment because something unfortunate is about to happen to Naruto, so the backlash won't be as bad if he was the one writing it.



Agree. Naruto is dying by the hands of Kishi.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> They're better than kishi did with sakura / hinata tho and those are jokes



LOL

This is so false. Sarada is a joke atm.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> damn son


Has been trending for hours now lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Boruto (Nov 16, 2020)

Reboryushon said:


> Anything but this crap we have right now.


Sowwy, Boruto is 100% canon and a Kishi work now. 

There go the hopes of it being GT'd years down the line.


pat pat said:


> why are people acting like female characters in boruto manga are so so godly written?


Twitter is retarded.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Anime stopped being canon for me when Urashiki used Sasuke as a foot stool.


you can consider that arc filler zef but don't u dare treat kara actaution arc(sarada's best moments) filler

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiken (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Anime stopped being canon for me when Urashiki used Sasuke as a foot stool.


Anime stopped being canon for me since literally the first few episodes made it clear that Boruto was going to be nothing like Naruto at all, and it's content was going to be filler garbage over 50% of the time.

At least the Boruto Manga has similar traits and feel to Kishi's Naruto Manga. While the Boruto Anime just feels like a kids show.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Anime stopped being canon for me when Urashiki used Sasuke as a foot stool.


The anime gave most of Sarada's development and showed sakura, sarada and sasuke as an actual loving family and trained together which is more than I can say for kishi 

The last ep episodes are what gaiden should've been about

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Reboryushon said:


> LOL
> 
> This is so false. Sarada is a joke atm.


I'm not even that much of a Sarada fan but what??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2020)

lol there's a lot of


Draco Bolton said:


> OH NO OH NO OH NO AHAHAHAHAHAHA



Damn.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> I'm not even that much of a Sarada fan but what??


IKR? She's not good but she's not sakura/ hinata  level bad, and anime sarada amazing atm?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Klue (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Anime is canon.
> 
> Manga is canon.
> 
> But now that Kishi is back I wonder if people will scoff at the anime even more now as "filler" not written by Kishimoto.



Anime is a separate universe, regardless. Canon ain't the same here in the sense of the manga.

Fuck the anime.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Boruto said:


> Sowwy, Boruto is 100% canon and a Kishi work now.
> 
> There go the hopes of it being GT'd years down the line.
> 
> Twitter is retarded.



Hopes? I am glad that the manga just got legitimized. Hoping Kishi didn't lost his touch and we are in for proper writing and not what we have received so far. As for the anime.. Meh, still a bunch of fillers and 5% main plot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> why are people acting like female characters in boruto manga are so so godly written?


Their only point of reference are Naruto Females Are Useless memes, I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Nov 16, 2020)

Raiden said:


> lol there's a lot of


Déjà vu? I've seen this statement here before right?


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Klue said:


> Anime is a separate universe, regardless. Canon ain't the same here in the sense of the manga.
> 
> Fuck the anime.


sasuke is jobbing in both mediums though


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> I'm not even that much of a Sarada fan but what??



Definitely. What is her contribution to the main plot? None. At least Sakura and Hinata were key elements for plot developing. Sarada is basically making a cameo of herself.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> IKR?


Calling Sarada a joke
Compared to the likes of Sakura and Hinata, when all they did at her age was chase and stalk boys

Reactions: Funny 1 | Kage 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Tbh, this whole thread feels like a chapter thread.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> Calling Sarada a joke
> Compared to the likes of Sakura and Hinata, when all they did at her age was chase and stalk boys



False again. You really need to get your memory bias sorted out.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Raiden said:


> lol there's a lot of


Tell us


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> Calling Sarada a joke
> Compared to the likes of Sakura and Hinata, when all they did at her age was chase and stalk boys


IKR.. Kishi is a hack he made even sarada stalk boruto twice 

No ones calling sarada amazing but she's okay at best while sakura / hinata were just.. Bad.




Reboryushon said:


> Definitely. What is her contribution to the main plot? None. At least Sakura and Hinata were key elements for plot developing. Sarada is basically making a cameo of herself.


Outshined kawaki and mitsuki, lead the team and chidori'd a kara inner? That chidori is cooler than hinatas whole career, and the only thing sakura has above her is sasori fight

Reactions: Neutral 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Tbh, this whole thread feels like a chapter thread.


But more exciting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiken (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> sasuke is jobbing in both mediums though


He's jobbed more believably in the Manga version at least.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Reboryushon said:


> Definitely. What is her contribution to the main plot? None. At least Sakura and Hinata were key elements for plot developing. Sarada is basically making a cameo of herself.


sakura : S-Sasuke-Kun!!! COME BACK!!!
Hinata: N-Naruto-kun please notice me!!!

such strong females! very independent

Reactions: Agree 2 | Coolest Guy! 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> But more exciting


Except the next chapter is by Kishi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Reboryushon said:


> Definitely. What is her contribution to the main plot? None. At least Sakura and Hinata were key elements for plot developing. Sarada is basically making a cameo of herself.


The only development they brought to the plot was serving as damsels in distress for the MC to save

Reactions: Winner 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> He's jobbed more believably in the Manga version at least.


"believably" isshiki embarrassed sasuke but naruto he couldn't? naruto seems fine but sasuke is on the floor all the time not doing shit and barely using his jutsus


----------



## Klue (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> sasuke is jobbing in both mediums though



What is your point son? Anime is still shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Except the next chapter is by Kishi.


Would we be as excited not knowing?


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Klue said:


> What is your point son? Anime is still shit.


you don't even watch it


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 16, 2020)

Sasukechads... It's our time

Reactions: Funny 9 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> No ?
> 
> Now that you’ve got nothing to say, you’re making shit up ?
> 
> Try better Zen.



@Altiora Night right now

No...no..no thats not me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> you don't even watch it


Cause it's shit

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Klue (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> you don't even watch it



Because it's shit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiken (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> "believably" isshiki embarrassed sasuke but naruto he couldn't? naruto seems fine but sasuke is on the floor all the time not doing shit and barely using his jutsus


Because Manga scaling makes a lot more sense than the Anime's. That Urashiki, Sasuke, Base Jiraiya & KN1 Naruto stuff has people scarred for life.

Plus Adult Naruto is clearly a little stronger than Adult Sasuke, which isn't hugely surprising.


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Cause it's shit


yeah many arcs are shit doesn't mean all of them will be  , at one point during the mirai and urashiki arcs i was about to drop the anime, but after so long they redeemed their trash writing in this current arc


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Honestly i dont care who's writing as long as the story is good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Neutral 1


----------



## Raiken (Nov 16, 2020)

Naruto Manga > Naruto Anime(Not including Filler) >> Boruto Manga >>> Boruto Anime


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Because Manga scaling makes a lot more sense than the Anime's. That Urashiki, Sasuke, Base Jiraiya & KN1 Naruto stuff has people scarred for life.
> 
> Plus Adult Naruto is clearly a little stronger than Adult Sasuke, which isn't hugely surprising.


i'm NOT defending the urashiki vs sasuke bits, that was trash but the manga has the same issue albeit makes more sense.


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> @Altiora Night right now
> 
> No...no..no thats not me


Interesting.

Don’t remember asking for a pic of you though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Naruto Manga > Naruto Anime >> Boruto Manga >>> Boruto Anime


Naruto manga>>>Naruto anime>>>>Boruto anime adapting the manga>>>>>boruto manga>>>> anime original arc that have nothing to do with the manga

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> The only development they brought to the plot was serving as damsels in distress for the MC to save


Preach. And it'll take a miracle for sarada now to be saved from that

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

and before Kawaki and Boruto are incarnation of whoever.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The anime gave most of Sarada's development and *showed sakura, sarada and sasuke as an actual loving family* and trained together which is more than I can say for kishi


We talking about the same anime where Sasuke was told to come to dinner, and missed it because he was busy talking to Boruto in a tree?
 


Same anime that had him renounce his own fatherhood in front of Konohamaru?



Same anime that had Naruto tell Sasuke to visit more often only for him to tell Naruto to tell Sakura he's sorry?
 


Same anime that had Sakura claim she and Sasuke had a 2 minute date and that Sasuke probably forgot about it?


Really?

@Corvida @fuff

We're losing @Abcdjdj1234

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> and before Kawaki and Boruto are incarnation of whoever.


no......NO

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> We talking about the same anime where Sasuke was told to come to dinner, and missed it because he was busy talking to Boruto in a tree?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's irrelevant, sasuke had no time before, now he does, because he's awaiting naruto's orders about kara. plus does it matter? they fixed their mistake and made him train sarada, you can't disregard these moments just because the anime did this and that in the past.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiken (Nov 16, 2020)

Based on this there's only - 22 Episodes of Manga Canon Content. *AND 154 Episodes of Filler! LOL*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Preach. And it'll take a miracle for sarada now to be saved from that


Unless Kishi suddenly realizes that there is more to a female lead than love issues, i'm expecting the same thing here

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Nov 16, 2020)

Who thinks we might get Samurai 8 level feats with Kishi back?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> We talking about the same anime where Sasuke was told to come to dinner, and missed it because he was busy talking to Boruto in a tree?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


168-171 >>>>whatever 

Sakura training with sarada is the best things to happen to her character, and sasuke was there proudly watching. That's the best SSS content we've ever gotten.Even the retsuden novel wasn't kishi 

And kishi made GAIDEN. you can't get worse with that. Nothing is worse than that. And he will push for more boruto -  Sasuke. How is that gonna be any better? Straight up worse.

The anime may occasionally show BS in Honda episodes but it treats sarada pretty nicely. She's gonna get a sakuga fight this Sunday too

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Kagutsutchi said:


> Who thinks we might get Samurai 8 level feats with Kishi back?


Yes please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> that's irrelevant, sasuke had no time before, now he does, because he's awaiting naruto's orders about kara.


No its relevant because @Abcdjdj1234 is talking about the anime showing a loving SSS family while completely ignoring all the times they didn't.

Two minute date that Sakura says Sasuke forgot @Abcdjdj1234 

TWO.MINUTE.DATE

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> Unless Kishi suddenly realizes that there is more to a female lead than love issues, i'm expecting the same thing here


I posted a interview in this thread where he read a girl power book when he decided to write sarada in gaiden. I hope he reads more such books before proceeding to write her now


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> No its relevant because @Abcdjdj1234 is talking about the anime showing a loving SSS family while completely ignoring all the times they didn't.
> 
> Two minute date that Sakura says Sasuke forgot @Abcdjdj1234
> 
> TWO.MINUTE.DATE


GAIDEN

Sasuke has been shown numerous times to be soft towards sakura in the anime too. Yes Honda sucks and those eps he writes have this BS but it's inconsistent and rare nowadays.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Kagutsutchi said:


> Who thinks we might get Samurai 8 level feats with Kishi back?


Probably for the O clan.

I thought we wouldn't even get the main family with Kodachi but now with all this new info there might actually be a chance.

Toneri may even show up too.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Kagutsutchi said:


> Who thinks we might get Samurai 8 level feats with Kishi back?


I can already see the complaints

"iS tHIs sHOw eVEn aBouT nINJa aNYmORe??"

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 16, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> OH NO OH NO OH NO AHAHAHAHAHAHA


Nooo! I don’t want Kodachi working on Danganronpa


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> sakura : S-Sasuke-Kun!!! COME BACK!!!
> Hinata: N-Naruto-kun please notice me!!!
> 
> such strong females! very independent
















Abcdjdj1234 said:


> IKR.. Kishi is a hack he made even sarada stalk boruto twice
> 
> No ones calling sarada amazing but she's okay at best while sakura / hinata were just.. Bad.
> 
> ...



You resume Sarada plot involvement and contribution to Chidori'd a Kara member when there is much more to plot progression? 

No wonder you enjoyed Kodachi work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Disagree 2


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Their only point of reference are Naruto Females Are Useless memes, I guess.


Tsunade literally did huge shit both in part one and part two? saved the entire village, was always regarded as one of the GOAT in part one and live up to it, and in part two went toe to toe with fucking Madara proving him wrong, then being cut in half and .....
like why are people acting like there is any boruto female character that even Come close to this? 
sarada got 4 chapters of relevance , in a 50+ chapters manga..

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Raiken (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Probably for the O clan.
> 
> I thought we wouldn't even get the main family with Kodachi but now with all this new info there might actually be a chance.
> 
> Toneri may even show up too.


Toneri's a filler character bruh.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Reboryushon said:


> You resume Sarada plot involvement and contribution to Chidori'd a Kara member when there is much more to plot progression?
> 
> No wonder you enjoyed Kodachi work.


I didn't enjoy Kodachis work but I damn well hate what kishi does to his females

And none of what you posted is remotely worse than what sakura was the glasses biting is ikemoto not Kodachi

And sakura / hinata contributed zero to plot progression and sarada was instrumental in saving naruto from the pot so...


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> Tsunade literally did huge shit both in part one and part two? saved the entire village, was always regarded as one of the GOAT in part one and live up to it, and in part two went toe to toe with fucking Madara proving him wrong, then being cut in half and .....
> like why are people acting like there is any boruto female character that even Come close to this?
> sarada got 4 chapters of relevance , in a 50+ chapters manga..


Pat do you really think she'll be magically treated better once kishi is back 


When has he ever treated females nicely


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Toneri's a filler character bruh.


Kishi likes Toneri, wanted him to be in the movie. Had him in the anime when Kishi was involved in those Hyuga episodes.


If anything this bodes well for Toneri who SP had no clue what to do with him, so they froze him and also the Jogan in terms of resurgence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiken (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Kishi likes Toneri, wanted him to be in the movie. Had him in the anime when Kishi was involved in those Hyuga episodes.
> 
> 
> If anything this bodes well for Toneri who SP had no clue what to do with him, so they froze him and also the Jogan in terms of resurgence.


Proof?


----------



## LesExit (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> Tsunade literally did huge shit both in part one and part two? saved the entire village, was always regarded as one of the GOAT in part one and live up to it, and in part two went toe to toe with fucking Madara proving him wrong, then being cut in half and .....
> like why are people acting like there is any boruto female character that even Come close to this?
> sarada got 4 chapters of relevance , in a 50+ chapters manga..


Speaking of this beautiful old lady. Where she at?!?! >.> gambling?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Proof?


I don't want to scourge old episode threads.

@Platypus do you still have something on hand?


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> GAIDEN
> 
> Sasuke has been shown numerous times to be soft towards sakura in the anime too.


Not soft enough where they can't show them together without a huge ass awkward gap between them


Sasuke removing Shin's blades from Sakura's arm is the closest we've seen them.


In the anime there's always a huge ass gulf between them.




Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Yes Honda sucks and those eps he writes have this BS but it's inconsistent and rare nowadays.


Uh-huh, Until the next time I enter the FC and see complaints about bad anime writing.

It wasn't too long ago we were complaining about Sarada not going with Sasuke and Boruto back in time, but now these instances are "_rare_"

Lol, okay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> I can already see the complaints
> 
> "iS tHIs sHOw eVEn aBouT nINJa aNYmORe??"


Ah yes, the ninja that smash mountains to dust and make thousands of tangible clones of themselves

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Sumire is a pairing fodder, and Delta lost the first fight she had yet people are acting like Kodachi did something revolutionary with his female characters.


delta is literally an angry screaming irrational woman. this is as much of a bad cliche as Mei and being married. I dont know wtf people are going on about

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

LesExit said:


> Speaking of this beautiful old lady. Where she at?!?! >.> gambling?


Boruto and Mitsuki were going to her until they went back to Konoha for the Boro Fight.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Uh-huh, Until the next time I enter the FC and see complaints about bad anime writing.
> 
> It wasn't too long ago we were complaining about Sarada not goibg with Sasuke and Boruto back in time, but now these instances are "_rare_"
> 
> Lol, okay.


The time travel arc was kishi's idea 


He exclusively thought of sending back only boruto and sasuke,not giving a shit about sarada

BTW even in that sasuke got moments with kid sakura and adult Sakura at the end too where he made a soft expression and thanked her ( it sounds wrong but whatever)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> He exclusively thought of sending back boruto and sasuke


Kishi is a man of culture I see.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

LesExit said:


> Speaking of this beautiful old lady. Where she at?!?! >.> gambling?


who knows at this point lol, she was mentioned once and then poof


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> delta is literally an angry screaming irrational woman


Delta was who Kakuzu said he was


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> BTW even in that sasuke got moments with kid sakura ( it sounds wrong but whatever)


>we're at the point where we're using a weird Sasuke/Sakura loli interaction to give SP props.


Lol. I don't want to see no more complaining about SP writing ever again from you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Kagutsutchi said:


> Delta was who Kakuzu said he was


Kakuzu actually had an interesting set of power, a clear defined motivation ( money) and had an interesting history given that he fought back in the time of Hashirama 
not even close

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Lol. I don't want to see no more complaining about SP writing ever again from you.


If course I'll complain occasionally, they're inconsistent but when they do it well it's quite good. They're the lesser evil.

When has kishi ever been good towards SS except making them canon ? He's treated sakura like shit always

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Kishi is a man of culture I see.


Expect more Boruto/Sasuke stuff in the future. Maybe even the recent Boruto/Sasuke "NINJA WILL and SACRIFICE" stuff was Kishi's idea?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Raniero (Nov 16, 2020)

Usually, yes, I'd have some faith in Kishimoto to improve Sarada, but I don't think many of you read Samurai 8. His main heroine in that, Ann, was the embodiment of everything wrong with Kishimoto's portrayal of female characters and she came after he had created Sarada. It's fine to be optimistic, but don't hold your breath.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

The O clan and their scifi stuff was hints and Kishi getting bored with ninja stuff and wanting to do scifi.

We saw that with Samurai 8.

So I wonder if he is going to put even more scifi stuff in Boruto?

Kote was his idea for example. In Gaiden Orochi had a hologram and Log's suit looked scifi.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiken (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> delta is literally an angry screaming irrational woman.


Reminds me of my ex.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Just one honest question tbh @Zef @pat pat @Zensuki

Do y'all really thinking things are doing to drastically improve for sarada once kishi has come back? He's the one who pushed borusara and boruto - sasuke. Do you really see her getting amazing development and training with kishi when they're likely not to deviate much from the established formula at all and kishi is known to shaft females ?


Raniero said:


> Usually, yes, I'd have some faith in Kishimoto to improve Sarada, but I don't think many of you read Samurai 8. His main heroine in that, Ann, was the embodiment of everything wrong with Kishimoto's portrayal of female characters and she came after he had created Sarada. It's fine to be optimistic, but don't hold your breath.



This is exactly what I've been telling people. And sarada can easily fit into the typical kishi mould and fall like his other heroines too.


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> Kakuzu actually had an interesting set of power, a clear defined motivation ( money) and had an interesting history given that he fought back in the time of Hashirama
> not even close


Kakuzu said he had a short fuse and killed his partners, meanwhile he was actually one of the calmest when it came to temper.

Delta's character is what I expected from Kaks


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The time travel arc was kishi's idea
> 
> 
> He exclusively thought of sending back only boruto and sasuke,not giving a shit about sarada
> ...


He jokingly suggested a time travel arc when they asked for 20th anni ideas and was surprised when they went ahead with it, this is noted in interviews about the arc/anniversary. May even be mentioned in the Naruto/Boruto Live stream.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Toneri's a filler character bruh.


bro i think u watched too much naruto, in boruto "filler" is different than in naruto. in boruto "filler" is canon to the anime and are always referenced later on and connected to future arcs, and "filler" in boruto expands manga characters and arcs. for fucks sake boruto has 2 new jutsus in the anime , something like that can't be considered "filler", in shippuden filler was just filler, did nothing and was never referenced again, the filler in naruto doesn't expand the manga, in naruto the manga arcs are adapted as is. so pls stop this mentatlity if it's not in the manga it's filler, when the anime with this current arc has been fixing the manga's mess.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> No its relevant because @Abcdjdj1234 is talking about the anime showing a loving SSS family while completely ignoring all the times they didn't.
> 
> Two minute date that Sakura says Sasuke forgot @Abcdjdj1234
> 
> TWO.MINUTE.DATE



Wasn't that from a novel or something originally ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Nov 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Reminds me of my ex.


What's her side of the story?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Pat do you really think she'll be magically treated better once kishi is back
> 
> 
> *When has he ever treated females nicely*





There are way more.

Reactions: Like 5 | Neutral 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Kamille Bidan said:


> Wasn't that from a novel or something originally ?


No


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Reboryushon said:


> There are way more.


Kushina is not good lol, she is exactly what was wrong with kishi

"I want to be hokage "

Became hokages housewife instead  


I expect him to give Sarada the same treatment lol

Reactions: Winner 3 | Neutral 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> No




..way more..

Reactions: Winner 3 | Neutral 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Kishi taking over will be beneficial in a variety of ways.

IIRC, Kodachi was involved with other projects as well. Aside from the Shinobi Columns and the recent Karma recap, his addendums to volumes were subpar, especially those horrendous volume character stats.

Kishi should be able to provide addendums that are _rich_; that contain more info than we’re usually given. Well, that’s if he does provide these addendums.

He could do storyboards like with S8 and give Ikemoto some tips.

Plus I think Ikemoto will also be more comfortable working with him.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Kuhsina is not good lol, she is exactly what was wrong with kishi
> 
> "I want to be hokage "
> 
> ...



Kushina is not good??

*Badass* was a Jin and sacrificed herself in a brutal and tragic way.

Is this all you got? A chauvinist remark? Blame Japanese society for that.

Now, stop the BS. Kodachi Sarada is a joke. All of the main female characters that preceded her were portrayed better.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Just one honest question tbh @Zef @pat pat @Zensuki
> 
> Do y'all really thinking things are doing to drastically improve for sarada once kishi has come back?


Who said anything would improve in relation to Sarada?

When the first chapter that Kishi is officially involved with comes out she'll likely still be resting in a hospital bed same as it was under Kodachi.

But I wanna know why you think things will get *worse* when Kodachi is objevtively the weaker writer between the two?


Abcdjdj1234 said:


> This is exactly what I've been telling people. And sarada can easily fit into the typical kishi mould and fall like his other heroines too.


Imagine being this terrified of something that has yet to even happen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pumkin1988 (Nov 16, 2020)

Not going to read 37 pages but I fail to see the big issue with the whole 'ruin female characters' bit
Salad is going to get ChiChi/Videl/18 treatment where she becomes a weak housewife after she has kids. Given that, that IS going to happen then I honestly don't want her to get any shining moments then suck for the rest of her life. Just don't even build her up if that's going to happen. Even if she becomes as strong as Sakura then....okay? She still isn't a threat to anybody serious. The only reason she is even in the manga is to give a partner to Boruto at the end

Kawaki and Boruto are obviously the forefront characters. I don't see a problem with that. Why shoehorn a female in there? Just because?
I doubt majority of readers are even reading this series for 'female empowerment' moments
It's the 'boy duo show' ala Naruto/Sasuke or Goku/Vegeta or Deku/Baku and manga readers are fine with that.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Azula (Nov 16, 2020)

Been reading and completed 25 pages but the pages keep increasing.  You all are afraid for no reason. 

Kishi's return will be epic. 
A redemption arc if you will. 
He has learned from Shipudden and Samurai 8. 
He has experienced great success and moderate success.
He has learned from his mistakes.
He has grown as a writer.

I am optimistic about his return.  


































Just kidding

Reactions: Funny 5 | Lewd 1 | Coolest Guy! 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Reboryushon said:


> ..way more..


The fact that you were desperate enough to even add the hair cut scene

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5 | Coolest Guy! 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

pumkin1988 said:


> Not going to read 37 pages but I fail to see the big issue with the whole 'ruin female characters' bit
> Salad is going to get ChiChi/Videl/18 treatment where she becomes a weak housewife after she has kids. Given that, that IS going to happen then I honestly don't want her to get any shining moments then suck for the rest of her life. Just don't even build her up if that's going to happen. Even if she becomes as strong as Sakura then....okay? She still isn't a threat to anybody serious. The only reason she is even in the manga is to give a partner to Boruto at the end
> 
> Kawaki and Boruto are obviously the forefront characters. I don't see a problem with that. Why shoehorn a female in there? Just because?
> ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Raniero (Nov 16, 2020)

@Abcdjdj1234 You know, for being such a big SasuSaku/Sakura fan, you sure do say a lot of things about both that make me think you aren't actually that big of a fan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Reboryushon said:


> Kodachi Sarada is a joke.


taking the lead against a kara inner and being the only one to destroy his core in a team fight isn't a joke son

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiken (Nov 16, 2020)

What's with all the female agenda in here?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> The fact that you were desperate enough to even add the hair cut scene



Desperate? I am not desperate. Just proving fools wrong left and right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Reboryushon said:


> Kushina is not good??
> 
> *Badass* was a Jin and sacrificed herself in a brutal and tragic way.
> 
> ...


Lol, kushina sucked. She was a limited chaarcter made to be narutos good mom. Nothing else.



Reboryushon said:


> ..way more..



 hair cut scene 

Lol seriously?  I can post 10 better sarada moments than this lol


This Sunday even sarada is going to get an amazing fight

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> What's with all the female agenda in here?


Not female, uchiha. Sarada Uchiha agenda.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Who said anything would improve in relation to Sarada?
> 
> When the first chapter that Kishi is officially involved with comes out she'll likely still be resting in a hospital bed same as it was under Kodachi.
> 
> ...


I mean people are acting as if Kishi will magically improve sarada, but he's arguably even worse than Kodachi when it comes to females

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Raniero said:


> @Abcdjdj1234 You know, for being such a big SasuSaku/Sakura fan, you sure do say a lot of things about both that make me think you aren't actually that big of a fan


I mean I see the deficiencies, I'm not like " OMG this is the best developed ship ever".


----------



## DrAhmadovic98 (Nov 16, 2020)

Reboryushon said:


> Definitely. What is her contribution to the main plot? None. At least Sakura and Hinata were key elements for plot developing. Sarada is basically making a cameo of herself.


*- Sarada is by faaaaaaaaar better than Sakura and Hinata .*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Kage 2


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Lol, kushina sucked. She was a limited chaarcter made to be narutos good mom. Nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think sarada already has more fights and big moments than sakura and we're not even on shippuden boruto

Reactions: Agree 1 | Kage 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> i think sarada already has more fights and big moments than sakura and we're not even on shippuden boruto


None of them as big as sasori but yes.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Sorry but, Sarada >>>>>>>>>>> Suckara.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Coolest Guy! 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Sorry but, Sarada >>>>>>>>>>> *Sakura*





Altiora Night said:


> .


I swear people putting videos of her cutting her hair as something good

Reactions: Funny 2 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

DrAhmadovic98 said:


> *- Sarada is by faaaaaaaaar better than Sakura and Hinata .*



Disagree. Sarada is mistreated.


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Reboryushon said:


> Desperate? I am not desperate. Just proving fools wrong left and right.


That scene was never anything impressive
Hell it was even laughable

Also most of what you keep posting are shippuden, even late shippuden Sakura. Comparing that to kid Sarada doesn't help prove your point.


Compare kid Sarada to Kid Sakura

Leading a mission to save the Hokage and taking down a Kara inner>>>>>>> getting a hair cut

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Kage 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Reboryushon said:


> Disagree. Sarada is mistreated.


She is mistreated but SAKURA was the biggest example of mistreatment 


Even sasuke and naruto are mistreated in this manga soo..

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Raniero (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> " OMG this is the best developed ship ever".


Literally half of your reason for keeping up with Naruto is SasuSaku.


----------



## pumkin1988 (Nov 16, 2020)

Salad's only worry when she wakes up in the morning is what skirt & heels to put on to attract Boruto/Kawaki
I don't remember Sakura in her underwear and being seductive or having upskirts while smirking at bad guys
It's a weird idea that people think Salad is a million times better character in comparison to her mother. She really is not

And Chidori? The technique learned from male Kakashi to male Sasuke? You would think you guys would more enjoy Tsunade's techniques and healing skills because a female created it and passed it down to Tsunade to Sakura to her daughter. Yet nobody wants her using more of those skills because that would make her weak like her Mother LOL

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It was always worrisome twitter or not so tf you trying to say
> 
> Yeah JP fans ain't too happy


OD never specifically say jp fans aren't happy , someone asked if they reacted with 1) excitement 2) others 
she said "others" and explained that its a bit more complex then people jumped on it and started to say jp fans aren't happy.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

pumkin1988 said:


> Salad's only worry when she wakes up in the morning is what skirt & heels to put on to attract Boruto/Kawaki
> I don't remember Sakura in her underwear and being seductive or having upskirts while smirking at bad guys
> It's a weird idea that people think Salad is a million times better character in comparison to her mother. She really is not
> 
> And Chidori? The technique learned from male Kakashi to male Sasuke? You would think you guys would more enjoy Tsunade's techniques and healing skills because a female created it and passed it down to Tsunade to Sakura to her daughter. Yet nobody wants her using more of those skills because that would make her weak like her Mother LOL


Stop this garbage trolling

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Kage 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raniero (Nov 16, 2020)

People have to be on some shit to actually think Ann _wasn't _horribly written


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Raniero said:


> Literally half of your reason for keeping up with Naruto is SasuSaku.


*Sarada, she had good potential worth following before they ruined it

I gave up on getting sasusaku stuff a year ago or so. I don't go around asking for moments and shitting if we don't get them. I don't thinking asking for more sarada content is unfair.


----------



## Sage King (Nov 16, 2020)

REVIVAL of godruto?.
With kishimoto there Garbageruto would die a god.

But it's too late for that Delta already did the damage. Shin already did the damage. 
Chojuro, Gaara, Kurotsuchi, Darui already did the damage.
Koji.
Boro.
Urashiki

But anyway anything is possible.

So surprise us Kishimoto sensei!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 16, 2020)

I misread the title as "Kishimoto is hack".

Then again, maybe he is.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gen D (Nov 16, 2020)

To give my final piece on the Sarada bit. 
She can't be relevant to any combat capacity unless she gains major external power ups. It isn't logical for her to keep pace with the likes of Otsutski, even if she gained Kamui she could never logically have the stats to keep pace. 

On her character writing, Kishimoto, taking Gaiden and 700 into account, seemed interested in her family dynamic. Weather he will focus on it hard is up in the air but I think he's the kind of man who would try to respect the direction Kodachi went toward, but will obviously course correct given time.

I have the same expectation I had of her before Boruto's manga. To take after Naruto's Will of Fire and work on a path to become a leader.

I give zero cares about any love interest given to her. I'd only find the direction poor if it removes her agency.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Kage 1


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Stop this garbage trolling


Your paranoia over Sarada encourages people like him.


He knows you have that fear so he plays into it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## AllheavenParagon (Nov 16, 2020)

Sage King said:


> REVIVAL of godruto?.
> With kishimoto there Garbageruto would die a god.
> 
> But it's too late for that Delta already did the damage. Shin already did the damage.
> ...


This is the same Masashi Kishimoto that made a Six Paths Naruto struggle against Shin. This feat alone is worse than anything Kodachi has done so far. 


Keep your expectations to a minimum.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Gen D (Nov 16, 2020)

Raniero said:


> People have to be on some shit to actually think Ann _wasn't _horribly written


You'd need to prove her writing was poor. 
I'd be interested in your evaluation, but nothing in my mind reads as poor for her.


----------



## Arrow (Nov 16, 2020)

"Boruto will never be canon" and "If Kishi comes back he'll write Naruto Part 3" crew right now:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13 | Kage 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Gen D said:


> To give my final piece on the Sarada bit.
> She can't be relevant to any combat capacity unless she gains major external power ups. It isn't logical for her to keep pace with the likes of Otsutski, even if she gained Kamui she could never logically have the stats to keep pace.
> 
> On her character writing, Kishimoto, taking Gaiden and 700 into account, seemed interested in her family dynamic. Weather he will focus on it hard is up in the air but I think he's the kind of man who would try to respect the direction Kodachi went toward, but will obviously course correct given time.
> ...


Yes and the question is Will he give any external powerups to her?  He never did to sakura.. But she is an uchiha.. Lets see if he does. She definitely needs an external powerup 

Hell she will need an external powerup if she even wants to use MS withiut going blind lol


Zef said:


> Your paranoia over Sarada encourages people like him.
> 
> 
> He knows you have that fear so he plays into it.


True but be honest are you so confident that Kishi will do goo when his last two works are gaiden and samurai 8


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 16, 2020)

Reboryushon said:


> You resume Sarada plot involvement and contribution to Chidori'd a Kara member when there is much more to plot progression?
> 
> No wonder you enjoyed Kodachi work.



Abcd getting bodied by both Bort fans and SSS fans now

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> None of them as big as sasori but yes.


that was shippuden sakura though


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It's trending worldwide on twitter, reddit.. Everywhere. Not only me
> 
> This news of Kishi taking over and the second biggest thing people conclude and are worried over is sarada, for good reason


she hasn't been in the manga for 6 months or idk what and on the 50+ chapters was relevant for BARELY 3 chapters. wtf are people even goin on about? 
Kishimoto did more for himawari in one chapter and defined her entire character than kodachi did in 50+ cut the fucking bullshit already folks

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

AllheavenParagon said:


> This is the same Masashi Kishimoto that made a Six Paths Naruto struggle against Shin. This feat alone is worse than anything Kodachi has done so far.


No, Six Paths Naruto getting winded in a five minute fight against Delta is 100 times worse.


The only bad writing Kodachi hasn't topped is Obito leaving the afterlife to give Kakashi double Mangekyou.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 16, 2020)

Arrow said:


> "Boruto will never be canon" and "If Kishi comes back he'll write Naruto Part 3" crew right now:



Kishimoto coming back writing post chapter 51 makes everything before it canon by default.


----------



## Gen D (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> gaiden


To be fair with Gaiden, the dude made that just before or after his honeymoon and was likely still fatigued. 

It doesn't excuse the story, but I'd argue he wasn't in the best of mind when writing it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Abcd getting bodied by both Bort fans and SSS fans now


I'm an SSS fan too and I can see what's gonna go wrong in this

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

pumkin1988 said:


> Salad's only worry when she wakes up in the morning is what skirt & heels to put on to attract Boruto/Kawaki
> I don't remember Sakura in her underwear and being seductive or having upskirts while smirking at bad guys
> It's a weird idea that people think Salad is a million times better character in comparison to her mother. She really is not


ikemoto desgined her not kodachi though. the poses and all that are ikemoto's doing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vered (Nov 16, 2020)

DrAhmadovic98 said:


> *- Could you explain how Sarada being the protagonist was (( the more natural and the interesting choice ))  to make when it comes to the Otsutsuki plot ?!
> 
> - The MC of Naruto's sequel was and has been and will be Boruto .
> 
> *



Yea, he obviously was and is, it's just my personal preference based on the Gaiden which functioned as the epilogue, i felt that she would've been the better choice back then, obviously it never happened and they went in another way.


----------



## Son Of Man (Nov 16, 2020)

Kishi bout to get on his S8 shit with Boruto 

The pacing!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Your paranoia over Sarada encourages people like him.
> 
> 
> He knows you have that fear so he plays into it.


Abc is his own enemy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

DrAhmadovic98 said:


> *- Comparing Sarada to Part 1 Sakura and Part1 Hinata is downgrade for Sarada . Sarada should be compared Part 1 Sasuke / part1 Naruto /  Boruto / Kawaki .
> 
> - Sarada in Boruto have fought 2 KARA members Boro and Deepa . Tell me what Part 1 Sakura and Part 1 Hinata did other than lusting over Naruto and Sasuke ?
> 
> ...


I DON'T don't lump me in, agree on all of this


Tbf I care more about sarada than Sasuke or Sakura

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> taking the lead against a kara inner and being the only one to destroy his core in a team fight isn't a joke son



Then she was missing for 8 (9) months after the Boro fight. Again, you’re giving Kodachi way too much credit for doing the bare minimum. The bar is low. 

Kodachi when he finally gave Sarada her moment to shine in the Boro fight



So yes, Kodachi Sarada is trash. Kishi might ruin it even more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I'm an SSS fan too and I can see what's gonna go wrong in this


I need proof after the heresy I've heard today.



First Law of being a SSS fan.

Hate SP.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> I need proof after the heresy I've heard today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even @Corvida DOESN'T HATE SP ANYMORE

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Even @Corvida DOESN'T HATE SP ANYMORE


@Corvida

Is this true?



2020 just keeps getting wilder

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 16, 2020)

Arrow said:


> "Boruto will never be canon" and "If Kishi comes back he'll write Naruto Part 3" crew right now:


Boruto is doing well guys, its number 1, nothing bad is going to happen, just ignore those cratering sales

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> I need proof after the heresy I've heard today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SP is treating them good lately tho

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Arrow said:


> "Boruto will never be canon" and "If Kishi comes back he'll write Naruto Part 3" crew right now:


My fucking sides!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## AllheavenParagon (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> No, Six Paths Naruto getting winded in a five minute fight against Delta is 100 times worse.
> 
> 
> The only bad writing Kodachi hasn't topped is Obito leaving the afterlife to give Kakashi double Mangekyou.


 
Lmao, say what you want about Delta, but she's not a little kid or some half dead lab rat like Shin or his little army, she's a full grown woman and a part of a organization hyped at being on Otsutsuki levels by your boy Sasuke himself. 


Comparing Delta to those little Shins is like comparing Android 18 to a Saibaman

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> @Corvida
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> ...


Two days ago I was saying the manga is important and the anime isn't and @Corvida argued in favor of SP against me

Tbf, you've seen the current arc right?  Sarada lost against Deepa, she trained with sasuke and sakura - had the whole development of I'll be stronger I wanna be hokage and making her sharingan stuff stronger..


She literally had more focus than boruto, they foreshadowed her learning about mangeyko sharingan and had a SS convo about her future, this got millions of views on yt... Sakura got to train her like tsunade in sakuga animation...


and this Sunday is the climax return sakuga fight vs deepa where she will likely unlock a tomoe. It's all pretty good.


Does it get better than this?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> @Corvida
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> ...


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Two days ago I was saying the manga is important and the anime isn't and @Corvida argued in favor of SP against me
> 
> Tbf, you've seen the current arc right?  Sarada lost against Deepa, she trained with sasuke and sakura - had the whole development of I'll be stronger I wanna be hokage and stuff, and this Sunday is the climax return sakuga fight vs deepa where she will likely unlock a tomoe. It's all pretty good


Until she unlocks another tomoe this is all fluff.


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Stop this garbage trolling



You should take your own advice.


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida @Abcdjdj1234 has been saying unspeakable things.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Until she unlocks another tomoe this is all fluff.


The title of the episode this Sunday is literally going beyond the limits 


Boruto and sarada are gonna fight Deepa in an episode with great staff , and sarada has mentioned numerous times about her sharingans limits, even sasuke and Deepa pointed that out. Do the math. It's very likely to happen


----------



## Raniero (Nov 16, 2020)

Gen D said:


> You'd need to prove her writing was poor.
> I'd be interested in your evaluation, but nothing in my mind reads as poor for her.


>Purely romantic interest and said "romantic" interest isn't even developed. They like each other because "fate".
>Damsel in distress
>No fights, purely a supporting healer
>Barebones cut-out personality. A walking trope. Shy, stutters, and insecure, but also kind of a tsundere and sometimes headstrong (hidden steel and can speak out when the situation calls for it) and utterly dedicated to a boy she hardly knows because "destiny" wills it so.
>Entire character revolves around helping the protagonist. Has few, if any, of her own motivations outside of his existence.
Do I need to go on?


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Corvida @Abcdjdj1234 has been saying unspeakable things.


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Arrow said:


> "Boruto will never be canon" and "If Kishi comes back he'll write Naruto Part 3" crew right now:



Boruto being a success is still superior to whatever you say.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 16, 2020)

Screw Salad. Give me one finger Himawari!
With this golden finger, you are all toast.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The title of the episode this Sunday is literally going beyond the limits
> 
> 
> Boruto and sarada are gonna fight Deepa in an episode with great staff , and sarada has mentioned numerous times about her sharingans limits, even sasuke and Deepa pointed that out. Do the math. It's very likely to happen


what if sarada doesn't awaken 2t against deepa?


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Himawari doesn't want to be a shinobi.

Why does everyone keep forcing it on her?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## mayumi (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Himawari doesn't want to be a shinobi.
> 
> Why does everyone keep forcing it on her?


When did Kishimoto say this? I wonder?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> what if sarada doesn't awaken 2t against deepa?


 

She has to man.. It would be the biggest BS ever.. If not now then when?   

The most appropriate time, with everything conducive for it to happen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raniero (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Himawari doesn't want to be a shinobi.
> 
> Why does everyone keep forcing it on her?


This is wrong though. We don't even know what she wants to be at all, because she doesn't have any time dedicated to her character to have an idea either way. She's just...there. No motivations known to speak of. 

At least in the manga. In the anime, she seems to lean towards wanting to be a ninja.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Tbh, this whole thread feels like a chapter thread.


THIS lmao, i'm laughing my ass off here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> It is, but you end up with a bigger mess scrapping the story 50 chapters in.
> Unless kishi is 100% confident he can pull it off with ike drawing I doubt he wants 2 cancelled series to his name


Do you know what was this scandal that got the writter relieved? Was it the “naruto gonna die internet memes?”


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

mayumi said:


> When did Kishimoto say this? I wonder?


He didn't but Himawari is at the age where she should be at the Academy yet she isn't.

Its obvious she doesn't care about being a ninja


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## aasin (Nov 16, 2020)

After reading all this...I conclude that the Abc guy just hates Sarada and just loves the one he made up in his head (Oh, she could have a romantic development...what a tragedy!!. - hahah if it's well written it doesn't matter.- Oh!! they're putting her feminine traits....that's gross, she has to be like a man. -How old are you? 12? And soft characteristics don't mean that a character is weak, not everyone has to have masculine traits to "be badass"...that's so sexist!.)...his messages are so overdramatic....huh .
Well, I hope that Kishi's influence helps to improve the manga's story...that's been so slow and mediocre .

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> Tell us



lmao I didn't write out the full thing. I think I was planning to say "crap in this thread" or something like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bob74h (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> maybe its to prevent hate to kodachi...esp since hes on twitter...imagine the death threats from crazy fans...


Yes because weebs across the globe are going to do something to kodachi when they cannot afford to move out of their mother's basement.
They pose no feasible threat, It's just internet banter like if you took every death threat online seriously then you would be scared of even leaving your house however around 98% of people throwing these threats around have no means to act on them like have you seen how ether frail or overweight weebs tend to be.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I really hate that you really consider Tsunade anything close to Mei.


I know, Mei was Goat! And Tsunade was a fool for not appreciating the Goat Jiraya!


----------



## Donaldgloveralt (Nov 16, 2020)

This thread is just two sides arguing who’s worst at female characters


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> maybe its to prevent hate to kodachi...esp since hes on twitter...imagine the death threats from crazy fans...


People are already dragging his name through the mud though.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

aasin said:


> After reading all this...I conclude that the Abc guy just hates Sarada and just loves the one he made up in his head (Oh, she could have a romantic development...what a tragedy!!. - hahah if it's well written it doesn't matter.- Oh!! they're putting her feminine traits....that's gross, she has to be like a man. -How old are you? 12? And soft characteristics don't mean that a character is weak, not everyone has to have masculine traits to "be badass"...that's so sexist!.)...his messages are so overdramatic....huh .
> Well, I hope that Kishi's influence helps to improve the manga's story...that's been so slow and mediocre .


Bullshit, I like her in the anime and the manga Boro fight. What dumb shit is this?


Yes borusara is fucking trash and any romance will put her down the shit hole . That's literally what everyone is afraid about.




> r.- Oh!! they're putting her feminine traits....that's gross, she has to be like a man. -How old are you? 12? And soft characteristics don't mean that a character is weak, not everyone has to have masculine traits to "be badass"...that's so sexist!.



I never said all of this in this entire thread, and yes, her manga design is universally acknowledged as pedo trash. It doesn't match her character either. 


If she's going the way she's going rn, literally the worst main Uchiha in terms of power and narrative.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2020)

Action Hero said:


> Kishi is a hack but hes very good at building lore, creating interesting abilities that fit well with the already great power system and creating emotional moments even if the relationships in question are shallow. And most importantly hes actually aware of the abilities Naruto and Sasuke etc actually have lol.


He cant write shit without Yahagi... this is a fact.


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

leave @Abcdjdj1234 alone!

Reactions: Friendly 3 | Kage 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## mayumi (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> He didn't but Himawari is at the age where she should be at the Academy yet she isn't.
> 
> Its obvious she doesn't care about being a ninja


An assumption that can be wrong when Kishi is back. Lets wait an see.

Same thing I would say to Sarada fans instead of over reacting.


----------



## Gen D (Nov 16, 2020)

Raniero said:


> Purely romantic interest and said "romantic" interest isn't even developed. They like each other because "fate".


They did have bits of development through the chapters, even if was minor moments through out. And again, the story was rushed due to cancellation. So not entirely his fault. 



Raniero said:


> >Damsel in distress


She's not a fighter and the fighters that are there can cut through solid steel. That by itself isn't really a fault. 



Raniero said:


> >No fights, purely a supporting healer


She's not a fighter. And she's not a healer, she's a buffer. Their relationship is vaguely like summoner and summon. She bolsters him.



Raniero said:


> >Barebones cut-out personality. A walking trope. Shy, stutters, and insecure, but also kind of a tsundere and sometimes headstrong (hidden steel and can speak out when the situation calls for it) and utterly dedicated to a boy she hardly knows because "destiny" wills it so.


She can't be bare bones cu out if her personality is given depth through history. Just because she fills the roles of tropes doesn't mean she's a weaker character for it. 



Raniero said:


> utterly dedicated to a boy she hardly knows because "destiny" wills it so.





Raniero said:


> >Entire character revolves around helping the protagonist. Has few, if any, of her own motivations outside of his existence.



I mean, it's her job. And it ties her to Hachimaru. It's in her best interest to try and work with him. They're dedicated together by necessity as the story constructed. And the two do have conflict. It isn't a perfect affair where she is magically enamored by him. 

So I don't understand the critic beyond just the direction Kishimoto took the story in. 



Raniero said:


> Do I need to go on?


Yes, please.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

This is why Sasuke still needs to die even if Kishi comes back.
The humiliation is too much, he's been ruined forever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

I just hope that Kishi is kinda involved with Ike and his art, because even if the writing improves ( not a sure thing ), Ike sucks at execution.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Himawari doesn't want to be a shinobi.
> 
> Why does everyone keep forcing it on her?


nah she doesn't know what she wants to be and apparently via retcons she is younger then what Kishi previously made her

in her last episode we saw that she liked what she did in the academy but the world is vast so she wonders if other jobs are as exciting before concluding

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I just hope that Kishi is kinda involved with Ike and his art, because even if the writing improves ( not a sure thing ), Ike sucks at execution.


Honestly this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> nah she doesn't know what she wants to be and apparently via retcons she is younger then what Kishi previously made her
> 
> in her last episode we saw that she liked what she did in the academy but the world is vast so she wonders if other jobs are as exciting before concluding


not just that, the delta fight meant nothing to her, we didn't get to see her reaction for such an intense fight and what she thinks of it. all she had was like 3 lines of "Kawaki!" "dad" "boruto1"


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2020)

Damn come to think of it. Shouldn't they have said that Kishimoto would eventually take over earlier?

I was under the impression that he burned out, lost interested and moved on permanently. It seems like he never actually moved on.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> not just that, the delta fight meant nothing to her, we didn't get to see her reaction for such an intense fight and what she thinks of it. all she had was like 3 lines of "Kawaki!" "dad" "boruto1"


I mean that is the case for everyone that isn't Kawaki/Kara, NEO or OLD TEAM 7  though?


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> Honestly this.


Let alone that Ike has only one special effect... Smoke.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> not just that, the delta fight meant nothing to her, we didn't get to see her reaction for such an intense fight and what she thinks of it. all she had was like 3 lines of "Kawaki!" "dad" "boruto1"


She exists to look cute for the audience.

I keep saying this and no one believes me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Let alone that Ike has only one special effect... Smoke.


VWOOOOO

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Platypus said:


> VWOOOOO


lol the vwooooooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 16, 2020)

Looks like Kishi gone to the ole relaible after S8 flopped to pay the bills


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Also @123fire don't come at me with "Hima did nothing I was disappointed". You were the dude that was mad salty that she replaced Sarada for a few chapters.


If Sarada was in Himawari's position @Abcdjdj1234 would have had a heart attack.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Lolol the memes today

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> If Sarada was in Himawari's position @Abcdjdj1234 would have had a heart attack.


I would've never bothered to be invested tbh


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I would've never bothered to be invested tbh


I meant the Delta fight, not the character in general.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I meant the Delta fight, not the character in general.


Well true


----------



## Tri (Nov 16, 2020)

if kishi is considered an upgrade in the writing department these really must be dark times

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Itachi san88 (Nov 16, 2020)

Ah yes, i hope that Kishi will fix the powerscaling. We have people who say Sakura, Darui or Boro one shot all Shippuden. Put these powerscalers in their place, Kishi

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Lolol the memes today



Boruto stans thinking Sarada even had relevance in the first place

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> I mean that is the case for everyone that isn't Kawaki/Kara, NEO or OLD TEAM 7  though?


i mean just one additional panel of himawari saying something relevant for her character doesn't drain ikemoto's pen  , let's hope anime himawari has more relevance in that fight


Char Aznable said:


> Also @123fire don't come at me with "Hima did nothing I was disappointed". You were the dude that was mad salty that she replaced Sarada for a few chapters.


i think you're mistaking me for someone else


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> Boruto stans thinking Sarada even had relevance in the first place


I'm not a boruto Stan you know that eww 




You know the boruto stans are the most happy with this announcement? It's only beneficial to them


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> i think you're mistaking me for someone else


No I am not.


----------



## aasin (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Bullshit, I like her in the anime and the manga Boro fight. What dumb shit is this?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA nah, you just complain about everything.


Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Yes borusara is fucking trash and any romance will put her down the shit hole . That's literally what everyone is afraid about.


Yep, you're 12.


Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I never said all of this in this entire thread, and yes, her manga design is universally acknowledged as pedo trash. It doesn't match her character either.


You just trash-talked about the character of S8 just cause she was a prayer or something like that (she supports or heals, so she's not badass).

Just breathe and stop being so intense about everything. It's just a 2d character. It was uncomfortable to read, dude.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

aasin said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA nah, you just complain about everything.
> 
> Yep, you're 12.
> 
> ...


his fave character is mistreated in the manga, he can complain all he want. to add to that, sarada is  a main character, it's only natural for her to be relevant, he has the right to complain about that everyday

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> @Corvida
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> ...


It is
       


Kodachi hybernating Sarada and her having more developement in two or 3 anime eps than  in the whole episodes forced me


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

aasin said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA nah, you just complain about everything.
> 
> Yep, you're 12.
> 
> ...



And yes romance and pairings ruin a female character. She'll be redcued to cringe shit instead of being a badass like all the other uchiha.

Literally the worst main Uchiha if it goes this way. I'm not wrong.


Ikemoto's drawing of sarada is what is uncomfortable lol


Yes, and Ann is trash As a female lead. Some people even explained why before me .


----------



## Bobybobster (Nov 16, 2020)

WOW huge news, time to start reading boruto!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bob74h (Nov 16, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Looks like Kishi gone to the ole relaible after S8 flopped to pay the bills


Exactly what i thought

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> It is
> 
> 
> 
> Kodachi hybernating Sarada and her having more developement in two or 3 anime eps than  in the whole episodes forced me


@Zef like i said


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> It is
> 
> 
> 
> Kodachi hybernating Sarada and her having more developement in* kara actuation arc* than  in the whole episodes forced me


fixed


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> As long as she isn't some meme for downvoting, negativity/uselessness in dankruto like Sakura is or is voted on other sites as the worst anime character in history then I see that as a win.


So that bar for the new gen uchiha and sasukes kid is THAT low? She's already better than that come on that's too much

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> So that bar for the new gen uchiha and sasukes kid is THAT low? She's already better than that


Who said it was a bar? The thing is literally buried underground.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> his fave character is mistreated in the manga, he can complain all he want. to add to that, sarada is  a main character, it's only natural for her to be relevant, he has the right to complain about that everyday


He is complaining by the change of writer and act as if she was super relevant in the manga suddenly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Who said it was a bar? The thing is literally buried underground.


Underground, core I don't care, sarada deserves much more e


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 16, 2020)

Every Borutobros lover/Borutodad hater coming to new leaf after Boruto manga is written by Borutodad author

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> He is complaining by the change of writer and act as if she was super relevant in the manga suddenly.


You very well know what I mean, said it a thousand times that she's bad but not Kishi female level bad which she could be now  

Never once did I say she's super great or relevant


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> This is why Sasuke still needs to die even if Kishi comes back.
> The humiliation is too much, he's been ruined forever.


At least Sasuke was self-nerfing to prevent his true identity from being revealed and not using his magic eyes.

Besides neither Urashiki nor the arc in question even happened. Who is Urashiki anyway?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> He is complaining by the change of writer and act as if she was super relevant in the manga suddenly.


the boro fight was nice for her though


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> *And yes romance and pairings ruin a female character*. She'll be redcued to cringe shit instead of being a badass like all the other uchiha.
> 
> Literally the worst main Uchiha if it goes this way. I'm not wrong.
> 
> ...


I do not agree with the guy but no.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I do not agree with the guy but no.


Ah yes, boruto thinks about getting stronger and saving the village while sarada thinks about him and romance, it's very good for a female character  


It will always be one sided trash coz of course boruto is oblivious and a waste of Sarada's potential and screentime when she could get something else better. None of the other uchiha wasted their time with this shit, not even sasuke lol. Naruto was the MC so it was okay for  his sakura crush


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> the boro fight was nice for her though


One single moment that sent her to bed, the only person injured was the girl.

And suddenly starts talking as if female characters were super well written in the manga, the problem with his complaints is that he is not consistent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Lolol the memes today


At least we will get some oppai. 

Kishi likes his girls well stacked. 

Maybe even Sakura will get some lifting.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> It is
> 
> 
> 
> Kodachi hybernating Sarada and her having more developement in two or 3 anime eps than  in the whole episodes forced me


The anime is very inconsistent arc to arc, I'm not holding out hope for this to continue, good you're enjoying it while it's here!


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Ah yes, boruto thinks about getting stronger and saving the village while* sarada thinks about him and romance*, it's very good for a female character


See, this is my problem you are talking things that are not true to justify your complaints, so I give up again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

> You seeing this? This is peak kishi , I can totally see boruto telling sarada the same thing, FFS even their Hair color matches




Already had its equivalent at went competely flat

Then Bottego smile saved Sumire


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> One single moment that sent her to bed, the only person injured was the girl.
> 
> And suddenly starts talking as if female characters were super well written in the manga, the problem with his complaints is that he is not consistent.


well then, i guess abcd meant the anime handles her better than kishi?


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> One single moment that sent her to bed, the only person injured was the girl.



Lmaooooo “only person injured was the girl” why am I just realizing this. Oh wow.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> See, this is my problem you are talking things that are not true to justify your complaints, so I give up again.


I'm just talking about hypothetical situations about how romance will ruin sarada. No one said it's the current case. It could easily be though in the future


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Oh and Kishi can finally do his Piccolo/Gohan dreams with Sasuke/Boruto.
> 
> Funny how Kodachi didn't even really touch on their training. Now the entire thing will be done by Kishi himself.


Never​
Mistasking a desperate attempt to shoehorn the Bat in the movie as compared with what followed?

Dream on with your cabbage elopement


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Arles Celes said:


> Besides neither Urashiki nor the arc in question even happened. Who is Urashiki anyway?


idk who is Boro?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> One single moment that sent her to bed, the only person injured was the girl.
> 
> And suddenly starts talking as if female characters were super well written in the manga, the problem with his complaints is that he is not consistent.


Sarara was kept out for plot reasons same as mitsuki. It's not coz she was greatly injured, or Mitsuki would be there

I never ever said they were great, when did I say that? I said they're better than kishi, doesn't mean they're great


----------



## Trojan (Nov 16, 2020)

Zensuki said:


> LMAOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you do realize that you are the biggest loser out of this, right?

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> Never


Stop jinxing yourself @Corvida 

Since 2015 things have been going the opposite of what you want.

Sasuke and Boruto stuff if anything got a shot of adreline now with Kishi on board.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

New Folder said:


> I hope you do realize that you are the biggest loser out of this, right?


He doesn't realize it


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 16, 2020)

How did this go to 42 pages in one day?

Anyway good for Kishi. I guess its a bit damaging for his protege that's being given the boot but he arguably wasn't ready for such a huge show yet.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> And yes romance and pairings ruin a female character. She'll be redcued to cringe shit instead of being a badass like all the other uchiha.
> 
> Literally the worst main Uchiha if it goes this way. I'm not wrong.
> 
> ...


Sarada is not going to have the level of focus Sasuke, Itachi, Obito and Madara had. Not when the manga isn't primarily about machinations involving the Uchiha, and the main bros (Boruto/Kawaki) aren't Uchiha.

That said, I'd have thought Hyuga would have risen a bit with the Uzumaki family merging with them, The Last featuring 'mangekyou' byakugan and the Otsutsuki developing the prophet Ando's golden byakugam.


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> idk who is Boro?



What would you do if Boro came back but Kishi does him justice.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> The anime is very inconsistent arc to arc, I'm not holding out hope for this to continue, good you're enjoying it while it's here!


  well, until now I considered it as  canon as shit spin off-
Now Kishi is back and that is ended, anyway


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> Sarada is not going to have the level of focus Sasuke, Itachi, Obito and Madara had. Not when the manga isn't primarily about machinations involving the Uchiha, and the main bros (Boruto/Kawaki) aren't Uchiha.
> 
> That said, I'd have thought Hyuga would have risen a bit with the Uzumaki family merging with them, The Last featuring 'mangekyou' byakugan and the Otsutsuki developing the prophet Ando's golden byakugam.


Not even the Itachi?  

She's supposed to be hokage and is a main cast character, she should've ideally go focus  

Like I said she's literally going to be the worst main Uchiha


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> well, until now I considered it as  canon as shit spin off-
> Now Kishi is back and that is ended, anyway


Anime is still canon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Stop jinxing yourself @Corvida
> 
> Since 2015 things have been going the opposite of what you want.



you sure?
How the Burro training has beeing going, reviewed?




Char Aznable said:


> Sasuke and Boruto stuff if anything got a shot of adreline now with Kishi on board.


No
the only adrenalinbe shot will be Bat trying to kill a possesed 88,.0  percent


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> What would you do if Boro came back but Kishi does him justice.


Not care.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> He doesn't realize it


Not that we expect him to.


----------



## aasin (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> his fave character is mistreated in the manga, he can complain all he want. to add to that, sarada is  a main character, it's only natural for her to be relevant, he has the right to complain about that everyday


Yep, a 2d character . And yes, he can complain, and so can I.
I just hope that people don't think that all Sarada fans are that childish, because sometimes he speaks as if he was some kind of representative of a whole community. 
Also, it's pretty annoying when you go to a thread to know more about Kishi's situation and there're so many messages of someone complaining about the same things one and another time....just create a thread and say all that.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Not even the Itachi?
> 
> She's supposed to be hokage and is a main cast character, she should've ideally go focus
> 
> Like I said she's literally going to be the worst main Uchiha


Itachi is Sasuke's main character motivation for most of the manga and treated like a saint.

Sarada isn't a primary motivator or factor to Boruto or Kawaki, so yeah, she will probably be the worst treated main Uchiha. Happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Anime is still canon


 Not anymore

Kishi is back

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> you sure?
> How the Burro training has beeing going, reviewed?


Pretty good now that #1 Boruto/Sasuke fanboy Kishimoto is now in charge of their said development.


Kodachi not doing the training actually means that Kishi has free reign on what Sasuke will or won't teach Bolt.


Things are getting spicy finally.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> Sarada isn't a primary motivator or factor to Boruto or Kawak


that's factually wrong


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Sarara was kept out for plot reasons same as mitsuki. It's not coz she was greatly injured, or Mitsuki would be there
> 
> I never ever said they were great, when did I say that? I said they're better than kishi, doesn't mean they're great


They are not better.

Sakura vs Sasori is 1000 times better than Sarada's chidori, so Kishi can write better things when he wants, even with "bad" characters.

Even Hinata vs Neji had more weight character wise than Sarada's hollow moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Not care.



Zamnnn, that’s how it be sometimes.




Though, I’m excited for Sasuke and Bolt  content. It was inevitable anyways.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Kawaki coming into the anime to become the second protag like Sasuke.

Kishi taking over the manga.


We were Naruto all along folks.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Pretty good now that #1 Boruto/Sasuke fanboy Kishimoto is now in charge of their said development.



so, zero  till now?

Good.

Still waiting foe 80 percent losing it


Char Aznable said:


> Kodachi not doing the training actually means that Kishi has free reign on what Sasuke will or won't teach Bolt.
> 
> 
> Things are getting spicy finally.


 yes
the author of gaiden family drama is back

expect spice not to your taste-more like Asturian morcilla


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> Zamnnn, that’s how it be sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> so, zero  till now?
> 
> Good.
> 
> ...


The man who decided to make Boruto Sasuke's student in the first place is now in charge of BOTH Sasuke and Boruto?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Kage 3


----------



## aasin (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> And yes romance and pairings ruin a female character. She'll be redcued to cringe shit instead of being a badass like all the other uchiha.
> 
> Literally the worst main Uchiha if it goes this way. I'm not wrong.
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhhhhh   ...you just keep contradicting yourself.
I'm not gonna discuss with a 12 yo kid. Take a breath. Being so intense about something like that it's not healthy (I'm serious).

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

I literally have nothing to worry about for Boruto Uzumaki. If anything he will get even more stuff now that is involved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> Never



Five stages of grief:

Denial, Anger, Bargaining, Depression and Acceptance.


It’s inevitable, even if you don’t like it. It is what it is.


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Not even the Itachi?
> 
> She's supposed to be hokage and is a main cast character, she should've ideally go focus
> 
> Like I said she's literally going to be the worst main Uchiha



Sarada is Haruno, her only Uchiha affinities so far are the Sharingan and Dark hair. The freaking girl even uses glasses..


----------



## Toph (Nov 16, 2020)

Sayonara Kodachi

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> that's factually wrong


So Boruto's goal is to defeat Sarada? The reason he wants to defeat Kawaki in the flash-forward is because Sarada's pain matters to him that much? Sarada is his rival figure?

You see where I'm going, right? Sarada is not important to Boruto from a narrative perspective the way Itachi was to Sasuke, or Sasuke was to Naruto and the whole plot. Obito & Madara were primary antagonists.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Preach. And it'll take a miracle for sarada now to be saved from that


Now that Kishi is back Sarada is going to be a perpetual damsel in distress who gets kidnapped and tied up every episode, gushes about Boruto every moment and never get a single fight ever again! Hahaha! Muhahahaha! 

Or not. Kishi so far hasn't proven he can write woman very well but its probably a bit of a stretch to assume he'd completely rewrite Sarada to more resemble her mother or the typical damsel love interest. Lets all relax.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> The man who decided to make Boruto Sasuke's student in the first place is now in charge of BOTH Sasuke and Boruto?


The man who was forced to do that to get Sasuke included in the movie more thaN his usual 5 minutes per movie?

The man who love dad issues,  created the only chaarcter developement Sarada had before Kodashit,  literally froze her in bed   for a year and lolimoto whored her?
Oh, sure I do too


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Ugh the half Uchiha bait again.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Kawaki coming into the anime to become the second protag like Sasuke.


that won't make sarada less relevant, she can still be involved in the eps since the anime shows everyone consistently


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> Five stages of grief:
> 
> Denial, Anger, Bargaining, Depression and Acceptance.
> 
> ...


 let me put in Asturian

NON

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

What is the current discussion about again?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> They are not better.
> 
> Sakura vs Sasori is 1000 times better than Sarada's chidori, so Kishi can write better things when he wants, even with "bad" characters.
> 
> Even Hinata vs Neji had more weight character wise than Sarada's hollow moment.


saosri fight is part 2 sakura fight. we're talking about part 1 sarada here
sarada in the boro fight is better than hinata against neji. boro is much stronger than neji and sarada lead the team in that fight. so idk how that hinata fight is better than sarada against boro?


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> That’s pretty mean to make fun of him for this.


What's empathy today?! Someone lose their job whether you liked him or not, that was his source of income. 
Laughing at the face of unemployed people....the anime community keeps getting better

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> lolimoto


----------



## TheOmega (Nov 16, 2020)

Dat KISHI!! YES!! FINALLY!!


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> Itachi is Sasuke's main character motivation for most of the manga and treated like a saint.
> 
> Sarada isn't a primary motivator or factor to Boruto or Kawaki, so yeah, she will probably be the worst treated main Uchiha. Happy to be proven wrong.


I want to disagree but I can't   

Although her not being motivation to boruto or kawaki is a good thing not bad

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Screen time means nothing.
> 
> Relevant is not something I'd argue for Sarada even with her relevance in anime only arcs.
> 
> ...


not talking about plot only, i'm talking about sarada' screentime and involvement in the anime with kawaki and co


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> So Boruto's goal is to defeat Sarada? The reason he wants to defeat Kawaki in the flash-forward is because Sarada's pain matters to him that much? Sarada is his rival figure?
> 
> You see where I'm going, right? Sarada is not important to Boruto from a narrative perspective the way Itachi was to Sasuke, or Sasuke was to Naruto and the whole plot. Obito & Madara were primary antagonists.



Don't expect him to understand.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Kishi wanting more Sasuke screen time wasn't the only reason he made Sasuke Boruto's teacher.



yes it was


Char Aznable said:


> Stop cherry picking.
> 
> Any time Kishi has a chance we see the dude toss the two Boruto/Sasuke together.




Nope

He never had a chance

He left the thing after gaiden and Kodashit was his co scripter  while he perpetrated gaiden




Char Aznable said:


> If anything maybe he even told Kodachi to hold back because he himself wanted to handle Boruto/Sasuke's dynamic personally.


  whos  dreaming now?


FAMILY DRAMA, FAMILT DRAMA, FAMILY DRAMA MOTO


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> Not anymore
> 
> Kishi is back


The anime is still canon, the manga will still be monthly.. Come on Sarada's tomoes are canon and whatever she will do vs deepa is canon. You'd better take it coz that's all we're gonna get, it's like retsuden

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Screen time means nothing.
> 
> Relevant is not something I'd argue for Sarada even with her relevance in anime only arcs.
> 
> ...


And Kawaki and Boruto would be taken by Boro's virus if you delete her.

Don't get me wrong she is not treated good there but still.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> They are not better.
> 
> Sakura vs Sasori is 1000 times better than Sarada's chidori, so Kishi can write better things when he wants, even with "bad" characters.
> 
> Even Hinata vs Neji had more weight character wise than Sarada's hollow moment.


You do know you're comparing part 1 grown up sakura to kid sarada kinda proving the point


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


>


  The sooner Kishi realized manga  is flopping becasue of him, too the better


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Reboryushon said:


> Sarada is Haruno, her only Uchiha affinities so far are the Sharingan and Dark hair. The freaking girl even uses glasses..


There are some of the biggest reaches I've ever seen since borusara fans

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> And Kawaki and Boruto would be dead by Boru's virus if you delete her.



That’s a weird way to spell Mitsuki’s name

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Don't get me wrong she is not treated good there


how?
she was team leader
she pinpointed boro's core
she lead the team and came up with a strategy for them

kawaki literally said in the hospital that she did the most in the fight. you're underestimating the boro fight too much.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> And Kawaki and Boruto would be taken by Boro's virus if you delete her.
> 
> Don't get me wrong she is not treated good there but still.


You know they'd find a way to deal with it.

Borushiki byakugan or Mitsuki himself, whatever it doesn't really matter.

My post was about lore/plot and not fights/screen time which is easily flexible and able to change at a moments notice without effecting the plot.

A fight isn't.


Boro would be defeated in someway. Isshiki would still want Boruto, Boruto would still be Momo's vessel, etc...

And it isn't like Boro was going to kill them anyways when he wanted to actually abduct said kids alive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> You do know you're comparing part 1 grown up sakura to kid sarada kinda proving the point


Ah yes sure... Ignore the Hinata part.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The anime is still canon, the manga will still be monthly.. Come on Sarada's tomoes are canon and whatever she will do vs deepa is canon. You'd better take it coz that's all we're gonna get, it's like retsuden


  And retsuden is considered what, exacctly?
It had a chance when this shit franchise was marvelized but now we have author back and I go sadly back to my roots


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> how?
> she was team leader
> she pinpointed boro's core
> she lead the team and came up with a strategy for them
> ...


In the MANGA, no in the fight.



Char Aznable said:


> You know they'd find a way to deal with it.
> 
> Borushiki byakugan or Mitsuki himself, whatever it doesn't really matter.
> 
> ...


If Byakugou plot comes back and it's related to karma you know who is getting it.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 16, 2020)

...I'd never thought this would happen. 2020 continues to impress me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Ignore the Hinata part.


sarada's fight against boro was much better than hinata fighting FOR naruto because he said fight. thats not a good sign for a female.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DekuScrub (Nov 16, 2020)

<-Me in this thread...

Reactions: Funny 9 | Kage 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Ah yes sure... Ignore the Hinata part.


Idk about hinata tbh. Wasn't everything for her centered around naruto even in that fight? And she never did anything after.


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 16, 2020)

I hope Kishimoto will help Ikemoto to draw correctly now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> In the MANGA, no in the fight.
> 
> 
> If Byakugou plot comes back and it's related to karma you know who is getting it.


Who? You're referring to Boruto right? Honest question


----------



## Kanki (Nov 16, 2020)

Please can he just rip it all up and explore a new continent with ninja

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Ngl, Sarada stans be overhyping that Boro fight at times. Like I said, the bar is low.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> Ngl, Sarada stans be overhyping that Boro fight at times. Like I said, the bar is low.


The bar is low but with kishi the bar is underground.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Idk about hinata tbh. Wasn't everything for her centered around naruto even in that fight? And she never did anything after.


she was scared to fight neji but when naruto told her fight she was motivated, she needed naruto to actually be brave and fight, whereas sarada is fighting a fucking inner by herself without fear or hesitation. there's no competition here. sarada literally went by herself to fight boro 1 v 1.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> *she was scared to fight neji but when naruto told her fight she was motivated, she needed naruto to actually be brave and fight, whereas sarada is fighting a fucking inner by herself without fear o*r hesitation. there's no competition here. sarada literally went by herself to fight boro 1 v 1.


@Foxfoxal  

I'd rather not have any emotional weight at all than this, but it's my opinion


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Byakugou existed before Sarada.



yes
her mother has it



Char Aznable said:


> Her not existing wouldn't change Boruto seeking Tsunade for advice, it would just go about via different means.




Sarada´s mother´s teacher has it


----------



## Toph (Nov 16, 2020)

Just as Hyuga stans finally had a chance for some Byakugan upgrade

Kishimoto comes out of retirement and continues to stroke his Uchiha boner 

We go Naruto Super aka the Uchiha Show (with some Naruto)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

People now acting like kishimoto didnt lay down everything that made sarada great 
Her soft heartedness 
Her being friendly but fierce curious and smart at the same time 
Her dream of being hokage, a very interesting potential relationship with naruto.
Everything that happened afterwards ( chidrori, 3T ) is nothing that kishimoto wouldnt have done, and maybe he would have actually shown it! 
Even her being team captain is just a consequence of her hokage goal and served such narration. 
Not saying ksihomoto will do 1000 times better, not saying kishimoto is the best at writing female. But all the doom and gloom and all the stupid over reactions about him suddenly ruining everything is just ridiculous. But hey I forgot he isnt the one who actually wrote sarada in gaiden

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> she was scared to fight neji but when naruto told her fight she was motivated, she needed naruto to actually be brave and fight, whereas sarada is fighting a fucking inner by herself without fear or hesitation. there's no competition here. sarada literally went by herself to fight boro 1 v 1.


She was not just being scared, it was more than that, she was treated like shit by her father, she felt worthless, she was always training by herself trying to change, this manga wishes to have such personal scenes.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Horo said:


> Just as Hyuga stans finally had a chance for some Byakugan upgrade
> 
> Kishimoto comes out of retirement and continues to stroke his Uchiha boner
> 
> We go Naruto Super aka the Uchiha Show (with some Naruto)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Horo said:


> Just as Hyuga stans finally had a chance for some Byakugan upgrade
> 
> Kishimoto comes out of retirement and continues to stroke his Uchiha boner
> 
> We go Naruto Super aka the Uchiha Show (with some Naruto)


What uchiha boner for the hundredth time if you followed the series you'd know there is no uchiha boner


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> People now acting like kishimoto didnt lay down everything that made sarada great
> Her soft heartedness
> Her being friendly but fierce curious and smart at the same time
> Her dream of being hokage, a very interesting potential relationship with naruto.
> ...


 O-FUCKING -LÉ


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Btw I never expected Sarada to match Kawaki and Boruto, so I'm not crying about it, I do expect her to be easily one of the strongest character.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> People now acting like kishimoto didnt lay down everything that made sarada great
> Her soft heartedness
> Her being friendly but fierce curious and smart at the same time
> Her dream of being hokage, a very interesting potential relationship with naruto.
> ...


but like that was origin story, she needed that development to move on, she needed closure with sasuke and her sharingan needed to awaken. now what matters is the rest.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Btw I never expected Sarada to match Kawaki and Boruto, so I'm not crying about it, I do expect her to be easily one of the strongest character.


My expectations are perfect susanoo and a good ms ability. It is too much? And reach God tier. That's it.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> She was not just being scared, it was more than that, she was treated like shit by her father, she felt worthless, she was always training by herself trying to change, this manga wishes to have such personal scenes.


This manga is dead inside

Only thing Kishi has for him is  his penchant for drama

But Ike drawing it will negate even that


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> She was not just being scared, it was more than that, she was treated like shit by her father, she felt worthless, she was always training by herself trying to change, this manga wishes to have such personal scenes.


well sarada isn't hinata? sarada doesn't have the same issues, i know kodachi lacks drama and proper characterization but what sarada did in the boro fight shows how strong and brave she is. hinata will always be that one girl who is obsessed with naruto and her entire character revolves around him


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> If anything pray for Sarada actually LEARNING/MAKING her OWN technique for once.
> 
> You want her not to be like Sakura? Have her moveset not be ONLY a clone of other peoples.


Forget that, make sarada a sasuke clone with byakago asap, kishi is writing it we are redcued to female character scraps. Sasuke clone would be the best thing to happen to her now, I've lowered my standards so much that I'd take amaterasu now too.


She no longer has the liberty of getting anything unique, sasuke clone with byakago and beingaa Frontline fighter instead of background medic would be enough

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The bar is low but with kishi the bar is underground.



Yeah. But we really need to stop acting like the Boro fight was some top tier quality writing for Sarada. It was _decent_ and I’m being generous with that comment





Off topic, Levi literally just puked on me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> Yeah. But we really need to stop acting like the *Boro fight was some top tier quality writing for Sarada*. It was _decent_ and I’m being generous with that comment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never said that tho


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> My expectations are perfect susanoo and a good ms ability. It is too much? And reach God tier. That's it.


Those are her natural progression that is like the bare minimum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Never said that tho



Yeah I know, I’m throwing jabs at Jacko.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

@KamuiKye Kishi may resurface whatever the Mituski oneshot was implying.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> If anything pray for Sarada actually LEARNING/MAKING her OWN technique for once.
> 
> You want her not to be like Sakura? Have her moveset not be ONLY a clone of other peoples.


Naruto and Sasuke did not do any jutsu by their own until Shippuden and her MS unless the worst case scenario happens gives her already something different.

So this is pointless, she is the less copy of her parents of the whole cast of kids even if she has their jutsus, it's like complaining the clans having the same jutsus.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Naruto and Sasuke did not do any jutsu by their own until Shippuden and her MS until the worst case scenario happens gives her already something different.
> 
> So this is pointless, she is the less copy of her parent of the whole cast of kids even if she has their jutsus, it's like complaining the clans having the same jutsus.


I mean if I had that low bar for Boruto then he would've never been deemed capable enough to one day face the Otsutuski by himself.

Everyone got new things, old things are old. No need to copy and paste/follow the old ways when said old ways are obsolete.

Naruto got a new form for goodness sake. 

Chakra Avatars and PS are useless. So is a ton of other old stuff


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> I mean that is still just copy pasta and clearly not enough to face the O clan.


Sasuke clone as in with rinnegan and Ems plus byakago. Enough to face base otsutsuki like Kinshiki tbh. That should be enough


Foxfoxal said:


> Those are her natural progression that is like the bare minimum.


You do know she'll have to get external boosts to get even till there 


Her max potential without any plot powerups is slightly above itachi tier and she'll go blind after using a ribcage susanoo.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> O-FUCKING -LÉ


But hey what do I know. I am sure people enjoy seeing their fav be relevant in 3 chapters out of 50+ 
Also the thing with kishimoto is that he knows very well he is an incel, he knows he cant write female for shit. But when he legitimately tried with sarada going as far as reading books about women, it fucking worked and the character was great. People acting doom and gloom is hilarious. 
And I also love how people take the samurai 8 shit out of context. I am sorry but just because that other girl from S8 wasnt a super duper warrior doesnt mean she was a bad character. If her purpose was to be a fighter and he turned be into some support trash? Then fine. He fucked up 
If her purpose was NEVER to be a fighter in the first place then using her as an example is DUMB. To prove anything you would have to show me an example of a character intended to be a warrior in S8 but who got turned into trash because she was a woman. 
So I dont know what folks are trying to prove using Ann or idk what. Does she have the same narrative purpose as sarada? Does she like sarada, has a totally independent goal which doesnt depend on anyone? 
Yah...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Mapel (Nov 16, 2020)

Sarada fans aren't overhyping the Boro fight.

Kodachi put Sarada in a fight with the two main Male leads.
She had the least amount of power ups and no transformations.

Yet she took charge and practically carried the fight.

Get back to me when Kishi does something similar.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> It was _decent_ and I’m being generous with that comment


It was literally a bone with a tiny bit of meat on it thrown to Sarada and Mitsuki to give their fans something to chew on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Sarada is clearly the focus right now but MITSUKI can actually gain from this too. Dude is like a pet snake at the moment.


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> @KamuiKye Kishi may resurface whatever the Mituski oneshot was implying.



My Sun & Moon dynamic is coming back. No more sage mode nerfing, No more sidelining. No more of that rooftop. He’s COMING. I have a FEELING. 



Sarada stans may have lost but I, the biggest Mitsuki Stan, probably WON. A soul for a soul ig.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> My Sun & Moon dynamic is coming back. No more sage mode nerfing, No more sidelining. No more of that rooftop. He’s COMING. I have a FEELING.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarada stans may have lost




AHEM
that remains to be seen


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> Sarada fans aren't overhyping the Boro fight.
> 
> Kodachi put Sarada in a fight with the two main Male leads.
> She had the least amount of power ups and no transformations.
> ...


ALL. OF. THIS


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Dang @Abcdjdj1234 is broken. At max he believes Sarada is Sasuke EMS level.
> 
> RIP


EMS level will require plot powerups, without that she's slightly above itachi level and blind at this rate

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> Sarada fans aren't overhyping the Boro fight.
> 
> Kodachi put Sarada in a fight with the two main Male leads.
> She had the least amount of power ups and no transformations.
> ...


Tell me the last time sakura even remotely got focus compared to sasuke and kakashi in a group team 7 fight let alone outshining them. Oh wait, never.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Mother superior Kabuto and the Onion army!


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> We talking about the same anime where Sasuke was told to come to dinner, and missed it because he was busy talking to Boruto in a tree?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Zef said:


> No its relevant because @Abcdjdj1234 is talking about the anime showing a loving SSS family while completely ignoring all the times they didn't.
> 
> Two minute date that Sakura says Sasuke forgot @Abcdjdj1234
> 
> *TWO.MINUTE.DATE*


How does that even WORK? 
it's not even possible. If they met each others said hi, at least talked about fear shit before getting to the "muh love you and kiss and all" that's at LEAST 20 minutes ( and I am generous because sakura was already deeply in love). Then they have to actually you know perform the act of love to fucking procreate, which IF SASUKE isnt a "speed racer" kind of dude should take at least 10 minutes with preliminary included, and I am generous. That's already more than 2 minutes it makes no sense 
Like how did it even happen?! Sasuke saw sakura from afar ran jumped on her 1.30 boom baby-> bye? 
 I am legitimately interested, is it explained? I want to know how this is even possible


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> My Sun & Moon dynamic is coming back. No more sage mode nerfing, No more sidelining. No more of that rooftop. He’s COMING. I have a FEELING.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarada stans may have lost but I, the biggest Mitsuki Stan, probably WON. A soul for a soul ig.


If hes gonna to be just like mitsuki was in early boruto anime  with the boruto is "muh sun" cringe then kishi can keep him.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> Mother superior Kabuto and the Onion army!


One can only imagine the shins with sarada like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> How does that even WORK?
> it's not even possible. If they met each others said hi, at least talked about fear shit before getting to the "muh love you and kiss and all" that's at LEAST 20 minutes ( and I am generous because sakura was already deeply in love). Then they have to actually you know perform the act of love to fucking procreate, which IF SASUKE isnt a "speed racer" kind of dude should take at least 10 minutes with preliminary included, and I am generous. That's already more than 2 minutes it makes no sense
> Like how did it even happen?! Sasuke saw sakura from afar ran jumped on her 1.30 boom baby-> bye?
> I am legitimately interested, is it explained? I want to know how this is even possible


Honda was trolling with a date
he forbade mentioning the roadtrip in his gaiden version

dont you worry-Bat has his time to train at baby making and Sarada was born like two days after Burp was spawned


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Pat do you really think she'll be magically treated better once kishi is back
> 
> 
> When has he ever treated females nicely


No 
Alphabet do you believe she will suddenly treated like utter trash once kishimoto comes back? YES and this is exactly what you are arguing in this thread and I am calling you out on your jabroni jobber logic here. 
Particularly when everything that made the character interesting was laid by kishimoto


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> One can only imagine the shins with sarada like this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cursemark (Nov 16, 2020)

Aside from the female thing maybe some good can come from this. Perhaps Kishi can make more sense of this Otsutsuki plotline that Kodachi made a mess of or maybe Naruto and the others will finally show off techniques they were supposed to have that Kodachi completely forgot about... Will Konohamaru finally stop being a jobber and turn into somebody worthy of becoming Hokage?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheOmega (Nov 16, 2020)

Hopefully Boruto gets that lil stem back on his head again


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Yeah since when you look at Gaiden you can't really see how it fits with the O clan plot.
> 
> But the Mituski one shot. Moon and Sun stuff. Boruto connection?
> 
> ...



That and It was stated that Orochi’s data on Otsutsuki would be critical/helpful. Let’s hope it’s still relevant and ties to Mitsuki’s character. Mitsuki is literally a blank page in the manga rn so Kishi better give him some justice. DONT FUMBLE THE BAG


Ngl, I forgot about Toneri.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> No
> Alphabet do you believe she will suddenly treated like utter trash once kishimoto comes back? YES and this is exactly what you are arguing in this thread and I am calling you out on your jabroni jobber logic here.
> Particularly when everything that made the character interesting was laid by kishimoto


Okay fair but it's not like I don't have reasons to belive so


----------



## Momoshiki (Nov 16, 2020)

I for one cannot wait for Kishimoto's return.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

fuff said:


> u never know cor, you know how kishi loves his uchiha. I hope he will make sasuke present when sarada was sick but she doesnt remember it was just a blurry image she thought she made up. sasuke saw itachi crying so this could be possible..i hope....


rats I missed answering back to his

Kishi still owes us at least roadtrip flashbacks
No excuse-thing is already drawn


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Cursemark said:


> Aside from the female thing maybe some good can come from this. *Perhaps Kishi can make more sense of this Otsutsuki plotline* that Kodachi made a mess


 



Cursemark said:


> Will Konohamaru finally stop being a jobber and turn into somebody worthy of becoming Hokage?


Not sure why people still believe  this wet dream of kono as Hokage when sarada is right around the corner

Reactions: Kage 2


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Arles Celes said:


> NauSaku wasn't canon tho.
> 
> So if Kishi likes his male protag to end up with the girl who isn't the hot blooded female MC then BoruSara may never become a  thing.
> 
> A Salad pining for an abusive Kawaki though...


  Dont go even there with Asses chaff, my Celes


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Not sure why people still believe  this wet dream of kono as Hokage when sarada is right around the corner





Cursemark said:


> Aside from the female thing maybe some good can come from this. Perhaps Kishi can make more sense of this Otsutsuki plotline that Kodachi made a mess of or maybe Naruto and the others will finally show off techniques they were supposed to have that Kodachi completely forgot about... Will Konohamaru finally stop being a jobber and turn into somebody worthy of becoming Hokage?



Lol sarada herself is struggling for relevance as an uchiha and mitsuki as a generic anomaly with SM, hell sasuke is struggling and people thinking konohamaru gonna do shit


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Kishi probably isn't fixing anything with the Otsutsuki plotline, i feel like people forget that Kishi was Kodachi's editor for the last four years


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Mitsuki's Sage Mode

Boruto's Jogan.


Beyond Volume 1 for both (since Mitsuki's oneshot was included with volume 1) we haven't seen said eyes actually make a present time debut in the manga.

Anime went crazy but any played it safe for both with Mitusuki's sage mode not even showing anything new beyond speed and power buffs.


But now their redebuts will be done by Kishi.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 16, 2020)

Rai said:


> @BlinkST @Klue @Ganta
> 
> Kishi back.


What a surprise

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cursemark (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> Not sure why people still believe  this wet dream of kono as Hokage when sarada is right around the corner



It was his dream since the beginning of part 1 and Kishimoto planted seeds here and there that would eventually lead him to that place. Do you all think that Konohamaru and Kishi would suddenly forget about this and make Sarada the Hokage after Naruto?


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Forget that, make sarada a sasuke clone with byakago asap, kishi is writing it we are redcued to female character scraps. Sasuke clone would be the best thing to happen to her now, I've lowered my standards so much that I'd take amaterasu now too.
> 
> 
> She no longer has the liberty of getting anything unique, sasuke clone with byakago and beingaa Frontline fighter instead of background medic would be enough


Did u really just say u want her to be a sasuke clone? Sasuke wasn't that a good of a character. And the fact u want her to be like someone rather than her own character?  ,i'm disappointed in u


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Cursemark said:


> It was his dream since the beginning of part 1 and Kishimoto planted seeds here and there that would eventually lead him to that place. Do you all think that Konohamaru and Kishi would suddenly forget about this and make Sarada the Hokage after Naruto?




Kishimoto being back makes one thing sure, at least

Sarada will be hokage


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Mitsuki's Sage Mode
> 
> Boruto's Jogan.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

123fire said:


> Did u really just say u want her to be a sasuke clone? Sasuke wasn't that a good of a character. And the fact u want her to be like someone rather than her own character?  ,i'm disappointed in



I'm talking Moveset and power wise


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> Kishimoto being back makes one thing sure, at least
> 
> Sarada will be hokage


Sarada was always going to be hokage that is no longer an achievement


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Just one honest question tbh @Zef @pat pat @Zensuki
> 
> Do y'all really thinking things are doing to drastically improve for sarada once kishi has come back? He's the one who pushed borusara and boruto - sasuke. Do you really see her getting amazing development and training with kishi when they're likely not to deviate much from the established formula at all and kishi is known to shaft females ?


 Dear alphabet, do you realise the irony of your question when you are literally the one defending the idea that her character will fundamentally go to shit just because kishimoto is the author?  
He pushed boruto sasuke literally so that sasuke could be more prominent in the movie he literally said it.
I just want you to NOTICE ONE THING 
in the actual movie sarada isnt the only one to blush. There is a scene that is the exact mirror of the hokage mountain scene, where sarada tells boruto his eyes are blue ( in a totally non romantic way, as she had a serious face and just made a remark) and boruto blushed. ( this was back when boruto was still an edgy *leave me alone* guy). 2) the hokage mountain scene was a LOOOT more subtle in the movie than in the manga where they literally had her legs shaking and going over the top, and conveniently the boruto blushing scene was deleted from the scene it was in in the movie. They put it in the hokage mountain scene. So it was a totally romantic toned scene 1) and 2) it made the relation between boruto and sarada ONE DIMENSIONAL. Mega plus point : they added a panel of mitsuki doing a "wtf are you on about" during the hokage mountain scene, portraying sarada as the girl totally in love that acts irrationally and that no one can understand.
Whereas in the actual movie, sarada blushes when boruto shows some resolve and determination as a Man talking about his future. But boruto also gets blushy and goes tsundere when sarada makes a non romantic remark about his eyes. 
In the movie's case( where you like it or not) it is a subtle two way relationship where both characters are eager to react to each others and are emotionally weak to each others soft words which lays ground for a perfectly balanced and healthy relationship 
As opposed to the others kishimoto relationships where it's one girl obsessing over a boy who either doesnt care or despise her. 
So even that one thing you can shit on kishimoto for, which was to do borusara pairing, he did it in tbe least predatory way for sarada's character. 
   He made it very clear that boruto himself might have a very soft spot for sarada, he didnt include her in a questionable conversation with another young girl who dresses like a hoe and talk about men like a kitty in her "it's time to roll" time of the year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> Sarada fans aren't overhyping the Boro fight.
> 
> Kodachi put Sarada in a fight with the two main Male leads.
> She had the least amount of power ups and no transformations.
> ...


That's what i'm trying to say , it's the fact she's fighting with 2 main male characters and being their captain and taking the lead is what made sarada a good heroine


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Excited. Exciting.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Sarada was always going to be hokage that is no longer an achievement


  in Kishi view, it is


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> Dear alphabet, do you realise the irony of your question when you are literally the one defending the idea that her character will fundamentally go to shit just because kishimoto is the author?
> He pushed boruto sasuke literally so that sasuke could be more prominent in the movie he literally said it.
> I just want you to NOTICE ONE THING
> in the actual movie sarada isnt the only one to blush. There is a scene that is the exact mirror of the hokage mountain scene, where sarada tells boruto his eyes are blue ( in a totally non romantic way, as she had a serious face and just made a remark) and boruto blushed. ( this was back when boruto was still an edgy *leave me alone* guy). 2) the hokage mountain scene was a LOOOT more subtle in the movie than in the manga where they literally had her legs shaking and going over the top, and conveniently the boruto blushing scene was deleted from the scene it was in in the movie. They put it in the hokage mountain scene. So it was a totally romantic toned scene 1) and 2) it made the relation between boruto and sarada ONE DIMENSIONAL. Mega plus point : they added a panel of mitsuki doing a "wtf are you on about" during the hokage mountain scene, portraying sarada as the girl totally in love that acts irrationally and that no one can understand.
> ...


What subtle?  She turned as red as a beet in the orginal movie, the anime toned it down

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Cursemark said:


> It was his dream since the beginning of part 1 and Kishimoto planted seeds here and there that would eventually lead him to that place. Do you all think that Konohamaru and Kishi would suddenly forget about this and make Sarada the Hokage after Naruto?


Firstly kono isn't going to be kage if naruto falls anytime soon, no matter who's writing, he just isn't ready.  Kishi didn't have  kakashi Hokage in part 1 naruto for this reason

2nd. As harsh as it sounds, kono is a side character. If his goals clash with a major character like sarada's they can be thrown out in favor of said major characters goal.

Only path here for kono is if kishi pulls a kakashi and have him a "place holder" Hokage for a couple years only to step down for sarada not too long after


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Corvida said:


> in Kishi view, it is


It is really not tbh. Even Tsunade was second choice behind jiraya, kakashi was a placeholder


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Out of kishi and kodachi i think SP writes sarada the best. She has countless amount of momnets there

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Fuck this thread.

Where dem spoilers for Kishi’s first chapter ?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 5 | Informative 2 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Boruto in  Kishi's first chapter be like:

"I never go back on my word!! I will become the shadow hokage someday!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Okay fair but it's not like I don't have reasons to belive so


What reason do you have to believe so? The fact that he went out of his way to read a book specifically to write her, gave her motivations closer to naruto and made naruto the first fatherly figure she had making it very clear that her role in his narrative would parallel that of naruto's ( which is backed up by the fact that het MS is literally a sun) 
If that's your evidence to prove she is gonna get shit on then well you wouldnt be a good LAWYER monsieur! 
 


Corvida said:


> Honda was trolling with a date
> he forbade mentioning the roadtrip in his gaiden version
> 
> dont you worry-Bat has his time to train at baby making and Sarada was born like two days after Burp was spawned


Well glad to hear that, because if in addition of always being out of chakra he is also always out of boner then that's one hell of a life for the guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Fuck this thread.
> 
> Where dem spoilers for Kishi’s first chapter ?


Here was me thinking this news was keeping us all nicely distracted while waiting for the chapter spoilers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

My opinion  on the whole  sarada thing.
I don't think sarada will be that much  different under kishi
The good: she'll get more screen time.

The bad: he will most likely amplify the cringe shipping stuff . Say what you want but its been pretty none existant I'm the manga since the sumire chapter like 2+ years ago.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> What reason do you have to believe so? The fact that he went out of his way to read a book specifically to write her, gave her motivations closer to naruto and made naruto the first fatherly figure she had making it very clear that her role in his narrative would parallel that of naruto's ( which is backed up by the fact that het MS is literally a sun)
> If that's your evidence to prove she is gonna get shit on then well you wouldnt be a good LAWYER monsieur!
> 
> 
> Well glad to hear that, because if in addition of always being out of chakra he is also always out of boner then that's one hell of a life for the guy


He's not gonna really continue it and read up more books to write saradas character tho


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Well at least under kishimoto villains will have depth


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Fuck this thread.



fuck the franchise, really


xingi said:


> My opinion  on the whole  sarada thing.
> I don't think sarada will be that much  different under kishi
> The good: she'll get more screen time.
> 
> The bad: he will most likely amplify the cringe shipping stuff . Say what you want but its been pretty none existant I'm the manga since the sumire chapter like 2+ years ago.


Sumire has beeing doing the worrying hand in chest for months !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> My opinion  on the whole  sarada thing.
> I don't think sarada will be that much  different under kishi
> The good: she'll get more screen time.
> 
> The bad: he will most likely amplify the cringe shipping stuff . Say what you want but its been pretty none existant I'm the manga since the sumire chapter like 2+ years ago.


I mean getting more screentime under kishi isn't always a good thing considering the cringe shipping stuff..

On one side I really want him to write her like he did in gaiden, hell bring back his uchiha wank a little conserving she has the sharingan.. , as a serious hokage contender but I can't help think we'll have more cringe ship shit


----------



## N7Greenfire (Nov 16, 2020)

Yo I just woke up, have they talked anymore about weather its a continuation or a reboot yet?


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

N7Greenfire said:


> Yo I just woke up, have they talked anymore about weather its a *continuation or a reboot* yet?


How in the actual fuck did this cross your mind ?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 16, 2020)

"The creator of Boruto's dad"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Momoshiki (Nov 16, 2020)

Praying for a reboot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

N7Greenfire said:


> Yo I just woke up, have they talked anymore about weather its a continuation or a reboot yet?


lol it is a continuation. This upcoming chapter is written by Kishi.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Sarada was always going to be hokage that is no longer an achievement


 Damn poor people like Mitsuki who does not even have a dream.


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> lol it is a continuation. This upcoming chapter is written by Kishi.


What are you saying ? It’s not... it’s Naruto Part 3 !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Why tf are they going to reboot a series that is even over?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Damn poor people like Mitsuki who does not even have a dream.



You’re always coming for Mitsuki.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Damn poor people like Mitsuki who does not even have a dream.


He has the male gender on his side now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> You’re always coming for Mitsuki.


It is to prove my point to Abc that Sarada has it better than everyone who is not Boruto and Kawaki.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> It is to prove my point to Abc that *Sarada has it better than everyone who is not Boruto and Kawaki.*


Naruto, sasuke...

And now with kishi, even that much just took a big L


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Just saying, I'm going to haunt you for eternity, if Kishi writes Sarada better  @Abcdjdj1234

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Naruto, sasuke...
> 
> And now with kishi, even that much just took a big L


Lmao, I would be mad if Naruto and Sasuke were less important than Sarada.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## King1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Tbh, it would have been better if kishi had taken over the artist role in Boruto instead of the script writer role since he is known for his good arts/drawing instead of his writing skills.

I don’t rate kishi as a writer so don’t expect him to make that big of an impact in Boruto in terms of quality writing or sales but if he was drawing the manga then surely he would make a great impact

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Lmao, I would be mad if Naruto and Sasuke were less important than Sarada.


Right now? Sure come on some day the baton has to be passed  or she'll forever be in their shadow..


Foxfoxal said:


> Just saying, I'm going to haunt you for *eternity, if Kishi writes Sarada better * @Abcdjdj1234


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

King1 said:


> Tbh, it would have been better if kishi had taken over the artist role in Boruto instead of the script writer role since he is known for his good arts/drawing instead of his writing skills.
> 
> I don’t rate kishi as a writer so don’t expect him to make that big of an impact in Boruto in terms of quality writing or sales but if he was drawing the manga then surely he would make a great impact


Kishi is not a nobody to be just drawing someone else story.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

We should call this the NEO Kishi era.

So, Kishi era, Kodachi era, Neo Kishi era.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Right now? Sure come on some day the baton has to be passed  or she'll forever be in their shadow..


You are the one that has less fate in your own fave, don't project your insecurities in my opinions.

I never even wanted Boruto and Kawaki to surpass Naruto and Sasuke, sadly it happened, which means more characters will do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> You are the one that has less fate in your own fave, don't project your insecurities in my opinions.
> 
> I never even wanted Boruto and Kawaki to surpass Naruto and Sasuke, sadly it happened, which means more characters will do it.


I'm saying of course it's okay for naruto / sasuke to be more relevant than her, but someday ideally in the future she should be more relevant... Right?


----------



## King1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Kishi is not a nobody to be just drawing someone else story.


That’s why the better outcome if kishi really wanted to come back would have been him fully taking over Boruto both in terms of writing and drawing since even if his writing skills are not that good, his arts will at least make up for it.

Yet we have a situation where with kishi just being the script writer, the writing will not improve or be more of the same while the arts would still be bad

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

DrAhmadovic98 said:


> *- People are comparing Shippuden Sakura in 700 Naruto manga chapter to Pre timeskip Sarada in 50 chapters of Boruto .
> 
> - Wrong comparison . Wrong logic . Unappreciation for Kodachi's efforts
> 
> ...


I care about sarada  and  I agree with some of the things you've said. But people don't count the anime here, @Foxfoxal does, and she's quite good in the anime, but not the manga. I agree that she's much better than hinata or Sakura tho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

KK under Kishi is also interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 16, 2020)

Nooooooooooooooooo 

I wanted him to make a new manga darnit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## N7Greenfire (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> lol it is a continuation. This upcoming chapter is written by Kishi.


The one this in a few days? Nice.

Also doesnt this totally kill the jougan for good?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

N7Greenfire said:


> The one this in a few days? Nice.
> 
> Also doesnt this totally kill the jougan for good?


No since Kishi was involved in chapter 1's first few pages and Boruto episode 8 and 9, all of which had the Jogan.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> He's not gonna really continue it and read up more books to write saradas character tho


You are as annoying as one could be
Bitching and moaning and crying about things that haven't happened yet while literally trying to deny objective facts that happened in the past. Egg : kishimoto is the reason why sarada is popular, he gave her the personality that allowed everything kodachi did in the boruto manga. And even then kodachi only did the bare minimum 
Kishimoto is the one who made sarada "not boys oriented" because he is the one who defined her goal. 
Very simple, now if you want to continue to bite into the fake worrying going on by some here ( who coincidentally also made fun of sarada being useless in the manga) so it be

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2020)

It's really interesting to me that the last chapter before Kishimoto took over, Sasuke got knocked down. Perhaps there's nothing there but it crossed my mind.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Kishi is not a nobody to be just drawing someone else story.


No but did you forget? @Platypus Can give you the interview. His editor did EVERYTHING. the good characters the executions the ideas everything that is good about naruto was actually the editor, everything else that was bad was kishimoto. 
There are sources! Kishimoto BAD!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> You are as annoying as one could be
> Bitching and moaning and crying about things that haven't happened yet while literally trying to deny objective facts that happened in the past. Egg : kishimoto is the reason why sarada is popular, he gave her the personality that allowed everything kodachi did in the boruto manga. And even then kodachi only did the bare minimum
> Kishimoto is the one who made sarada "not boys oriented" because he is the one who defined her goal.
> Very simple, now if you want to continue to bite into the fake worrying going on by some here ( who coincidentally also made fun of sarada being useless in the manga) so it be


Okay okay we'll see

But not only me, hundreds of people have gone crazy over this lol there are sarada memes everywhere, people's expectations for her are zero to begin with from kishi now


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Interesting to see if the political side of things is more prominent. That was one of the most important things about the series and kodachi was utter garbage at putting any kind of political context behind the events unfolding.


----------



## 123fire (Nov 16, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> But people don't count the anime here


that's on them though. the same people would count moments for boruto in the anime but for sarada be liked "it never happened"


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> Interesting to see if the political side of things is more prominent. That was one of the most important things about the series and kodachi was utter garbage at putting any kind of political context behind the events unfolding.


nah he actually wrote about it in those volume ninja scrolls and they were quite indepth too, just that he never put said stuff into the actual manga chapter themselves

could be an Ikemoto/Kodachi pacing/panel real estate thing 

something you hope at least Kishi will fix, especially if he sketches out storyboards like he did for S8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> nah he actually wrote about it in those volume ninja scrolls and they were quite indepth too, just that he never put said stuff into the actual manga chapter themselves


Ppl really need to read those, they were really  in depth and not some throw any databook

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 16, 2020)

Meh. 

Expectations are the same. Shit

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 16, 2020)

Punished Kiba said:


> Meh.
> 
> Expectations are the same. Shit


Exactly if you think Kishi coming back means the series is saved is kidding themselves

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Exactly if you think Kishi coming back means the series is saved is kidding themselves


@Punished Kiba would only consider the series being saved if Kiba was the MC.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## N7Greenfire (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> No since Kishi was involved in chapter 1's first few pages and Boruto episode 8 and 9, all of which had the Jogan.


That was his byakugan


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

N7Greenfire said:


> That was his byakugan


We aren't going to do this again.

Just wait and see for both of us.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 16, 2020)

Congratulations to those who never gave up on Kishi coming back to Boruto!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kurak (Nov 16, 2020)

This is really bad. Just look at Samurai 8; garbage. I belive Kishi will kill Boruto; and perhaps that's good.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 16, 2020)

I know Samurai 8 was a flop but honestly I felt that Kishi's writing was greatly improved and he benefitted from being able to figure out the plot ahead of time. As well, his panel layout and character designs were A1.

Hopefully he has grown even further and he can make an awesome series.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Kurak (Nov 16, 2020)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Hopefully he has grown even further and he can make an awesome series.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## LegionGod (Nov 16, 2020)

I’m skeptical about it because every single arc Kishimoto has written after the Pain Arc is narratively garbage. The War Arc, The Last, Shin Uchiha, Versus Momoshiki etc

But Boruto wasn't that's good at all. I don't think he can make Boruto any worse than it already is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Neutral 1


----------



## Kurak (Nov 16, 2020)

Its gonna be Naruto and Sasuke part 1 all over again, just with Boruto and Kawaki. Sarada will turn into Sakura and Mituski will disappear 100%.

Whole Boruto feels like bad remake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rai (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> For Mistuki and Sarada? Maybe.
> Boruto? 100% not happening.



Boruto will lose Karma at some point and get Kurama? or that is a mastered Karma Chakra Mode some sort of.

What if he can evolve his right Byakugan to Jougan.

Maybe it can happen.


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 16, 2020)

So which female character will be screwed first by Kishimoto stupidity ? 

Place your bets

Reactions: Agree 1 | Coolest Guy! 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

LegionGod said:


> I’m skeptical about it because every single arc Kishimoto has written after the Pain Arc is narratively garbage. The War Arc, The Last, Shin Uchiha, *Versus Momoshiki *etc
> 
> But Boruto wasn't that's good at all. I don't think he can make Boruto any worse than it already is.


The movie was good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Toph (Nov 16, 2020)

It's almost like things are coming full circle. 

This old post of mine was from 2016, back when Samurai 8 first got announced. Keep in mind, this post does not reflect my feelings about Kishimoto these days, but I feel as time pass, it aged like fine wine.  


			
				Horo said:
			
		

> Lmao. He's off collecting materials from other manga series so he can copy other mangakas' shit just like he did with Naruto, copying Hunter x Hunter during the first half whilst relying heavily on his first editor, Kosuke Yahagi's input. He ain't gonna be surpassing Naruto in terms of writing, ever. His sci-fi manga will most likely be an exact retelling of Naruto, except it's in space and everything has "space" before it. The main character will probably be some generic shonen hero whose goal is to become the next galactic emperor, equivalent to Naruto's goals of becoming Hokage and the manga will be bombarded with woe-is-me characters, emphasis on vengeance, and preach the same values Naruto did.
> 
> This ^ (use bro) better be chilling out with his one-hit wonder ass, if he can't write anything logical or intellectual, what makes him think he can pull off something like a sci-fi? *It's probably gonna end up being a one-shot just like his shitty mafia manga he kept saying he wanted to write so badly, or keep up until 30 chapters before getting cancelled due to decline then he's gonna return to writing more Naruto-related stuff.*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Rai said:


> *Boruto will lose Karma at some point and get Kurama? or that is a mastered Karma Chakra Mode some sort of.*
> 
> What if he can evolve his right Byakugan to Jougan.
> 
> Maybe it can happen.




Sorry but that would be terrible lmao

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rai (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> Sorry but that would be terrible lmao



Wherever  is terrible or not it can happen.

We all know how it went for Naruto's Kurama transformations.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 16, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> So which female character will be screwed first by Kishimoto stupidity ?
> 
> Place your bets


Honestly, The "female Character" meme is annoying because Kishimoto screwed over BOTH male and female characters (Yes, including the main characters Naruto and Sasuke). He's just shit at character writing overall.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 16, 2020)

Punished Kiba said:


> Honestly, The "female Character" meme is annoying because Kishimoto screwed over BOTH male and female characters (Yes, including the main characters Naruto and Sasuke). He's just shit at character writing overall.


Sure but Kiba sucks

Reactions: Funny 6 | Kage 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 16, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> Sure but Kishi sucks


Agreed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TrueG 37 (Nov 16, 2020)

Needed a job after Samurai axed I see  .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 16, 2020)

TrueG 37 said:


> Needed a job after Samurai axed I see  .


He doesn't need a job, he's a millionaire and is set for life.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> nah he actually wrote about it in those volume ninja scrolls and they were quite indepth too, just that he never put said stuff into the actual manga chapter themselves
> 
> could be an Ikemoto/Kodachi pacing/panel real estate thing
> 
> something you hope at least Kishi will fix, especially if he sketches out storyboards like he did for S8


I want to see the story evolve in the manga, not in some random booklet nobody cares about. If an author has a story to tell he needs to tell it, not throwing it all in 2 pages in some booklet. So not putting it in the movie to me at least is the same as not doing jt 
And yes kishimoto was doing sketches for samurai 8. Ans his chemistry with ikemoto is better, I also remember ikemoto once talking about kakashi etc. Maybe ikemoto and kishimoto have a more naruto-like mind


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

neonion said:


> Sorry but that would be terrible lmao


Sorry if my question is a bit inconsiderate. But is that a japanese porn actor?  
Elite tastes

Reactions: Funny 4 | Lewd 1


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 16, 2020)

TrueG 37 said:


> Needed a job after Samurai axed I see  .


Right? Makes it seem like he was totally defeated and said "well i might as well go back"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## TrueG 37 (Nov 16, 2020)

Them: "this was planned from the beginning. Aizen style 4d chess "
Boy if you dont   .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TrueG 37 (Nov 16, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> He doesn't need a job, he's a millionaire and is set for life.


Let me put on my proverbial shocked face and reaction.
*ahem*
What!! You mean to tell me he made money on Naruto!! Even though that has nothing to do with my comment on how Samurai axed failed so miserably?  Well gee man, where would I be without your insightful comment. That's Byakugan lvl insight right there! 
Edit: where's my Emmy? I need an award for my top notch acting skills.


----------



## Bobybobster (Nov 16, 2020)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Right? Makes it seem like he was totally defeated and said "well i might as well go back"


nah it was all planned from the beginning, axed 8 was also part of the plan.


----------



## justcamtro (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Let alone that Ike has only one special effect... Smoke.


VWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Let alone that Ike has only one special effect... Smoke.


And you know what's funnier? Smoke is also how he draws every katon attack BOOM  didnt notice that one right? But yep go back and watch KK vs jigen. His fire and his smoke are literally the same. 
Peak Creativity

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 16, 2020)

every time I get alerts for this thread I feel like I'm reading as title "Kishimoto is hack"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Mapel said:


> Sarada fans aren't overhyping the Boro fight.
> 
> *Kodachi put Sarada in a fight with the two main Male leads.*


And then Sarada proceeded to get the life squeezed out of her by Boro, and needed to get saved by one of the leads which is something @Abcdjdj1234 complained about when the chapter came out 


Y'all stop encouraging Abc's hissy fits.


Even when Kodachi threw us Sarada fans a bone Abc was still being pessimistic. There's never a time when he's not pessimistic.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 16, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> every time I get alerts for this thread I feel like I'm reading as title "Kishimoto is hack"



Same for me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> And then Sarada proceeded to get the life squeezed out of her by Boro, and needed to get saved by one of the leads which is something @Abcdjdj1234 complained about when the chapter came out
> 
> 
> Y'all stop encouraging Abc's hissy fits.
> ...



I though ABc's was a character written by Kishimoto such is the constant crying.


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

If we're being honest Sarada's moment played out similar to Sakura's moment in the War Arc.




Does something cool then immediately gets put in danger afterwards.

Something Abc again complained about when the chapter came out so idk why Kodachi is suddenly his favorite author. 

Even during the "good" moments for Sarada Abc had issues.
But nah, lets pretend we only had issues with Kishi and haven't spent the past few months asking where Sarada is for the current arc.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> If we're being honest Sarada's moment played out similar to Sakura's moment in the War Arc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair to kodachi, the sarada moment lasted much longer and was cooler. HOWEVER 
I Am sorry but this is nothing compared to gaara retrieval arc sakura. Who was proven to be 1) a genius doctor for finding the antidote to fucking sasori's poison 2) a tough friend with pain resistance that is ABNORMAL 3) she had a damn badass fight against sasori, a guy who felt like a real threat back in the days.
That's why you need good and intimidating villains. So that when characters actually beat them it feels impressive

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

I wonder if we are going to get Boruto movies now?

Kawaki also is about to debut apparently soon in the anime so any  future movie can potentially have him in there as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> If we're being honest Sarada's moment played out similar to Sakura's moment in the War Arc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m sure ABC knows lol. I think he’s just scared that Kishi might massacre Sarada even more than Kodachi has.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> If we're being honest Sarada's moment played out similar to Sakura's moment in the War Arc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These two aren't really the same tho.

Reason why people didn't take that sakura moment seriously was because she compared herself to naruto and Sasuke only to be saved by them(again) immediately after. It became a meme rather than a "powerful moment"

For sarada it was clear monster boro was out of everyone's league and they all hot crushed until Momoshiki

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> I’m sure ABC knows lol. I think he’s just scared that Kishi might massacre Sarada even more than Kodachi has.


Only thing I'm concerned about is pairing BS.

Besides that Sarada is an Uchiha and Kishi basically revolved Naruto around Uchiha's so *I don't see* Sarada getting *more* sidelined then she is now.


Char Aznable said:


> I wonder if we are going to get Boruto movies now?


With how successful the last movie was I'm shocked they haven't rushed to do more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> With how successful the last movie was I'm shocked they haven't rushed to do more


Not sure if it was true or not but the Urashiki arc was apparently suppose to be a movie but was opted to be an anime arc instead.

I guess because the anime was desperately looking for material or maybe they just thought it being an arc to celebrate Naruto's anniversary was better.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> I’m sure ABC knows lol. I think he’s just scared that Kishi might massacre Sarada even more than Kodachi has.


 What the hell is there even to massacre? Lmao


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

xingi said:


> These two aren't really the same tho.
> 
> Reason why people didn't take that sakura moment seriously


I'm not talking about what people did or didn't take seriously.

I'm talking about these heroine having their heroics be undermined almost immediately after doing something relevant.



Char Aznable said:


> Not sure if it was true or not but the Urashiki arc was apparently suppose to be a movie but was opted to be an anime arc instead.


I think that's wrong, iirc Urashiki was supposed to have been squeezed in with the Boruto Movie but there wasn't enough time or something

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> I think that's wrong, iirc Urashiki was supposed to have been squeezed in with the Boruto Movie but there wasn't enough time or something


Yeah that too but when the boyhood arc was being announced I remember posts and stuff saying it was suppose to be a movie or something instead.

Probably just comments and not actual stuff though, my memory is fazy.


What I do clearly remember though is that Urashiki, when first introduced had some other plans unlike what they made him do in said time arc.

So behind the scenes at one point they decided to axe the character and give up on whatever had planned for him beforehand.

They even froze Toneri, lol and haven't mentioned him since, even when his puppets were used and seen in the Urashiki arc and the current pre Kara arc for the anime.

Now that Kishi is back I wonder if SP will even be allowed to touch the O clan without Kishi handling it?

Probably not.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Zef said:


> Only thing I'm concerned about is pairing BS.



As long she ain’t a damsel, scream out his name 24/7 or involved in an unnecessary love triangle then I’m fine with BS. She better be competent, grow as a character, have prominent fights, and achieve her goal. That’s all I want. 


Now Mitsucho. That’s a different story. Yeah no, That cannot be canon. Nope. Kishimoto will be dealt with and will be sent to where Uchihas are at. Aka the afterlife. 




Zef said:


> Besides that Sarada is an Uchiha and Kishi basically revolved Naruto around Uchiha's so *I don't see* Sarada getting *more* sidelined then she is now.



inb4, Sarada gets ninja aids like her uncle, Itachi

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2020)

Urashiki and his arc were so bad he should have remained an unused concept.

I will never forgive what was done to Sasuke

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> What the hell is there even to massacre? Lmao


Nothing. Even Ikemoto’s smoke got more relevance than Sarada 



I guess since Sarada was absent from the manga for months, barely contribute to anything (minus the Boro fight....again I’m being generous) and barely involved with the alien plot, some think Kishi won’t fix the problem. They think Kishi might treat Sarada way worse than Kodachi has, due to his history with female characters.

I can’t blame them. I feel the same way to a certain extent but I will remain neutral about it. I will have faith in Kishi. Sorta.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Anyway onward to the chapter 52....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Lovely (Nov 16, 2020)

Glad he’s back but Ikemoto also needs to go if they want to bring back a big readership to the manga. The art is a pretty huge deal breaker for a lot of fans. It won’t ever really feel like Kishimoto if the style stays so elementary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 16, 2020)

Lovely said:


> Glad he’s back but Ikemoto also needs to go if they want to bring back a big readership to the manga. The art is a pretty huge deal breaker for a lot of fans. It won’t ever really feel like Kishimoto if the style stays so elementary.


Kishi planned a sequel to give his longest serving and closest assistant a manga to draw; Ikemoto absolutely won't go.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 16, 2020)

It's too late

The whole project needs to be cancelled and to be started over from the beginning

Changing writers at chapter 52 will make it even more of a mess than it already is

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 16, 2020)

Not entirely sure if this is really a good idea.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> Nothing. Even Ikemoto’s smoke got more relevance than Sarada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The irony is that the same people also ignore that kishi wrote sarada into being one of the most promising female character lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> The irony is that the same people also ignore that kishi wrote sarada into being one of the most promising female character lol



Yeah. Like I said in the Sarada FC, at least Kishimoto gave her a personality and a goal. I’m grateful for that and the anime.

Manga/Kodachi version?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Lovely said:


> Glad he’s back but Ikemoto also needs to go if they want to bring back a big readership to the manga. The art is a pretty huge deal breaker for a lot of fans. It won’t ever really feel like Kishimoto if the style stays so elementary.


Note that for samurai 8 kishi drew the sketches and did the layout of the panels. If he does the same here this will be a considerable upgrade


----------



## Azaleia (Nov 16, 2020)

You're weak Kishimoto, you lack self love to return to your former work and try to mess things up on a manga that I heard is stable 

Meh, if something interesting happens I guess I'll know because of social media, but I haven't read a Boruto chapter since 2017, I see no reason to start now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justcamtro (Nov 16, 2020)

KamuiKye said:


> Nothing. Even Ikemoto’s smoke got more relevance than Sarada


delta even made some vwooo~

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2020)

Maybe they will release weekly now


----------



## justcamtro (Nov 16, 2020)

I also hope Kishi help out Ike from same thing kishi did with s8 draft and ike finish it for Boruto.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Turrin said:


> Maybe they will release weekly now


The reason it wasn't weekly was because of Ikemoto not Kodachi.

So as long as Kishi isn't helping draw the manga, I doubt it will somehow change.


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

Turrin said:


> Maybe they will release weekly now


No, its still on vjump and ike is still the artist

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Turrin (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> The reason it wasn't weekly was because of Ikemoto not Kodachi.
> 
> So as long as Kishi isn't helping draw the manga, I doubt it will somehow change.


Maybe he will help; or the manga will become more popular now


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

At most like @justcamtro said we can hope Kishi helps with story boarding so that the fights have better chorography and also so that some Ike weaknesses are tuned up by Kishi.

Kodachi wasn't an artist like Kishi so he couldn't really help that regard.


But don't expect it becoming weekly anytime soon.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 16, 2020)

Also

Okubo should be the artist

Ike can stay as an assistant

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Turrin said:


> Maybe he will help; or the manga will become more popular now


I feel both Kishi and Ike know the issues with a weekly schedule so I doubt they will want to go and hurt themselves compared to being more comfortable with a weekly on a magazine that isn't cut throat competitive and left to the fate of some fickle weekly readers.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

DarkTorrent said:


> Also
> 
> Okubo should be the artist
> 
> Ike can stay as an assistant


I actually wonder what Okubo is doing now?

Maybe he will be an assistant? What happened after S8?


----------



## xingi (Nov 16, 2020)

DarkTorrent said:


> Also
> 
> Okubo should be the artist
> 
> Ike can stay as an assistant


While he'd be much better. Ike isn't going anywhere sadly. 

The koda kishi swap happened for other reasons


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Girl Power Up?    Why is it so hard for him? LMAO.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## neonion (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Girl Power Up.    Why is it so hard for him? LMAO.


He really said he did research and read books as if he was writing a character very different from the norm like a psychopath or a monk.
If he needs to read books to understand the mindset of half of the population then lmao. But the effort is pretty endearing. At least he is self aware.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Girl Power Up?    Why is it so hard for him? LMAO.



At least he’s trying lol. E for Effort!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 16, 2020)

Why are some people so worried about Sarada now that Kishimoto is back? It’s not as though she was getting much relevance under Kodachi and Sarada was great in Gaiden, actually the reason they like Sarada to begin with is Gaiden so they can just fuck off.

Smh, so many people with no personality repeating whatever they see on Twitter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> Why are some people so worried about Sarada now that Kishimoto is back? It’s not as though she was getting much relevance under Kodachi and Sarada was great in Gaiden, actually the reason they like Sarada to begin with is Gaiden so they can just fuck off.
> 
> Smh, so many people with no personality repeating whatever they see on Twitter.


I asked a guy to give me the name of one boruto female character who was written better than tsunade or chiyo or gaiden sarada, since the guy kept saying kishi will ruin the women cast. Dude couldnt answer saw my pp and called me a ^ (use bro) I EXPLODED with laughter


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> I asked a guy to give me the name of one boruto female character who was written better than tsunade or chiyo or gaiden sarada, since the guy kept saying kishi will ruin the women cast. Dude couldnt answer saw my pp and called me a ^ (use bro) I EXPLODED with laughter


They talk about Boruto female characters as though they were great when in fact they’re all irrelevant and even worse than Naruto’s female characters. I don’t know where that shit comes from but it’s frankly retarded.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> - Sakura and Karin's mutual bond that Sasuke tried to kill them.
> 
> - Sarada not giving off the 'air' of being a girl.
> 
> ...



So girls are fat and just want to eat chips? Wth is wrong with this man..

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Reboryushon (Nov 16, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> They talk about Boruto female characters as though they were great when in fact they’re all irrelevant and even worse than Naruto’s female characters. I don’t know where that shit comes from but it’s frankly retarded.



The same type of people that like the cat girl from the Boruto anime, I don't even know her name.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Going to show some recent Kishi interviews around the early times of the Boruto manga and the Boruto movie. So 2015/16/17ish.







Of course note now some time has passed and he has done a new manga called Samurai 8 too boot so things change.

Interesting tidbit on the last scan were he said he wanted Boruto the series to be happy yet when he was confronted about Boruto chapter 1's scene he said yes it will eventually get dark.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2020)

Also there is THIS thread:

For the Boruto movie interview with Kishimoto.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## AmitDS (Nov 16, 2020)

Kishi is an Uchiha fanboy so this may work out for Sarada power wise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kenedyfake (Nov 16, 2020)

Naruto  war arc  was horrible, that is a fact. But the Boruto series is horrible too.

What I expect with Kishimoto's return is just better fights and he takes the place of the current artist. Anyway, Boruto's damage is irreparable, the work is horrendous.

People concerned with the female characters, but as they barely appear in Boruto's manga. What world do you live in?  no background for girls, even Sarada, it is treated as a luxury aid. This fear that you have is relevant only if in fact Kodachi has done something for the girls. But was just as bad as Kishimoto.

so what do i expect?
  - Boruto will remain bad
  - Female characters will remain non-existent, with Sarada having a few prominent pages
- Boruto and Kawaki will continue the same shit as always

  what can change

- Sasuke have some relevant prominence
- Kishimoto take on an art
- explained skills and better fights

that is all.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

Kishi is just bad at interviews, it's like he always shot himself in the foot everytime.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Kishi is just bad at interviews, it's like he always shot himself in the foot everytime.


Or he simply doesnt care lol, he speaks without thinking and can get away with it 
Tbh the guy has one of the most toxic fanbase too so I guess he prefer not to care

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> Or he simply doesnt care lol, he speaks without thinking and can get away with it
> Tbh the guy has one of the most toxic fanbase too so I guess he prefer not to care


Yeah I mean for someone that has a reputation with female character come and say things like "I'm bad with female characters" it has to be on purpose, he can't be that oblivious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 16, 2020)

pat pat said:


> I asked a guy to give me the name of one boruto female character who was written better than tsunade or chiyo or gaiden sarada, since the guy kept saying kishi will ruin the women cast. Dude couldnt answer *saw my pp* and called me a ^ (use bro) I EXPLODED with laughter


You just droppin' your meat on peeps now? Bruh.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2020)

*



			Masashi:
		
Click to expand...

*


> “Even though it was to be a short story, I still felt a lot of pressure when writing the spin-off… I didn’t want to be told something like 'The original manga was so popular, yet the spin-off wasn’t fun at all’. So I thought 'I have to make it interesting at any cost’. Because if it turned out boring, then writing it would have become meaningless.”



I wish he said more about this. How "short" is it supposed to be? lol.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 17, 2020)

I really hope Kishimoto doesn’t fuck up Kawaki’s development it has been pretty good so far and I’d rather not see him turn into a Sasuke redux.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

from page 12-51...okay that was a lot of catching up to do...from where i left off last night





Klue said:


> I come and go at random fam.


I want to hear your thoughts on this with those glorious exclusive emotes u always use 


Raiden said:


> Damn come to think of it. Shouldn't they have said that Kishimoto would eventually take over earlier?
> 
> I was under the impression that he burned out, lost interested and moved on permanently. It seems like he never actually moved on.





neonion said:


> This type of tweets often hide the truth. It's not very different from press release. It's easier to say it was planned and everything is going according to some plan than tell the truth and reveal some internal conflicts.
> 
> But if it's the truth, then that's a good thing, I would expect the transition to go more smoothly.





Platypus said:


> Ikemoto worked mostly on background characters and backgrounds.
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder what their plan would've been if Sam8 had been a success. Kodachi's twitter thread makes it sound like he was contracted to write the first 51 chapters (50 ch. rounded up to 13 volumes) from the get go. Makes the whole thing look like Kishi's Plan B ("If my new IP flops, I can just go back to writing Boruto"). But why? He was 'done' with Naruto.





Raiden said:


> I mean I don't think it will change that much tbh, especially if this was the plan all along.


its too sus that this was the plan along...he seemed done with naruto franchise and even S8 took a few years to come out



slicey said:


> RIP my chances of liking Kawaki if this happens LMAO


kawaki was always a sasuke 2.0


Foxfoxal said:


> I kinda hate how SSS fans have so much power on twitter sometimes.


...tbh i kinda hate how the whole sarada thing is even an issue when kishi is the only one who gave her development which made us like her


Kras Lee said:


> @fuff remember ur words about rock lee not gonna be relevant ?


LOL this made me laugh

yes...i do...welll...now... lol


Rai said:


> Kishi is back!!!


ofc u would say that raimoto ;P



Arles Celes said:


> Kishi is too lazy to take over Ike's job.


ya he didnt even really draw for  s8, plus drawing takes more time



Draco Bolton said:


> Holy fuck,Kishimoto really is about to reveal this whole shitshow was an Infinite Tsukuyomi all along. What will our protagonists do now?


if only...boruto needs a fresh start imo


Zef said:


> We talking about the same anime where Sasuke was told to come to dinner, and missed it because he was busy talking to Boruto in a tree?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This! @Abcdjdj1234 honestly...log off and  go take a nap, grab a nice meal because you aren't thinking right!

TNJ JUSTU:

Kishi was the one that made sarada..sarada! it sounds like you are prokodachi but based off what? one moment? You know how the anime has been treating her as well because we complain about it all the time in the FC. 

so, you dont like kishi, kodachi or the anime? what fanfic version of sarada or headcanon are you basing her on then? why do you even like her when you hate everyone that wrote her? How can sarada be your favorite character? I just dont get it anymore. We all started like her based on gaiden...so I dont get where you are coming from at all. Think back when and why you started liking her...when she did chidori a fews months ago?

kishi-development (ignores the sasusaku bit and sasuke) but sarada got a goal out of this, showed emotion, and wasnt a flat character
kodachi-no development...besides on moment
sp-no real development, continues to be the "I understand" -you cant just have fight after fight and call it "character development"

yep zef we are losing abc...we need to slap him back to his senses





pat pat said:


> delta is literally an angry screaming irrational woman. this is as much of a bad cliche as Mei and being married. I dont know wtf people are going on about


agree...delta is PMS 24/7...


123fire said:


> leave @Abcdjdj1234 alone!


when abc and 123fire agree on something...u know its bad lol



Char Aznable said:


> @KamuiKye Kishi may resurface whatever the Mituski oneshot was implying.


mitsuki x boruto incoming...but what about kawaki? love triangle? why be worried about sarada  x boruto when its always been boruto x mitsuki x kawaki

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

still odd that it wasn't announced now opposed to jump festa

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 17, 2020)

fuff said:


> mitsuki x boruto incoming



Borumitsu will prevail, I _have_ a feeling. 




fuff said:


> but what about kawaki?



No, just no.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 17, 2020)

fuff said:


> still odd that it wasn't announced now opposed to jump festa


Because this week chapter is already made by Kishi.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

read under the tweet

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2020)

Kishi is back!!!


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2020)

Cyber Itachi incoming.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 17, 2020)

Zef said:


> And then Sarada proceeded to get the life squeezed out of her by Boro, and needed to get saved by one of the leads which is something @Abcdjdj1234 complained about when the chapter came out
> 
> 
> Y'all stop encouraging Abc's hissy fits.
> ...





Zef said:


> If we're being honest Sarada's moment played out similar to Sakura's moment in the War Arc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those two aren't even remotely the same cases 

Kawaki and mitsuki got one shot in the panels before that, and boruto himself was about to get destroyed before Momoshitty took over 


It's like sasuke and kakashi get one shot against an enemy and after that even sakura does too. Not that bad


Sarada wasn't shown to be inferior to any of them when they all got trashed before her. In sakuras case sasuke and naruto had to rescue her


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

@Indra I didnt see you post, share your thoughts


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OrlandoSky (Nov 17, 2020)

Maybe he's here to put the final nail in the coffin. The last series he wrote for got cancelled because of his shit writing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 17, 2020)

The translation team really dislikes Kodachi.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

kishi: wtf burn the witch did well compared to s8 
kishi: bleach is getting an anime? boruto manga sales are decreasing, kodachi is scandalous.... 
kishi: 
kubo:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> The translation team really dislikes Kodachi.


I wonder if its more than just the scandal


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2020)

fuff said:


> kishi: wtf burn the witch did well compared to s8
> kishi: bleach is getting an anime? boruto manga sales are decreasing, kodachi is scandalous....
> kishi:


Kubo axed S8 lmao.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2020)

Time to get revenge for Axed8.


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Kubo axed S8 lmao.


the artsyle, even tho kishi skected it reminded me of shaman king (minus the sasuke clone in S8)

imagine if kishi adds the s8 characters in boruto

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 17, 2020)

fuff said:


> kishi: wtf burn the witch did well compared to s8
> kishi: bleach is getting an anime? boruto manga sales are decreasing, kodachi is scandalous....
> kishi:


Burn the witch did average and had a whole movie/series as promotion.

But if you ask to Bleach fans they will tell you it was a super mega hit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2020)

fuff said:


> the artsyle, even tho kishi skected it reminded me of shaman king (minus the sasuke clone in S8)
> 
> imagine if kishi adds the s8 characters in boruto


It was a decent manga. Just got rushed and the fights sucked and lasted ten seconds. Power levels were insane.


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> It was a decent manga. Just got rushed and the fights sucked and lasted ten seconds. Power levels were insane.


i never read it tbh, the MC's design wasnt appealing


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Cyber Itachi incoming.


as an itachi fan, no i dont want an itachi clone. But itachi wank in form of cute itachi + sasuke memories FUCK YEAH!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 17, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Burn the witch did average and had a whole movie/series as promotion.
> 
> But if you ask to Bleach fans they will tell you it was a super mega hit.


The first volume sold over 200,000 copies in 3 weeks. Wouldn't call that average.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 17, 2020)

Platypus said:


> The first volume sold over 200,000 copies in 3 weeks. Wouldn't call that average.


HOWEVER
Boruto's first volume sold over 300,000 in the same span of time.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 17, 2020)

Platypus said:


> HOWEVER
> Boruto's first volume sold over 300,000 in the same span of time.


I'm taking in consideration the direct promotion. ( and the fact that is the only bone in years for Bleach fans )

I don't use Boruto to compare because Boruto had the Naruto boost, until people left realized it was not Kishi haha. ( and many other problems )

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

they did use the mitsuki one shot and kishi promo image (sarada with MS one), which prob did attract people


----------



## 123fire (Nov 17, 2020)

fuff said:


> kawaki was always a sasuke 2.0


That's not true. Are we reading the same manga?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 17, 2020)

Kawaki has the Sasuke role, he is not Sasuke as in being the same character, but he is THE Sasuke of Boruto.

They are even "brothers" than end fighting in the future like... Come on.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## slicey (Nov 17, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Kawaki has the Sasuke role, he is not Sasuke as in being the same character, but he is THE Sasuke of Boruto.
> 
> They are even "brothers" than end fighting in the future like... Come on.


I agree, but there's a difference between being a sympathetic villain and being an absolute maniac like Sasuke. And I have hopes that he won't be. Though now that Kishi is back those hopes are slightly diminished ngl

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wulffel (Nov 17, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> sakura


Dunno, seems like a pretty realistic depiction of an irl woman

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Wulffel (Nov 17, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Became hokages housewife instead


Many women just want to be housewives when they grow up or this is not empowering for you?

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 17, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> - Sakura and Karin's mutual bond that Sasuke tried to kill them.
> 
> 
> Kishi I know you mean no harm but please stop. You aren't doing yourself any favours.


Should point out that OD came and corrected that interpretation of Karin/Sakura, they didn't bond over being nearly killed. They bonded because Sakura saved Karin from near death.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Nov 17, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Going to show some recent Kishi interviews around the early times of the Boruto manga and the Boruto movie. So 2015/16/17ish.


Oh, I have this one on my bookshelf. I think it's from a yearly SJ Naruto special.

Ahh, no. That's off the SJ website, the one I have is from when he wrote gaiden, 2015 yearbook. Maybe they continued to publish those yearbooks too though? Wouldn't mind to own more print.


Thdyingbreed said:


> I really hope Kishimoto doesn’t fuck up Kawaki’s development it has been pretty good so far and I’d rather not see him turn into a Sasuke redux.


Bromance is Kishi's middle name.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 17, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> You just droppin' your meat on peeps now? Bruh.


Absolutely nep nep 
Absolutely

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 17, 2020)

fuff said:


> read under the tweet


Then why did I see people on twitter say Japanese fans were mad? People pulling shit out of their ass
From REI's infos they are happy?
Also those comments sound ruthless they are dancing on his body...


----------



## pat pat (Nov 17, 2020)

Platypus said:


> HOWEVER
> Boruto's first volume sold over 300,000 in the same span of time.


I could swear you read the naruto  storytime too 
Is that the "however" meme ?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 17, 2020)

All of a sudden I'm not really sure.

Giving the sequel of one of the most popular manga in Jump to the dude who was responsible for the vomit inducing trainwreck that was Samurai 8.

At least tell me that the editor that restrained Kishimoto from going full retard is also coming back. Would be nice if he actually learned to portray romance this time, because I’m not holding my breath for the plot.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## neonion (Nov 17, 2020)

Kamille Bidan said:


> All of a sudden I'm not really sure.
> 
> Giving the sequel of one of the most popular manga in Jump to the dude who was responsible for the vomit inducing trainwreck that was Samurai 8.
> 
> At least tell me that the editor that restrained Kishimoto from going full retard is also coming back. Would be nice if he actually learned to portray romance this time, because I’m not holding my breath for the plot.


In term of plot I can’t judge S8 since I dropped it pretty quickly but to me the problem was more how bland the characters were, especially the MC, and how dull and boring the universe was. It wasn’t really a problem of plot. Personally, S8 didn’t manage to make me care about the story since I didn’t care about the characters.
It seems like Kishi’s problem is more the conception stage (wanting to Hokage to be dogs, Haku a bear, Sasuke not existing...)

But for Boruto, at least the characters (new gen like old gen) are already created and people are invested in them. And the universe, even if you don’t like the alien stuff, is still more interesting than S8’s universe. And I believe Kishimoto can write a decent plot.


You really think romance is what is going to save the manga? I have some bad news for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 17, 2020)

neonion said:


> In term of plot I can’t judge S8 since I dropped it pretty quickly but to me the problem was more how bland the characters were, especially the MC, and how dull and boring the universe was. It wasn’t really a problem of plot. Personally, S8 didn’t manage to make me care about the story since I didn’t care about the characters.
> It seems like Kishi’s problem is more the conception stage (wanting to Hokage to be dogs, Haku a bear, Sasuke not existing...)
> 
> But for Boruto, at least the characters (new gen like old gen) are already created and people are invested in them. And the universe, even if you don’t like the alien stuff, is still more interesting than S8’s universe. And I believe Kishimoto can write a decent plot.
> ...



That's what I meant by Kishimoto going full retard with the dog and bear stuffs.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 17, 2020)

Kamille Bidan said:


> All of a sudden I'm not really sure.
> 
> Giving the sequel of one of the most popular manga in Jump to the dude who created it


Fixed it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 17, 2020)

Kamille Bidan said:


> That's what I meant by Kishimoto going full retard with the dog and bear stuffs.


Yeah but we know that kind of stuff can’t happen in the Boruto manga. The main characters are already created. He is just in charge of moving the plot now and eventually creating new side characters and villains.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 17, 2020)

pat pat said:


> Fixed it



That really doesn't change anything, it's the same guy.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 17, 2020)

Kamille Bidan said:


> That really doesn't change anything, it's the same guy.


Kishimoto was the one who created the Narutoverse, he can do whatever he wants to and you haven't read a single chapter of Samurai 8, hater.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 17, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> Oh fuck off. Kishimoto was the one who created the Narutoverse, he can do whatever he wants to and you haven't read a single chapter of Samurai 8, hater.


Chill mf.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Klue (Nov 17, 2020)

neonion said:


> Yeah but we know that kind of stuff can’t happen in the Boruto manga. The main characters are already created. He is just in charge of moving the plot now and eventually creating new side characters and villains.



Dog and bear villains.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 17, 2020)

Klue said:


> Dog and bear villains.


Maybe he should create a dog villain so that his haters can empathize with the villain

Reactions: Creative 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## pat pat (Nov 17, 2020)

Kamille Bidan said:


> That really doesn't change anything, it's the same guy.


Nah just wanted to point out that he created it because some people around here seem to forget it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 17, 2020)

Klue said:


> Dog and bear villains.



Don't forget we had a Shark villain.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## pat pat (Nov 17, 2020)

Klue said:


> Dog and bear villains.


Why do people even make this such a big deal? It's called the creative process. If you take dragon ball, the rough idea of what DB is doesnt look like the final process.
It doesnt matter what his original idea was, the fact of the matter is the execution of the final product was for a very large part of the story picture perfect ( and an editor isnt going to make the execution it's on the author).
Coming up with an idea ( which is literally the work of any editor) =/= expanding it, thinking it through, writing it and illustrating it in a way that's iconic enough is what will make something successful. And that's why kishimoto was successful

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 17, 2020)

Restrained Kishi : Naruto

Unrestrained Kishi : Samurai 8

Yeeaaaah ... 

@Abcdjdj1234


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 17, 2020)

pat pat said:


> Why do people even make this such a big deal? It's called the creative process. If you take dragon ball, the rough idea of what DB is doesnt look like the final process.
> It doesnt matter what his original idea was, the fact of the matter is the execution of the final product was for a very large part of the story picture perfect ( and an editor isnt going to make the execution it's on the author).
> Coming up with an idea ( which is literally the work of any editor) =/= expanding it, thinking it through, writing it and illustrating it in a way that's iconic enough is what will make something successful. And that's why kishimoto was successful


They act as though Kishimoto is the only mangaka who had editors help him and think that everything good from Naruto came from his editors. It's clear that they don't know how the process is and what's the role of an editor, they're truly delusional. Nothing but ingrate, pretentious haters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Klue (Nov 17, 2020)

pat pat said:


> Why do people even make this such a big deal? It's called the creative process. If you take dragon ball, the rough idea of what DB is doesnt look like the final process.
> It doesnt matter what his original idea was, the fact of the matter is the execution of the final product was for a very large part of the story picture perfect ( and an editor isnt going to make the execution it's on the author).
> Coming up with an idea ( which is literally the work of any editor) =/= expanding it, thinking it through, writing it and illustrating it in a way that's iconic enough is what will make something successful. And that's why kishimoto was successful



If it weren't for his editor, the 3rd Hokage's assistance would have served kibbles and bits for lunch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Klue (Nov 17, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> They act as though Kishimoto is the only mangaka who had editors help him and think that everything good from Naruto came from his editors. It's clear that they don't know how the process is and what's the role of an editor, they're truly delusional. Nothing but ingrate, pretentious haters.



Son, shut the fuck up.

Ninjas don't accumulate 65k post for a manga that they hate. I love Kishi, but not every idea he has is praiseworthy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 17, 2020)

Klue said:


> If it weren't for his editor, the 3rd Hokage's assistance would have served kibbles and bits for lunch.


You didnt get my point did you?
Ok if his assistant is such an outstanding mastermind. Can you give me the name of ONE other manga supervised by his assistant? Since according to some he is responsible for the success of the series. Go ahead I'll wait
Actually do you even know the said assistant's name actually?


----------



## Klue (Nov 17, 2020)

pat pat said:


> You didnt get my point did you?
> Ok if his assistant is such an outstanding mastermind. Can you give me the name of ONE other manga supervised by his assistant? Since according to some he is responsible for the success of the series. Go ahead I'll wait
> Actually do you even know the said assistant's name actually?



Fam, I just wanted to make a kibbles and bits joke.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 17, 2020)

Klue said:


> Fam, I just wanted to make a kibbles and bits joke.


You dont know any  
All in good spirit IKR you are a fan, and that shouldnt prevent you from criticising the author ( I do too, a lot I think he is a misogynist asshole in a way and lazy) however what some do here is some of the most despicable things you can see, which consist in always trying to bring down other people's accomplishment by finding "excuses" for why they succeed. That state of mind is garbage. And while I dont think you got it at all, I only used your post to debunk a common myth ( muhh editor) used by people who actually have this state of mind.
It's all in good faith bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiken (Nov 17, 2020)

Klue said:


> Ninjas don't accumulate 65k post for a manga that they hate. I love Kishi, but not every idea he has is praiseworthy.


A lot of people forget this.

Like it's criminal to scrutinize the quality of something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 17, 2020)

Klue said:


> Son, shut the fuck up.
> 
> Ninjas don't accumulate 65k post for a manga that they hate. I love Kishi, but not every idea he has is praiseworthy.


I couldn’t care less about your 65k posts. Thinking that everything good about Naruto is due to the editors and that the author did nothing right is beyond retarded, imaging hating someone so much that you don’t want him to replace a worse writer and write his own work. I don’t want him to write the Boruto manga because I want him to create a new manga but not because of your idiotic reasons.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 17, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> *imaging hating someone* so much that you don’t want him to replace a worse writer and write his own work.


Fam.

You’re legit delusional at this point.

You twist anything people say into saying that they hate Kishimoto, even if they say nothing of the sort. Stop deluding yourself.

It’s come to a point where no one can say anything about Kishi’s writing without triggering you.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Klue (Nov 17, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> I couldn’t care less about your 65k posts. Thinking that *everything good* about Naruto is due to the editors and that the author did nothing right is beyond retarded.



What are you typing son? I don't recall posting such words.



NearlyEnough said:


> imaging hating someone so much that you don’t want him to replace a worse writer and write his own work.



Imagine me actually feeling that way.


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 17, 2020)

Oh my bad, I guess you could put a monkey to write Naruto, after all, the genius editors will make it good anyway and on top off that’s they’re so selfless that they don’t take all the credit from Naruto even though we know that they did everything and they even allow Kishimoto (who didn’t do anything btw, he’s just the editors’ puppet because they’re shy and don’t want to be famous) to gain money, he should work for free and feel honored to be able to work with such amazing editors because he would be living on the streets picking trash without them.


----------



## neonion (Nov 17, 2020)

@Klue

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Friendly 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 17, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> Maybe he should create a dog villain so that his haters can empathize with the villain


Dogkatsuki incoming.


----------



## Vilu (Nov 17, 2020)

fuff said:


> the artsyle, even tho kishi skected it reminded me of shaman king (minus the sasuke clone in S8)
> 
> imagine if kishi adds the s8 characters in boruto


Btw Shaman King gets anime rebooted. And it will adapt manga more accurately than 2002 version. 2020 is good for anime/manga comebacks.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 17, 2020)

Sasuke is going to turn into a cat.

Get ready for Rinne Fat Kat @Klue

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LawdyLawd (Nov 17, 2020)

the Ootsusuki Leader will be a centaur with 11 tails

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sage King (Nov 17, 2020)

AllheavenParagon said:


> This is the same Masashi Kishimoto that made a Six Paths Naruto struggle against Shin. This feat alone is worse than anything Kodachi has done so far.
> 
> 
> Keep your expectations to a minimum.



You're right eh
But at least he didn't have him get beating from delta who is weaker than boro
Or making him lose his a ¾ of his abilities


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 17, 2020)

Sage King said:


> You're right eh
> But at least he didn't have him get beating from delta who is weaker than boro
> Or making him lose his a ¾ of his abilities


The Delta being weaker then Boro was just based of off Code and Boro statements and not by actual feats.

Only thing that makes Boro > Delta is if said viruses would work on Delta.

Regen doesn't matter since Delta has an anti regen ability.

Speed and Power too since Delta stomps non Ursula Boro with ease.

We had Kawaki and Boruto not being able to get even close to Naruto and Delta when they were sparring due to the shockwaves being made yet some think Boro is on the same raw power/speed level.

If anything Delta is stronger then anyone in the leaf minus Naruto and Sasuke and 8 Gate Lee.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 17, 2020)

Naruto was not struggling against Shin, she just stood there letting Sasuke fight and got a surprise attack, nothing else, if anything the second round proved that Sasuke or Naruto would have one shot him at any time if they were half serious  

I mean one single punch of Sakura was enough to destroy his internal organs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 17, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> The Delta being weaker then Boro was just based of off Code and Boro statements and not by actual feats.
> 
> Only thing that makes Boro > Delta is if said viruses would work on Delta.
> 
> ...


Boro regen is special... unless Delta hit the core, he can still regen, he just have to take off the affected body part.

Not even destroying his head was enough to stop his regen.


----------



## Raniero (Nov 17, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> Oh my bad, I guess you could put a monkey to write Naruto, after all, the genius editors will make it good anyway and on top off that’s they’re so selfless that they don’t take all the credit from Naruto even though we know that they did everything and they even allow Kishimoto (who didn’t do anything btw, he’s just the editors’ puppet because they’re shy and don’t want to be famous) to gain money, he should work for free and feel honored to be able to work with such amazing editors because he would be living on the streets picking trash without them.


Grow up, buddy


----------



## Sage King (Nov 17, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> The Delta being weaker then Boro was just based of off Code and Boro statements and not by actual feats.
> 
> Only thing that makes Boro > Delta is if said viruses would work on Delta.
> 
> ...



Nah look at this:
Boro is stronger than delta
Proof 1
Code implied it

Proof 2
Boro was assigned to guard fodderuto in that pot jigen left him in. And he expected Boro to stop Jobbersuke(Garbageruto's equal) from freeing Garbageruto.

Implying that Jigen could see Boro taking on Sasuke and win.

Also Boro is stronger than Delta implying that he has reaction speed to handle Delta.
And Boro was blitzed by Sarada.
Implying that Sarada≥Delta.
And that Delta was exchanging blows with Garbageruto. To the point that Boruto intervened thinking Garbageruto was gonna die.
Even Kawaki could react to Delta's lasers and block them.
So Boro can dodge them.

Unless you are trying to tell me that Sarada has speed on par with Naruto.
That Naruto is garbage


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 17, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> All of your argument is based of heresy of actual feats
> 
> based off of people "claiming stuff" like how back in the day we had others claimed and bragged about themselves and their powers
> 
> ...





Delta > Boro by feats why is this even an argument 

She would blitz him by speed and cqc feats alone


Her eyes are something special too , she saw borutos vanishing rasengan which even Momo with three rinnegan and two byakugan could not 

She obviously knows about the core, she pinpoints it with those eyes, and fires off a anti regen laser

Gg


She's got the most complete skillset of any female in the verse, cqc taijutsu , body mods, insane regen, laser beams, absorption, special vision, that drone ..

I think she showcased more than 10 powers in that fight alone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 17, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Boro regen is special... unless Delta hit the core, he can still regen, he just have to take off the affected body part.
> 
> Not even destroying his head was enough to stop his regen.


Where was it stated that Delta's anti regen wouldn't work on Boro, core or not?

I remember Delta's laser being stated that even if you had regen that you couldn't regen after being hit by it

Why would that NOT apply to Boro? Core or not.

Nowhere was this stated, Boro's regen was impressive by the fact on how fast it was and were he could regen (like if half of his body was gone he could still do it or if you went for his head).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 17, 2020)

BORUTOBROS WHAT IS THIS ???????? 

IS IT TRUE ? IS THE REAL REASON WHY KISHIMOTO CAME BACK WAS TO END BORUTO AND START HIS REAL MAGNUM OPUS NARUTO SEQUEL ??????

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## neonion (Nov 17, 2020)

I just hope this decision doesn’t lead to a rushed story. I’m not sure Kishimoto has many years to dedicate to Boruto like Kodachi.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sage King (Nov 17, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> All of your argument is based of heresy of actual feats
> 
> based off of people "claiming stuff" like how back in the day we had others claimed and bragged about themselves and their powers
> 
> ...



If using feats then we can agee that garbageruto is weaker than godruto(teen) 
If we stop using statements then Kaguya>>>>Momo.
Kaguya>>>>Jigen

So either way by feats or statements Garbageruto becomes weaker than godruto

Edit::: Kawaki and Boruto didn't approach Delta because Naruto told them to stand back.
While against Boro it was only an option to fight.
Those scenes aren't even comparable lol


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 17, 2020)

Sage King said:


> If using feats then we can agee that garbageruto is weaker than godruto(teen)
> If we stop using statements then Kaguya>>>>Momo.
> Kaguya>>>>Jigen
> 
> ...


reread the chapter their was shockwaves and Kawaki and Boruto commented that they can't even approach them

in terms of destruction idc Boruto's destruction relative to Naruto's is seperate from each other 

I am comparing Boruto feats vs Boruto feats

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> BORUTOBROS WHAT IS THIS ????????
> 
> IS IT TRUE ? IS THE REAL REASON WHY KISHIMOTO CAME BACK WAS TO END BORUTO AND START HIS REAL MAGNUM OPUS NARUTO SEQUEL ??????



I wouldn't mind a sequel lol.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 17, 2020)

Kawaki said they should get away as far as possible and Boruto stated there’s no room at all for him in the fight between Naruto and Delta.

Boro lost his arm to a Rasengan by Base Boruto, received a hole in his right flank by Sarada’s Chidori, lost half of his body a few times by Rasengan: Union (once) and Kawaki’s energy blasts (twice).

Physically, Boro is nowhere near as strong as Delta. Monster Boro was being tossed like a ragdoll by BoruShiki, who should be weaker than SPSM Naruto.

Besides, Boro was stated by Boruto to sneak around a lot for a big guy, which hints that he’s not a direct, CQC fighter, likely due to the fact he’s not that strong physically.

He relies on outlasting people thanks to his regenerative powers and infecting them with his viruses by letting them get close to him.

If you think Boro is > Delta, then you’re either drunk or you have your eyes stuck in your ass because it’s clear to see he’s not.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 17, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> BORUTOBROS WHAT IS THIS ????????
> 
> IS IT TRUE ? IS THE REAL REASON WHY KISHIMOTO CAME BACK WAS TO END BORUTO AND START HIS REAL MAGNUM OPUS NARUTO SEQUEL ??????



The Saruto ( Salt ) is real.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 17, 2020)

pat pat said:


> Then why did I see people on twitter say Japanese fans were mad? People pulling shit out of their ass
> From REI's infos they are happy?
> Also those comments sound ruthless they are dancing on his body...


No one said they are mad but I've seen tweets explaining that many are  concerned about the story because of the author change like halfway through

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 17, 2020)

xingi said:


> No one said they are mad but I've seen tweets explaining that many are  concerned about the story because of the author change like halfway through


Read Rei's tweets, she/he completed OD's tweets about it and from what I have seen from there..its not really worrisome to them. She said they are even harsh towards him and some are cynical and mocking it. ( which by the way is a fucking dick move, fuck them someone lost their job)


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 17, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> Where was it stated that Delta's anti regen wouldn't work on Boro, core or not?
> 
> I remember Delta's laser being stated that even if you had regen that you couldn't regen after being hit by it
> 
> ...


For the record before we start this thing, I'm not saying Boro would win against her based on feats.

I'm saying Delta's beam destroyed Kawaki's arm and that's it, it did not spread, so by thag logic watching how Boro regen works, if he cuts what's left of his arm for example his regen should activate again because what's stopping his rengen is gone.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 17, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> she's even been blunt sometimes about the manga and its sales - she said it got demoted to vjump and the sales were looking bad, and manga plus views meant nothing


This wasn't about kodachi  tho? She was just being real with fans on Twitter who put manga plus rankings in a pedestal.... is she supposed to lie if she liked kodachi?


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 17, 2020)

I mean OD is awfully "honest", sometimes very too extreme with the success, I remember her kinda """"shitting"""" on Boruto's anime popularity because it did make a japanese poll.

Not long ago she said that general japanese Naruto fans only read Boruto because it's free but it's not worth spending money on it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 17, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I mean OD is awfully "honest", sometimes very too extreme with the success, I remember kinda """"shitting"""" on Boruto's anime popularity because it did make a japanese poll.
> 
> Not long ago she said that general japanese Naruto fans only read Boruto because it's free but it's not worth spending money on it.


It doesn't really matter.

Now these days overall success for a series is due to global appeal.

Japan is important but it is part of the equation.

It is all about the money in the end of the day and for the manga at least I believe they wanted it to sell more then it currently does.


People should stop worshipping Japan as if their likes and dislikes are gospel, with series now being released globally date to date the Japanese market isn't the only market Shueisha is after.

This also applies for video game companies as Capcom and Square among other big japanese gaming companies look at growing their foothold for the global market more so then trying to just please Japan.


It is why they reworked Monster Hunter with Monster Hunter World to great success.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## xingi (Nov 17, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Not long ago she said that general japanese Naruto fans only read Boruto because it's free but it's not worth spending money on it.


This tho is likely very true, other than die hard fans or collectors , art is a  big reason people spend money on manga. Hard convincing ppl ike's art is worth the money

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 17, 2020)

xingi said:


> This tho is likely very true, other than die hard fans or collectors , art is a  big reason people spend money on manga. Hard convincing ppl ike's art is worth the money


And there is HxH selling a light novel as manga  



Char Aznable said:


> It doesn't really matter.
> 
> Now these days overall success for a series is due to global appeal.
> 
> ...


Yes, the times where franchise success was only based on Japanese is over.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 17, 2020)

I don’t think a few tweets are representative of the entire Japanese fandom. Too often you read the Japanese fandom thinks like that and love that and hate that as if they are a monolithic block. 

Same way saying Japan loves the Boruto anime and Chocho is not necessarily true, saying they hate the Boruto manga or are wary of Kishimoto feels the same. I’m pretty sure like in the western fandom, you have different opinions because a fandom is made of various individuals.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Neutral 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 17, 2020)

xingi said:


> This wasn't about kodachi  tho? She was just being real with fans on Twitter who put manga plus rankings in a pedestal.... is she supposed to lie if she liked kodachi?


You know what.. My post was poorly worded and it looked like I was accusing her of being biased .. I deleted it

I would never imply that

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2020)

Be nice to each other guys .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> BORUTOBROS WHAT IS THIS ????????





  SHIT AND FF NET DOG BREEDING

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## LawdyLawd (Nov 17, 2020)

LMAO not Sasuke’s vest too


& Saruto got his p1 hairstyle

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2020)

321ice said:


> LMAO not Sasuke’s vest too



fucking father stealing cosplayer!!!


321ice said:


> & Saruto got his p1 hairstyle

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Zef (Nov 17, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> It’s come to a point where * no one can say anything about Kishi’s writing without triggering you.*


>This from a Boruto apologist.

The irony


Bort stans are frequently triggered by any criticism of Kodachi, his manga, the Boruto anime, and the MC.

For years on this site everyone with a negative opinion of the sequel has been labeled as a Sarada fan by your ilk yet you talk of delusion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 17, 2020)

Zef said:


> >This from a Boruto apologist.
> 
> The irony
> 
> ...


Dafuq is this shit ?



Who would have thought my reply to NearlyEnough wrongly accusing Klue of hating Kishimoto would have triggered you this much.



Clearly you either didn’t read the discussion completely and just glimpsed through and stumbled upon the word ‘delusional’, or you want to start shit for whatever reason(s).

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Zef (Nov 17, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Dafuq is this shit ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read the discussion fine, don't act oblivious.

You accusing @NearlyEnough for not taking criticism directed at Kishi is hilariously non self-aware seeing how anytime someone like me, Abc, DarkTorrent, etc critiques the sequel you, and the stans get bent out of shape.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Nov 17, 2020)

Zef said:


> I read the discussion fine, don't act oblivious.
> 
> You accusing @NearlyEnough for not taking criticism directed at Kishi is hilariously non self-aware seeing how anytime someone like me, Abc, DarkTorrent, etc critiques the sequel you, and the stans get bent out of shape.


K.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 17, 2020)

Corvida said:


> SHIT AND FF NET DOG BREEDING


You can bet his child will look like an albino alien abomination. 

With even creepier eyes. 

Whose womb will be have the "luck" to spawn such an abomination?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2020)

Arles Celes said:


> You can bet his child will look like an albino alien abomination.
> 
> With even creepier eyes.
> 
> Whose womb will be have the "luck" to spawn such an abomination?


No one

misterr 80 % will be Farinellied


----------



## ghosttown52 (Nov 17, 2020)

Does this mean Sasuke will be treated better?

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## DrAhmadovic98 (Nov 17, 2020)

*- Kishi really likes Boruto . I am hyped for his contributions into the story .  

*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

Vilu said:


> Btw Shaman King gets anime rebooted. And it will adapt manga more accurately than 2002 version. 2020 is good for anime/manga comebacks.


I actually watched the dubbed ones so getting use to the voices will take awhile for me....i kinda want funimation to dub it with the old 4kids cast. I liked Yoh's voice.


Foxfoxal said:


> Naruto was not struggling against Shin, she just stood there letting Sasuke fight and got a surprise attack, nothing else, if anything the second round proved that Sasuke or Naruto would have one shot him at any time if they were half serious
> 
> I mean one single punch of Sakura was enough to destroy his internal organs


Naruto watching sasuke be like:


----------



## pat pat (Nov 17, 2020)

Some very interesting perspective in Rei's thread. Some people are asking if samurai 8 being axed was also part of shueisha supposedly big brain masterplan to have kodachi only run for 13 volumes which is a pretty interesting point 
I am almost sure this is just PR bullshit or they would have mentionned it or hinted it before

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

pat pat said:


> Some very interesting perspective in Rei's thread. Some people are asking if samurai 8 being axed was also part of shueisha supposedly big brain masterplan to have kodachi only run for 13 volumes which is a pretty interesting point
> I am almost sure this is just PR bullshit or they would have mentionned it or hinted it before


shueisha did want kishi to continue naruto/boruto franchise, its a money maker.Saying they were going to have kishi along is bs, they should have announced that last year when it was the 20th anniversary or JF. Who knows what the real reason is. s8 getting axed? boruto sales? kodachi scandal? perhaps it all relied on s8, if it did well kishi would still be working on it, I doubt he would have wrote for both boruto and S8.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 17, 2020)

Japanese fans should get a grip suddenly they are calling it 8ruto, because it may fail like S8.

It's not like they were supporting the manga that much with Kodashi judging the sales.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 17, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Japanese fans should get a grip suddenly they are calling it 8ruto, because it may fail like S8.
> 
> It's not like they were supporting the manga that much with Kodashi judging the sales.


And _this_ is supposed to be a better and more logical reaction than the western fandom?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 17, 2020)

neonion said:


> And _this_ is supposed to be a better and more logical reaction than the western fandom?


The translation team is being so petty about the whole situation as well, they don't want to explain the real problem meanwhile quoting things that make fun of the of the whole situation.

It's like they are making fun of everything Kishi, Kodashi, the fandom, the franchise with all those teases... 

Some people even called out OD for not explaining that the Kodashi "scandal" was not such a big deal and letting the fandom think is something deep like some pervert shit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 17, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> The translation team is being so petty about the whole situation as well, they don't want to explain the real problem meanwhile quoting things that make fun of the of the whole situation.
> 
> It's like they are making fun of everything Kishi, Kodashi, the fandom, the franchise with all those teases...
> 
> Some people even called out OD for not explaining that the Kodashi "scandal" was not such a big deal and letting the fandom think is something deep like some pervert shit.


Yeah I find their attitude pretty condescending toward the fandom and staff in general.

And beating around the bush like that and acting like it’s some funny gossip, just leaded to people concluding the worst thing. Either you talk about it clearly, either you don’t.

And I repeat but translating a few tweets and then saying the Japanese think this way is a pretty big overgeneralization. I don’t even see the point of this action. Are we now supposed to believe the entire japanese fandom thinks Kishimoto is a loser who can’t write? 

Even if they dislike the man or his work (Kodachi or Kishimoto), that’s not really a good attitude to have.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## NinJarX (Nov 17, 2020)

Just when the manga teases a potential Naruto death, Kishimoto returns on writing the manga. Coincidence?

Maybe he's writing the death of his "signature" manga character.


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

i hope boruto series is sasuke looking to the future with his rinnegan..the shit is too fucked up

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> BORUTOBROS WHAT IS THIS ????????
> 
> IS IT TRUE ? IS THE REAL REASON WHY KISHIMOTO CAME BACK WAS TO END BORUTO AND START HIS REAL MAGNUM OPUS NARUTO SEQUEL ??????


Don't mess with me.


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Don't mess with me.


im pretty sure the fanart it about sakura x naruto...not a boruto offspring


----------



## xingi (Nov 17, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Japanese fans should get a grip suddenly they are calling it 8ruto, because it may fail like S8.


While ik this is a minority of the jap fandom, something seems to have pushed them to be vocal anti-kishi since s8


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2020)

fuff said:


> im pretty sure the fanart it about sakura x naruto...not a boruto offspring


I'm trolling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 17, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> Japanese fans should get a grip suddenly they are calling it 8ruto, because it may fail like S8.
> 
> It's not like they were supporting the manga that much with Kodashi judging the sales.


The 8ruto shit is hilarious. These ninjas are ruthless  people making memes and joke about someone losing their job top KEK
But yeah I think the fanbase is just insignificant over there at this point rn
But again it depends on what he did, like according to some shit I read the guy doesnt seem very popular either. And the translation team seems to hold a particular grudge against the guy. REI ( who is usually a nice person from everything I have seen so far) literally made fun of him asking for a job and being soft rejected 
I do wonder wtf he did


----------



## Platypus (Nov 17, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## xingi (Nov 17, 2020)

Lmaoo 

I'm really amazed there's people that can follow the boruto manga without reading naruto

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pat pat (Nov 17, 2020)

Holy shit  
Also that dude did no researches he is clearly vomiting talking points people have been spewing since the announcement. 
Muhhhh female character

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KamuiKye (Nov 17, 2020)

“This Kishimoto guy”

He needs to log out for that tweet.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## NearlyEnough (Nov 17, 2020)

That Kishimoto guy will ruin the female characters, they’re such amazing characters, even Sumire who’s not even a main character is extremely compelling and is almost as good as Winry from FMA, and Delta is so badass and complex but now she’ll marry someone and be a housewife for the rest of the manga. 

I heard that that guy hates women and doesn’t want the manga to have good female characters, he came back just to ruin Kodachi’s brilliant work. 

He’ll also write a generic underdog story but about an actual dog because he loves animals (he’ll turn Boruto into a dog) and it’ll be revealed that Boruto’s destiny is to be destined to a great destiny.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2020)

That's frightening.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

wtf did i just read

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Kurak (Nov 17, 2020)

I think Kishi should change his job and start doing yaoi, he cant write girls for shit.

if he returns, please, make Boruto gay shoen.

This is the only hope.

Our only hope.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

Kurak said:


> I think Kishi should change his job and start doing yaoi, he cant write girls for shit.
> 
> if he returns, please, make Boruto gay shoen.
> 
> ...


boruto with who kawaki or mitsuki? or...are u still hoping for narusasu

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gen D (Nov 17, 2020)

Feels like a kid.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vilu (Nov 17, 2020)

fuff said:


> I actually watched the dubbed ones so getting use to the voices will take awhile for me....i kinda want funimation to dub it with the old 4kids cast. I liked Yoh's voice.


Yeah I loved polish dub version so I would like the same. I wouldn't have to suffer hearing all those female voices from young boys.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

Vilu said:


> Yeah I loved polish dub version so I would like the same. I wouldn't have to suffer hearing all those female voices from young boys.


i dont know who dubbed the latest yugioh movie which was released 3 years ago? but they kept the OG voice actors so that would be cool if the same could be done for shaman king, but i know the dub wont have the same emotional value as the jp ones do


----------



## Vilu (Nov 17, 2020)

fuff said:


> i dont know who dubbed the latest yugioh movie which was released 3 years ago? but they kept the OG voice actors so that would be cool if the same could be done for shaman king, but i know the dub wont have the same emotional value as the jp ones do


Shaman King could have anime reboot earlier but author insisted to bring old cast. Japanese fandom is lucky. I would like the same but polish dub has a lot of voice actor changing even during series.


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

Vilu said:


> Shaman King could have anime reboot earlier but author insisted to bring old cast. Japanese fandom is lucky. I would like the same but polish dub has a lot of voice actor changing even during series.


thats good he said that, i wish they did they did the same for dgray-man when it came back few years back


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

neonion said:


> And beating around the bush like that and acting like it’s some funny gossip, just leaded to people concluding the worst thing. Either you talk about it clearly, either you don’t.


exactly, people are speculating the worse. Why not just make it clear for the fandom to prevent any misinformation and rumors?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Nov 18, 2020)

What's gonna happen to the Anime now that Kodachi left? Is he still part of the production team since he has  kept the anime and manga tied together or will Kishi stepped in to fill in the role?

Otherwise if Kodachi does stay then I guess itll remain normal since Kodachi and Kishimoto have worked closely together for a while.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 18, 2020)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> Otherwise if Kodachi does stay then I guess itll remain normal since Kodachi and Kishimoto have worked closely together for a while.


but kodachi isnt writing the story anymore so why would he need to stick around for the anime...his input is meaningless if he doesnt know what will happen based on his tweet about boruto as a reader

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## My Honor (Nov 18, 2020)

This has to be satire i refuse to believe someone is this clueless.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Nov 18, 2020)

fuff said:


> but kodachi isnt writing the story anymore so why would he need to stick around for the anime...his input is meaningless if he doesnt know what will happen based on his tweet about boruto as a reader


You forgot that Kishimoto was the one who gave input and some outlines to Kodachi and greenlighted  during the work  of the manga even though he wasnt the one who was scripting it.

Kodachi plays the same role as kishi when it comes to the anime and Kodachi have recruited the teams of staffs for the writing.

My point is that Kodachi knows Kishi planning ahead of time and boruto is a sequel that is known for collaboration between the creators.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 18, 2020)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> Kodachi plays the same role as kishi when it comes to the anime and Kodachi have recruited the teams of staffs for the writing.


source?


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Nov 18, 2020)

fuff said:


> source?




*"Kishimoto is still heavily involved with the series by defining every concept and initial idea, and supervising Kodachi’s / Ikemoto’s work."*

and 

*"According to Mr. Taguchi, Kodachi himself is responsible for the screenplay of the anime. "There are six or seven screenwriters, supervised by Ukyo Kodachi. They create alternative stories and submit them to the Kodachi, if strong scenes happen that could dramatically change the characterization of the characters, e.g if Boruto had to kill someone, Kodachi comes into play to monitor everything."*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 18, 2020)

> Kishimoto gave Ikemoto carte blanche regarding character designs, however, Ikemoto believes he "exaggerated a bit too much" with Sarada’s design.


It better change when she comes back

Reactions: Funny 2 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Dano (Nov 18, 2020)

Not sure if better or worse. But Kishi doesn't have a good track record without a competent editor. Even with a competent editor, he can build potential but always lacked execution. Didn't like Kodachi also, so I'm whatever.

The only positive I see is that Sarada would lose her fanservice oufit. But don't think quality of the manga will change that much.



Blu-ray said:


> Didn't think the folks who screamed for Kishi to come back would've ended up getting their wish. It's right up there with redboy's Samadhi state as delusional never ever tier wishes that actually came true. Well, half true anyway since we're still stuck with Ikemoto as artist.
> 
> Surprised he's actually coming back but I can't say I'm excited.


----------



## Sage King (Nov 18, 2020)

> reread
> the chapter their was shockwaves and Kawaki and Boruto commented that they can't even approach them



in terms of destruction idc Boruto's destruction relative to Naruto's is seperate from each other

I am comparing Boruto feats vs Boruto feats
as shockwaves and Kawaki and Boruto commented that they can't even approach them


Char Aznable said:


> in terms of destruction idc Boruto's destruction relative to Naruto's is seperate from each other
> 
> I am comparing Boruto feats vs Boruto feats


This guy

If you're talking about Boruto feats vs Boruto feats then why did you quote me.

I specified that godruto is stronger than Garbageruto(by feats).
Implying that i was comparing Naruto shippuden to Boruto.

So whenever people say teen Naruto is stronger than Garbageruto. Then you hear people saying Garbageruto is stronger than godruto because he fought Momo stronger than Kaguya according to statements.

Now the statements are haunting them implying Boro>>>>Delta.
The hypocrites begin to use feats.
.
Also who said Boro>>Delta in strength?

So if i say Boro has the combat speed to handle Delta i will be saying strength?


Also don't the Boruto data book imply Sarada's stats>>>Garbageruto's stats.
So it's safe to assume that Sarada is capable of blitzing Delta's superior


So either way i was saying by feats and statements imply that godruto is no more in Boruto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sage King (Nov 18, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Kawaki said they should get away as far as possible and Boruto stated there’s no room at all for him in the fight between Naruto and Delta.
> 
> Boro lost his arm to a Rasengan by Base Boruto, received a hole in his right flank by Sarada’s Chidori, lost half of his body a few times by Rasengan: Union (once) and Kawaki’s energy blasts (twice).
> 
> ...



Nice smart guy.
Then you can agree with me that anyone who "is not drunk or has his eyes stuck in his ass", can see this:
Kaguya>>>>Momo, Ishikki
godruto>>>>Anyone in Boruto
Juudara>>>>Anyone in Boruto

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Alita (Nov 18, 2020)

So from what I understand kodachi apparently had some scandal that forced him to have to quit so instead of the series getting canceled as a result kishi took over then? If so then good on him to do that. Tho I don't know how to feel about this. If kishi can channel the writer that he was back during part 1 this series will be a huge quality boost but if he has the same writing skills from the war arc then this will be worse.


NearlyEnough said:


> @Alita in shambles





Just cause I acknowledge the series went to crap long before Boruto unlike a certain narutard that thinks even the fucking FKS is a masterpiece it doesn't make me a kishi hater.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Alita (Nov 18, 2020)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> What's gonna happen to the Anime now that Kodachi left? Is he still part of the production team since he has  kept the anime and manga tied together or will Kishi stepped in to fill in the role?
> 
> Otherwise if Kodachi does stay then I guess itll remain normal since Kodachi and Kishimoto have worked closely together for a while.



Yeah I'm very curious about the fate of the anime now as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 18, 2020)

Don't cry fellows Borutobros, please don't cry    at least we still have Ikemoto-sama on our side, Ikemoto-sama and his drawings>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Damned Boruto dad author drawings

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Foxfoxal (Nov 18, 2020)

People really think Kodashi was so involved in the anime, even Kishimoto has involvement in the anime,

Supervisor only gives ideas and say no when the anime wants to get overboard, at the end it is the studio the one developing them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Nov 18, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> People really think Kodashi was so involved in the anime, even Kishimoto has involvement in the anime,
> 
> Supervisor only gives ideas and say no when the anime wants to get overboard, at the end it is the studio the one developing them.



Supervisor means going what the stories intended as what OD puts up.   Kodachi does the screen play for the anime so he's an integral player who oversees his staffs and corrects it.   In other word, it only means that Kodachi was always there working with his team whereas Kishi briefly checked in the anime from time to time  and make suggestion so no he's not much involved with the anime  as Kodachi is.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Uchiha Sensei (Nov 19, 2020)

about rei5131 tweet "The South Korean fans have a new trend of calling Kishimoto-sensei just outright, plain, "Masashi"" the korean "j_bsums" made a clarification:
"Well... Unlike Japan, Korea doesn't use honorific title "선생님(=sensei)" after the writer's name. This is because the range of use of the honorific title "선생님(=sensei)" in Japan is different.
So usually Masashi, writer Masashi when we want to respect him a little more, and "맛살[Massal]", his nickname in Korea when we want to call him friendly. cultural differences
Also often called Kishimoto! It's different for everyone. Since most Koreans have short names(the last name is usually one letter, or two letters at most), it is rare to call a person only by his last name."


----------



## Gen D (Nov 19, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 19, 2020)

This is why no one respects Boruto fans. They're jokes even within their own community

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alita (Nov 19, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> People really think Kodashi was so involved in the anime, even Kishimoto has involvement in the anime,
> 
> Supervisor only gives ideas and say no when the anime wants to get overboard, at the end it is the studio the one developing them.



I'm pretty confident he was very involved in it. At least in regards to writing the script/story/plot.  Kishi only gave ideas for like two arcs I believe. The chocho one and the time travel one.


----------



## Daisuki (Nov 20, 2020)

Lol, boy, you're not tired of slaving over this crappy series after almost two decades? He really is just like Naruto - would rather be working than spending time with his family.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 20, 2020)

Daisuki said:


> Lol, boy, you're not tired of slaving over this crappy series after almost two decades? He really is just like Naruto - would rather be working than spending time with his family.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 20, 2020)

Daisuki said:


> Lol, boy, you're not tired of slaving over this crappy series after almost two decades? He really is just like Naruto - would rather be working than spending time with his family.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Seelentau (Nov 21, 2020)

what the fuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ashi (Nov 21, 2020)

If Kishi actually gives a fuck this time this could be huge

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sagebee (Nov 22, 2020)

So kishi is taking over what do you expect him to actually improve.

I'll just be happy if has more ninjutsu in the series and not the short taijutsu feats major fights have been.

It will be interesting to see how the character writing will change.


----------



## Djomla (Nov 22, 2020)

It is beyond saving. Also, I expect Itachi to appear sometime in the future.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## mayumi (Nov 22, 2020)

Back to basics for Naruto. Kage Bunshin feints.


----------



## Gex (Nov 23, 2020)

"Kishimoto ruined my Boruto series11111!!!!" shitposts incoming in near future.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Milady (Nov 23, 2020)

Now, if Kishimoto sensei would bring back the feels, pls.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 23, 2020)

Milady said:


> Now, if Kishimoto sensei would bring back the feels, pls.


and save sasuke from the embarrassment

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sangsang (Sep 26, 2022)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> People when the pacing still remains shit, naruto and sasuke get the gutter treatment, ikemoto still draws sarada as a hoe and boruto and kawaki still get asspulls, while sarada is ruined furthur as a love interest


Abcd with the sharingan

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiken (Sep 26, 2022)

When people thought Kishimoto was back. But is he really...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheOmega (Sep 26, 2022)

Raiken said:


> When people thought Kishimoto was back. But is he really...


I only believe he is cuz more magic eyes started poppin up lmaooo. But I think he came back far too late. The cyborgs and the killing of kurama and gimping of RSM and Sharinnegan went too far and should never have happened


----------



## TheOmega (Sep 26, 2022)

It's like they took Kishi's kid, shot em and shitted on it and then gave it back to Kishi and now he gotta do a miracle to clean it up and fix it and make it work somehow. It's crazy and sad


----------



## LawdyLawd (Sep 26, 2022)

TheOmega said:


> I only believe he is cuz more magic eyes started poppin up lmaooo. But I think he came back far too late. The cyborgs and the killing of kurama and gimping of RSM and Sharinnegan went too far and should never have happened


iirc Kishi allegedly came back on the baryon chapter 

So all that happened after not before


----------



## TheOmega (Sep 26, 2022)

LawdyLawd said:


> iirc Kishi allegedly came back on the baryon chapter
> 
> So all that happened after not before


Nah remember they write it ahead of when we get it and that's my point. They killed Kurama and handed it back to Kishi like here you go lmao so now he's getting his manga back with all his characters broken and mangled on top of this whacky plot lol. It's an inconsistent disaster


----------

